# AF due July 23/24? Looking for a buddy?



## DottyP

Hi all,
Looking for a TTC buddy. I'm 5DPO, AF due July 23. Been achey since 1DPO and I'm very crampy now.
Been TTC for ten months but hoping it's my month for a BFP. Trying to stay positive, focused and fun.

Hugs and baby dust all round.

Dotty x


----------



## Tia Maria

Well helloooo
Count me in, im due the same day lol and im also 5 DPO so SNAP :D
Fingers crossed this is your month hun, 10 months is a really long time, i hope this breaks it :)

This is my first month trying.....i concieved first month of trying when i had my daughter...so my fingers are crossed for the same again....doubt it will happen though lol

I hope you are well

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Great!! Let's hope your good luck continues for baby number two - and also rubs off on me!!

When will you think about testing?

Don't reckon I'll be breaking out a test until I go past the 23rd!

Did you have any early symptoms with your first baby? I have terrible cramping at the minute (and I never even get that when AF is around).

Good luck to us both.

Oh and your little un looks so cute in that pic x


----------



## Tia Maria

Hehe thank you very much she's my little piece of heaven :)

I didnt, i didnt have any signs or symptoms so i cant help there sorry lol my fingers are crossed for us both :)

I hear some people have tested on 10dpo and have had bfp's from that so its going to be hard not to test then lol i think maybe same as you, the sensible thing will be to do it on the day of the period.

Gooooood luck :D


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies! I'm 5dpo too. Due for AF on 23rd July.

I was cramping from 1dpo to until early 4dpo but they seem to have disappeared. Just have a slight niggle very now and then. Now my nose is all runny and my throat is a bit dry - think that might be me just getting a cold though!

I'm definitely not testing until I'm officially late!


----------



## DottyP

Hi Tia Maria and Wilsey,
Hope you're both well. Aren't we all good in not testing til we're overdue! 6DPO and I've still got a constant dull ache/cramp. Starting to sorry that if it's not a positive sign then there's something up with me. Eek!
Fingers x'd for us all xX


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay Dotty & Wilsey
How are you both today??

Ooo i hope the cramps ease out a little bit for you dotty that cant be nice :S
And Wilsey poor you it the cold that sucks!!!

ADVICE:
My face has completely broken out in spots today its unreal they're everywhere...unfortunately i get loads of spots just before i'm due my AF....however, im not due for like 8 days!!! Orrrr i'm hoping its like a hormone surge or something.....

What do you girls think?

I hope you are both well

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Hey Tia Maria, I'm fine thanks. Cramps subsided to a dull ache now!

Looking on the positive side I'd say it's too early for your breakout to be AF related. Keeping my fingers crossed it's baby hormone relayed got you! Xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Oh good i'm to hear youre feeling better :)
OOoooooo i hope so i hope its hormones!!!!! Uve got me all giddy now lol
xXx


----------



## Brookegarrett

I'm 7 dpo I have symptoms but I'm tryin not to look too much into them.. I hope y'all get bfp:)


----------



## c_r.e.n.a

hey girls! hope you dont mind if i join =)
im 6dpo today.. af due the 23rd
im trying my hardest not to symptom spot but of course every little thing that goes on with my body makes me think "ooo!! im pregnant! its a sign!!" hah

buttt.. so far. ive had twinges since O
and i had a lot of baby dreams, headaches, alot of cm all sorts of it, mirgraine today along with a fever and last night i had very uncomfortable cramps in my uterus area which are happening right now as well


hope its our bfps ladies!!


----------



## Wilsey

I felt like I was having a few symptoms but now I feel like I'm not having any. A few twinges on my left side and sometimes across my stomach. A runny nose and slightly sore throat (think i'm just getting a cold) and my nipples are a bit sensitive. Also randomly feel like I'm going to get my period but it's a wee bit early to be feeling that.

Wait and see game but I'm not feeling hopeful!!

Fingers crossed for all of us!!


----------



## DottyP

Hello lovely ladies, nice to hear from you all!
Is it me or does time seem to be going verrrry slowly!

CRENA - my cramps have finally subsided but I've had a really bad headache all day. I've resisted taking my prescription medication and stuck with taking a regular painkiller.

Sending positive vibes to you all. AF - Bugger off! 
Xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh time does go oh so slowly *sigh* 
Im having a lot of CM at the moment which is gross lol

Crena welcome to the thread i hope this is your month :) then again, i hope its all our month lol

How cool would it be if we all got pregnant....went through the 3 tries together and what not...i mean....our babies would be due at EXACTLY the same time!

Or is it just me that is thinking too far ahead? lol

I hope all you ladies are well and having a good saturday night :)

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Hello ladies,
How are we all feeling today? Nice and positive and ready for BFPs I hope!! Xx


----------



## dee11

i ll be 5dpo tmrw and my boobs are really sore backache feel a bit sickly and little shooting pains in my stomach so fxed hope you all get your bfp soon


----------



## c_r.e.n.a

hello ladies!! =)
how we doing??
im still having slight cramps..some more gassy but im feeling them everywhere down there..
hope its good!!

--tia maria, that would be so great!!! =) the ov calculator thingy said we'd be like april 1st haha, pretty bad when we're lookin into the future!

sure wish time would pass.. im getting very ansy, i ordered IC's, and they came in the mail yesterday, yay me for not POASing yet! im trying to hold off til least these cramp thingys go away

any of you girls know when your gonna test??


----------



## Wilsey

I'm feeling very doubtful! Haven't any unusual symptoms, just got a runny nose and a bit gassy. Hoping that August is my month!!

I'm only testing if AF is actually late.


----------



## c_r.e.n.a

wilsey, 
back in march, i had a chem pregnancy (had 9 whole BFPS's then af 6 days late)
anyway,
the main thing i noticed with my symptoms then was my runny nose.. and the slight fever but the runny nose lasted for the whole week as i was getting the bfps
so its good. to me at least!
=)


----------



## Wilsey

c_r.e.n.a said:


> wilsey,
> back in march, i had a chem pregnancy (had 9 whole BFPS's then af 6 days late)
> anyway,
> the main thing i noticed with my symptoms then was my runny nose.. and the slight fever but the runny nose lasted for the whole week as i was getting the bfps
> so its good. to me at least!
> =)

I had a CP. Got a BFP the day before AF was due and then took another one the following day at BFN. AF showed up two days later. I was gutted. 

So trying not to symptom spot. It's hard to stay positive while staying realistic, so you don't get your hopes up. :shrug: Girls have got it sooo tough!


----------



## Tia Maria

Helllo lovely ladies :)

I think i'm going to test at 10dpo...thats like 3 days away =O although i SHOULD wait til 14dpo.....i dont know i think i'm getting too impatient lol

my OH last night made me giggle....he came into bed and was like "hey...do u want me to u kno *winks* impregnate you'' omg i was in hysterics lol

I hope all you ladies are ok....any more signs??

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Hi Dee - welcome. Will keep my fingers crossed for you!
And let us know how you're doing...

CRENA and Wilsey, good to hear from you!

I'm doing fine but have no symptoms at all now. So who knows what that means...

AF is always so predictable for me so I won't even think about POAS until I'm at least a couple of days late. Think I could handle seeing AF better than seeing a BFN - if that makes sense.

Dotty xx


----------



## DottyP

Tia Maria, hi! 
That is very funny what you're OH said!
If you're resting before AF is due do you have to use one of those early response tests? Are they reliable? X


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Hi Dee - welcome. Will keep my fingers crossed for you!
> And let us know how you're doing...
> 
> CRENA and Wilsey, good to hear from you!
> 
> I'm doing fine but have no symptoms at all now. So who knows what that means...
> 
> AF is always so predictable for me so I won't even think about POAS until I'm at least a couple of days late. Think I could handle seeing AF better than seeing a BFN - if that makes sense.
> 
> Dotty xx

Oh my gosh DottyP! You are exactly like me. Except your cramping lasted longer. It thought having some 'stuff' going on down there meant things were happening but now I have no symptoms.

AF is very regular for me so I'm expecting to see the :witch: on the 23rd! And I agree, I would definitely rather see AF than see a BFN!

:hugs:


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaay

I'm not sure if they're reliable or not Dotty, i hope they are lol I might test 10dpo....i dont know what to do for the best...i'm getting way to impatient, i just want to know now one way or another. When did you say you were testing again?

How is everyone tonight?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia Maria said:


> Heaaaay
> 
> I'm not sure if they're reliable or not Dotty, i hope they are lol I might test 10dpo....i dont know what to do for the best...i'm getting way to impatient, i just want to know now one way or another. When did you say you were testing again?
> 
> How is everyone tonight?
> 
> xXx

I think they are Tia Maria - a lot of people get BFP's 10dpo. Just remember if you get a BFN you might still get a BFP a little later. Your body might not have produced enough of the hormone.

Good luck if you are testing soon. Let us know your results! :hugs:


----------



## DottyP

Hey Wilsey, Tia Maria.
I definately felt more hopeful when I was getting the cramps and aching. Now nothing is going on those doubts creep in more and more. Sigh.

As the witch is due on the 23rd I don't think I'll be testing until I'm two days over. 

Wish I could say I'm feeling positive but I guess it's just because I don't 'feel pregnant.'

Hugs to you both xx


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Hey Wilsey, Tia Maria.
> I definately felt more hopeful when I was getting the cramps and aching. Now nothing is going on those doubts creep in more and more. Sigh.
> 
> As the witch is due on the 23rd I don't think I'll be testing until I'm two days over.
> 
> Wish I could say I'm feeling positive but I guess it's just because I don't 'feel pregnant.'
> 
> Hugs to you both xx

Seriously, you are summing me up! That is exactly how I feel. 

I have the day off today with my husband and I am feeling VERY grumpy for no reason. Me thinks this is the beginnings of PMSing!


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey said:


> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> Hey Wilsey, Tia Maria.
> I definately felt more hopeful when I was getting the cramps and aching. Now nothing is going on those doubts creep in more and more. Sigh.
> 
> As the witch is due on the 23rd I don't think I'll be testing until I'm two days over.
> 
> Wish I could say I'm feeling positive but I guess it's just because I don't 'feel pregnant.'
> 
> Hugs to you both xx
> 
> Seriously, you are summing me up! That is exactly how I feel.
> 
> I have the day off today with my husband and I am feeling VERY grumpy for no reason. Me thinks this is the beginnings of PMSing!Click to expand...

Hee, hee maybe I'm psychic :)

I've also been pretty moody with OH today!

I guess we just have to be sensible - not get too down in the dumps and convince ourselves we're not p and on the other hand not see symptoms as a sure sign it's our month.

It's bloody hard though! Still chocolate and trashy TV helps :) xxx


----------



## JazznTee

Hey all... may i join.

I am 8dpo today and this TWW is so stressful this is my first TTC ever...I have 24day cycle so Im due on the 22nd, May just testing one a day in the a.m If AF comes it comes whats meant to be will be...


----------



## Tia Maria

JazznTee of course you can join - send your joining fee cheque straight to me ;) lol jk
My fingers are crossed for you and absolutely what will be will be....theres always next month :) Although i hope its this one lol

Dotty just cos u dont feel pregnant doesnt mean ure not....as long as you stay positive you might just get one ;)

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well

I'm getting frustrated cos as i'm now 8dpo i'm not at the beginning or end....i'm stuck in the middle and its irritating lol And i have sod all symptoms...then again i didn't with my daughter.....god this not knowing sucks lol

Mwah

xXx

*EDIT* I forgot to mention.....maybe this is just my body sucking lol but my hips have been cracking a lot today...like...my leg and hip joint......although, now ive heard myself say it i think im just trying to find anything lol


----------



## DottyP

Welcome, JazznTee, let us know how you're doing and good luck!

And thanks Tia Maria. I just get sooooo frustrated with this waiting!

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Hugs xxx


----------



## DottyP

Hello again ladies,
I know it's not right to wish your life away but I so wish it was the end of the week! 

I've got my slight cramps back today - Lord knows why and I'm feeling bloated. I don't think it means anything. But it's just a constant reminder that I'm playing the waiting game.

Hugs to you all. 

Dotty xx


----------



## Wilsey

Welcome JazznTee!

I've had slight campny niggles on and off for the last few days but I just get the feeling that I'm getting a visit from the :witch: on Saturday.

What makes it that little bit worse is I'm going to a good friends baby shower on Saturday! Cruel much?

Ohhh well, always August!

Hope you ladies are well and getting more symptoms than I. Positive thinking! :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

*crampy! Glad this isn't a spelling contest...


----------



## DottyP

Hi JazznTee, it ain't over til the witch arrives remember!
I'll still keep my fingers crossed for you.

Hope the baby shower isn't too emotional for you. If you're like me then it seems as though everyone around you has a bun in the oven! :)

Dotty xx


----------



## Butterfly89

I'm 5 DPO too! Or possibly 4... I am a weirdo who got 3 days in a row of positive OV tests so now I'm not sure and they are so darn expensive. 

:cloud9: Getting rumbly cramps in my tummy, though it might be digestion related. :dohh: This is my second month in a row TTC. 

This has to be the worst waiting period ever. Worse than waiting for a paycheck even. :winkwink:


:hugs: and good luck!


----------



## DottyP

Hi Butterfly,

Hope you're doing okay! I know what you mean about the long wait! Keep i touch and let us know how you're doing.

And good luck too! :)


----------



## t-bell

Hi everyone I hope you don't mind me joining you im a few days later than yourselves, im due af on the 26th of july, im having every symptom lol i think im just being hopeful, 

good luck to everyone, i had a mmc last cycle so im hoping that its true that you are more fertile after a mmc,

gl to all

xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey*
Im new to this- just signed up today but if AF is what I think it means then I'm too due 23rd.
I never have period pains but last few days had cramps and like two days after I reckoned I ovulated got some odd twinges. Anybody any ideas as I'm new too this??

Also been so tired and had swollen glands but no painful sore throat which I found odd. What do people think? Am I clutching at straws. Looking forward to learning to notice the signs as never really been aware of what my body has been doing until I desperately want it to work in a certain way!!*


----------



## Mariposa21

Good luck to all and looking forward to getting replies to my posts as never done anything like this before and so excited and everyone seems so nice and supportive xx


----------



## Insgirl

OK SO I HAVE 31DAY CYCLES AF DUE ON THE 23RD AND LAST WEEK I STARTED HAVING SORE BOOBS AND REALLY BAD HEADACHES AND ALOT OF SALIVA IN MY MOUTH (CONSTANTLY FEELS LIKE I'M DRINKIN WATER) ALSO TMI BUT....MY DH AND I WERE BDING AND HE SAID "yea ur definitely pregnant" BECAUSE I WAS REALLY WET I KNOW GROSS BUT HEY WE'RE GROWN AND HE ALSO NOTED MY BOOBS ARE FULLER.

CRAZY CUZ WE WERE'NT REALLY TRYING TO CONCIEVE. :dust:


ALSO ... HAVING SO CRAMPING TODAY.


----------



## Wilsey

Mariposa21 said:


> Hey*
> Im new to this- just signed up today but if AF is what I think it means then I'm too due 23rd.
> I never have period pains but last few days had cramps and like two days after I reckoned I ovulated got some odd twinges. Anybody any ideas as I'm new too this??
> 
> Also been so tired and had swollen glands but no painful sore throat which I found odd. What do people think? Am I clutching at straws. Looking forward to learning to notice the signs as never really been aware of what my body has been doing until I desperately want it to work in a certain way!!*

Hi Mariposa! Welcome!

You'll get used to all the acronyms.

Don't worry, we all symptom spot. It is hard not too. :hugs:

Unfortunately, it is so different for every woman that it is hard to know what is regular body changes and what are pregnancy related body changes. I note down all the things that happen to me so that I can check them against previous months.


DottyP and I both had cramping from 1dpo (days past ovulation) for three or four days but now we seem to be having just light niggles. So we aren't sure what is going on there either. :shrug:

For me, it's all about waiting for AF to arrive on the 23rd. Until then, I'm trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## dee11

hi girls well im 6dpo tmrw i feel quite sickly my boobs are sore and feel fuller i have crampy stomach and need to go for a wee all the time goodluck to all you girls


----------



## Tia Maria

Well hello hello ladies
Seems lie a lot of people have joined since last night lol Welcome to the thread :D I hope all your symptoms are true and that you all get you BFP this month :D

Aww i Wilsey i hope the babyshower goes well, dont see it as a bad thing see it as a "i'll be having one of these soon" kind of thing :)

I hope you are all well, not much with me really......EXCEPT: last night, my OH *ahem* 'got me' shall i say lol and he noticed i was redder down there...i wonder if that has anything to do with it?! I hope it does :)


Speak to you lovely ladies soon :)

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Hi T-bell, welcome :)
Sorry to hear what happened last month. Awful. Will keep my fingers crossed for you!

And hi Mariposa! 
Well I'm no expert on symptoms but what you're describing sounds like good signs!

Good luck to both of you and keep us all updated on how you're doing xxx


----------



## DottyP

Ohh, my phone missed another page of the thread!

Insgirl - welcome to you too! :) 

And Wilsey and Tia Maria - so nice to hear from you!

So I'll throw this question out to everyone - as AF is due for us around the 23rd will anyone be testing before that?

I'm just curious/nosey!

Personally I'll be waiting until I'm at least two days late. Don't want to get my hopes up.

Hoping for some BFP for the ladies in this thread :)


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Ohh, my phone missed another page of the thread!
> 
> Insgirl - welcome to you too! :)
> 
> And Wilsey and Tia Maria - so nice to hear from you!
> 
> So I'll throw this question out to everyone - as AF is due for us around the 23rd will anyone be testing before that?
> 
> I'm just curious/nosey!
> 
> Personally I'll be waiting until I'm at least two days late. Don't want to get my hopes up.
> 
> Hoping for some BFP for the ladies in this thread :)


I'll be waiting until I'm two days late too. I have my fx for some BFP's in this thread too. Give us something to celebrate ladies :happydance:


----------



## Tia Maria

I think im going to test 10dpo (wednesday) im getting way too impatient, i wanted to hold out til the day AF is due....i dont know if i have the willpower lol I wish i did.

How are you lovely ladies this evening?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia Maria said:


> I think im going to test 10dpo (wednesday) im getting way too impatient, i wanted to hold out til the day AF is due....i dont know if i have the willpower lol I wish i did.
> 
> How are you lovely ladies this evening?
> 
> xXx

Ohhh we want to hear right away how the test went!! :thumbup:

I'm feeling very cynical. I definitely don't think this is my month. But it's not over until the :witch: shows up! And there is always August!!

How are you doing today? Symptoms?


----------



## DottyP

Yes Tia Maria, you'll have to let us know how you get on on Wednesday!

I'm feeling some good vibes. And your track record is outstanding :)


----------



## Wilsey

Just wondering if you ladies know anything about short LP phases. I believe mine is only 12 days. Implantation is generally 6-10 days after o. For me that is 17th - 21st of July. Seeing as I'm due for AF on the 23rd, is there time for me to produce enough hormone and such to stop AF?

Also makes any potential spotting (haven't had any yet) on the 21st possible lead in to AF or IB. Having a short cycle is good, because I can move on to the next month sooner if unsuccessful, but it's also very confusing. Not sure if things that are happening are normal PMS/pre-AF stuff.

Just wondering if you have had any experience or know anything about it?!

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Aww thanks girls :D Im going to try and hold out for as late as possible though.
Wilsey im sorry im not too sure about that....it confuses me lol I hope someone can give you some answers though :)

And to be honest im same as you Dotty i'm not feeling like this is month either - i mean when i got pregnant with my daughter i did the hold the pelvis up and legs in the air thing lol we got it on like every other day......and with this one ive been a bit sloppy with it and i think im going to feel it. Ugh tut

Anyway lol sorry about the rant. How are you ladies? Symptoms??

I hope you are well

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey, you're the same as me in terms of your LP. From what I know the average length of LP is 12 to 14 days. It only really becomes a problem if it's ten days or less.
I think you can improve it through a change of diet. But basically if it's 12 days you're 'normal' so I wouldn't worry about it.
Here's a link that you may find useful www.myshortlutealphase.com 

Tia Maria, still don't 'feel pregnant' and no symptoms at all now. Also I was sloppy too. We got it on on the day I ovulated but not many times before that! 

Xx


----------



## Tia Maria

You should still be ok though if you got it on on the day, my fingers are firmly crossed for you :D
We got it on like 4 days before and the day after :S the more i think about it the less likely it is seeming for me :(

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Wilsey, you're the same as me in terms of your LP. From what I know the average length of LP is 12 to 14 days. It only really becomes a problem if it's ten days or less.
> I think you can improve it through a change of diet. But basically if it's 12 days you're 'normal' so I wouldn't worry about it.
> Here's a link that you may find useful www.myshortlutealphase.com
> 
> Tia Maria, still don't 'feel pregnant' and no symptoms at all now. Also I was sloppy too. We got it on on the day I ovulated but not many times before that!
> 
> Xx

Thanks for the link DottyP!

I'm with you girls, I definitely don't 'feel' pregnant. I thought we were pretty good about BDing at the right times but then again, my OPK didn't show a surge...so maybe I got it wrong.

Heck, even when you time it perfectly sometimes it just doesn't work.

:hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

OMG, I have just become so sad. I'm at work (I'm in NZ so it's only 2pm) but I just feel like I could burst into tears. :cry: My eyes are already a little bloodshot from them watering and supressing the feeling.

Must be starting to PMS....


----------



## Jaylina

Hi ladies, I'm joining the party!

My af is due the 20th...so close, so anxious, so scared...I may or may not be testing on tuesday, really would like to be strong this cycle and NOT test at all but....who knows haha.

My symptoms are bloats, backache, small cramps, sore boobies, mood swings, weepy. These are what I have been feeling SINCE ovulation. 

Sometimes out of the blue, I feel those sharp pokes in my uterine area down there. I've been feeling all sorts of tingles down there, it's really weird (if pg, perhaps ligaments are stretching and softening?).

I've felt that weird sensation...like a small knife from the inside cutting me from navel all the way to pubic area! It was the strangest experience ever.


----------



## Mariposa21

DottyP said:


> Hi T-bell, welcome :)
> Sorry to hear what happened last month. Awful. Will keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> And hi Mariposa!
> Well I'm no expert on symptoms but what you're describing sounds like good signs!
> 
> Good luck to both of you and keep us all updated on how you're doing xxx

Good morning!!

Really hope you are right about the signs! Had a really rubbish time last year or so with worrying over reversal especially how people asked quite personal questions about it and found it funny which was truly humiliating. But now, it's all behind us and I'm really getting into learning symptoms and the acronyms 
on here hehe.

Thank you for your reply and really hope these are good signs!!!! Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> OMG, I have just become so sad. I'm at work (I'm in NZ so it's only 2pm) but I just feel like I could burst into tears. :cry: My eyes are already a little bloodshot from them watering and supressing the feeling.
> 
> Must be starting to PMS....

Hello there Wilsey
So sorry to hear ya not feeling very good today :( :( we all have days like that. Last week when I was about 2dpo I burst into tears and was really sobbing because I kept dropping things and burning myself on pans, trays, the oven etc when I was cooking a roast dinner for my fiancé and normally I am quite good at it. I was crying and thinking "what the hell" if anyone else had seen me they would think I was crazy lol

Hope you feel better soon and thank you so much for your reply to my post. Feel better soon! x


----------



## DottyP

Hello ladies,
How are we all doing? We seem to be a bit down in the dumps! :( 

Wilsey, don't be sad. It may just be hormones and not pre-AF that is messing you up!

And Tia Maria, remember it can only take one bd for it to work!

Mariposa, glad you seem to be getting into the swing of things.

Finally, welcome Jaylina - keep us updated and definately let us know if you decide to test.

I'm feeling ok, no symptoms to speak of though.

Xxx


----------



## Mariposa21

Thank you dotty p! I am getting there now, getting used to the acronyms as well which is good. Got weird swollen glands that ive never had before..anyone think that could maybe possibly be a symptom? Mouth ulcers too :( I'm new to the symptom spotting and to be honest never took any attention to my cycle...turns out im as regular as clockwork, but rarely have cramps at all so was intrigued when got them a few days after ovulation- is this wishful thinking on my part do u think???? Is this implantation...what is implantation! Lol gosh I'm such a newbie lol hope everyone having good day xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey ladies,

Thanks for all your kind words!! I'm feeling a bit better. DH is working the night shift so I'm all by my lonesome. Taking my mind of things with a bit of TV.

23rd if fast approaching....:af:


----------



## Mariposa21

You need old episodes of friends, comfy clothes and I know we are supposed to be eating healthy, but get some nibbles that you love and a nice cup of tea :) keeping everything crossed for you hun xx

Hope something happens soon (although it is our first month of TTC) as I love looking at nursery stuff, maternity clothes etc and don't do it anymore as gets me down so really hoping these little symptoms mean something. X


----------



## DottyP

Hi Mariposa,
In answer to your question implantation is when the fertlised egg attaches itself to the wall of the uterus. Implantation can happen anywhere from six to 10 days after ovulation. Implantation cramps can happen at this time. (Correct me if I'm wrong on any of this ladies...)

Wilsey and I both had cramps to start with (which started before implantation could have happened) and then subsided. So who knows what that means!

I guess the trick is to try and not read too much into symptoms while still trying to be aware of what your body is up to. Easier said than done though!

Dotty xx

P.S Wilsey I'm glad you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Mariposa21

DottyP said:


> Hi Mariposa,
> In answer to your question implantation is when the fertlised egg attaches itself to the wall of the uterus. Implantation can happen anywhere from six to 10 days after ovulation. Implantation cramps can happen at this time. (Correct me if I'm wrong on any of this ladies...)
> 
> Wilsey and I both had cramps to start with (which started before implantation could have happened) and then subsided. So who knows what that means!
> 
> I guess the trick is to try and not read too much into symptoms while still trying to be aware of what your body is up to. Easier said than done though!
> 
> Dotty xx
> 
> P.S Wilsey I'm glad you're feeling a bit better.


Thank you dotty. I'm wondering whether I didn't have implantation pains as I reckon it was just five days after ovulation although I haven't used a OPK just a web based ovulation calculator..so could I be way off? Are calculators just not accurate enough and while I'm on, what are ovulation pains? x
Hope everyone having a great day...I'm at work,starving and ready for lunch! Feeling little bit nauseous but could be due to feeling under weather x


----------



## DottyP

Hi, ovulation pain can be different for every woman. Some say it's like cramps, others twinges and for some it's like an ache. It can happen on one side or both. Where your ovaries are. Sorry if that's too general.

I've never really used a calculator as my cycle length can change so it wouldn't be reliable for me. If your cycles are always the same length though I don't see why it wouldn't work. So could always get some cheap ovulation tests off the internet to double check it one cycle if you want to be sure.

I use the Clearblue fertility monitor but that's because my cycles change and using it guarentees I know when I ovulate. It's a bit expensive though so to start with you can always try the cheapy tests.

Of course though I'm hoping all folks on here get their BFP :) xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hmm I think you are right- will get some tests although I come on same day every month. Exactly 29 day cycle and CM always same. Hopefully will get BFP soon :) need some luck after a pants year :(


----------



## DottyP

Will keep my fingers crossed for you Mariposa!

Don't know what's up with me today. Been very emotional and up and down. One minute I'm snapping at OH for no reason and the next almost bursting into proper tears - in public! - because he said something very sweet.

For someone normally together I'm an emotional wreck today :( 

How is everyone else doing? Xx


----------



## Ttcnum1

Hey ladies im only 7dpo im due for af on the 26 but ii still would like to join in if thats okay


----------



## Jaylina

I woke up this am in sweats. Oh I felt so nasty sticky and just feeling hot. Right now I am sitting in class on my blackberry having hot flashes.


----------



## Ttcnum1

Goodluck to all you lovely ladies


----------



## DottyP

Hi Ttcnum1,
Of course you are welcome :) 

How are you doing? X


----------



## polaris

Can I join too?
I'm 10 dpo today. AF due Friday or Saturday I think. My LP and cycles have been a bit all over the place because I'm still breastfeeding. I had loads of symptoms at the start of the TWW but they all seem to have gone away now. Still I don't have any AF symptoms either so that's good I guess. I'm not planning on testing until Sunday or Monday if AF doesn't get me first. Hate seeing BFNs!


----------



## Jaylina

Also last night, I only ate lunch and didn't eat dinner. I was bloated ALLLLL day. So this am, had breakfast and am bloated and am having backache with those damn dull uterine cramps.


----------



## DottyP

Hi Jaylina, hope those hot flashes go away for you!

Hi Polaris, you seem like you're in the same boat as me. I had 'symptoms' from 1DPO - really bad cramping that lasted until about 6DPO. I'm now 9DPO.

Don't plan to test until I'm offically late as I'd rather see AF than a BFN!


----------



## polaris

DottyP said:


> Hi Jaylina, hope those hot flashes go away for you!
> 
> Hi Polaris, you seem like you're in the same boat as me. I had 'symptoms' from 1DPO - really bad cramping that lasted until about 6DPO. I'm now 9DPO.
> 
> Don't plan to test until I'm offically late as I'd rather see AF than a BFN!

That's exactly how I feel about testing, I am a bit of a wimp when it comes to POAS, I really hate the disappointment of BFN and would much prefer to just wait for AF. But why does the wait have to be so long??


----------



## DottyP

polaris said:


> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jaylina, hope those hot flashes go away for you!
> 
> Hi Polaris, you seem like you're in the same boat as me. I had 'symptoms' from 1DPO - really bad cramping that lasted until about 6DPO. I'm now 9DPO.
> 
> Don't plan to test until I'm offically late as I'd rather see AF than a BFN!
> 
> That's exactly how I feel about testing, I am a bit of a wimp when it comes to POAS, I really hate the disappointment of BFN and would much prefer to just wait for AF. But why does the wait have to be so long??Click to expand...

Did you experience any big symptoms before you knew your were pregnant with your first?

P.S Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## polaris

DottyP said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jaylina, hope those hot flashes go away for you!
> 
> Hi Polaris, you seem like you're in the same boat as me. I had 'symptoms' from 1DPO - really bad cramping that lasted until about 6DPO. I'm now 9DPO.
> 
> Don't plan to test until I'm offically late as I'd rather see AF than a BFN!
> 
> That's exactly how I feel about testing, I am a bit of a wimp when it comes to POAS, I really hate the disappointment of BFN and would much prefer to just wait for AF. But why does the wait have to be so long??Click to expand...
> 
> Did you experience any big symptoms before you knew your were pregnant with your first?
> 
> P.S Keeping my fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...

No, not at all, it was funny because I was actually sure that I was out that month because we didn't BD at the right time (4 days before ovulation) so I didn't think there was any chance I was pregnant. Maybe because of that, I wasn't really symptom spotting much and had no symptoms whatsoever until about 14 dpo when AF would have been due. From then, I started to feel sort of light-headed and just generally a bit of an unusual feeling. I tested at 16 dpo and got a lovely strong BFP. So it was a bit of a surprise really! Other months I had so many symptoms and didn't end up pregnant so I don't think symptom spotting really works for me (still do it though, LOL).

:dust: to everyone and good luck to all the brave early testers!


----------



## DottyP

Thanks Polaris.

Like you, I try not to symptom spot but it's so hard - especially when you get cramps.

I was feeling a little confident a few days ago when the cramps were at their height but now at 9DPO I already feel like I'm out. I get really bloated a few days before AF arrives and I'm just like that now. Oh well!


----------



## polaris

DottyP said:


> Thanks Polaris.
> 
> Like you, I try not to symptom spot but it's so hard - especially when you get cramps.
> 
> I was feeling a little confident a few days ago when the cramps were at their height but now at 9DPO I already feel like I'm out. I get really bloated a few days before AF arrives and I'm just like that now. Oh well!

I think the problem with symptom spotting is that early pregnancy symptoms are very similar to premenstrual symptoms so it's very hard to distinguish. Also what you read into a symptom depends on your state of mind rather than the actual symptom. For example if you are feeling pessimistic, you say to yourself 'well the cramps have gone and I'm bloated so AF must be on her way' whereas if you were feeling optimistic you could say 'well the cramps have gone and I'm bloated so they must have been implantation cramps and now bloating is an early pregnancy sign'. So I guess my point is that it's a bit meaningless either way because you can look at it either way just depending on your mood and your overall 'intuition' about whether or not you are pregnant. Don't know if any of that makes sense, just my ramblings.


----------



## DottyP

polaris said:


> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Polaris.
> 
> Like you, I try not to symptom spot but it's so hard - especially when you get cramps.
> 
> I was feeling a little confident a few days ago when the cramps were at their height but now at 9DPO I already feel like I'm out. I get really bloated a few days before AF arrives and I'm just like that now. Oh well!
> 
> I think the problem with symptom spotting is that early pregnancy symptoms are very similar to premenstrual symptoms so it's very hard to distinguish. Also what you read into a symptom depends on your state of mind rather than the actual symptom. For example if you are feeling pessimistic, you say to yourself 'well the cramps have gone and I'm bloated so AF must be on her way' whereas if you were feeling optimistic you could say 'well the cramps have gone and I'm bloated so they must have been implantation cramps and now bloating is an early pregnancy sign'. So I guess my point is that it's a bit meaningless either way because you can look at it either way just depending on your mood and your overall 'intuition' about whether or not you are pregnant. Don't know if any of that makes sense, just my ramblings.Click to expand...

That makes PERFECT sense to me!

Though this waiting and waiting drives me mad so it's very tempting to start analysing everything your body is doing - even if you know it is fruitless to even attempt it!

It's actually hard work trying not to get too optimistic nor too pessimistic! :dohh:

Still, good or bad, all will be revealed in a few days time...


----------



## Wilsey

Welcome to all the new folk!!

No symptoms to report apart from being gassy (TMI sorry!).

Assuming I'm out this month. I wasn't temping but am planning to start in August. I wanted to keep it sort of casual so I wasn't getting all stressed about it, but now I just feel like I might be wasting time.

Hoping for some BFPs in this thread!! :happydance:

DottyP - I can't believe how similar we are at the moment. Yesterday I was so upset and almost wanting to burst into tears at work. At WORK! How embarrasing. My eyes were so bloodshot from bottling it all up.

Feeling better today though. Only a few more days until we may or may not see the :witch:

I'm scared...


----------



## DottyP

Hey Wilsey :) 

Thankfully I've pulled myself together a little now. I don't think I've cried in public since I was a child! 

I'm also with you on the bloated/gassy thing. I'm at work at the moment and thankfully wearing a log top which means I can undo my top button on my trousers! I'm only a size eight but I'm wearing size ten trousers today and they still feel tight!

And, this will seem weird, I was also thinking about trying to temp. I've been toying with the idea for a couple of months but don't really understand it - what the temp's meant to be/ when you're meant to temp. Guess I'll have to get round to looking it up!

Not long now... Eek! Stay away witch :)


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Hey Wilsey :)
> 
> Thankfully I've pulled myself together a little now. I don't think I've cried in public since I was a child!
> 
> I'm also with you on the bloated/gassy thing. I'm at work at the moment and thankfully wearing a log top which means I can undo my top button on my trousers! I'm only a size eight but I'm wearing size ten trousers today and they still feel tight!
> 
> And, this will seem weird, I was also thinking about trying to temp. I've been toying with the idea for a couple of months but don't really understand it - what the temp's meant to be/ when you're meant to temp. Guess I'll have to get round to looking it up!
> 
> Not long now... Eek! Stay away witch :)

That is so strange! I was thinking today 'I'm going to have to look into how this temping thing works. When do you take it, what does it mean?!'. We might have to help each other through the temping journey. :thumbup:

Let me know if you find any useful links!

Anyone on here temp and have tips for us?!

:af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## DottyP

Hey Wilsey,

Take a look at this - https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/suspectingaproblem/chartingyourtemperature/ 

One interesting thing in this is that it says "If you do become pregnant, your temperature will stay elevated throughout your pregnancy." This looks like a more helpful tool rather than trying to symptom spot - which I find totally useless!


----------



## sticky bean

Hello ladies I am due to test on Thursday when I will be 14DPO.I was very naughty and tested at 11 DPO and got a BFN!Boo hoo.I am not going to symptom spot but I think I have everything!Really feel today that my AF is going to come.
This is number 3 for me so should be getting good at this now but I am not.
I have never temped either.I am such a POAS addict I think I would become too obsessive and be wandering about with a thermometre hanging out my mouth 24/7!
What kind of HPT have you got for the big day?


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Hey Wilsey,
> 
> Take a look at this - https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/suspectingaproblem/chartingyourtemperature/
> 
> One interesting thing in this is that it says "If you do become pregnant, your temperature will stay elevated throughout your pregnancy." This looks like a more helpful tool rather than trying to symptom spot - which I find totally useless!


Excellent. I am definitely doing it then. :thumbup:

I find symptom spotting useless and slightly depressing. 

This will also help me for ovulation (opks haven't ever given me a positive so this will be useful for me too). Obviously you only know you have ovulated after it shows the temperature shift but at least I will know exactly when I ovulated instead of using just CM/guessing the exact day.

I'm excited to get some extra help. If AF shows her face this Saturday at least we might have a better shot for August! :hugs:


----------



## DottyP

Hi sticky bean!

You MUST let us know how you get on with your test on Thursday! 

I haven't even bought a HPT - won't even think about it til I'm at least two days late. Hate seeing a BFN. I've always bought the fancy digital ones before which say 'Not Pregnant' and it makes my stomach sink just to look at it. Maybe I should stick to a simple 'two lines' one in future!


----------



## polaris

I really like temperature charting because it gives me an idea what my body is doing and when to expect AF. My cycle is not very regular and when I wasn't temping I was much more obsessive about whether I could be pregnant because I didn't really know whether AF was late or not. When I got pregnant on Thomas I kept temping for about two weeks after I got my BFP, just loved seeing the high temperatures every morning! I did the free charting course on fertility friend, it was very helpful. The most important thing is to get an accurate thermometer and take your temperature at the same time each morning as soon as you wake up, before you get out of bed or move around too much.

DottyP - I haven't bought a HPT either. Plenty of time to get one over the weekend if AF doesn't show her face.


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey said:


> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> Hey Wilsey,
> 
> Take a look at this - https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/suspectingaproblem/chartingyourtemperature/
> 
> One interesting thing in this is that it says "If you do become pregnant, your temperature will stay elevated throughout your pregnancy." This looks like a more helpful tool rather than trying to symptom spot - which I find totally useless!
> 
> 
> Excellent. I am definitely doing it then. :thumbup:
> 
> I find symptom spotting useless and slightly depressing.
> 
> This will also help me for ovulation (opks haven't ever given me a positive so this will be useful for me too). Obviously you only know you have ovulated after it shows the temperature shift but at least I will know exactly when I ovulated instead of using just CM/guessing the exact day.
> 
> I'm excited to get some extra help. If AF shows her face this Saturday at least we might have a better shot for August! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm also going to try temping from next month - despite the fact that my OH will probably be away on a business trip at around the time I next ovulate :cry:

Still, at least I can spent a cycle getting the hang of it. Yet, another cycle. Argh. So frustrating! 

These days I'm just not used to waiting for anything...


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> Hey Wilsey,
> 
> Take a look at this - https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/suspectingaproblem/chartingyourtemperature/
> 
> One interesting thing in this is that it says "If you do become pregnant, your temperature will stay elevated throughout your pregnancy." This looks like a more helpful tool rather than trying to symptom spot - which I find totally useless!
> 
> 
> Excellent. I am definitely doing it then. :thumbup:
> 
> I find symptom spotting useless and slightly depressing.
> 
> This will also help me for ovulation (opks haven't ever given me a positive so this will be useful for me too). Obviously you only know you have ovulated after it shows the temperature shift but at least I will know exactly when I ovulated instead of using just CM/guessing the exact day.
> 
> I'm excited to get some extra help. If AF shows her face this Saturday at least we might have a better shot for August! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also going to try temping from next month - despite the fact that my OH will probably be away on a business trip at around the time I next ovulate :cry:
> 
> Still, at least I can spent a cycle getting the hang of it. Yet, another cycle. Argh. So frustrating!
> 
> These days I'm just not used to waiting for anything...Click to expand...

I feel exactly the same. I am so impatient these days. There are just so many days while you wait for something to happen. Tiresome really. :coffee:

We'll get there :hugs:

How long is your cycle again?


----------



## polaris

DottyP said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> Hey Wilsey,
> 
> Take a look at this - https://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/suspectingaproblem/chartingyourtemperature/
> 
> One interesting thing in this is that it says "If you do become pregnant, your temperature will stay elevated throughout your pregnancy." This looks like a more helpful tool rather than trying to symptom spot - which I find totally useless!
> 
> 
> Excellent. I am definitely doing it then. :thumbup:
> 
> I find symptom spotting useless and slightly depressing.
> 
> This will also help me for ovulation (opks haven't ever given me a positive so this will be useful for me too). Obviously you only know you have ovulated after it shows the temperature shift but at least I will know exactly when I ovulated instead of using just CM/guessing the exact day.
> 
> I'm excited to get some extra help. If AF shows her face this Saturday at least we might have a better shot for August! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also going to try temping from next month - despite the fact that my OH will probably be away on a business trip at around the time I next ovulate :cry:
> 
> Still, at least I can spent a cycle getting the hang of it. Yet, another cycle. Argh. So frustrating!
> 
> These days I'm just not used to waiting for anything...Click to expand...

It's so hard watching the months go by when we just want it to happen now, isn't it? At least if you try temping next month it would not be a totally wasted month as you could get to know your cycle a bit better. How old are you if you don't mind me asking? I am 36 and I do feel the pressure of time I must admit, especially as I would ideally like more children in the future.


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey said:


> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same. I am so impatient these days. There are just so many days while you wait for something to happen. Tiresome really. :coffee:
> 
> We'll get there :hugs:
> 
> How long is your cycle again?
> 
> My cycles have been messed up since stopping the pill.
> 
> They can be anywhere from 32 to 40 days. I wish it was shorter - the 28 days I used to have. :nope:
> 
> Though when I finally do ovulate it's always exactly 12 days until :witch: arrives.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> I feel exactly the same. I am so impatient these days. There are just so many days while you wait for something to happen. Tiresome really. :coffee:
> 
> We'll get there :hugs:
> 
> How long is your cycle again?
> 
> My cycles have been messed up since stopping the pill.
> 
> They can be anywhere from 32 to 40 days. I wish it was shorter - the 28 days I used to have. :nope:
> 
> Though when I finally do ovulate it's always exactly 12 days until :witch: arrives.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope it evens out soon!
> 
> I was quite worried that it would take months and months until my settled into a proper regular cycle. It took 5 weeks to get my first period and from there it's been like clockwork. I'm quite glad to have a 25/26 day cycle. So when :witch: shows up I feel like it's not too long to wait until I o again.
> 
> It's all so complicated isn't it? It's natural...this should be easy! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## sticky bean

After reading your comments I may try temping next month.Hi Polaris I am 36 also.I have a 10 year old daughter and a baby boy who is 2 in October.
I think I will get at digi if I get that far think I like the fact that it saysthe work Pregnant rather than squinting at lines.


----------



## DottyP

Thanks Wilsey :hugs:

Oh and Polaris I'm 32 and TTC my first. Been about ten months - but saying that I guess the first three months or so were NTNP and a couple of those months my OH was away.

It just seems to be dragging on and on!


----------



## SWIPER

I'm. In the tww also. I hate this time so I will enjoy this to see who is lucky this time. I'm ttc number 3. My yougest just turned 4 and I'm 37 so I feel I've not much time. I'm off the coil since march and cycle is a bit erratic still. My Af is due 30th JUly so who knows


----------



## Wilsey

Welcome SWIPER! :flower:

We are hoping for some BFP's in this thread!! :happydance:


I really like this thread. Anyone keen to keep it up into the next cycle? I know that all of our timings will be out but I would love to know how everyone is still doing!


----------



## Mariposa21

DottyP said:


> Will keep my fingers crossed for you Mariposa!
> 
> Don't know what's up with me today. Been very emotional and up and down. One minute I'm snapping at OH for no reason and the next almost bursting into proper tears - in public! - because he said something very sweet.
> 
> For someone normally together I'm an emotional wreck today :(
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Xx

We have all been there hun! Like you, I'm normally quite together but today I myself wanting to burst into tears because someone pointed out I had blushed over something...I hate it so much as I turn crimson if people point it out! Grrr! I hope you feel lots better and got everything crossed for you. I'm really loving the forum so far, learnt lots n really do feel part of a group and everyone so supportive which I didn't expect after only a day lol. How was the hubby with the tears in public? I think when you get a man that can handle tears really well it makes you even more emotional as it's that sweet!!


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> Welcome SWIPER! :flower:
> 
> We are hoping for some BFP's in this thread!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I really like this thread. Anyone keen to keep it up into the next cycle? I know that all of our timings will be out but I would love to know how everyone is still doing!

Sounds a good idea. How are ya dude??


----------



## Wilsey

Mariposa21 said:


> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> Will keep my fingers crossed for you Mariposa!
> 
> Don't know what's up with me today. Been very emotional and up and down. One minute I'm snapping at OH for no reason and the next almost bursting into proper tears - in public! - because he said something very sweet.
> 
> For someone normally together I'm an emotional wreck today :(
> 
> How is everyone else doing? Xx
> 
> We have all been there hun! Like you, I'm normally quite together but today I myself wanting to burst into tears because someone pointed out I had blushed over something...I hate it so much as I turn crimson if people point it out! Grrr! I hope you feel lots better and got everything crossed for you. I'm really loving the forum so far, learnt lots n really do feel part of a group and everyone so supportive which I didn't expect after only a day lol. How was the hubby with the tears in public? I think when you get a man that can handle tears really well it makes you even more emotional as it's that sweet!!Click to expand...

Awww Mariposa! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I feel you on the blushing front Mariposa! I blush all the time and people always feel the need to say 'why are you turning red?' or 'look! She's going all red'. It's so had to make it go away after that. 

Makes me quite upset too. I've had it since I was in high school so I'm getting used to it but still...sometimes if someone picks the wrong day to mention it...it makes me feel terrible.


----------



## Wilsey

Mariposa21 said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Welcome SWIPER! :flower:
> 
> We are hoping for some BFP's in this thread!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> I really like this thread. Anyone keen to keep it up into the next cycle? I know that all of our timings will be out but I would love to know how everyone is still doing!
> 
> Sounds a good idea. How are ya dude??Click to expand...


I'm doing all right for not feeling very hopeful. I'm excited to start temping so at least that gives me something to look forward to if :witch: shows up on the 23rd!

Feeling weirdly at peace actually... :angelnot:


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey, great idea! Let's keep this thread going!!

And thanks Mariposa, the hubster didn't bat an eyelid. Just said 'oh sweetie do you know how much Ily' which of course made me more teary and I told him to change the subject :)


----------



## Wilsey

How are you going on the symptom front DottyP?


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey said:


> How are you going on the symptom front DottyP?

I'm just very bloated! I actually have a bulging tum! Though I can't really class it as a symptom as I always get it a few days before AF :(

How about you? Any symptoms? X


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> How are you going on the symptom front DottyP?
> 
> I'm just very bloated! I actually have a bulging tum! Though I can't really class it as a symptom as I always get it a few days before AF :(
> 
> How about you? Any symptoms? XClick to expand...


None for me! The only weird thing going on with me is I keep feeling like my heart is beating really fast and I have to take some deep breaths to calm it down. Strange. Maybe I'm heading for a heart attack instead...:shrug:

I'm gutted that I haven't paid more attention to what happens before AF. I normally have dark crimson spotting 1-2 days before AF starts and before that some creamy white cm. Haven't had the CM yet but have that wet feeling.

Never know. It's not over until the :witch: shows!!


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey said:


> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> How are you going on the symptom front DottyP?
> 
> The only weird thing going on with me is I keep feeling like my heart is beating really fast and I have to take some deep breaths to calm it down. Strange. Maybe I'm heading for a heart attack instead...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You do make me smile at times Wilsey :)
> 
> I also get spotting - not red but brownish (sorry TMI) before AF turns up and turns me into a fierce ball of hormones. I don't start spotting til about 11DPO so it's still a waiting game on that one....Click to expand...


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> How are you going on the symptom front DottyP?
> 
> The only weird thing going on with me is I keep feeling like my heart is beating really fast and I have to take some deep breaths to calm it down. Strange. Maybe I'm heading for a heart attack instead...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> You do make me smile at times Wilsey :)
> 
> I also get spotting - not red but brownish (sorry TMI) before AF turns up and turns me into a fierce ball of hormones. I don't start spotting til about 11DPO so it's still a waiting game on that one....Click to expand...
> 
> Hey - as long as we can still smile :)
> 
> Mine is mostly dark brown but with that red undertone (now it's TMI...discussing the colour in such detail!).
> 
> I know mine can be 10dpo because sometimes by DH is keen to get busy and by this stage I'm normally PMSing so not too interested and I say 'got the beginnings of AF' and he says 'already?!' and looks disappointed :nope:. Haha.
> 
> Boys! :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## DottyP

My OH was feeling all amorous last night and said 'are you fertile, I could give you a nice bump.' I just burst out :rofl: !

I've actually given up trying to explain cycles/ovulation. He's an intelligent bloke but I think there's some stuff the male brain can't compute:awww:


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> My OH was feeling all amorous last night and said 'are you fertile, I could give you a nice bump.' I just burst out laughing!
> 
> I've actually given up trying to explain cycles/ovulation. He's an intelligent bloke but I think there's some stuff the male brain can't compute :rofl:

Ahahahaha that's brilliant!

I told my DH to have a look at some stuff about ovulation etc on the net while I was lying in bed. He said 'hey can you see this graph? I didn't realise how much stuff went on inside you ladies...' :dohh: 

I told him to appreciate how easy he has it! :winkwink:


----------



## DottyP

My best mate's OH once said, shortly after the birth of their child, that he reckoned breaking a leg was more painful than childbirth - his theory being that having a baby was an act of nature while breaking your leg isn't.

Needless to say he ended up buying a lot of chocolates and flowers after that remark! He claims his stupidity was temporary insanity brought on by tiredness! :saywhat:


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> My best mate's OH once said, shortly after the birth of their child, that he reckoned breaking a leg was more painful than childbirth - his theory being that having a baby was an act of nature while breaking your leg isn't.
> 
> Needless to say he ended up buying a lot of chocolates and flowers after that remark! He claims his stupidity was temporary insanity brought on by tiredness! :saywhat:

I'm trying for my first so I couldn't say, but I'm seriously guessing that I would rather break my arm another two times than push a baby out...

They can't even comprehend the pain - they have got it easy I tell you. :haha:


My skin is stating to get bad, that usually happens a few days before AF! It's not looking good for me, but then again...I didn't think it was!


----------



## Brookegarrett

Hi ladies I'm due or af on the 23.. May i join? I'm ttca2l .. In 3rd cycle since lost


----------



## Trying4num2

Hello, could I join. Know its a bit late. Silly me has just posted a post and didn't even notice this one! Been trying to keep occupied and not think about it this month. I'm due between tomorrow and the 23rd (not been regular after coming off the pill in April)

I had super bad cramps around ovulation and then nothing? Though my bbs have been killing me and been getting popping sensations yest and today in uterus (AF??? Hope not)
I dont 'feel' pregnant but I have for the past few months and haven't been? So who knows. I did test yest and bfn &#58371;

Just hate the not knowing!!! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mariposa21

Good morning 

Aww dotty p your hubby sounds lovely and Wilsey I'm glad it's not just me who goes crimson when people point out I'm going red! Even my arms go red :( :( 

Not pregnant this month :( feel like symptom spotting is getting my hopes up because I was sure I'd get a BFP this month :( I was so sure as well now feel like I'm delusional, does anyone else ever get that way or just me having a feeling sorry for myself day xxx hope everyone is more upbeat than me and winging their way to BfP xx


----------



## polaris

Hi everyone,
well I started spotting this morning so I think I'm out for this month. Feeling a bit disappointed because I was having lots of "pregnancy symptoms" this morning until I went to the loo and saw the spotting. It's not AF yet but I'm pretty sure she's on her way.


----------



## DottyP

Hi all,

And welcome Brookegarrett and Trying4num2. Let us know how you're both doing. And whether you're testing...

Mariposa, don't worry - I think everyone gets a bit downhearted sometimes. It can be very frustrating not know what your body is doing :shrug:

And Polaris - has the :witch: definately got you or are you just spotting?

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## polaris

It's still just spotting at the moment, it's still only when I wipe, nothing on the pad. So I guess I'm not definitely definitely out until it turns into witch. But I feel like I'm just waiting for her to arrive now.


----------



## DottyP

polaris said:


> It's still just spotting at the moment, it's still only when I wipe, nothing on the pad. So I guess I'm not definitely definitely out until it turns into witch. But I feel like I'm just waiting for her to arrive now.

Well I've started with the cramps again which i'm putting down to pre-AF. :( Oh well...

But you're right - neither of us are out til she properly shows up.

Fingers crossed x


----------



## 40yearoldmum

Trying4num2I think you might be pregnant.......I get that popping sensation every time I'm pregnant!!! Ive been pregnant 4 times in 15 months! 
Im due af on 23rd and no popping sesation as yet just a dull ache in ovary area so I think I'm out, Its what happens each month. Gutted...Again!


----------



## DottyP

40yearoldmum said:


> Trying4num2I think you might be pregnant.......I get that popping sensation every time I'm pregnant!!! Ive been pregnant 4 times in 15 months!
> Im due af on 23rd and no popping sesation as yet just a dull ache in ovary area so I think I'm out, Its what happens each month. Gutted...Again!

Four times in 15 months? Wow. Hope AF stays away for you this month x


----------



## Miss Broody

Hello lovely ladies!!

I hope you are all doing well.

So i am feeling rought today, sick and really bad cramps. Lots of CM still - keep checking its not AF.

But apart from the CM i felt like this last month and then AF turned up! Sigh!

Fingers crossed for everyone!

x


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies!

Keep the updates coming! It's good to know how everyone is doing.

I haven't started spotting yet but still not feeling hopeful. Got some light twinges around the place but think it's just the :witch: on her way.

Wishing AF stays away for you all!

BABY DUST!!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## DottyP

Hi Miss Broody and Wilsey!

I almost, almost bought a HPT today - as I was passing them in the aisle in the supermarket. Actually picked one up and put it back down. 

Feeling a bit bloated and crampy on and off. Almost definately PMT before the:witch: arrives though.

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Do we have any testers out there?

xx


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Hi Miss Broody and Wilsey!
> 
> I almost, almost bought a HPT today - as I was passing them in the aisle in the supermarket. Actually picked one up and put it back down.
> 
> Feeling a bit bloated and crampy on and off. Almost definately PMT before the:witch: arrives though.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok.
> 
> Do we have any testers out there?
> 
> xx

Noooooooooooooo! I'm hoping it isn't PMT hun! Lots of people say they thought they were getting AF and turned out to be pregnant. Not over until it's over!!

But just in case the 23rd isn't good to us, there is always August! :hugs:

If there are any testings - let us know how you went! :winkwink:


----------



## Tia Maria

Welll helloooooo my lovely ladies :)
Sorry ive been AWOL lately ive not been able to get a minutes peace lol 

How is everyone?? And blimey a lot of people have joined since ive been absent - welcome everyone :D

I hope you ladies are well.....i think i'm out this month....im due on the 24th and before my AF i always get *ahem* windypops...and ive had that today. I tested today (10dpo) and got a bfn....but we'll see on the 23rd/24th

MWAH
xXx


----------



## DottyP

Hi Tia Maria, nice to have you :)

I was wondering how you got on as I remember you saying you were going to test. Are you planning to test again or just wait and see if AF arrives?

And Wilsey, thanks.
Going to start temping next month - even though OH will be away so I won't get a BFP unless it's the Second Coming! 

xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Im going to TRY and wait til the 23/24th...but i'm getting so impatient, i just want to kno one way or another now.

How are things going with you?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I'm excited to start temping, it's going to give me a bit more insight into what's going on with me. 

Sorry OH will be away!!! :dohh: So September might be your month instead!?!

Keep the updates coming - they are keeping me sane. :blush:


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey said:


> I'm excited to start temping, it's going to give me a bit more insight into what's going on with me.
> 
> Sorry OH will be away!!! :dohh: So September might be your month instead!?!
> 
> Keep the updates coming - they are keeping me sane. :blush:

Yeah, I'll be all guns blazing in September :happydance: even though that will mean nearing the year mark since I stopped taking the pill :nope:

Chatting away on here really helps. And keeps my OH sane because as much as he really wants a baby I don't think he'd be up for discussions on ovulation and temping! 

It's just nice to speak to people who know what you're going through. No one else even knows we're TTC. We figured the less pressure the better!

xx


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> I'm excited to start temping, it's going to give me a bit more insight into what's going on with me.
> 
> Sorry OH will be away!!! :dohh: So September might be your month instead!?!
> 
> Keep the updates coming - they are keeping me sane. :blush:
> 
> Yeah, I'll be all guns blazing in September :happydance: even though that will mean nearing the year mark since I stopped taking the pill :nope:
> 
> Chatting away on here really helps. And keeps my OH sane because as much as he really wants a baby I don't think he'd be up for discussions on ovulation and temping!
> 
> It's just nice to speak to people who know what you're going through. No one else even knows we're TTC. We figured the less pressure the better!
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I have my fx for September!! A year is a tough milestone although, you did say you weren't necessarily getting the timing correct for the first few months. :hugs:

I have found this site so useful. It really does help. I don't know anyone TTC at the moment. A friend will be after her wedding in September, she already has a 2 year old. 

I have told some friends we are trying but have told them I will talk to them about it when I have some news. I will only be telling a select few when I find out I'm pg but everyone else will have to wait until the 12 week mark.

Definitley don't like the idea of pressure and I think not telling anyone is a great idea! Especially when you can get support from people on here. :hugs:

xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
I totally know what you mean. I havent told a single person i am TTC. You dont want people asking questions when youre stressed as it is. 

And again i totally agree, this site is so helpful, people on here know exactly what youre going through and you can swap symptoms and stories. Plus, you meet some lovely people :)

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Yeah the first three months or so were NTNP and even after that it took me a couple of months to get my timings right. Yey for my Clearblue Monitor! 

It's nice to support group on here :hugs:

Five women I socialise with or work with are pregnant at the minute. If I have to listen to one more conversation about maternity leave I'll go nuts :growlmad: ...not that I'm not happy for them of course!


----------



## Wilsey

Tia Maria said:


> Heaaay
> I totally know what you mean. I havent told a single person i am TTC. You dont want people asking questions when youre stressed as it is.
> 
> And again i totally agree, this site is so helpful, people on here know exactly what youre going through and you can swap symptoms and stories. Plus, you meet some lovely people :)
> 
> xXx


Awwwwww so nice!!! :friends: :happydance:


----------



## Tia Maria

Hehe :D
Aw Dotty that cant be nice, i mean....its not saying you're not happy for them but it still must feel like a kick in the foofy when theyre talking about it. *hugs*


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Yeah the first three months or so were NTNP and even after that it took me a couple of months to get my timings right. Yey for my Clearblue Monitor!
> 
> It's nice to support group on here :hugs:
> 
> Five women I socialise with or work with are pregnant at the minute. If I have to listen to one more conversation about maternity leave I'll go nuts :growlmad: ...not that I'm not happy for them of course!

I know what you mean! Need I mention the shower I'm attending on the day AF is destined to arrive?! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! :cry:

Super happy for everyone that currently has children or are expecting...but still!

:hugs:


----------



## DottyP

Tia Maria said:


> Hehe :D
> Aw Dotty that cant be nice, i mean....its not saying you're not happy for them but it still must feel like a kick in the foofy when theyre talking about it. *hugs*

Yey, it can make me a little :wacko: especially as one woman I work with told me today that she only got pregnant because she "fancied a year off work..." 

I hope her baby cries all night, every night and she ends up wanting to come back! :happydance:


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey said:


> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> Need I mention the shower I'm attending on the day AF is destined to arrive?! Waaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! :cry:
> :hugs:
> 
> Wilsey, just think every shower you go to means one more person who'll turn up bearing goodies at yours :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Tia Maria said:
> 
> 
> Hehe :D
> Aw Dotty that cant be nice, i mean....its not saying you're not happy for them but it still must feel like a kick in the foofy when theyre talking about it. *hugs*
> 
> Yey, it can make me a little :wacko: especially as one woman I work with told me today that she only got pregnant because she "fancied a year off work..."
> 
> I hope her baby cries all night, every night and she ends up wanting to come back! :happydance:Click to expand...

WHAT?!?!?! That's awful! Shame on her!! :nope::growlmad::nope:


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey said:


> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tia Maria said:
> 
> 
> WHAT?!?!?! That's awful! Shame on her!! :nope::growlmad::nope:
> 
> I know! At first I thought she was just joking - and then she proudly showed me her maternity letter which stated her come back date as August 2012. :shrug:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Tia Maria

OMG i cant believe she said that! The silly wench. I hate attitudes like that grrr

And wilsey....like i said....see the shower as a good thing...just think you'll be having one soon enough :) And like Dotty said, the more u go to the more people will go to yours - the more stuff you'll get lol


I hope you ladies are well :) I'm getting more and more doubtful about this being my month...ive had windypops and i get that a few days before my AF...and thats due in 4 days *sigh*


----------



## Tia Maria

Omg u just reminded me....a few months ago i was at my OH's sisters wedding, and i was talking to the bar-woman.....and all she could say was how much she hated her kids cos al they do is fight with one another.......people are so shocking sometimes.

I could never on gods green earth think that about my beautiful girl. People baffle me sometimes.


----------



## Wilsey

I'm applying the silver lining now! Thanks ladies :thumbup:

I'm definitely doubtful about this month. :nope: In fact I am 99.9% positive that AF is showing up on Saturday. I would truly be shocked if this was my month.

August for us Tia and September for Dotty! FX!!! 

:dust:


----------



## DottyP

I'm well - just bloated! Urgh! Think I should get maternity trousers just for pre-AF :pop:

Have decided if - or more like when - AF shows up I'm going to pick a treat for myself. I'll decide on the day and it'll focus me more on something pleasant rather than feeling irrated that the :witch: has once again returned...


----------



## Tia Maria

Yeah heres hoping so darlin :)

Keep in mind though.....AF isnt here YET ;)

I hope in a few days we will be telling eachother we will see them in 1st tri 

Excellent idea Dotty, i think i'll steal ure idea and do the same :) PLUS instead of counting down the days now i can keep my mind occupied on what im going to treat myself with.

Thanks for the idea dotty :)Hugs
xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Good call Tia! AF hasn't arrived yet. Isn't over till it's over.

39 hours and counting for me...

Hmmmm I might think of a treat too...

POSITIVE THINKING!!!!! \\:D/


----------



## Tia Maria

Exactly!!!!! :D

We're all still in with a chance !!!!!!


----------



## polaris

I like the idea of a treat when/if AF arrives. Think I'm going to steal the idea too. Still just light spotting here but AF not actually due until Friday/Saturday so I'm pretty sure it's going to turn into full flow in a couple of days.


----------



## DottyP

Yey- treat club :happydance:

Oh but I do hope there's some good news in our group and someone - more than one! - gets a BFP THIS MONTH!


----------



## Wilsey

Me too! It would really give me some hope if someone got a :bfp: !!


----------



## Wilsey

Anyone else going through a myriad of emotions? I'm going from doubtful to sad to hopeful to pensive.

I'm going crazy! :wacko: I can see why people test early. Even though I have waited 10 days already, another two just seems like too many!

Sob. :cry:


----------



## DottyP

I'm right there with you on that one. A whole bag of ups and downs for me. 

Of all the things that you can control in life it's so frustrating that you don't know what your body is up too :(
:hugs:


----------



## DottyP

On another note I think I've just had a little bit of spotting. For me, that's early for AF - she NEVER comes early.

Looks like the :witch: isn't going to be far off now ](*,)


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> On another note I think I've just had a little bit of spotting. For me, that's early for AF - she NEVER comes early.
> 
> Looks like the :witch: isn't going to be far off now ](*,)

See that's what confuses me - couldn't that technically still be timed for IB? You are 10dpo...

We are so close to AF and have an short LP that spotting could be AF or IB. :shrug:


----------



## Wilsey

TMI warning...

Ok, so I went to the bathroom earlier and there is the tiniest amount of yellow tinged CM on my liner. I don't believe I've ever had light yellow coloured CM before and I definitely know I don't have an infection.

I just went to the bathroom again (about 45 mins later) and I haven't had more. It could be nothing because there was barely anything there and there hasn't been more.

I'm a little confused...is this normal AF lead in for some people?



35 hours until AF due...


----------



## miss penny

Hi! 

I'm new on here, couldn't resist joining as my AF is due this weekend too and I am going completely crazy!

Wilsey - that could be promising.. I've been hoping for something vaguely like implantation spotting but haven't had anything yet.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Wilsey

miss penny said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm new on here, couldn't resist joining as my AF is due this weekend too and I am going completely crazy!
> 
> Wilsey - that could be promising.. I've been hoping for something vaguely like implantation spotting but haven't had anything yet.
> 
> Good luck everyone

Welcome to the thread Miss Penny!! :thumbup:

Ugh, tell me about it! I have a short LP phase (12 days) so spotting can be a bit more confusing for me. I started off with a few symptoms but now I feel like I have none. :dohh:

Just playing the waiting game. :nope:

You had any symptoms?! When are you planning to test?


----------



## miss penny

Thanks!! 

It's so confusing.. I have a short LP too, this month am taking stuff to help fix it so fingers crossed. Have had loads of false symptoms caused by meds, it's an emotional rollercoaster!

I can't test till Saturday as I had an HCG shot and think you have to wait 2 weeks (aaaagh!) or you could get a false positive.

When are you testing?


----------



## Wilsey

I know what you mean about the emotional rollercoaster. I'm like that without any added meds - so can't imagine how hard it is for you! :hugs:

I am testing is AF is late. Due on the 23rd so if the :witch: doesn't show I will test on the 25th. Give myself two days in case I am just late.

I would rather see AF than see a :bfn:!!

We are hoping for some :bfp:'s in this tread!


----------



## miss penny

Waiting a couple of extra days does sound like a good plan.. I'm pretty sure I don't have the self control!


----------



## Wilsey

:winkwink:Hahaha I know what you mean! My plan is all good...in theory...


----------



## HisGrace

I'm due on the 23rd too. Is it too late for me to join in?


----------



## Wilsey

JehovahsGrace said:


> I'm due on the 23rd too. Is it too late for me to join in?

Not at all! Welcome :thumbup:

How are you doing? Any symptoms?


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey said:


> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> On another note I think I've just had a little bit of spotting. For me, that's early for AF - she NEVER comes early.
> 
> Looks like the :witch: isn't going to be far off now ](*,)
> 
> See that's what confuses me - couldn't that technically still be timed for IB? You are 10dpo...
> 
> We are so close to AF and have an short LP that spotting could be AF or IB. :shrug:Click to expand...

Argh! I really don't know what my body is doing.

After I said I had spotting I didn't have any more of it. and (TMI alert) I've gone from being a little bit constipated last night to needs the toilet three times in five minutes this morning. Very confused :shy:

Wilsey, how you doing?

And welcome to the newbies! :thumbup:

Nice to hear from you - how are you doing?


----------



## Wilsey

Hey DottyP!

Maybe it was IB!! Keep us posted.

I hear you on the toilet situation. I needed the toilet like that at work today. Every time I sat down at my desk I suddenly felt like I needed to be back on the toilet! Weird. :shrug:

Other than that, no spotting yet to speak of. No other symptoms. Still have the runny nose but that's it. :dohh:

You still staying strong and waiting until you are officially late? :winkwink:


----------



## Mariposa21

DottyP said:


> Yey- treat club :happydance:
> 
> Oh but I do hope there's some good news in our group and someone - more than one! - gets a BFP THIS MONTH!

Me too! Really hope someone has a BFP! Looking forward to trying next month although was gutted when I realized this month wasn't our month. Going to try not symptom spot or at least the small things lol so what is temping???


----------



## Trying4num2

Hi girls, sorry not been on-could I find this thread again! My phone is playing up!

Just been reading about that woman who's got pregnant 'for a year off' that's awful!!!

Well i tested this morn and bfn (was due on today) but then i can be irregular. I just don't understand my body at all this month. Been in a foul mood all week and today woke up and feel great but no AF???

Hope we have some BFP's ladies x


----------



## polaris

DottyP - I am in the same boat with the spotting/not spotting, what is happening with my body, argghh. I really hate pre-AF spotting. I never used to have it before I had Thomas but now I am mostly spotting for several days before AF properly arrives. I really hate it because I'm just left wondering. I think this is the hardest bit of the month for me when I know that being realistic the spotting (for me) means that AF is on her way but I can't quite let go of hoping otherwise. This is the point that I sometimes cave and test and get BFN. Definitely not doing that this month anyway.


----------



## Jaylina

Wilsey said:


> TMI warning...
> 
> Ok, so I went to the bathroom earlier and there is the tiniest amount of yellow tinged CM on my liner. I don't believe I've ever had light yellow coloured CM before and I definitely know I don't have an infection.
> 
> I just went to the bathroom again (about 45 mins later) and I haven't had more. It could be nothing because there was barely anything there and there hasn't been more.
> 
> I'm a little confused...is this normal AF lead in for some people?
> 
> 
> 
> 35 hours until AF due...

updaaaate! how are you now!


----------



## Wilsey

Jaylina said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> TMI warning...
> 
> Ok, so I went to the bathroom earlier and there is the tiniest amount of yellow tinged CM on my liner. I don't believe I've ever had light yellow coloured CM before and I definitely know I don't have an infection.
> 
> I just went to the bathroom again (about 45 mins later) and I haven't had more. It could be nothing because there was barely anything there and there hasn't been more.
> 
> I'm a little confused...is this normal AF lead in for some people?
> 
> 
> 
> 35 hours until AF due...
> 
> updaaaate! how are you now!Click to expand...



Heeey Jaylina!

Nothing else so far. No spotting, no nothing! Don't know what's going on. Due for AF tomorrow. Wait and see I guess. Hard because I can feel myself getting hopeful...:dohh:

How are you?!

How is everyone else? We are getting so close to when the :witch: is due!!


----------



## Jaylina

Wilsey said:


> Heeey Jaylina!
> 
> Nothing else so far. No spotting, no nothing! Don't know what's going on. Due for AF tomorrow. Wait and see I guess. Hard because I can feel myself getting hopeful...:dohh:
> 
> How are you?!
> 
> How is everyone else? We are getting so close to when the :witch: is due!!

i started spotting yesterday @ 14dpo. I'll go into a little detail.....btw, AF is 1 day late :shrug:

*Wednesday, July 20 - AF Due to arrive*
*8:30 AM -* I was just laying in bed before I got up and laying there was uncomfortable no matter which way I turn or sleep on. And I had cramps. So knowing AF's due, I shot from bed and ran to bathroom. I peed and took a whiff of the odor and almost gagged by its strong odor. And then I wiped and saw light pink-brownish, creamy CM. So.....with a sad face, I went back to bedroom expecting a flow in the next hours.

*11:00 AM -* Checked again, first looking down at undie to see if there's a stain and NOTHING. So I peed again and wiped aaaaaaaand....very light yellowish cm, looks as though it was clearing. Backache and cramps persists. Boobs starting to hurt a little more? 

*2:00 PM -* From here on forward, no spottings. Back and tummy still hurts, backache more.

*12:00 PM -* OH and I dtd and I felt as if everything felt BETTER, I was like "OH...wow that feels so good" in my mind. Sex was heightened for me. Checked myself after dtd, and spotted - light pink.

*Today, Thursday, July 21*
*8:00 AM -* Woke up and peed, and wiped. I saw yellowish, transparent CM. Not feeling bad backache. Not really feeling cramps. BBs quite sore.

*9:00 AM -* Went back to check and didn't see anything. 



Soooo....that's that! We will see!


----------



## DottyP

Hello all!

I've been away from the thread today as work has been manic!

Now time for a :coffee: and a catch up on how my TTC friends are doing!

Well, I've had no symptoms at all since this morning. No spotting and no pre-AF cramps. If she's true to form then I'll start getting a sign that she's about to come tomorrow.

Wilsey, I'm still staying strong and resisting the urge to test. Will just wait it out and only test if Saturday comes and goes with no :witch:

That said, I have now got some HPT - but that's only because this morning I went to the chemists and got a digital temping kit and the HPTs (first response ones) came free with it :winkwink:

How's everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Jaylina - so you are officially late? You planning to test? 

Dotty - keep us updated! Seems like that could have been IB (without trying to get your hopes up!). :winkwink:

I'm going to wait too. I just have to make it through my Friday night. I have so much going on on Saturday anyway that I won't have time to think about testing until the evening. So might even wait until Sunday morning. 

I am having dull aches across my tum but nothing major. No spotting over night but this morning I had some watery cm (and I mean really watery, just a wet patch on my underwear with no colour). I don't normally get that pre-AF but then the other part of me thinks that this is only my fourth month off the pill and my body might still be working out the kinks. :dohh:

Put a panty liner in because I'm not sure if I'm going to start spotting today.

I woke up so happy :happydance: this morning (even thought I got up at 5am and would normally be as grumpy as heck) so not sure what that's about.

Waiting...:coffee:


----------



## DottyP

I'm starting to feel hopeful too and to be honest I'd rather not be because it just means i'll be more disappointed when AF shows up :(

Fingers crossed for everyone. Any testers out there? 

Xx


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> I'm starting to feel hopeful too and to be honest I'd rather not be because it just means i'll be more disappointed when AF shows up :(
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone. Any testers out there?
> 
> Xx

I know exactly what you mean - I think I'm starting to get hopeful too. :hugs: It's going to sting if the :witch: arrives!

I had this vivid dream last night (nothing baby related) but I never have dreams I remember and when I was telling DH about it and he even said 'wait, you remember all that?'. Some people say they have vivid dreams when they are pg. It's just another thing making me think that maybe I am...

Ugh symptom spotting is the worst! :dohh:

Baby dust for everyone :dust:


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey, I've always wondered about that dream thing... just seems a bit odd they can be linked like that...

Have you bought any temping stuff yet? 

xx


----------



## Wilsey

Grasping at straws, I know :dohh:

I have got a digital thermometer (BASAL) so put my first temp in today. So hopefully it gives me some insights next month. :thumbup:

I'm 98% sure the :witch: is coming for me...:cry:


----------



## DottyP

Aww, Wilsey :hugs: chin up, she hasn't shown yet! 

My temping stuff came with quite a neat little bag - could actually use it as a purse! Intend to have a read of the booklet that came with it in the bath. Think I'll start temping on CD1.

I know I'm holding out to see if I'm late but now I've got tests in the house it's sooooooo tempting to go POAS. Be strong Dotty :bodyb:


----------



## Jaylina

Wilsey said:


> Jaylina - so you are officially late? You planning to test?

Nope! I am officially 1 day late - - - - AND I refuse to test _unless_ AF doesn't show her face this friday or saturday.


----------



## Wilsey

14.5 hours until AF is expected to arrive. Getting so much closer...

DottyP and polaris - you had any more spotting?!

Jaylina - that's awesome self control! I think it's much better to wait. You will have to keep us posted. You might be the BFP on our thread!!!


----------



## DottyP

We are all remarkably good at self-control...

I want someone to :test::test::test: because I want to see a nice big BFP on this thread :happydance:

No more symptoms so don't know whether that's good or bad :shrug:


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> We are all remarkably good at self-control...
> 
> I want someone to :test::test::test: because I want to see a nice big BFP on this thread :happydance:
> 
> No more symptoms so don't know whether that's good or bad :shrug:

Hahaha same! I want a success story!!

I feel the same re symptoms and totally don't know if it's a good thing or a bad thing. I'm still noting down any little changes but they seem insignificant.

:shrug:


----------



## Wilsey

Ugh, I keep going to the toilet (mainly because I drink a lot of water at work) but also because I want to check if AF has started. This is stressful!!!

:confused:


----------



## Insgirl

Well everyone sorry i've been out but i took a test and it was bfn "i'm not so depressed yet (i think)" i keep tellin myself! But does that mean i'm out i was 11 dpo yesterday and i used an answer test?


----------



## Insgirl

DottyP,

I no signs yet anymore but sore nipples and my hubby said my aroela have gotten bigger so who knows


----------



## DottyP

That's some impressive resolve Jaylina. You go girl :)


----------



## DottyP

Insgirl, don't worry - you're still in it til AF shows up. You may have just tested too early. Some women don't get a BFP til they're late by a few days xx


----------



## Wilsey

Insgirl said:


> Well everyone sorry i've been out but i took a test and it was bfn "i'm not so depressed yet (i think)" i keep tellin myself! But does that mean i'm out i was 11 dpo yesterday and i used an answer test?

Hi Insgirl!

I'm not as experienced with the testing portion as I haven't been trying for long but 11dpo is still quite early isn't it? You won't even be late yet, will you?

I would test again in a few days (at least 13 dpo). Especially if AF hasn't shown up!

Keep us posted hun x :hugs:


----------



## DottyP

:growlmad: My fertility monitor is now flashing an AF symbol at me - as if I need to be reminded!

Is it worrying that i'm starting to form a grudge against a machine?!? :wacko:


----------



## Wilsey

Cruel machine!!!

I think we could form a grudge against an almond in the state we are in...

I just had this semi sharp throbbing pain in my left underarm (closer to my chest than that actual underarm) for maybe like 30 seconds. So weird.


----------



## Wilsey

Oh, so I guess the side of my left boob...


----------



## Insgirl

WILSEY, DottyP

THANKS, I KNOW U GUYS ARE RIGHT BUT I JUST FIGURED IT WAS SUPPOSED TO DETECT 5DAYS UNTIL MY PERIOD AND THAT WAS 3 DAYS BUT I GUESS I LEARNED A VALUABLE LESSON POAS IS JUST PURE EVIL SOMEBODY SHOULD SUE THEM.

TRYIN TO FIND A HAPPY PLACE.

SO DOTTYP, WE NEED TO FORM A GRUDGE AGAINST TEST/MACHINES ALEAST TILL SAT. MAYBE KINDA LIKE BOYCOTT! LOL


----------



## polaris

Hi ladies,
Well I had a good bit more spotting this morning but then nothing for the rest of the day. Don't know what to make of it but expect it's just AF playing games with me. I have also been going to the toilet a lot but mainly just to check on the spotting situation! Felt mildly queasy most of the morning but that has totally gone now too. Also noticed a heightened sense of smell this morning but that's gone too. Can't wait to see my temperature in the morning because if it goes down again I'll know it's definitely AF. 

I caved and bought a pregnancy test earlier but definitely not going to use it. I'm amazed at how good we all are at holding off on testing!


----------



## Insgirl

Thats good ur not using ur test yet polaris keep ur haed up my symptoms stopped now i'm jus having sore boobs and my areola is bigger but if we all uplift everybody through this we'll all get bfp's this time 

baby dust to u!


----------



## HisGrace

Wilsey said:


> JehovahsGrace said:
> 
> 
> I'm due on the 23rd too. Is it too late for me to join in?
> 
> Not at all! Welcome :thumbup:
> 
> How are you doing? Any symptoms?Click to expand...


I'm fine. Thanks for asking. I had some cramping last night, but that's not really out of the ordinary for me. I'm still hopeful though.


----------



## Wilsey

We all are!!

Baby Dust for us all!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wilsey

People at work are going to think there is something wrong with me! I'm obsessively going to the bathroom to check if I am spotting or anything!

I feel like a crazy person :wacko:!


----------



## polaris

Wilsey said:


> People at work are going to think there is something wrong with me! I'm obsessively going to the bathroom to check if I am spotting or anything!
> 
> I feel like a crazy person :wacko:!

:rofl: I'm right with you on the craziness! It's so frustrating, I just want a definite one way or the other. 

Really hope that at least some of us actually turn out to be pregnant after all this. Don't think it'll be me but there are a couple of you who I am very hopeful for. 

Well I couldn't wait to take my temperature this morning to see whether it went up or down - and it didn't do either! 0.01 degree up on yesterday, so basically the same middling low temperature. So I'm still in limbo land really.


----------



## DottyP

Hello ladies,

Well I guess we're all just in limbo!

No symptoms to report of for me :shrug:

Though I do have 'a feeling' that the witch will be on her way soon - can't explain it but I just do.

Hugs and good luck to all xx


----------



## Wilsey

I definitely think the witch will be visiting me tomorrow or the next day :(

So gutted this is not my month - but there is always next month!

Best of luck to all - keep me updated!!


----------



## polaris

I'm out, AF got me today. Feeling OK about it really, in a way it's easier knowing rather than being stuck in limbo. Still holding out hope that some of you girls will get your BFP this month.


----------



## DottyP

Hey Polaris,

Sorry the witch got you. That sucks. :hug: You should buy yourself a treat - that's what I'm going to do when she arrives!

As for me nothing to report - no symptoms and no signs of AF.

Feel she's just around the corner though - just a hunch.

xx


----------



## polaris

DottyP said:


> Hey Polaris,
> 
> Sorry the witch got you. That sucks. :hug: You should buy yourself a treat - that's what I'm going to do when she arrives!
> 
> As for me nothing to report - no symptoms and no signs of AF.
> 
> Feel she's just around the corner though - just a hunch.
> 
> xx

Hopefully she won't arrive! I would love to see you get your BFP and am sending you lots of 'stay away AF' vibes! 

I did buy myself a packet of chocolate biscuits!


----------



## DottyP

polaris said:


> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully she won't arrive! I would love to see you get your BFP and am sending you lots of 'stay away AF' vibes!
> 
> I did buy myself a packet of chocolate biscuits!
> 
> Aww, thank you! :hugs:
> 
> How long is your cycle? When can you try again?
> 
> XxClick to expand...


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay Ladies
How are you all tonight? Any symptoms/tests?

I bought a Clear Blue test today....testing on sunday :S I hope you ladies are well...my little girl isnt :( she has a terrible throat and she just sounds awful....poor baby.

Anywho...baby dust and good vibes to you all :)

xXx


----------



## polaris

DottyP said:


> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully she won't arrive! I would love to see you get your BFP and am sending you lots of 'stay away AF' vibes!
> 
> I did buy myself a packet of chocolate biscuits!
> 
> Aww, thank you! :hugs:
> 
> How long is your cycle? When can you try again?
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Horrible long cycles, this last one was 36 days but usually about 34 days. I don't usually ovulate until CD20 at the earliest so it's a long wait. Ah well, at least I can relax for a couple of weeks now and not have to think about TTCClick to expand...


----------



## DottyP

Hi Tia, nice to hear from you! Sorry your little girl is poorly and hope she gets better soon.
I'll be testing on Monday - if AF doesn't arrives by then.

And Polaris I hear ya on the long cycles. Mine are usually 32 to 35 days but the last couple have been about 40. Today is CD40 :( Hoping it goes back to normal soon xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hi all!

Polaris - sooo sorry to hear about AF arriving!! :hugs:

Tia - sorry to hear your girl isn't well! Hope she feels better soon!

Dotty - nothing to report on my front either. Definitely no AF and 8 hours into the day it was 'supposed' to arrive. But for the last four months I've had a 24 day cycle, 25 day cycle and a 26 day cycle so could just be a 26 day cycle this month. Keep me posted.

I'm going to hold out and test on Monday if the :witch: doesn't get me before!!

Thinking of you all and sending baby dust your way :dust:


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Thanks, a lot of baby nurofen and she'll be fine in a couple of days :)
Fingers crossed the AF stays away over the weekend!!!

Nothing really to report here....did another test this morning - bfn. I used the little £1 strips though so ive bought a clear blue digital one for sunday.

Baby dust to all you :)

xXx

*EDIT*
Ive just been reading a thread in the WTT, and for some reason its made me feel really bad. It was about whether or not to have a natural birth or c-section. And everyone was saying how its all natural and how its better for the baby and mum etc (which it is in most cases). But it's made me feel a bit sad....i had to have a c-section with my daughter and i never questioned it and i'm glad i had it.....and i really don't kno why, but its made me feel sad.


----------



## DottyP

Hey all,
I'm soooo tempted to test! Not that I think I'll get a BFP - just because I'm so bored of waiting!

Tia, don't be sad. To be honest I think women are the harshest critics when it comes to motherhood. All that matters is that the baby is healthy and that mum is too. 

My friend who had a c-section (because she had a 36 hour labour!) told me after that she felt like she'd somehow failed and was a bad mum. Utter nonsense. It doesn't matter how your baby gets into the world - it matters that they're healthy, loved and looked after!

Rant over :)


----------



## DottyP

P.S Tia, just noticed your new picture - beautiful :flower:


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Hey all,
> I'm soooo tempted to test! Not that I think I'll get a BFP - just because I'm so bored of waiting!
> 
> Tia, don't be sad. To be honest I think women are the harshest critics when it comes to motherhood. All that matters is that the baby is healthy and that mum is too.
> 
> My friend who had a c-section (because she had a 36 hour labour!) told me after that she felt like she'd somehow failed and was a bad mum. Utter nonsense. It doesn't matter how your baby gets into the world - it matters that they're healthy, loved and looked after!
> 
> Rant over :)


Ahhh same here! I'm home alone with tests and I'm so tempted to just take one! I know I will get a BFN too. Why are we suckers for punishment? :wacko: You going to hold out?!

Tia - listen to Dotty! A happy healthy baby is all that matters!! :hugs:


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey, 
Yeah I'm going to be :bodyb: and hold out!

Anyway it's nighttime here and it says on the test that even though it's an early response if you're testing early then you need to do it in the morning. (yes, I confess I've read the box :blush:) 

I'm just chill about to out in the bath :shipw: with a nice hot chocolate.

xx


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Wilsey,
> Yeah I'm going to be :bodyb: and hold out!
> 
> Anyway it's nighttime here and it says on the test that even though it's an early response if you're testing early then you need to do it in the morning. (yes, I confess I've read the box :blush:)
> 
> I'm just chill about to out in the bath :shipw: with a nice hot chocolate.
> 
> xx

It's only 9.30am here :cry:!! But I think I would rather attend the baby shower without knowing either way. I might not make it until Monday though!!!

:dust:


----------



## DottyP

You're still ahead of me - you're on Saturday morning but I'm still on Friday night :)

I'd be the same as you and not testing before a baby shower. Hope it goes ok - at least you don't have to worry about it making you broody as you already are!

And remember, it'll be your turn one day :hug:


----------



## Wilsey

Just a quick update before I hit the hay.

Got tiny amounts of light brown spotting today (caramel coloured) and then it got fractionally darker later in the day. Then all of a sudden at 8pm I got pink blood which filled up a third of a small panty liner. It's since been caramel coloured again.

So the :witch: has all but arrived! Very gutted as I was secretly hoping this was my month. :nope:

I wish you ladies all the best and hope AF stays away.

Would love it if we could keep this thread going into August. I know all our timing is different but would be nice to continue this journey with you! :hugs:


----------



## Mariposa21

DottyP said:


> I'm starting to feel hopeful too and to be honest I'd rather not be because it just means i'll be more disappointed when AF shows up :(
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone. Any testers out there?
> 
> Xx

I know the feeling. Sometimes I wish I could just have the view of "if it happens it happens" but just can't. Really hope someone gets a BFP on here!! Wanna have a go at temping, will have to do some googling. Hope everyone's having a great weekend :) I'm working :( xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> Just a quick update before I hit the hay.
> 
> Got tiny amounts of light brown spotting today (caramel coloured) and then it got fractionally darker later in the day. Then all of a sudden at 8pm I got pink blood which filled up a third of a small panty liner. It's since been caramel coloured again.
> 
> So the :witch: has all but arrived! Very gutted as I was secretly hoping this was my month. :nope:
> 
> I wish you ladies all the best and hope AF stays away.
> 
> Would love it if we could keep this thread going into August. I know all our timing is different but would be nice to continue this journey with you! :hugs:

That would be great!!


----------



## HisGrace

The :witch: got me. I'm pretty bummed out about it. I just knew this was our month. Congrats to all the ladies that got their BFPs this month.


----------



## DottyP

Ah, Wilsey. Sorry the witch got you :( 
How did you get on with the baby shower?
And yes, let's keep the thread going! It's a small slice of sanity in the crazy world of TTC.

Mariposa, nice to to hear you. How you doing?

And JehovahsGrace, sorry the witch got you as well :(

:hug: to all xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Awwwww no Wilsey and JehovahsGrace im so sorry the bitch *ahem* witch got you that sucks!
And wilsey it would be wonderful to keep this thread going into august, afterall...were all in a similar cycle....and i love this thread and the people in it :)

Dotty, Mariposa - any sign of AF? Any symptoms?

I'm due on tomorrow and i tested this morning with a cheapy and got a bfn - plus i have 'the feeling' i get when my AF is on her way....so any hope of this being my month has completely gone out the window.

I hope you ladies are well :)

xXx


----------



## polaris

Wilsey, so sorry to hear about the rotten witch. And Tia, sorry to hear about the BFN.

DottyP - how are things with you? Any sign of AF? Hope not!!


----------



## Wilsey

Very gutted but no point dwelling! DH is disappointed but manages to look at the silver lining - more :sex:!!

Sorry to all the ladies visited by the :witch:!

Dotty - still nothing! This could be your month hun!! I want you to :test: so badly!!

Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## Wilsey

Oh and my treat - I got some new brown boots!!! I love this treat idea :)


----------



## DottyP

Hi ladies, 
How we all doing?
Wilsey, love that you bought boots for the treat!
As for me, I thought AF was here because a had a tiny spot of blood this afternoon. It was just a dot and since then nothing! That was about six hours ago. So who knows what's going on with me!! 

Xx


----------



## Wilsey

DottyP said:


> Hi ladies,
> How we all doing?
> Wilsey, love that you bought boots for the treat!
> As for me, I thought AF was here because a had a tiny spot of blood this afternoon. It was just a dot and since then nothing! That was about six hours ago. So who knows what's going on with me!!
> 
> Xx

Dotty this is sounding so promising for you!!! You still holding out to test?


----------



## Tia Maria

oOOooooo brown boots......ive always wanted some brown cowboy boots :) Maybe that'll be my treat lol

Thanks Polaris....i'm taking a clearblue test tomorrow morning...im officially due on tomorrow.....fingers crossed :) How are things with you?

Heaaay Dotty, wilsey is right thats sounding promising for you, when are you testing?

I may be going crazy but in my left breast im sure i can see a blue vein. I dont know if i always have that though lol


I hope all you ladies are well :)

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Hello lovely ladies,
Sorry for being slow in replying. I've had a house full all day and it's been a total mad house! 

Well, still no sign of AF and (tmi alert) I've been VERY wet all day. But every time I go to the loo to check on the witch's arrival it's just clear CM. Confused :shrug:

Not sure when to test as I really don't want to see a BFN. Think i'll just wait and see what happens tomorrow! 

Right time for some :sleep:

Wilsey, Polaris and all - I love this thread. It keeps me sane. :hugs: 
Tia, I want to know your test result! Good luck x


----------



## Wilsey

OMG! Can't wait to hear from you tomorrow Dotty!
Same with you Tia!

Can't wait to hear test results!!!

:dust:


----------



## Mariposa21

DottyP said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> Sorry for being slow in replying. I've had a house full all day and it's been a total mad house!
> 
> Well, still no sign of AF and (tmi alert) I've been VERY wet all day. But every time I go to the loo to check on the witch's arrival it's just clear CM. Confused :shrug:
> 
> Not sure when to test as I really don't want to see a BFN. Think i'll just wait and see what happens tomorrow!
> 
> Right time for some :sleep:
> 
> Wilsey, Polaris and all - I love this thread. It keeps me sane. :hugs:
> Tia, I want to know your test result! Good luck x

Got everything crossed for you dotty. I want to say it sounds promising but last time someone said that to me I got my hopes up n then was really gutted but really hoping this is it for u!! 
I'm well, starting the temping and ovulation tests, even got a app to plot all my results on lol lol 
I'm trying to eat healthier too - is there anything that people on here have cut out completely whilst they are TTC?? I'm quite fortunate as I can only drink decaf but other than coffee, what have you given up or tried to stay away from? Should I start avoiding the iffy foods like rare steaks and certain cheeses now?? Hope everyone having a great Sunday - I'm up for work soon but now going down stairs to watch supernanny lol x


----------



## polaris

Tia - good luck with testing this morning!

DottyP - keeping everything crossed for you! I really hope this is it for you!

Mariposa - I personally haven't given up anything food wise, long enough once you do get pregnant in my opinion! However I don't really drink and very rarely drink coffee, but I am considering cutting down on tea or switching to decaf. I think alcohol and caffeine are the two main ones to cut down on for TTC.


----------



## Ganton

Can I join you girls? AF was due yesterday / today, so this us the perfect thread for me, but I thought I'd become obsessed with symptom spotting if I joined too soon. 

Anyway, I have had no symptoms at all, but no AF yet, so hopefully I'm in with a chance. And like Dotty, I keep thinking AF is starting, but it's just totally clear CM!?!

I'm going to try to hold out for a few days yet though before testing. Good luck to the rest of you x


----------



## DottyP

Hello ladies,
Well i'm officially out. I woke up and the witch had got me.

Have to admit that I got really upset. Not because I thought I was pregnant, just because i'm really frustrated I guess. I'm having very long cycles at the minute and I know OH will be away in August when i'm ovulating.
That means it'll be September before we can try again and between that time i'll go from being 31 to 32-years-old. Fed up :(

Don't worry i'll give myself a little talking to and stop feeling so sorry for myself! 

Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

DottyP said:


> Hello ladies,
> Well i'm officially out. I woke up and the witch had got me.
> 
> Have to admit that I got really upset. Not because I thought I was pregnant, just because i'm really frustrated I guess. I'm having very long cycles at the minute and I know OH will be away in August when i'm ovulating.
> That means it'll be September before we can try again and between that time i'll go from being 31 to 32-years-old. Fed up :(
> 
> Don't worry i'll give myself a little talking to and stop feeling so sorry for myself!
> 
> Xx

Ayyy dear luv, so sorry to hear you were upset and really hope you feel a little better soon :) I know how it feels and wouldn't wish it on anyone but you will get there and be so happy! You have got a great positive outlook which really helps me and most probably many others on here so keep smiling and can't wait to hear about your BFP in the months to come x


----------



## dee11

im so sorry dotty dont feel to bad hun it ll happen soon i know it will


----------



## Wilsey

So sorry Dotty!!!! I know you have been trying a lot longer than me and it must be getting frustrating. Heck, I'm already frustrated.

Don't forget you get yourself a treat!!!!

Thinking of everyone that the :witch: has visited!

Anyone who hasn't been visited - keep us posted re testing!!


----------



## polaris

DottyP - :hugs::hugs:
That is rubbish, I really was holding out hope that you would get your BFP this month. And that sucks that your OH won't be around at the important time this month. Try not to worry about turning 32 though, it's still very young, there's no need to worry about age yet. Have you got anything nice planned for your birthday?

Also what is your AF treat?


----------



## Trying4num2

So sorry Dotty, have a big treat and a big glass of something naughty! I did, AF got me yesterday.

Keeping everything crossed dreams come true to everyone TTC x x x


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey, Polaris, Mariposa, Dee and Trying4num2 - thanks :hugs:

I tell you though if AF was a person I'd be doing time for murder the way I was feeling this morning. 
:growlmad: :haha:
Me and AF 

I've had a little word with myself to pull myself together.

And I've sorted my treat! I've booked a facial, massage and makeover at a health spa -:dance: well I was upset so I DO deserve it :) 

Thank you ladies for being there, it really helps :) xx


----------



## DottyP

BTW, Mariposa, you asked about diets...

I haven't really changed much. I don't smoke, drink alcohol or take caffine anyway.

I'm trying to make sure I eat as healthy as I can - smoothies and fruit to get my five portions a day.

I've just started taking the Pregnacare supplement once a day. Supposedly includes all the vitamins you need as well as your daily amount of folic acid. Was told to take them by the fertility nurse. Also got OH the male version.

Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

DottyP said:


> Wilsey, Polaris, Mariposa, Dee and Trying4num2 - thanks :hugs:
> 
> I tell you though if AF was a person I'd be doing time for murder the way I was feeling this morning.
> :growlmad: :haha:
> Me and AF
> 
> I've had a little word with myself to pull myself together.
> 
> And I've sorted my treat! I've booked a facial, massage and makeover at a health spa -:dance: well I was upset so I DO deserve it :)
> 
> Thank you ladies for being there, it really helps :) xx


Wow!!! You know how to treat yourself don't you girl!! good lass, don't blame yOu. You know what if next month isn't my month I'm going to get my nails done n have leopard print tips haha I know I am not conveying myself as classy but I swear I am haha xxx good luck everyone. Taking my first ever ovulation test on the 31st so will keep u posted x


----------



## Mariposa21

DottyP said:


> BTW, Mariposa, you asked about diets...
> 
> I haven't really changed much. I don't smoke, drink alcohol or take caffine anyway.
> 
> I'm trying to make sure I eat as healthy as I can - smoothies and fruit to get my five portions a day.
> 
> I've just started taking the Pregnacare supplement once a day. Supposedly includes all the vitamins you need as well as your daily amount of folic acid. Was told to take them by the fertility nurse. Also got OH the male version.
> 
> Xx


Male version?? Where may I find some of those??? X


----------



## DottyP

Mariposa said:


> Male version?? Where may I find some of those??? X

These are the ones we take - https://www.vitabiotics.com/Pregnacare/hisher_productinfo.aspx

You can get them in pretty much any supermarket or chemist. Don't know if they really do much good but taking them would no no harm.

I guess the main thing for women is folic acid.

xx


----------



## Mariposa21

DottyP said:


> Mariposa said:
> 
> 
> Male version?? Where may I find some of those??? X
> 
> These are the ones we take - https://www.vitabiotics.com/Pregnacare/hisher_productinfo.aspx
> 
> You can get them in pretty much any supermarket or chemist. Don't know if they really do much good but taking them would no no harm.
> 
> I guess the main thing for women is folic acid.
> 
> xxClick to expand...

I was thinking about taking just folic acid but after I read the pregnacare packet I was like I have to take these! I think I would buy anything if it says aids conception on the packet which is daft as I work in marketing lol


----------



## Wilsey

Hey ladies!!

How are we all doing today?

I'm the same Dotty, I don't drink, smoke or drink coffee. Sometimes I have the odd green tea (especially around ovulation time).

I'm taking this - you think that is enough supplement? https://www.elevit.com.au/about-elevit/benefits/ingredients/


----------



## Tia Maria

Hellooooo Ladies
Dotty i'm so sorry darlin that sucks *hugs* a spa day sounds very nice though :D

I tested this morning and got a bfn grrr AF isnt here yet but i can tell she's on her way *sigh*

I hope all you ladies are well :) 

MWAH

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton said:


> Can I join you girls? AF was due yesterday / today, so this us the perfect thread for me, but I thought I'd become obsessed with symptom spotting if I joined too soon.
> 
> Anyway, I have had no symptoms at all, but no AF yet, so hopefully I'm in with a chance. And like Dotty, I keep thinking AF is starting, but it's just totally clear CM!?!
> 
> I'm going to try to hold out for a few days yet though before testing. Good luck to the rest of you x

Hi Ganton - so sorry, not sure if anyone welcomed you! WELCOME!

How are you doing today? What are your symptoms? Still just clear CM?

Let us know how you are :)


----------



## t-bell

Hi girls congratulations to everyone who got BFP and big hugs to everyone who got caught by the witch, I havent been writing on this in ages, too scared after my mmc at the start of the month, but im whispering my bfp to everyone and hoping this little bean sticks,

Its my birthday in a few weeks so im sending all of you who are continuing into August good luck birthday dust as I seem to be very lucky this month (well bad start with a happy ending)

Gl to all xxxxxx


----------



## DottyP

Hi Wilsey,
Had a look at that link - that seems very similar to what I take. Basically, I think as long as you get your folic acid then everything else is a bonus :) 

Tia, it sucks that you got a bfn. But hey, if the witch has still to arrive then there's still some hope! Are you planning to test again tomorrow?

Ganton, sorry I missed your first post. Hope you don't thin kI was being rude. Welcome! And how are you?

And finally, t-bell -CONGRATS! - and I hope the little bean sticks for you xxx


----------



## Wilsey

t-bell said:


> Hi girls congratulations to everyone who got BFP and big hugs to everyone who got caught by the witch, I havent been writing on this in ages, too scared after my mmc at the start of the month, but im whispering my bfp to everyone and hoping this little bean sticks,
> 
> Its my birthday in a few weeks so im sending all of you who are continuing into August good luck birthday dust as I seem to be very lucky this month (well bad start with a happy ending)
> 
> Gl to all xxxxxx

Huge congrats!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Tia Maria

T-Bell congratulations on your BFP, thats excellent news, i hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy :)

Ganton welcome to the thread :) When is ure AF due? Im same as u i mean all i have is CM - thinking its my AF.

Dotty i dont know if i'm testing tomorrow, my AF still isnt here, like i said i feel like my AF is coming and i sometimes think its here but its just CM. Do you still think i'm in with a shot? Even though i got a bfn today?

How is everyone else??

I hope you are well :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Tia,

How many days late are you?

I'm still disappointed this wasn't my month but thankful to have a short cycle. Sounds very planned and unsexy but my DH and I have looked at his roster (he's a cop so does shift work) and worked out the days we can get busy. He has days off around ovulation time so that's handy. Fx'ed for me please!!

Hope you are doing well and passing the time ok. So hard not to test!

:) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oohhh well least you can focus on gettin down n dirty with him on his days off which as you said is very handy :) Im sorry its not been your month but fingers crossed for next month....and we'll all be here for you through it :)

I was due my AF today...so i guess im not officially late as yet.....i think she'll come but a little piece of me is think...but will she? lol 

How are you?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks hun! This is the best thread I have joined - you ladies are all so lovely! Definitely keeping me sane!

I know exactly how you feel. AF came a day later than expected so I kept saying to myself and DH 'I'm 98% sure AF is coming' but secretly I was 50/50! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you Tia!

I've started temping so hoping that gives me some insight. Trying opk's again too. Didn't get a surge last month - but will keep trying.

Seems crazy how some people can get pg so easily and others have to try so hard....


----------



## Tia Maria

Awww hunnypot i really hope August is your month, my fingers will be firmly crossed for you :)

To be honest i have been quite arrogant.....when i concieved my daughter Lilly-Mae i got pregnant in the first month of trying.....and i was stupid to think it would be the same this time.....i didnt even do any positioning or anything this time. Guess it serves me right in a way. But i hope i still have a shot :)

What actually is temping? Ive seen people talk about it but im not sure what it actually is!?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

You just don't know how it will work conceiving a second child. Could take exactly the same amount of time as the last one or take 5 times as long! Who knows why it happens when it happens!

You just take your temp in the morning and note it down (using something like www.fertilityfriend.com to make a graph) and then after it a few months it shows a pattern. There are spikes and dips in temp that show you things like when you ovulated etc. I'm still learning about it but hoping knowing what my body does and usual patters will help. Especially for not giving myself false hope.


----------



## Tia Maria

Yeah thats very true. You just can't take anything for granted can you.

Oh i see! I hope that helps you i really do. I've never thought about doing anything like that i might try it :)

xXx


----------



## Ganton

Thanks for the welcomes girls. I've been out and about this afternoon to keep my mind off cheking if AF has arrived.

Still no symptoms, but still no AF (just clear CM without a hint of spotting). My problem is that I rapidly switched from a 29 to a 22 day cycle a few months back, so AF could just be late due to a move back to a longer cycle. I don't temp, chart...etc, so don't know if and when I ovulated. I am therefore trying to wait until at least Friday to test.

If I'm really looking out for symptoms, the following are a bit unusual:
- I don't have any pain or twinges, and no change in BBs, except unusually pert nipples. If I weren't wearing a padded bra to enhance my assets, people would definately accuse me of smuggling peanuts :haha:
- I have had a very persistant ulcer at the back of my mouth for a week. I get ulcers quite a bit when I'm run down, but don't have a cold or feel stressed, and this one just won't go :shrug:

Sorry to those who have had a more than unwelcome visit from :witch:. I think treating yourselves is an excellent idea, and best of luck for the next cycle.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay Ganton
Well as long as the AF stays away thats a positive thing, i hope it continues to stay absent for you :) Are you trying for your first?

Lol you really made me laugh with the peanuts comment, i hope that along with the ulcer (u never kno) are positive signs for you :)

Keep us updated!!

Well its now 09:43 and my AF still isnt here.....keep your fingers crossed for me girls!!!!!

I hope you are all well :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia and Ganton - I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! :dust:

I'm feeling super impatient. Wish you didn't have to wait for ovulation and then wait to see if AF will show her face!


----------



## Ganton

Thanks Tia and Wilsey, I will keep you updated on progress tomorrow.

Tia, I'm trying for my first, so have all sorts of different feelings at the moment - scared, excited, nervous.


----------



## DottyP

Hi all,
Wilsey - loving your super organisation with your OH's rosters :thumbup:

And Tia and Ganton - I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Tia, I still think it's worth you testing tomorrow as you'll be officially late by then. Who knows, your bfn could have just meant you tested too early.

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hopefully this link works - https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/654671-great-thread-lovely-first-trimester-ladies-x.html#post11360008 - just thought it was kind of nice to read how others got their BFPs.

Sounds like most of them just chilled out and didn't worry about it. Easier said than done, but I think they must have made it to a point where they had 'given up' trying to time everything and BAM! :happydance:

I'm going to try and relax about everything. I feel like getting a :bfp: is the only thing I think about!


----------



## t-bell

OMG Gl to Tia and Ganton, im really excited to see what happens, I agree with everyone that this is a lovely thread and even though I got a BFP can I stay and hear how you girls got on, Im still hoping this little bean sticks so dont want to move to any birth boards just yet?

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay everyone
Thanks for the good luck wishes :) My AF still isnt here...im going out soon and i'm going to get some cheapy HPT's so i'll update later :)

T-Bell of course you can stay. How are you feeeling today little miss pregnant lady? hehe I hope you are well hun :)

Thanks for the link wilsey i'll have a good gander at that later :D

Ganton i totally understand the nerves, totally normal, i wish you the best of luck darlin :D

I hope all you ladies are well i'll speak to you later :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Any updates ladies? I'm in the boring part of the month so I need some excitement from you!!! 

:dust:


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol wilsey

Well to update you on lil ol' me....im 15dpo today and i tested this afternoon and still got a bfn....although i should expect as much testing in the afternoon = so if its still not here by morning i'm going to test then.

How is everyone this evening? Ganton any news????


I hope youre all well

MWAH

xXx


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol wilsey

Well to update you on lil ol' me....im 15dpo today and i tested this afternoon and still got a bfn....although i should expect as much testing in the afternoon = so if its still not here by morning i'm going to test then.

How is everyone this evening? Ganton any news????


I hope youre all well

MWAH

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Hello all!
Tia, I've everything crossed for you :)

And Wilsey, thanks for the link.

I'm not liking the witch at all this month. For the first time since I was a teenager I have period pain. Boo.

:Hugs: to everyone x


----------



## Tia Maria

Awww dotty that sucks....not to rub it in but im ok in that sense i never have any pain or anything.....i really hope it calms down for u hun *hugs*

Hows ure day been?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hi all,

I'm feeling pretty good today actually. Might have something to do with wearing my new brown boots to work! :)

I've also decided I need a hobby other than the gym. So I'm getting into cupcake decorating. Went and got myself some supplies yesterday. I need something to take my mind of my baby thoughts!

OMG! Sorry to hear you are having witchy pains. Hope they ease up. :hugs:

Tia - can't wait to hear about how your test goes in the morning! :thumbup:


----------



## Wilsey

Oh and Dotty - are you going to put a ticker up? Or is it just that it's not loading on my comp. I want to see where you are at!


----------



## Tia Maria

Ooooooo will you upload some pictures of the decorated cupcakes??? i'm a total chunk-monster lol 

Thanks wilsey....my fingers are crossed too.....ive had the runs really badly today (tmi sorry), dont know if thats connected or anything though :S

xXx


----------



## Ganton

Hi girls. Had a late night at work but couldn't wait to get back to check up on the B&B action. I actually tried to post a message at lunchtime, but accidentally clicked on something and lost everything I'd written :dohh:

Tia, sorry about your BFN today, hopefully it'll be better news in the morning. 

So, another day has gone and still no AF. I was seriously considering buying some tests this evening so that I could test tomorrow, but managed to stop myself. Don't think I can hold out until Friday though.

It's really nice of you all to keep us company for the rest of our wait, whether you've got a BFP or a visit from :witch: Dotty, sorry to hear she's causing you some pain, but hopefully it won't last long. And Wilsey, cake decorating sounds very fun, and I think eating the cakes compliments a trip to the gym perfectly :winkwink:


----------



## Wilsey

Tia Maria said:


> Ooooooo will you upload some pictures of the decorated cupcakes??? i'm a total chunk-monster lol
> 
> Thanks wilsey....my fingers are crossed too.....ive had the runs really badly today (tmi sorry), dont know if thats connected or anything though :S
> 
> xXx

Absolutely! I'm just getting started so not sure how good they will look, but will post some as soon as I've had a baking day :)

Hmmm...I have no idea! :shrug: You are keeping a journal though? I note down everything so that when I symptom spot next month I can look back and then say 'ohhh actually, that happened last month' or 'hmm this didn't happen last month...' Of course, not all months are the same but worth keeping track.

How many days late are you now? 1 or 2?


----------



## Wilsey

Ahahaha yes! I go to the gym so I can eat cake! Although, I will most likely bake them to take places (work, friends etc). I will try not to eat them all myself... :)

How many days late will you be on Friday Ganton?


----------



## Tia Maria

Well wilsey...this is one friend who will alwaaaayys welcome cake haha or looking by the size of me....any food for that matter teehee

Im two days late...i was due on yesterday. I should be sensible like you and write down things like that, much better way of figuring it out.

Ganton how many dpo are you? i hate it when you write loads then loose it all, it such a pain lol

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeep Tia! I don't want to say anything in case I jinx it!

Hey - are any of you ladies taking anything other than Folic? Or a product that contains it? I sometimes surf around these threads and find that some people drink green tea once a day leading up to ovulation and some people take EPO (evening primrose oil). Anyone doing anything like that?


----------



## Tia Maria

No i dont at the moment - i dont take anything (badddddd me)
Im going to buy some folic acid though. I hate green tea - my OH drinks it to 'purify his insides' lol

I'm not sure what is good to take or not...when i was pregnant last time i took pregnacare - it had everything your body needs so to be honest i might just buy some of that and start taking it.

Are you taking anything?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I take something called Elevit. Not sure if you have that over there but think it's exactly the same as Pregnacare. Lots of folic but then all the other stuff you might need topped up too. Started taking it in March when I went off BC.

I like green tea but I just worry about the stuff I read on the net. Not sure how much of it I can trust. EPO is supposed to help produce more fertile CM but can also mess with your o day and make it earlier. So I'm worried if I start taking stuff to help me, it will just mess with my cycle and I will miss my o day. It's all so complicated. I'm not short on CM though...so probably shouldn't worry!


----------



## t-bell

Tia Maria said:


> Heaaay everyone
> Thanks for the good luck wishes :) My AF still isnt here...im going out soon and i'm going to get some cheapy HPT's so i'll update later :)
> 
> T-Bell of course you can stay. How are you feeeling today little miss pregnant lady? hehe I hope you are well hun :)
> 
> Thanks for the link wilsey i'll have a good gander at that later :D
> 
> Ganton i totally understand the nerves, totally normal, i wish you the best of luck darlin :D
> 
> I hope all you ladies are well i'll speak to you later :)
> 
> xXx


Aww thanks Tia I'm feeling ok today, when I was pregnant the last time I got gastrocious(spelt wrong prob) it meant my osephahus closed over and I couldn't always eat, not alwAys a bad thing as I'm a big girl but I feel the symptoms coming on again, but this time I can deal with it, it also meant I didn't gain any weight my last pregnancy I was exactly the same weight at my booking in scan as I was the day I delivered lol 

Girls you should all be takin folic acid from before u get pregnant as it isn't much use after u are pregnant, so I was told by my midwife I'm always on stronger folic be use my sister had spina bifida so I'm a high risk for it and have to take it all the tIme incase I get pregnant when I don't mean to lol, it also does you no harm at all

Xx:kiss:


----------



## Tia Maria

Well, if it starts messing up your cycle if you get down n dirty regularly you should still be perfectly fine when you do happen to ovulate.

Is this your first your trying for by the way?

xXx


----------



## Ganton

I've been taking folic acid for about 5 months now, but not been taking anything else. 

I think I'm 16 dpo, and AF will be 6 days late by Friday. I really hope that if AF hasn't arrived by then, they'll be a good chance of getting a BFP.


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw T-Bell im sorry to hear about your sisters spinabifida. As for the oesophagus problem...that really sucks on one hand....but kinda a plus on the other seeing as you gained no weight...my god i gained 3 stone! lol I hope its not as bad this time though so its easier for you to deal with.

How are you feeling this evening?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

This is what is in Elevit - https://www.elevit.com.au/about-elevit/benefits/ingredients/

So been taking that for about 5-6 months.

Yeah, that's true. I might give it one more cycle before attemping to add anything new to the mix.

Yup, trying for our first. We are so excited and really want a BFP! :)


----------



## Tia Maria

My fingers are crossed for you Ganton that AF stays away for you :)

How are you?

I hope you are well :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

You have so much self control Ganton - I would have tested by now!!!


Does anyone get their period for a few days and find that it just stops and then re-starts again?


----------



## Tia Maria

Nope wilsey thats never happened to me before....is that happening to you?


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, I think so. Woke up this morning and only the smallest amount occurred overnight (went to bed at 9pm and got up at 5am). It's 9am here and now I'm just spotting. Not enough for a tampon. Waiting to see if it starts back up again.

I think I've had the 'fake out' before, where I think AF is easing up but then it comes back with vengence. So we'll see if this is the same!

It definitely wasn't IB because although it wasn't crazy heavy, it wasn't just spotting either.


----------



## Tia Maria

Oooo thats a bit odd. I hope you dont get it crazy heavy its horrible when its like that. So this has happened before then? That must be very awkward for you hun that sucks.
Blimey your 11 hours ahead of me! Its 10pm here!


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, it's a bit unusual but since I'm used to it, I don't believe it when it lightens up and keep myself prepared hahaha. It just normally doesn't stop for this long. It will start before lunch time I bet.

Are you in the UK?


----------



## Tia Maria

Ohh i see.

Yeah i am :)

My OH has always wanted to go to NZ. He is huge on rugby league and is a fan of a lot of NZ players.


----------



## Wilsey

My sister lives in London, so I'm used to the time difference.

Ahhh if he was a fan of Union I'm sure he would have been keen for the World Cup. It's lovely here. I love it the UK, we have some family in Scotland.

So many kiwis in the UK now - we are taking over!


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol, He's a sucker for the accent too.
From the pictures and documentaries and what not ive seen...it looks like a stunning place. We said when we get married it would be a possibility for a honeymoon destination.

Oh london...i'm originally from Berkshire just outside of london, but my family moved upnorth when i was little.....i now live Near manchester....my OH is a Yorkshire lad lol
The weather isnt usually nice here...except at the moment its lovely. And we get a lot of snow which i loooooove.


----------



## Wilsey

Glad he likes the accent - most people take the mickey!

It is really lovely. You can drive for 10 minutes from a city and suddenly you have paddocks, trees and bush all around you. Awww that's a cute idea for your honeymoon! Although, if I was you and you are sick of the weather...go tropical!

One of my good friends is from Brum. Came over here and married a Kiwi! He wants to live there but she wants to live here haha.

We actually had some snow - and no just on the mountain tops like normal. Was a novelty for Wellington!! :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Ohhh, without sounding dumb i did'nt know you got snow in NZ. Shows how educated i am lol

Well, where my mum lives theres a place called healy dell which is one of my fave places in the world (and also where my OH proposed) there's woodland and waterfalls and every step you take you can smell a different flower its just beautiful. 
I hate cities though....i'm a country girl :)

That's a bit of a predicament they have lol...glad i'm not in that argument lol


----------



## Wilsey

Haha don't worry. Most people don't know much about NZ!!

Awww that sounds like a gorgeous place to propose!! Shouldn't he be DF then?

Me too, all I want in life is a goregous character home on a big piece of land. Eventually!

Ahahaha don't think it's too much on an issue...he has all his family here so he knows it's better to stay here! They just put an offer on their first home (they are in their 40s but only just feel like they are growing up haha)!


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh yeah...i guess he should be DF lol
Oh i'd love that toooo. I want my daughter (and any other children i have) to grow up in a country environment. God i hope im pregnant.

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia Maria said:


> Oh yeah...i guess he should be DF lol
> Oh i'd love that toooo. I want my daughter (and any other children i have) to grow up in a country environment. God i hope im pregnant.
> 
> xXx

I'm sending you good preggy vibes!! :dust:

Keep us posted! Can't wait until you :test:!!


----------



## Tia Maria

Thank youuuu!!!

I just had a twinge in my belly....i hope its a sign!! lol

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeeeeeeeeep FXed!!!!!!!! :D


----------



## t-bell

Wisely my aunt lived in nz for bout 40 odd years it so her next door neighbour was the coach of the all Blacks in the 80's she said there was a sign near her home saying next stop south pole, I thought that was quite funny but then I'm easily amused lol,

Xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay T-Bell, how are you feeling this evening?

I hope you are well

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Ahahaha that's so cute!! :)

Feeling worried? You all right?

Ahhhh AF hasn't started back up yet. So weird! 2 day AF is very unusual for me!!


----------



## t-bell

Testing my ticker


----------



## Wilsey

Ok, is it weird that AF has turned into extremely light spotting? I only see a bit of pink (faint hint of brown) when I wipe. Technically I'm CD3 but I'm 15dpo (from last cycle). I definitely think it's too late for IB or anything. Just really strange for me.

Heard of anything similar?


----------



## Tia Maria

Sorry hun ive never heard of anything like that before...i hope it gets resolved soon :)

Well i took another test this morning (16dpo) and i got another bfn and still no AF. it's put me in a really bad mood i just want a positive or my period...i feel like im stuck in limbo grrrr

xXx


----------



## Zaney

Hi all, 

I am new to all this on this site i have been reading peoples stories for so long so thought id sign up and its nice in some ways that i read everything i feel or think....i really wish u all the luck.....

Wish there was answers that could tell u all ya wanted to know....been ttc for near on a year now....hoping this month is my month x


----------



## t-bell

Wilsey I think u will be nervous till I have a new baby in my arms lol because of my mc it makes me nervous, I'm running to the toilet every 5 mins to check and see if I'm bleeding, and I don't think I'll stop till T least 25 weeks 

How is everyone else feelingtoday, enough about me lol xx


----------



## Zaney

t-bell said:


> Wilsey I think u will be nervous till I have a new baby in my arms lol because of my mc it makes me nervous, I'm running to the toilet every 5 mins to check and see if I'm bleeding, and I don't think I'll stop till T least 25 weeks
> 
> How is everyone else feelingtoday, enough about me lol xx

Hi i see ur pregnant congrats....would love to be buddys if ya interested, im TTC#4 wish some1 knew what my symptoms were lol x


----------



## t-bell

Zaney said:


> t-bell said:
> 
> 
> Wilsey I think u will be nervous till I have a new baby in my arms lol because of my mc it makes me nervous, I'm running to the toilet every 5 mins to check and see if I'm bleeding, and I don't think I'll stop till T least 25 weeks
> 
> How is everyone else feelingtoday, enough about me lol xx
> 
> Hi i see ur pregnant congrats....would love to be buddys if ya interested, im TTC#4 wish some1 knew what my symptoms were lol xClick to expand...

Of course I'm just hoping this baby sticks, zaney I had every symptoms at one stage or another then after a week and a half of symptoms they just stopped and my heart sank then another would aapear then go away again, and on sat I seemed to have a bit of spotting on sat before my hpt and o said to df my af is either here or I'm pregnant, he says there is always next month lol
My son had me up at 7 on sun morning so I did a test and it was really faint and I woke df up and he said I was just seeing what I wanted to see lol
I think ive done at least 2 hpt a day to make sure I'm still preg, I'm not showing as not pregnant on the poundworld ones but BFP on clearblue and frer 
How long have u been ttc #4 for? I seem to have rambled on a bit lol sorry xx


----------



## Zaney

t-bell said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t-bell said:
> 
> 
> Wilsey I think u will be nervous till I have a new baby in my arms lol because of my mc it makes me nervous, I'm running to the toilet every 5 mins to check and see if I'm bleeding, and I don't think I'll stop till T least 25 weeks
> 
> How is everyone else feelingtoday, enough about me lol xx
> 
> Hi i see ur pregnant congrats....would love to be buddys if ya interested, im TTC#4 wish some1 knew what my symptoms were lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm just hoping this baby sticks, zaney I had every symptoms at one stage or another then after a week and a half of symptoms they just stopped and my heart sank then another would aapear then go away again, and on sat I seemed to have a bit of spotting on sat before my hpt and o said to df my af is either here or I'm pregnant, he says there is always next month lol
> My son had me up at 7 on sun morning so I did a test and it was really faint and I woke df up and he said I was just seeing what I wanted to see lol
> I think ive done at least 2 hpt a day to make sure I'm still preg, I'm not showing as not pregnant on the poundworld ones but BFP on clearblue and frer
> How long have u been ttc #4 for? I seem to have rambled on a bit lol sorry xxClick to expand...

You havent rambled on at all....i love to hear whats going on....and i think i would be the same lol.....i was same all last week started day or 2 after i ovulated and i had cold/flu of some sort shivering alot with high temp and was really bad i was in tears but hubby made me laugh a few times...the next morning i went to the toilet and had 2 jump up turn around and i was sick i wasnt expecting it and it was just acid but put it down 2 not eating much day b4 also was sick twice that day at night after trying to eat soup... sorry for the tmi...then for 4 days after that i had diarrhea and couldnt keep any food or drink in.....that all stopped sunday.....yesterday i had af pains...and today sour taste in mouth that wont go away...i just feel ikky....so thats bascially my month lol.....
Last month my period was a week late....and then lasted 2 days....if it wasnt late i would be due af now but if i count from then i am not due till 2nd aug.

I have been TTC for a year x


----------



## DottyP

Hello ladies!

Sorry I've been away for a day - work is keeping me manic! I'll be really busy all week but will try to log on every night to catch up - and I'll be around more after that!

Tia, any more news? And Wilsey, hope AF has sorted herself out for you! Oddly the same thing happened to me. The day after AF I stopped bleeding competely and then she started back up again (and quite heavy) the next day. 

And to everyone else, I hope you're all okay.

I going to book an appointment with the docs next week to see if there's anything they can do about my long cycles. They used to be around 32 to 35 days but the last three have been about 40 days. I'm blaming BC because before I was a regular 28 day girl!

Was reluctant to go before because I'm just worried if I start messing about with mother nature she'll bite me on the ass and make it worse. But I've had enough of waiting weeks to ovulate!

:hug: to all xx


----------



## Wilsey

Must have just been a weird AF! It's all but slowed to a stop. Keeping an eye on it but must just be a short one this month.

Tia/Ganton - update us :)

That's a good idea Dotty - let us know what the doc says!!

I'm already annoyed with the wait to ovulate and I only have a 26 day cycle so I can imagine a 35-40 day cycle is a right pain!! :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Oh and WELCOME ZANEY!! :D


----------



## Ganton

Welcome Zaney, I hope you enjoy your stay with us.

So, it's been a long and busy day at work for me, which has kept my mind off the wait and stopped me getting to the supermarket to buy tests. Still no AF though, so that's good news.

Has anyone heard from Tia? I want an update :shrug:


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton said:


> Welcome Zaney, I hope you enjoy your stay with us.
> 
> So, it's been a long and busy day at work for me, which has kept my mind off the wait and stopped me getting to the supermarket to buy tests. Still no AF though, so that's good news.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Tia? I want an update :shrug:

I'm terrible at keeping up with everyone's cycles sorry - how many dpo are you and are you late for AF now?

I know! Tia - where you at girl?!? :D


----------



## Ganton

No worries Wilsey. I'm now 17 dpo and AF is 3 days late. Going to buy tests tomorrow night, so might bring testing forward to Thursday morning if still no AF.


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton said:



> No worries Wilsey. I'm now 17 dpo and AF is 3 days late. Going to buy tests tomorrow night, so might bring testing forward to Thursday morning if still no AF.

Ohhhh very exciting! We must know ASAP after you take a test :)

:dust: for you!! Wishing you all the luck in the world!!


----------



## Ganton

Ahh, thanks Wilsey. I'll be sure to update you straight away.

Sorry that you're having a confusing AF this month, but I hope things work out this cycle.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks!! :hugs:

I'm hoping that nothing else is messed up this cycle! My DH said he had a feel about August, so lets hope he is right! My bday is in November and for some reason I really want to be pg before then. Still got 3-4 months to go!


----------



## Tia Maria

Helloooooooo lovely ladies :D

Dotty - heaayy nice to hear from you, sorry about work being so manic that sucks, i hope it calms down for you....and let us know what happens at the doctors i really hope they can sort your cycles out.

Zaney - welcome to the thread :D how many dpo are you?? I hope this is your month :)

Awwwww Ganton and Wilsey askin after little old me hehe Welll, i'm afraid i have sod all news :( im now 16dpo = no AF and no BFP grr Still in limbo *sigh* but i'll be testing again in the morning. Ooooo Ganton 2 days until you test i'm so excited for you!!!

I hope youre all ok this evening :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia Maria said:


> Helloooooooo lovely ladies :D
> 
> Dotty - heaayy nice to hear from you, sorry about work being so manic that sucks, i hope it calms down for you....and let us know what happens at the doctors i really hope they can sort your cycles out.
> 
> Zaney - welcome to the thread :D how many dpo are you?? I hope this is your month :)
> 
> Awwwww Ganton and Wilsey askin after little old me hehe Welll, i'm afraid i have sod all news :( im now 16dpo = no AF and no BFP grr Still in limbo *sigh* but i'll be testing again in the morning. Ooooo Ganton 2 days until you test i'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> Sorry i dont have any exciting news ladies....but my moping around this morning after my bfn didnt half annoy my DF lol It was quite amusing so it snapped me out of it.
> 
> I hope youre all ok this evening :)
> 
> xXx

Some people do get their BFP's quite late. I hope your test in the morning is good news!! :hugs:

I have my FXed for you and for Ganton! xx

Waaaaa wish I didn't have to wait another 10 days to o. C'mon time...work with me on this!


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol it'll be here before you know it wilsey :) 
And thanks, i hope i'm still in with a shot....im not very hopeful though.

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I just don't understand what our bodies are doing and why AF has to be late if it's not because we are pg. It's very confusing and cruel. :nope:

:dust: :dust: I can't give you enough!

Awww the lady I'm covering at my work who is on materinity leave just came in with her 3 year old and baby. I'm half 'bring them over here' and half 'keep them away from me' haha. Wanting and jealousy all in the same mix! :haha:


----------



## Wilsey

Dotty - have you started temping?!


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhh I have another question!

What is everyone's method? Every second day and then once a day leading up to O? Twice a day leading up to O? Just two or three times a week and see what happens? etc


----------



## Zaney

Wilsey said:


> Thanks!! :hugs:
> 
> I'm hoping that nothing else is messed up this cycle! My DH said he had a feel about August, so lets hope he is right! My bday is in November and for some reason I really want to be pg before then. Still got 3-4 months to go!

my fingers are crossed for you.....and my bday is in november also and would be a great bday if i was pregnant for my bday too :) hope find out b4 tho ;) x


----------



## Zaney

Tia Maria said:


> Helloooooooo lovely ladies :D
> 
> Dotty - heaayy nice to hear from you, sorry about work being so manic that sucks, i hope it calms down for you....and let us know what happens at the doctors i really hope they can sort your cycles out.
> 
> Zaney - welcome to the thread :D how many dpo are you?? I hope this is your month :)
> 
> Awwwww Ganton and Wilsey askin after little old me hehe Welll, i'm afraid i have sod all news :( im now 16dpo = no AF and no BFP grr Still in limbo *sigh* but i'll be testing again in the morning. Ooooo Ganton 2 days until you test i'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> I hope youre all ok this evening :)
> 
> xXx

Hi Tia Maria, thank you how are you doing?
im around 8dpo i normally know when i ovulate but my period last month was week late but then bled for 2 and half days....negative test back then anda week ago still nothing on test.....so id be due on now if i wasnt late last month but cos of the bleed/period im not due on till the 2nd.....

i am quite lucky to a point and seem to know when i ovulate but so far its let me down so now im not so sure....i dont do my temps or have a chart...but if nothing this month i will do cos i been TTC for a year now xx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia/Ganton any updates?!


----------



## Ganton

Nothing major to report, except that I am now in possession of tests


----------



## Zaney

haha....how many dpo r u? and fingers crossed for when u test :) x


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaayy Ladiess

Ooooo Ganton youre gonna test sooooooooon lol I'm so excited for you!

Zaney thats a really long time to be TTC for i really hope this is it for you :)

To update = im now 17dpo.....still no AF.....still getting a bfn. Although ive been using some really cheapy tests so my OH told me to buy some proper ones so i now have 2 clearblue tests, one of which i'll be using in the morning. Do you think i could not have gotten a bfn, because the tests i was using were cheap??

Ive been getting twinges in my lower abdomen this afternoon too....hmm


Not that this is related, but, remember i told u my little lady wasnt well? Well i took her to the doctors and let me tell you....annoyed the hell out of me. My daughter is coughing and is raspy and you can clearly hear the hoarsness in her throat and that its painful....all the doctor said was "its viral, give it a week". What a cop off, she didn't give anything for the cough or the pain or anything ggrrrr


Anywaayyyy i hope you ladies are well...how are you all???


----------



## Zaney

Hi Tia Maria i hope this is my month too.....just been on a different post posting about how im feeling right now....im ill again....sneazing and runny nose fel like im gonna be sick constipated....i dont normally go more than once a day but feels like i wanna go but nothing is coming out haha sorry tmi ;) and i tested with a cheap 1 with my last pregnancy and got nothing was gonna wait for af i wasnt TTC then...and my friend told me 2 buy a good 1 and i did it at her house she went just pee on it and leave it and that she would get it and read result so i did went down stairs had my tea she came down and went omg look u got 2 lines ha ha....i was like what? really and there was and i had a successful pregnancy :) so can happen...dont wanna get ya hopes up and all that but all are hopes r high right now im sure.....but last month i was week late then af came and lasted 2 days but test since said no....but im now not due on for a week if i count from the bleed/period xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Ooohhh that cant be nice for you Zaney :S i hope you feel better and more regular lol

Oohh i hope its just the tests, i mean...im NEVER late, seriously i can plan anything around my cycle im always 28 days on the dot! Which is why this is unusal. Ah well....we'll really see in the morning i guess. But thanks that's made me feel a bit better about it :)


----------



## Wilsey

Tia - I certainly think 17dpo is late enough to give you a result (negative or positive) so I would defintely try the more expensive tests. I can't wait to hear how it went!! If you end up like two weeks late for AF and the tests still show nothing, you could always make a doc appointment.

Sorry to hear the doc wasn't very helpful with your daughter. Kiddies cough syrup? Poor wee thing!

Ganton - you are in possession of tests, when do you plan to use em?

Zaney - sending all the :dust: I can your way!

As for me - ...just waiting to ovulate.


----------



## Zaney

awwww im glad and hope it works out for u and u get the positive u been waiting for......i know it happened last month and nothing (well i say nothing lol) but it did with my 3rd and she is 3 in august.....fingers are crossed its our month! :) hope to see a post in morning with a result lol.....and just remember its not over till af arrives :) xx


----------



## Wilsey

I have my fingers and toes crossed (but not my legs...need to keep them open) for you lovely!!!

Update us ASAP :D xx


----------



## Zaney

Thank you Wilsey and hope u ovulate soon and let the fun start :) x


----------



## Tia Maria

Thanks girls i really appreciate it :)

Wilsey only 9 days to go :)

I have her on baby nurofen at the moment, but i might see what else she can have. Because she's only 18months there's a lot she cant have yet that's what sucks.


----------



## Wilsey

Awwww poor wee girl!! :hugs:

Ahhhh 9 days feels like forever! :( Sob.


----------



## Tia Maria

Hows the cup cake decorating going?
To pass the time why dont you go on some games online or something like that. If you want something FABULOUS to read, i highly highly reccommend:

www.postsecrets.com
www.1000awesomethings.com

Its sad, but i live for these sites lol

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Tia Maria said:


> Hows the cup cake decorating going?
> To pass the time why dont you go on some games online or something like that. If you want something FABULOUS to read, i highly highly reccommend:
> 
> www.postsecrets.com
> www.1000awesomethings.com
> 
> Its sad, but i live for these sites lol
> 
> xXx

Tia I have been getting positives from cb and free from sun and I'm still not getting a clear BFP on the cheap ones so def cb, if it's this much past ur af then u can test any time of the day flu is mostly for early tests, 
Hope this helps
Gl fingers crossed for u and ganton(is that the right spelling lol) my heads away with it already) lol

Xx:hugs:


----------



## Tia Maria

Oohhh thanks for that T-Bell, thats made me feel positive about it. :) I'mm going to try to hold out until the morning but if i dont i'll let you know :)

How are you feeling this evening? I hope you're well 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia you have crazy self control!!


----------



## t-bell

Tia Maria said:


> Oohhh thanks for that T-Bell, thats made me feel positive about it. :) I'mm going to try to hold out until the morning but if i dont i'll let you know :)
> 
> How are you feeling this evening? I hope you're well
> 
> xXx

Tired just finished the ironing and now only need df to carry it up the stairs( loving this no lifting business, I'm really gonna rip the arse right out of it lol)

I have my doctors appointment in the morning at 9.40 so I hope that goes ok, we told our parents and a few close friends we were pregnant last time when it ended in mc so I have been keeping it a secret from everyone it's so hard lol

My dad nearly booked a doc appointment for tomorrow but luckily he is going to a wedding so can't go

It's very funny coz my mum doesn't feel well at the mo and she foes u wouldn't know what this feels like it's like morning sickness I have lol
I wasn't sick with my last pregnancy lol
Mydas also has a pregnancy symptom and my df has morning sickness aswell

I hate( have a phobia) of sick so I will hold it down at all costs but just feeling a wee bit nausea when I'm hungry so I'm glad everyone else has symptoms lol

Gl in the morning xx:kiss:


----------



## Wilsey

Waaaaa I keep flipping between being nice and casual about getting a BFP 'it'll happen' kind of mentality to being really gutted it hasn't happened, impatient and jealous of BFPers. :(


----------



## t-bell

this post is very quiet today, Tia any news yet??????:hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

I agree t-bell! Updates ladies?

:D


----------



## Tia Maria

Heelllooooo Ladies :)

Are you well this evening?

I have ZERO news. Tested again this morning at 18dpo and negative and still no AF. I dont understand it i'm never EVER late! I know i'm not pregnant cos its too late now but i dont know whats wsith my AF not coming. 

Sorry not to have any news for you girls.

T-Bell good luck at the doctors and well done for keeping it a secret from people....i had no control what so ever lol

Wilsey how ya diddin this evening? You'll get pregnant wilsey dont you worry...gods probably making sure he gets it juuuuuust right :) 

I hope youre ok. I'm not testing again, i have the doctors on monday so i'll see what they say if my AF hasnt arrived by then. 

MWAH

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Hello everyone!

I'm back - well for a little while...

It's all crazy here. OH found out the other day that his sister has terminal cancer :( so it's all very sad at the minute. Just wanted to explain my absence.

I've not got round to booking an appointment at the docs yet. My AF has suddenly stopped - techincally I should be bleeding for another couple of days. I'm just putting it down to stress. 


Anyway, ladies give me some good news? Tia, any signs of a BFP yet? And how's everyone else doing? 

I'm thinking of you all even though I can't log on very much at the moment.
xx


----------



## DottyP

Tia, I've just seen your update.

Sorry that AF is messing you about. Let us know what the doctor says.

Fingers crossed your either get a BFP or AF before Monday though xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia - well if you go to the Docs they can do a blood test and definitely tell you if you are or aren't pg! Let us know how the appointment goes!

That's what one of my friends keeps telling me. I'm not particularly religious and neither is she, but she said God is trying to pick the perfect baby for me.

Dotty - I am so, so sorry to hear about OH's sister :( that is such terrible news. Don't worry about us on here!!

I also wouldn't worry about AF not arriving and making a docs appointment. Maybe just put the baby thoughts on the back burner. Perhaps just wait and see what happens this cycle and then make the appointment. 

Is OH still leaving this month then or will he stay around for his sister?

Thinking of you hun x


----------



## Tia Maria

Awwww thanks Dotty.
I'm really sorry to hear about your OH's sister that's horrible news, poor man. Life can be cruel and short sometimes. My prayers are with the family *hugs*


I'll let you know what the doc says if there's no sign before then. Ive been a nightmare to live with lately i just wish one of the would show up.

I hope you are well

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Thanks, Wilsey and Tia.

OH still has to go away on business - which means he'll still not be around when I eventually ovulate. We're still going to keep trying as normal - as it'd be great to get some good news for a change! 

And Tia, Wilsey's right. A blood test is a good idea x


----------



## Wilsey

Wilsey said:


> Ohhh I have another question!
> 
> What is everyone's method? Every second day and then once a day leading up to O? Twice a day leading up to O? Just two or three times a week and see what happens? etc

I'm bumping this...

What's everyone doing?! :winkwink:


----------



## Ganton

Dotty, I'm really sorry about your news. Im sure you'll want to be strong for your OH at the moment, but I also know how stressful your position can be, so I wouldn't be surprised if your natural rhythm is a bit messed up at the moment. Sending hugs :hugs: 

Very sorry for the lack of updates girls, I went straight out from work, and have only just got home. Still no AF, buy got a BFN this morning :nope:


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton said:


> Dotty, I'm really sorry about your news. Im sure you'll want to be strong for your OH at the moment, but I also know how stressful your position can be, so I wouldn't be surprised if your natural rhythm is a bit messed up at the moment. Sending hugs :hugs:
> 
> Very sorry for the lack of updates girls, I went straight out from work, and have only just got home. Still no AF, buy got a BFN this morning :nope:

Hey Ganton, good to hear from you!

How many days late are you? :hugs:


----------



## Ganton

5 days late now Wilsey, based on my average cycle length over last 5 or so, but it could just be that my body's decided to flip back to 29 day cycles, in which case I'm not due until Saturday. Hmmm :shrug:


----------



## Wilsey

Curious! You might have to do the same as Tia and make a doctors appointment for a blood test if nothing happens soon! I really hope it's not a screwy cycle, I would much prefer the other reason for a missing af. As I'm sure you would! ;)


----------



## t-bell

Dotty really sorry to hear about oh sister, my thoughts and prayers are with your family, its just so heartbreaking when something like this happens,
Im sure its also hard to be strong emotionally when your hormones are already all over the place, maybe some good news is what your family need to keep everyone strong!:hugs::hugs:

Tia + Ganton i hope it all works out the way you hope fx'd:hugs:

I was at a wedding tonight, plent of dancing and orange juice, i offered as designated driver so couldn't even be forced to take a drink lol :happydance:

My doctors appt went well, just did a urine preg test, get results on Mon, but letter sent of to hospital any way she is hoping i get an early scan but said dont get your hopes up!

Im still doing a test every morning and keep running to the toilet to check and make sure not bleeding, im so paranoid im gonna mc again Ahhh dont wanna get to excited just yet,:growlmad:

Wilsey you are def getting a perfect one picked!!!:hugs:


----------



## Ganton

I might wait until early next week to test again, in case I just ovulated late. Then I'm off on holiday, so if there's still no AF when I return I'll make an appointment to see doctor. I'd be nearly 3 weeks late by then, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaayyy

Well to update - the witch got me this morning...and i have to say it was sych a relief, i mean i'm obviously upset im not pregnant but im so glad it's moving on i'm not just stuck. You know? It was a long shot this month anyway, we didnt get down n dirty when i ovulated and what not so it would have been a miracle really lol 13 days til i ovulate now and it will be done properly lol


How is everyone??? Ganton my fingers are crossed for you :) Wilsey, T-Bell, Dotty - how are you all? I hope you're all well :)

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Hello lovely ladies...

And thanks for all your thoughts x 

Tia, sorry you didn't get your BFP this cycle... but as you said at least now that AF's here you're no longer in limbo and can focus on getting ready for the next big 'o' day :) 

How is everyone else? Wilsey, Ganton, T-bell...

xx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia Maria said:


> Heaaayyy
> 
> Well to update - the witch got me this morning...and i have to say it was sych a relief, i mean i'm obviously upset im not pregnant but im so glad it's moving on i'm not just stuck. You know? It was a long shot this month anyway, we didnt get down n dirty when i ovulated and what not so it would have been a miracle really lol 13 days til i ovulate now and it will be done properly lol
> 
> 
> How is everyone??? Ganton my fingers are crossed for you :) Wilsey, T-Bell, Dotty - how are you all? I hope you're all well :)
> 
> xXx

Ohhhhh hun I am sorry AF wasn't late for because you were pg!! :hugs:

Definitely understand what you mean about not being in limbo though. Frustrating when you are late but the test say BFN. 

This time around for us - got to do the dirty at the right time!! My DH thinks this is our lucky month haha :)

I'm good. Waiting to ovulate is just as bad at the 2ww but other than that I'm feeling pretty good!

Ganton, we are still hoping you are the BFP in this group! Keep us posted!

xx


----------



## Wilsey

Oh and AF is still hanging around even though it is normally 5 days. So including lead in spotting this is about 9 days for me. What the?!?! Just doesn't seem to want to end.

Don't know what it has been crazy this cycle. Did your AF start back up again Dotty and progressing normally?


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Thanks Wilsey it sucks but i can look ahead now :) And cos i used so many tests and it cost us a fortune my DF has ordered me 25 online lol 

And i hope your DH is right and it is your lucky month :) Will ure ovulation date stay the same if your period is longer than normal? I know what you mean, waiting to ovulate it horrible lol but exciting at the same time. Not long for you now though :D

I hope Dotty and her OH are ok.

Ganton i hope the witch has stayed away for you.....fingers crossed!!!!

T-Bell, i can understand you must be nervous, but don't forget to enjoy being pregnant at the same time, its a beautiful time for you :) I hope you are well this evening

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Tia Maria said:


> Heaaay
> Thanks Wilsey it sucks but i can look ahead now :) And cos i used so many tests and it cost us a fortune my DF has ordered me 25 online lol
> 
> And i hope your DH is right and it is your lucky month :) Will ure ovulation date stay the same if your period is longer than normal? I know what you mean, waiting to ovulate it horrible lol but exciting at the same time. Not long for you now though :D
> 
> I hope Dotty and her OH are ok.
> 
> Ganton i hope the witch has stayed away for you.....fingers crossed!!!!
> 
> T-Bell, i can understand you must be nervous, but don't forget to enjoy being pregnant at the same time, its a beautiful time for you :) I hope you are well this evening
> 
> xXx

Sorry to hear the witch got u Tia I really thought u were preg, the witch is just playing not nice games, 

I have felt sooooooo sick today, hate anything to do with sick, every food i thought about made me feel worse and i knew i had to eat to get rid of the nausea lol

Finally settled on a dominoes and was like a woman posessed till I got it lol texan bbq , with wedges, ate a large 1 (left 3 pieces, df was warned not to touch them as i might have them tomorrow lol) and all my wedges, i usually hate pizza and if we get 1 i normally have 2 slices and im done, but not tonight i had half of mine finished before df got the drinks ready and sat down lol, it was the only thing that satisfied my craving lol

finished it bout 10 mins ago and already im nearly ready for more, i think its coz i havent really been hungry for days its all coming at once lol

How is everyone else, im just in bed relaxing, really tired!!

xxxx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey everyone - haven't been on for a little while. So how is everyone? We had any BFPs? I'm temping now and got some ovulation stick things, will be ovulating tomorrow I think, anybody the same?? Anyone want a buddy?? 
So sorry to hear about your oh sister dotty, such a shame :( 
Hope everyone is well and there are some BFPs this month, love it so much if I was one of them. Wanna chat about baby names n actually be pregnant! Can get u down sometimes can't it when u wanna get legitimately excited if that makes any sense!


----------



## Tia Maria

Nah Mariposa i know what you mean...you can daydream and what not about certain things but you want it to be actually there so you dont have to just stop at daydreaming...am i making any sense what so ever? I hope your month girl...fingers crossed all the way :D

This thread is awfully quiet.....how is everyone? Wilsey?


MY OH did something beautiful for me this morning, he ordered (without me knowing) a big bunch of beautiful Lily's to cheer me up :) I thought it was a lovely choice as our daughter is called Lilly-Mae. It really made me smile...such a thoughtful thing to do.

How's everyone else??????

I hope you're well

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey everyone!!

I don't really have any news to report at the moment. AF is almost gone (thank goodness!). Going to start opk's today and wondering what all my temps mean. Using FF (fertility friend) to chart so hopefully some of it makes sense soon!

Tia - that is so lovely! Don't know what it is, but the feeling when you get flowers is just amazing! 

Mariposa - good to hear from you again! I know what you mean about baby names. I've already picked my name for a girl. Ava May (my Grandmother who passed away when I was 6 weeks was called May). Haven't decided on a boy yet. I've claimed all the middle names though (ie they will come from my family) - since DH gets the last name!

Wishing like heck August is my month but also trying to relax about it too! I have my fingers crossed that this is our month girls or at least one of us gets a BFP!!

:dust:

xxxx


----------



## Zaney

well july is almost up so hopefully all bfp for august lol and on the 20th of august me and my hubby would have been TTC for 1 year.

and nice names Wilsey......for a boy........just popped in my head as ya wrote ya sentence......augustus hahahahaha ;) jk x or gus for short lmao sorry its late and getting few little twinges in the boobs so trying to take my mind off it x


----------



## Tia Maria

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Wilsey, Ava May is beautiful!!!!! Truly a lovely name!!!!!!

I'm a fan of the name Mae as i was originally going to be called 'Annie-mae'. I kept the mae with my daughter though = Lilly-Mae....Lilly-Mae Grace she's called :)

But Ava-mae is stunning!!!!! I'm calling my next girl Willow :) Or (in a non egotistical way) Maria. I like Morgan for a boy, and Harley.


When did u ovulate Zaney??

12 days to go for me lol Wilsey hows ths cupcakes coming on? I hope the chart temping works for you and helps you with the upcoming month :)


Just to be nosey; what are you're real names? 

Hope you are all well...Fingers crossed August is our month!!!!!!
xXx


----------



## Zaney

hi Tia Maria ....i cant say for sure when i ovulated but from cm i think it was around the 18th, only because my last period was near on a week late and only lasted 2 days...but i did a test and nothing from then so was 1 of those things i think, so going from then i dont know if my days r 28 now but last few months they seem 2 be near on 30 days....so im due af around/between the 2nd -5th....latest would be 7th if its a 33 day cycle....mines just a bit weird atm.....

is that 12 till u ov or till ur testing day? and my real name is Zara :) x

and hope august is ur month too x


----------



## Wilsey

Tia Maria said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Wilsey, Ava May is beautiful!!!!! Truly a lovely name!!!!!!
> 
> I'm a fan of the name Mae as i was originally going to be called 'Annie-mae'. I kept the mae with my daughter though = Lilly-Mae....Lilly-Mae Grace she's called :)
> 
> But Ava-mae is stunning!!!!! I'm calling my next girl Willow :) Or (in a non egotistical way) Maria. I like Morgan for a boy, and Harley.
> 
> 
> When did u ovulate Zaney??
> 
> 12 days to go for me lol Wilsey hows ths cupcakes coming on? I hope the chart temping works for you and helps you with the upcoming month :)
> 
> 
> Just to be nosey; what are you're real names?
> 
> Hope you are all well...Fingers crossed August is our month!!!!!!
> xXx


Beautiful name for a beautiful girl! She is just gorgeous!

Made some for my friends first anniversary. They tasted great but looked terrible hahaha. :dohh: Still only learning! They were made with love though, so everyone liked them! 

My real name is Amy :)


----------



## Ganton

Evening all. Been a nice sunny day here so have been out enjoying myself. I hope everyone else has had a nice day too?

Bit of an update from me - I was convinced AF was starting earlier, but still nothing.

I love the name Ava-May by the way. It's similar to one of our favoured names, Eva, and it's lovely to bring in a name that has real meaning to you.


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw lovely names. My real name is Maria.

Hehehe thank you wilsey :D Well as long as everyone enjoyed them thats all that matters :)

Ganton are you going to test soon? I hope AF stays away for you *fingers crossed*

Ooo its lovely weather here too. Have you been sunbathing??

Zaney it's 12 days til i ovulate...ive quite a while to go lol When are you thinking of testing?


----------



## Zaney

lol hope it goes quick for you Tia Maria, and fingers crossed for the bd hehe...i will probs be around to keep all updated and hope to see some good updates by others and if i can wait long enough i am going to test monday i dunno if its worth me doing a test 2moro but the only test i have left is a digi but from what ive read from these i might go out 2moro and get a first response early test ready for the morning :) x


----------



## Tia Maria

oOOoo if you do test Zaney you must tell us how it goes!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Tia Maria said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh Wilsey, Ava May is beautiful!!!!! Truly a lovely name!!!!!!
> 
> I'm a fan of the name Mae as i was originally going to be called 'Annie-mae'. I kept the mae with my daughter though = Lilly-Mae....Lilly-Mae Grace she's called :)
> 
> But Ava-mae is stunning!!!!! I'm calling my next girl Willow :) Or (in a non egotistical way) Maria. I like Morgan for a boy, and Harley.
> 
> 
> When did u ovulate Zaney??
> 
> 12 days to go for me lol Wilsey hows ths cupcakes coming on? I hope the chart temping works for you and helps you with the upcoming month :)
> 
> 
> Just to be nosey; what are you're real names?
> 
> Hope you are all well...Fingers crossed August is our month!!!!!!
> xXx

My real name is Catherine, In our house we have decided that I pick the girls names and df picks the boys, my 3 year old son is called Pearce Eóin,

For my girls name I have Picked Aíslinn Siobhán, I love the name Aíslinn and Siobhán is the name of my sister that died 24 years ago so a name quite close to my heart,

I feel really bloated today and look 4 months preg instead of 4 weeks, bb's have grown a size already which im not complaining about as they were only a B to begin with and when preg with ds they didnt grow at all lol

Still keeping :bfp: a secret from everyone so far but i dont know how long i will last lol

I cant wait till every1 here starts getting symptons again and joins me in having a :bfp:
positive thinking gives positive results

xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey everyone - I'm glad it's not just me that gets a little down with only being able to daydream but I try to stat positive , I'm young, I'm healthy(I think) so all should be fine. 

Tia Maria your hubby sounds lovely, the lillies was such a nice thoughtful gift :) and t-bell congratulations on your BFP! I bet u are so excited!

I was wondering if someone could help me, I've started using ovulation sticks and my supposed fertile time is btwn the 31st and the 6th with the 3rd being the best day, does this mean theoretically i will only get a positive result on the 3rd? Took a test today and it's negative. Also me and fiancé tend to do it everyday n I worry that not enough sperm is being developed so I've read we should do it every other day, so if we did it 31st, 2nd, 4th and 6th sperm would still be kicking around even if 3rd was the most fertile day?? Sorry I hope I'm making sense :'( x


----------



## cdj1

Hi Mariposa....dont be worried that your OPK is negative today...just keep testing everyday. Remember it is not a good idea to test with your FMU (first morning urine) as it takes time to build up during the day..I usually test around lunchtime. You will eventually see the test line get darker and darker and eventually it should be as dark if not darker than the control line which means you will ovulate/ovulated that day (roughly)..as long as you BD every other day when the sticks start to get slightly positive you will be fine. Sperm can live as long as 4/5 days and it is best to do every other day so they have a chance to replenish! 
Good luck!!! x


----------



## Zaney

hi al congrats to u also t-bell :)

im ill right now so trying to think positive but then i think no im just ill and its all symptoms of gastric flu that i was told i may have....apparently symptoms r same...but i havent got all symptoms of gastric flu as such? just weird month i think lol

and Mariposa21 ive never used ovulation sticks so i wouldnt know but have read so many times every other day is good around the time u ovulate and starting 4 days b4 u ovulate is good :) some1 i talk 2 on here didnt use them either and just did it every other day on the 2nd and 3rd week lolso thats alot of energy used haha but she got a bfp this month :) x


----------



## Mariposa21

cdj1 said:


> Hi Mariposa....dont be worried that your OPK is negative today...just keep testing everyday. Remember it is not a good idea to test with your FMU (first morning urine) as it takes time to build up during the day..I usually test around lunchtime. You will eventually see the test line get darker and darker and eventually it should be as dark if not darker than the control line which means you will ovulate/ovulated that day (roughly)..as long as you BD every other day when the sticks start to get slightly positive you will be fine. Sperm can live as long as 4/5 days and it is best to do every other day so they have a chance to replenish!
> Good luck!!! x

Wow thank you very much that's great advice. Can't believe I've wasted those tests doing them in the morning! Lol. Part of me wants to not use them and try and go it alone to sort of lower the stress around conceiving and stuff. Might save some for next month? What you think???? Definitely going to elevate hips after as that sounds very good common sense lol 

So whats everyone doing this weekend?? Beautiful weather for a change lol 

I know it's a little premature but for a boy me and fiancé like Jesse - it's one that people seem to be divided on lol please let me know all your true thoughts, I'm a thick skinned Yorkshire girl so won't be offended x


----------



## cdj1

They're a good idea to use as you might find you ovulate at different days in the month if your cycles arent regular..but if you are regular you could use them one month to find out on what day of your cycle you do ovulate and then the next month just BD a few days before you ovulate, every other day or so....


----------



## Zaney

well wouldnt say wasted but u learn something new even i didnt know that its better to test lunch time....but i may just use them next month as i just want to check if i ov when i think i do lol 

and Jesse is a cool name x


----------



## Mariposa21

Zaney said:


> hi al congrats to u also t-bell :)
> 
> im ill right now so trying to think positive but then i think no im just ill and its all symptoms of gastric flu that i was told i may have....apparently symptoms r same...but i havent got all symptoms of gastric flu as such? just weird month i think lol
> 
> and Mariposa21 ive never used ovulation sticks so i wouldnt know but have read so many times every other day is good around the time u ovulate and starting 4 days b4 u ovulate is good :) some1 i talk 2 on here didnt use them either and just did it every other day on the 2nd and 3rd week lolso thats alot of energy used haha but she got a bfp this month :) x

Great advice zaney- thank you very much. I just worry that if I have always got my mind on testing then I'll get a bit stressed up and begin to think that something is wrong if you get me. Great to hear about the woman you know who got BFP - hope it's us soon!!


----------



## Zaney

haha so do i .....just seems like alot of women that i spoke to that were due to test all got there bfp.....and some r trying like me....or waiting and its 2 early....im trying to hold off thinkin about all these symptoms but its not helping.....its like some1 is knocking on my head going heeeelllllooooo heres another1 for u! u feeling it yet?? ok heres another symptom for ya! and its been like that for over a week now lol.....think im starting 2 crack this month x


----------



## Zaney

oh and i think my cycles r later than normal recently as last 1 was week late so if i go from that day then i may have ov later than i thought and might have bd too soon....


----------



## Mariposa21

Zaney said:


> oh and i think my cycles r later than normal recently as last 1 was week late so if i go from that day then i may have ov later than i thought and might have bd too soon....

So you don't always necessarily ovulate at the same time each month? It can be late? So you getting symptoms then??? I symptom watched last month and was sure and then was devastated so I'm just trying to ignore everything this month lol really hard :( haven't spoken to you before zaney, we've been trying to conceive for two months officially lol x


----------



## Mariposa21

cdj1 said:


> They're a good idea to use as you might find you ovulate at different days in the month if your cycles arent regular..but if you are regular you could use them one month to find out on what day of your cycle you do ovulate and then the next month just BD a few days before you ovulate, every other day or so....

Great idea, think that's a good way to monitor stuff but not get too stressed out!


----------



## Zaney

Marposa21 no we havent spoke i do have symptoms every month if im honest but for me they r all down to af....but i just hold on 2 em sometimes and think well it could be....this month i had low hopes from my last af as i just thought it aint gonna happen...this month is completely different but then could be just the flu! lmao heres my month sorry as it may be long but gets to the point :) and im also trying to ignore everything else or saying its down to flu and ive been now TTC for a year x

well i think only from the amount of mucas i have clear and stretchy when i wipe sorry if tmi but thats how im known for a long time but that was around the 18th....and on the 19th late that day i just was ill started sneezing had chills and i felt really hot....next day i was sick and late that evening was sick again....then for the 4 days after that i wasnt sick but felt it and had upset tummy couldnt and didnt wanna eat.....then had few days break and felt fine and was just about starting to eat again in small ammounts as stomach was sensitive but started feeling fine then all of a sudden 3 days of feeling better i was sneezing again then felt sick runny nose but blocked at same time very sniffy....Friday i was at my worst again see dr (who btw dont like anything that is about female stuff or issues and going to complain about him) anyway he said probs gastric flu so i said ok .........1 thing that did happen was itchy nipple and was irrating and natural thing to do i suppose i looked down examined it and gave it a little squeeze lol and a little clear liquid came out....never had that b4 apart from when i was breast feeding and just b4.....but dr said he dont know what it was or is....he basically ignored it like i said its a femanine prob and he wasnt interested couldnt even say it was common he said he aint an expert pmsl....so i left very upset really...


----------



## Mariposa21

Zaney said:


> Marposa21 no we havent spoke i do have symptoms every month if im honest but for me they r all down to af....but i just hold on 2 em sometimes and think well it could be....this month i had low hopes from my last af as i just thought it aint gonna happen...this month is completely different but then could be just the flu! lmao heres my month sorry as it may be long but gets to the point :) and im also trying to ignore everything else or saying its down to flu and ive been now TTC for a year x
> 
> well i think only from the amount of mucas i have clear and stretchy when i wipe sorry if tmi but thats how im known for a long time but that was around the 18th....and on the 19th late that day i just was ill started sneezing had chills and i felt really hot....next day i was sick and late that evening was sick again....then for the 4 days after that i wasnt sick but felt it and had upset tummy couldnt and didnt wanna eat.....then had few days break and felt fine and was just about starting to eat again in small ammounts as stomach was sensitive but started feeling fine then all of a sudden 3 days of feeling better i was sneezing again then felt sick runny nose but blocked at same time very sniffy....Friday i was at my worst again see dr (who btw dont like anything that is about female stuff or issues and going to complain about him) anyway he said probs gastric flu so i said ok .........1 thing that did happen was itchy nipple and was irrating and natural thing to do i suppose i looked down examined it and gave it a little squeeze lol and a little clear liquid came out....never had that b4 apart from when i was breast feeding and just b4.....but dr said he dont know what it was or is....he basically ignored it like i said its a femanine prob and he wasnt interested couldnt even say it was common he said he aint an expert pmsl....so i left very upset really...

You do right to complain hun, sorry to hear you've not been right well and your doctor is pants. You need to change cos you wanna feel 100% comfortable don't you.

Don't worry about the too much info with the CM lol I find myself going into far too much detail on that front with my fiance lol the nipple thing sounds like it could be something although it could be due to change in washing powder?? you googled it? I am terrible with googling lOl I'm glad it's not just me who gets a bit low with the symptom spotting, really trying to not do it this month but in a weeks time it will be a different story I'm sure lol x


----------



## Zaney

lol im glad ur like me then Mariposa21....im a googler...no matter how small its always interesting to find out what or maybes it could be....

Hopefully u have symptoms this month and its for the right reasons :)

and its a new drs as i moved 6 months ago here and only seen the drs once!! and that was last af when it was late (so they cant say im a pain or something haha) but my new dr i seen once wasnt there that day so had 2 see a different 1 and thats the 1 who i am going to complain about....

And yes i did google it and sometimes it can be normal....but i know its not normal for me....it can also happen if basically they r over stimulated....i did not over stimulate my boobs from 1 little squeeze surely haha....and i have squeezed since and nothing and also i read that if its black or green or blood stained then u may need 2 worry but as it was clear it should be ok.....x


----------



## Wilsey

How is everybody?!

Anyone still late and needing to test?


Thinking of Dotty and her family...


xx


----------



## Zaney

hiya wilsey, how are you today? i aint late yet.... and going to test on wednesday, i only just read about dotty and family....sad and hopefully they r ok well as they can be x


----------



## Ganton

Wilsey said:


> How is everybody?!
> 
> Anyone still late and needing to test?
> 
> 
> Thinking of Dotty and her family...
> 
> 
> xx

Evening Wilsey. I'm good thanks, how about you?

Still no sign of AF for me, but going to wait a few more days to test. I'm now 8 days late according to cycle length over last 6 months, but my longest cycle since stopping BCP 2 years ago has been 32 days, so I'm going to wait until that threshold has passed before testing again.

Also thinking of Dotty and family. It must be such a difficult time.


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> How is everybody?!
> 
> Anyone still late and needing to test?
> 
> 
> Thinking of Dotty and her family...
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> Evening Wilsey. I'm good thanks, how about you?
> 
> Still no sign of AF for me, but going to wait a few more days to test. I'm now 8 days late according to cycle length over last 6 months, but my longest cycle since stopping BCP 2 years ago has been 32 days, so I'm going to wait until that threshold has passed before testing again.
> 
> Also thinking of Dotty and family. It must be such a difficult time.Click to expand...

Ganton - that's good thinking! So you are only a few more days away from the 32 day mark? Fingers crossed AF stays the heck away!

Zaney - I hope that AF stays away for you. Not long to go until you test!

Such a difficult time. I feel so terrible for them. Hope we hear from her soon.

I'm doing ok. Finally in the lead up to O! I think I'm supposed to O on Saturday but that's based purely on CM from the last few months. So I'm temping to see if I can actually tell which day I O'd. Also trying opk's again, but didn't get a surge last month so not very hopeful.

Hope DH's prediction of the 7th being lucky for us is true! Don't know where he got that date :shrug: but happens to be the day after I O (according to my calendar).

Excited to be trying again but not looking forward to the 2ww! :dohh:


----------



## Zaney

well wilsey i hope af stays away also for u and u get that bfp!.....i may even be here with ya for the next 2ww hopefully we dont need to have the 2ww again tho lol but if we do ill most likely be doing it x


----------



## Tia Maria

Well hello lovely ladies :) 

How is everyone tonight? or should i say morning lol

No news with me...10 days til i ovulate woo lol

I hope you are all well.

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Tia,

Not long until you O! Start dtd every second day ;)

No news with me either. So far negative opk's. Not expecting much from them anyway...never got a surge last month. If I don't get one this month I'm going to stop using them. Just another thing to worry about really.


----------



## Zaney

Hiya all,
Well im a bit confused atm but i am out....late last night the witch came....not like my norm af either...normally have a bit of spotting but this time it just started all of a sudden.....but confused that i wasnt even due yet lol....but cos of my last cycle being late it wouldnt surprise me but this cycle was 26 days.....hmmmm but ho hum ay 

just need all the help and advice for this month 2 make sure i catch ov.... x

roll on friday also when i get my bloods back but im hoping now this means my cycle after several month is back to normal x


----------



## HisGrace

Hi ladies. I've been away from the internet because we moved but I'm finally back. I had an HGS (or is it HSG) done today and I'm happy to report that the fibroids are not affecting my uterine cavity! Unfortunately one of my fallopian tubes is partially blocked, but on the bright side... the other one is open! One is all I need right? :) 

I'm praying and believing that we will all get BFPs this month. I'm so excited.


----------



## Zaney

JehovahsGrace said:


> Hi ladies. I've been away from the internet because we moved but I'm finally back. I had an HGS (or is it HSG) done today and I'm happy to report that the fibroids are not affecting my uterine cavity! Unfortunately one of my fallopian tubes is partially blocked, but on the bright side... the other one is open! One is all I need right? :)
> 
> I'm praying and believing that we will all get BFPs this month. I'm so excited.

if 1 of ya fallopian tubes r blocked what do they do or do they clear it or does it depend on whats blocking it? only cos at 1 point a friend said to me it sounds like i may have but then i may just suffer with bad ov oains but always depends on which side i ov? x x

and glad ya excited :) fingers crossed for u also x


----------



## Wilsey

How is everyone?!?


----------



## HisGrace

Zaney said:


> if 1 of ya fallopian tubes r blocked what do they do or do they clear it or does it depend on whats blocking it? only cos at 1 point a friend said to me it sounds like i may have but then i may just suffer with bad ov oains but always depends on which side i ov? x x
> 
> and glad ya excited :) fingers crossed for u also x

My doctor said she would consult with a specialist to see what, if anything, they should do about the partially blocked one. The dye eventually got through so she said the sperm could get through, but I won't know anything until next week. I'm just glad we at least have one that's good. :)


----------



## Wilsey

JehovahsGrace said:


> Zaney said:
> 
> 
> if 1 of ya fallopian tubes r blocked what do they do or do they clear it or does it depend on whats blocking it? only cos at 1 point a friend said to me it sounds like i may have but then i may just suffer with bad ov oains but always depends on which side i ov? x x
> 
> and glad ya excited :) fingers crossed for u also x
> 
> My doctor said she would consult with a specialist to see what, if anything, they should do about the partially blocked one. The dye eventually got through so she said the sperm could get through, but I won't know anything until next week. I'm just glad we at least have one that's good. :)Click to expand...

And you're right - one is all you need to get pregnant! So you sort of have 1 1/2 tubes...plenty to get pg! x


----------



## Zaney

cool i only asked cos dr did expect it at 1 point but until i get my blood results back they cant do much more or look into more and the only reason they thought it may be a possibility is cos i had severe pain when ovulating of my right side only...it can be normal at same time i think but nor sure x


----------



## HisGrace

Zaney said:


> cool i only asked cos dr did expect it at 1 point but until i get my blood results back they cant do much more or look into more and the only reason they thought it may be a possibility is cos i had severe pain when ovulating of my right side only...it can be normal at same time i think but nor sure x

I have pains throughout the month, but I just found out about ovulation pains. This month I'll pay more attention to the days I feel them to see if they are around the time I ovulate.


----------



## Zaney

yeah they should be alot of people get mild cramps bit like af cramps and that is the way i tell when im ov if i am right about the timing but i could be ov b4 i get those pains so i could be missing my chances i have been trying but taking the easy flow approach haha...but when i get the pains during ov sometimes they r so bad i litterally lay on my back and feels like i got some1 stabbing me with a knife! and is just very sore...so this month im gonna bd on the 2nd and 3rd week of the cycle every other day lol it worked for some1 else i spoke to so its worth a go lol x


----------



## Ganton

I've been away from the site for a couple of days, but just wanted to let you know that I'm still waiting. Going to test again though in a couple of days.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Zaney

oh fingers crossed for ya! and all good im just waiting for af to disappear so i can start the ball rolling.......again hehehe


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton said:


> I've been away from the site for a couple of days, but just wanted to let you know that I'm still waiting. Going to test again though in a couple of days.
> 
> How is everyone else?

How late are you Ganton?

How is everyone else?!


----------



## Ganton

11 days now Wilsey. Going to test on Thursday.

Still absolutely no sign of AF, but I'm trying not to get my hopes us as I have absolutely no other symptoms at all.


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton said:


> 11 days now Wilsey. Going to test on Thursday.
> 
> Still absolutely no sign of AF, but I'm trying not to get my hopes us as I have absolutely no other symptoms at all.

A lot of people don't though. I have my fingers crossed for you!

Let us know as soon as you test!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tia Maria

Heeeaaaaay Lovely Ladies!!

Sorry i've been A.W.O.L. things here have been a bit manic.

1 week until i 'O' i'm so excited!!!!! My 25 hpt's came yesterday which my DF ordered for me :) so i'm loaded and ready to start shooting hehe

How's everyone here??????? Any news???????? I hope everyone is well :)

Aw it was sad to see this thread on the 3rd page :(

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Heeeeey! Haven't heard from you in ages!!

Glad you are getting ready for the next round - hoping this one is a goodin!

Waiting to hear how Ganton is and if she has tested...

xx


----------



## Zaney

hiya glad ya ready with ya sticks lol......think my af is going 2day so will also be bd soon haha ready for ov this time! lots of fun and games :) but this time im not testing till the day af is due and only if it doesnt arrive :) im testing too much and its too much money haha x


----------



## Wilsey

So first month temping for me and I'm still trying to work out what it's telling me. I've looked at other charts and they normally have a dip before Ov and then a rise. I had my dip at CD10 and then my temp went back to normal on CD11. CD12 and it's gone up a tiny bit and I assume it will go up further tomorrow signalling that Ov occurred.

Looking at where Ov is pinpointed on other people's charts I think that I actually Ov'd on CD11 (the beginning of the rise). I didn't have any EWCM just watery and it seems today to be heading towards EWCM. Very confusing.

If I did Ov on CD11 we only dtd on CD8, CD10 and CD12 (today). We were going to start dtd every day from today (thinking that I would Ov on CD14) for the next 3-4 days. We will still do that because it's fun, but I think I missed my window :(

Oh well, guess that's why I started charting...so I actually know when I've O'd! Still, just gutting to think I might be out for another round...


----------



## Ganton

Hello:wave:

I've not tested yet but am planning to do so tomorrow if still no AF. Still no sign, but I'm just wondering if she's waiting so that she can ruin my holiday next week. However, my boobs have felt bigger over last day, but not quite in a pre-AF way; they just seem heavier. I hope that's a good sign :shrug:

I hope you girls are all well and getting geared up for the next attempt.


----------



## Wilsey

Wait, how late does that make you?!?

I don't want to jinx you so I'm not going to say anything but needless to say I'm excited!

When are you going on holiday from? We better hear the results of the test before you leave us! :D


----------



## Ganton

Haha, don't worry, I'm not going to leave you in limbo while I go off on holiday for a week. I'm going to test tomorrow am, when I'll be 12 days late. I'm off on my hold on Saturday, so am really hoping to get an answer before then.


----------



## Wilsey

12 days late! AF would be playing some kind of mean joke if you weren't pg!

Can't wait to hear the results :)


----------



## Tia Maria

OOOoooooooo 12 days late!!!!! I'm so giddy for you Ganton i wish you all the luck i can muster!

Awww wilsey im in ure siggy thingy...how do i do it?
If you 'O' on the 11...and did the deed on the 8th and 10th i dont think uve missed ure window at all, i mean, sperm can stay alive for like 4 days or something isnt it? So it sounds good to me!!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!

I hope youre all well!!!

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia Maria said:


> OOOoooooooo 12 days late!!!!! I'm so giddy for you Ganton i wish you all the luck i can muster!
> 
> Awww wilsey im in ure siggy thingy...how do i do it?
> If you 'O' on the 11...and did the deed on the 8th and 10th i dont think uve missed ure window at all, i mean, sperm can stay alive for like 4 days or something isnt it? So it sounds good to me!!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> I hope youre all well!!!
> 
> xXx

You totally are :D

I just clicked 'Edit Signature' from the 'Quick Links' drop down. Just typed it in - no special tricks! 

I hope so. Guess I wait and see what my temp does over the next few days. Go spermies go!

xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Thanks :)
When is AF due for u? I really hope this is it for u Wilsey, i really do. What CD are u on?

xXx

*EDIT* Ive done it :D

Also:
I have to say....i was on here the day i got my bfp with my daughter in 2009....and now i havent even got a bfp and i feel more comfortable and understood now than i ever did before :)


----------



## Wilsey

Tehehe you did it! Super cute!! :D

AF is due 19th August (seems so far away!) so I'm on CD12 at the mo.

How about you? Where are you in your cycle?

I wonder how DottyP, her OH and her OH's sister are doing... [-o&lt;


----------



## Tia Maria

Yeah i hope they are doing ok. Truly, what a horrific time for them all.

Im on CD6 (i think) lol im set to 'O' on 11th. I'm going to do it right this time lol Going to get down and diiirrty every other day so hopefully that should put me in a good running for it.
Can u believe....i was at the doctors the other day cos i suffer terribly with indigestion, and she basically said it was cos i was over weight, and shouldnt be trying to concieve......the cheeky wench.

oOOoo just over 2 weeks away for u! Thats early to ovulate isnt it?


----------



## Wilsey

:( Hope we hear from her soon.

Sounds like you have the right idea! I started bding every other day quite late because AF just wouldn't bugger off. But as long as I started before O it's all good.

Ohhhhhh she is a cheeky wench! What do they consider overweight!?!

I'm not sure how long my LP is...I guess the temping will help me work it out. At the moment I think it's 13 days but I'm not so sure. 13 day LP phase would place O at CD13 for me. Nice short cycle!

Then into the two week crawl...boooooo it takes too long!


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh i seeeeeee. Youre lucky you only have a short cycle. I think you're in with a damn good shot this month after reading about when u did the deed and 'O'! I know its obviously down to more than that but that's a great start.

Umm...well im *COUGH23stoneCOUGH* so i think that qualifies:blush::blush:

Its not that though i know its not, i only ever started getting indigestion after my daughter was born. She puts everything down to my weight, i mean, im overweight yeah i know but i'm also very healthy. And as soon as sth comes up she assumes its cos of that. Silly mare.


----------



## Wilsey

Definitely helps having a shorter cycle. Things come around a little bit quicker. Here's hoping, otherwise...on to September!

Ohhh stone. Just had to convert that to kgs because we don't use pounds or stone. I think it's really annoying when people put all your health problems down to weight - just because it's the easy diagnosis. You can be bigger and lead a healthy lifestyle.

Maybe it's time for a new doctor! ;)

I worked out that I'm about 10 stone.


----------



## Tia Maria

See i know how overweight i am, i know im a biiiiiig girl....but i'm also very healthy, i dont have any health problems other than indigestion, and as i said i only started getting that when my DD was born. I dont eat crap, i dont drink or smoke, ive got good stamina and what not. It was so infuriating.

Ah the 19th will be here before you know it :) And i wish i had short cycles like you lol I'm still a week off until i 'O'.

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhh you are nice and healthy! I'm the same. Although, I'm not that fit. Played netball last night for first time in 15 years! I was shattered.

How long are your cycles?

I know, I feel bad when I get all impatient because there are people with 40 day cycles and I'm whinging about my 26 day cycle. Shocking!


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol i'm very decieving looking hehe

My cycles are 28days. Dumb momentb but a cycle is from day AF arrives to when AF is due to arrive again, isnt it? If so then im 28 days lol


----------



## Wilsey

Yup, that's your cycle! You are the standard - that's nice! Be thankful it's not longer!!

So I just did an opk and although it's not a positive it's darker than the two I did yesterday! I'm taking that as LH is being released! Let the bding begin!


----------



## Tia Maria

Ohhh i'm thankful im normally on the 28th day to the dot! Its not as short as urs pfft hehe but its not too long 

Oooooo how exciting!!!! Guess u'll see how fit u really are in the next few weeks then lol

Thats my keep fit work out anyway lol

Good luck Wilsey!!

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Ahahahaha so true! Lots of bding and my usual exercise routine...I'm going to be shattered!!

Ahhhh I so want this to be my month. C'mon body...just play ball!


----------



## Ganton

:shrug: BFN at 12 days late :shrug:


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton said:


> :shrug: BFN at 12 days late :shrug:

What the heck?!? 

What type of test did you use?


----------



## Ganton

A pink dye own brand. Supposed to be good up to 4 days before missed period. Can't decide whether to get a different type/make and test again before I go away or just wait until I'm back.


----------



## Wilsey

If you do take another one I would get a digi one. How many days before you go away?


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> Ahahahaha so true! Lots of bding and my usual exercise routine...I'm going to be shattered!!
> 
> Ahhhh I so want this to be my month. C'mon body...just play ball!

Aww lol this made me smile. I know the feeling lol

My AF due on the 17th august and really hoping it's my month! Anyone around about the same time? Message me if you are and we can be buddies lOl


----------



## Mariposa21

Ganton said:


> :shrug: BFN at 12 days late :shrug:

BFN at 12 days late? That doesn't seem right- sorry tO hear that huni. What type of test did u use as I've heard some aren't as reliable as others. Really hope you get your BFP soon huni x


----------



## hbabyp

Ganton- I know how you feel. I'm 12 days late and still bfn. I don't know what to do. I'm leaving for a week long vacation with family tomorrow and don't want to say anything and I don't want to not have fun. And I'm sure my family will be wondering why Im acting werid.


----------



## Wilsey

Mariposa21 said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Ahahahaha so true! Lots of bding and my usual exercise routine...I'm going to be shattered!!
> 
> Ahhhh I so want this to be my month. C'mon body...just play ball!
> 
> Aww lol this made me smile. I know the feeling lol
> 
> My AF due on the 17th august and really hoping it's my month! Anyone around about the same time? Message me if you are and we can be buddies lOlClick to expand...

Hey Mariposa!! How you doing?

AF is due 19th August for me - close enough to the 17th :)


----------



## Wilsey

hbabyp said:


> Ganton- I know how you feel. I'm 12 days late and still bfn. I don't know what to do. I'm leaving for a week long vacation with family tomorrow and don't want to say anything and I don't want to not have fun. And I'm sure my family will be wondering why Im acting werid.

Wow...you and Ganton could be the same person. She is about to go on vacation too!!

I would take another test before going away if you want to 'know'. I could understand not testing again because it still means there is hope and you will probably still be excited on your holiday. Obviously there is the possibility you might get AF while you are away and that would probably make you really sad. 

I hope you both get your BFPs! :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Halway through my cycle!!!!! Feeling happy. 

Getting darker opks so hopefully that means I will O on Saturday (when I thought I would!). Temps haven't gone up yet so hopefully I will see that thermal shift to confirm I O'd!

C'mon August! Work with me :D

:dust:


----------



## Ganton

Ooh, sounds good Wilsey, I hope you're getting in some good practicing. 

Sorry to bring bad news, but AF is on her way. Although I'm disappointed that it's not my month, but I think I knew it wasn't to be, and I'm just glad that I can move onto the next cycle. And I get to hang out with you gorgeous girls for longer


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton said:


> Ooh, sounds good Wilsey, I hope you're getting in some good practicing.
> 
> Sorry to bring bad news, but AF is on her way. Although I'm disappointed that it's not my month, but I think I knew it wasn't to be, and I'm just glad that I can move onto the next cycle. And I get to hang out with you gorgeous girls for longer

Awww I am sorry to hear that :nope: but glad that you are looking on the positive side :D!

I'm glad we get the pleasure of your company for a wee bit longer!!

xx


----------



## hbabyp

Ganton- did the doctor tell you that or your af has arrived??


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhhhh and welcome hbabyp!!!! :D


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> Mariposa21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Ahahahaha so true! Lots of bding and my usual exercise routine...I'm going to be shattered!!
> 
> Ahhhh I so want this to be my month. C'mon body...just play ball!
> 
> Aww lol this made me smile. I know the feeling lol
> 
> My AF due on the 17th august and really hoping it's my month! Anyone around about the same time? Message me if you are and we can be buddies lOlClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Mariposa!! How you doing?
> 
> AF is due 19th August for me - close enough to the 17th :)Click to expand...

Yeah dude- u can be my buddy and I need to know...what does AF actually stand for lol xx


----------



## Wilsey

Aunt Flo (https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html)

The 17th and 19th seem so far away!! :wacko:


----------



## Tia Maria

Helloooo Lovely Ladiesssss
Ganton im really sad to hear you got a BFN that sucks. Has AF actually arrived yet though?

Wilsey im glad to hear youre feeling uplifted atm. Fingers are crossed for you :D 

How is everyone this evening??? I hope youre all well :)

I'm feeling positive right now...although i don't ovulate for 6 days lol 

OOooo would you do me a favour? I know this is realllly cheeky, but will you vote for my little girl here >>> https://www.bounty.com/competitions/63923
She's on page 4 of the 13-18months. And its the same picture as my avatar. Thank you in advance :)

I hope all you ladies are well and roll on the new cycle for us all. At the end of the day we're not going through this alone we have eachother :)

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> Aunt Flo (https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html)
> 
> The 17th and 19th seem so far away!! :wacko:

I know lol determined not to symptom spot cos it gets me down when AF arrives and now I know what AF means lol 

How is everybody today? Anyone got any weekend plans?? Hope we get some BFPs soon xx


----------



## Ganton

I started getting spotting last night, and full flow AF today, complete with horrible period pain. It was a bit difficult as I had a 4 hour meeting with 3 male colleagues, so had to hide my extreme discomfort. Oh well, at least the worst of AF will be over before I go on my hols.

Unfortunately I won't have Internet on holiday, but I will hunt you all down again when I'm back in a week to see how you're getting on, and hopefully wait out the next 2ww together.

I hope you all have a lovely week and get lots of BD'ing in.


----------



## Ganton

Btw, how do I become a ttc buddy? If you don't mind, I'd like to buddy all on this thread.


----------



## Wilsey

Hey I'm sorry to hear that AF hit you hard and especially in a work meeting :(

Under the 'Quick Links' drop down you will find 'Edit Signature' just type in what you want :) I'll add you to my TTC Buddies!

I'm glad that you know either way before going on holiday because it means you can relax and enjoy yourself.

So glad we have kept this thread going, you girls are life savers! xxx


----------



## HisGrace

Wilsey said:


> Aunt Flo (https://www.babyandbump.com/forum-help-testing-area/730-babyandbump-lingo-abbreviations.html)
> 
> The 17th and 19th seem so far away!! :wacko:

I feel your pain. I keep thinking it's the 15th and I just have another week before I test, but I haven't even ovulated yet. :loopy:


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol JehovahsGrace its nice to see you in here again :) and i know what you mean....i keep looking at the tests thinking 'hhmmm..is it possible' but the fact is no its not as i dont 'O' til 5 days lol

Ganton i hope you have a lovely holiday and don't forget to relax. Ive buddied ya lol

I hope you're all well :) No news on my part i'm afraid.

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I definitely O'd because my temp is so much higher this morning. Good to know and hope that we dtd enough! Once I got that temp rise we dtd this morning and might even go again tonight and tomorrow! I thought I would O today so thought I would have an extra day to get spermies up there...damn!

Other than that, excited that I'm in my 2ww!


----------



## t-bell

Gl everyone, i hope everything goes well for you all this month xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Ganton

Thanks T-bell. Hope you're feeling well.

I've changed my signature now so I'm hoping it works. Speak to you all in a week.


----------



## Wilsey

How is everyone?? xx


----------



## DottyP

Hello lovely ladies! I'm back!

Sorry for the absence - I've just logged on for the first time in ages. I have been thinking of you all though!

OH took me on a suprise trip to Paris for a few days and we only got back yesterday. It cheered us both up.

He's now gone away today on a business trip and won't be here for two weeks :(

His sister's doing ok, well ok considering... Hopefully she'll be out of hospital soon as she wants to come home. 

So I'll be missing my O day this month as OH is now away. In the meantime I'll be going the docs to see what I can do to possiblly shorten my cycles. Grr, frustrating!

I've told him I'll have a plan of action for when he comes back though so he's got fair warning :)

Btw, my real name is Dorothea...

:hug: to all xxx


----------



## Wilsey

So good to hear from you Dotty!

Can't believe he took you to Paris - that is just amazing! I have no doubt that would cheered you both up! :D

Good idea about seeing the doc about your cycles - I hope they have good news for you!!

Pretty name :)

xx


----------



## DottyP

Thanks Wilsey, or is it Amy? :)

Keeping my fingers crossed that this is your month!

xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hehe either one!

Eeep me too! DH has a good 'feeling' about this month. Not sure why but hoping he is right!

Now the waiting begins... ;)


----------



## HisGrace

I think I ovulated early this month. We recently moved and the movers lost the parts to put our bed back together. We had to sleep in one of our guest rooms that doesn't have a nightstand so I didn't bother temping. I was still bleeding from my HSG until Thursday when I noticed EWCM. Thankfully we got our bed up on Thursday and BD Thursday night and Friday morning. Today was my first day temping and my temp is 97.9. My luteal phase temps from the previous two cycles ranged from 97.8 to 98.6, but this is my first time temping in my new house. 

I say all of this to ask: Do you think the higher temp means I already ovulated or could it be because I'm in this new house? I guess only time will tell. I didn't expect to ovulate until Sunday. I hope we didn't miss this month. I just need to relax.


----------



## Mariposa21

Hi dotty- was beginning to think things had took a big turn for the worse with your sister in law with you not being on here for a while. Really hope hubby is not taking it too badly :( and hOw are you?? Hope all goes well at docs, is it the first time u have been since trying??you never know they might have some helpful advice. Hope so!

Paris! Wow lovely, your hubby is so good to you! Mine is 40 next and wanna do something really different and special as he spoils me. I was thinking about buying him a budgie lol lol either that or a couples spa day, flying lessons (he loves top gun...whereas it's wayyy before my time lol) or maybe a watch or something??? Ideas from all of you would be appreciated- just wish I could be pregnant for it n we could go n buy baby stuff n just have a take away. Really hope that's the case xx

Glad ya back dotty dude!! X


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay Dorothea - wilsey is right that is pretty
I'm glad the paris trip cheered you up.....and i thought i wa sspoilt cos my DF bought me flowers lol he needs to up his game! lol
Well i hope you had a lovely time and fingers crossed the doctors can help with your cycles :)

Mariposa flying lessons is a fab gift!!! When is his birthday?

JehovasGrace i wish i could hep but i dont know about temping and what not, i dont do that (although i should). But fingers crossed for you!!!!!!

Wilsey thats so exciting for you to be in the 2WW!!! 

Ive still gout about 4/5 days before i'm in the 2WW *sigh* its taking ages!!!!

I hope youre all well

xXx


----------



## Tia Maria

Ok i have a question....I came on, on the 29 July and one the 28day cycle im due to ovulate one the 11th.....however, tonight i have major CM....i cant be ovulating already can i??? I mean....im not due to O for another 5 days....does anyone know if this is possible?

Hope you are all well 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

What kind of CM? Watery? EWCM? It could be possible for you to O early...keep in mind your LP will still be the same (ie 13 or 14 days). So you will get your AF early if you did O early.

Hmmm hope you have been bding regularly to catch that egg if that is the case. Just relax though...see what happens over the next few days.

xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Yeah its like a watery CM......yeah we did the night before last and we will again tonight....so fingers crossed. I just never normally get cm this early in the cycle.

Hows ure evening going?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Sounds like if it is O you have a pretty good shot! Keep us posted!!

Well it's 9am in the morning here - but it's nice and sunny and I'm about to do some work on the house with DH. :D


----------



## Tia Maria

Ohh excellent. Well enjoy your day together i hope you have a nice one :)

It's 10pm here and i need to study....im such a procrastinator sometimes lol

Hope you have a lovely day 

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Hello all!

Mariposa - flying lessons sound amazing - I'm sure that'd go down a treat as a birthday suprise! 

Maria, sounds like it is O to me - if I was you I'd just keep bd-ing like mad just to be sure :)

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Wilsey

How is everyone!? :D

I'm excited because my chart finally showed that I O'd! I don't think I got enough bding in before as I thought I would O one day later than I did! Oh well, hope there was enough going on up there!! :dohh:

At 3dpo I have no symptoms. I have had really sore nipples since I O'd. This is the first time they have been sore around O and the only other time they hurt was 6dpo during my June cycle when I think I had a chemical pregnancy. Otherwise sore nipples aren't something that plagues me regularly (ie around AF). :shrug:

Secretly hoping that it means something but I know symptom spotting doesn't get me anywhere...boooo! :dohh:

DottyP - check my chart if you want to see how it is all working...don't know if you started temping yet?!


----------



## Wilsey

Where is everyone!? :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Here i ammmmmmmm
Oh Wilsey i hope you did enough to catch the egg.....although 1 day difference shouldnt pose a problem i shouldnt think. Hows the 2ww going for u today, any symptoms?

Whats a chemical pregnancy?

Well, i ovulate in 2 days eeeeek......however i still have a lot of CM atm so i dot know whats going on...going to get down n dirty just in case i O early.

How are u wilsey??? 

Hope youre all well

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey! Yay, someone loves me!

2ww is torture again. No major symptoms.

It's a really early miscarriage. I got a positive test in June but days later I got a really (sorry TMI) heavy clotty AF. That never happens to me. It was also 7 days long and mine are normally 5 days.

I definitely would start bding just incase the timing is slightly off for O.

I'm good :) Wish I didn't have to wait until the 19th to know if August was successful....but that's just me having a whinge :dohh:


----------



## DottyP

Hello all! 

Wilsey, so sorry to hear you had a chemical a while back. That must be devastating :( Got my fingers crossed that this is your last 2ww!

Maria, how you doing? I've just voted for your little in in that bounty competition!

And how is everyone else?

I'm going stir crazy with my OH away :( Not that I'm ovulating at the minute anyway - Damn long cycles!

Thinking of all my ttc buddies xx


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, it was a bit gutting to be honest. I stayed in that weekend and ate chocolate and chips and watched TV. I got a negative test the day AF was actually due. If I hadn't tested early then I wouldn't have had a positive. :dohh:

So that's why I have to wait until AF is actually due before testing. Would break my heart to have it happen again.

Everyone else seems to be away on holiday ;)

Awww poor thing! :hugs: When is he back?

Have you started temping yet?


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> Yeah, it was a bit gutting to be honest. I stayed in that weekend and ate chocolate and chips and watched TV. I got a negative test the day AF was actually due. If I hadn't tested early then I wouldn't have had a positive. :dohh:
> 
> So that's why I have to wait until AF is actually due before testing. Would break my heart to have it happen again.
> 
> Everyone else seems to be away on holiday ;)
> 
> Awww poor thing! :hugs: When is he back?
> 
> Have you started temping yet?

Hey wilsley and everyone
So sorry to hear about your chemical- that must have been so awful. Never heard of anything like that before. I really hope you are ok xx

I'm doing the 2ww and AF due in exactly seven days now. It seems to be such a long wait this month. This was first mOnth I used ov tests and don't think I had right thermometer lOl but going to stick to the tests and cm watching lol 

Even though I'm doing my best not to turn into crazy symptom watching lady lol I can only say I have experienced slight tiredness, one headache and I've been eating a fair bit of junk but do that often so nothing but suppose there doesn't have to be especially so soon after ov???

Just trying to relax n not fixate on it but so hard :( if im a day late the only thing is I can think about it testing and the whole months work of trying to stay calm is ruined :( is this just me?? 

I hope you are all well and having great days x


----------



## DottyP

Hey Wilsey and Mariposa - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you in your 2WWs! :hugs:

Wilsey, I totally understand why you only test late now x 

As for me, well I'm officially ovulating today. Even though OH is away I'm carrying on testing with my fertility monitor as normal and today is O day.

For me it's day 15 and as I've said before I normally have REALLY long cycles. I was very suprised to see the result.

Have to admit that I do feel really fed up though - I'm O-ing and my OH is in another country. Feeling like the world's worst TTC-er :(

I'm not going to tell my OH - because I don't want him to feel bad or guility for being away.

Guess I just have to get over it and hope that it's a good sign that my cycles are starting to shorten.

Wilsey, I've not started temping yet but I'm goingto start next cycle.

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Thinking of you dotty! So sorry to hear ya feeling blue :( really hope u are pampering yourself while hubby away! Xx


----------



## DottyP

Mariposa21 said:


> Thinking of you dotty! So sorry to hear ya feeling blue :( really hope u are pampering yourself while hubby away! Xx

I don't know about pampering but tonight I'm planning on vegging out in front of the TV with chocolate and a chick flick - instead of the cricket highlights. There's one little upside to hubby being absent :) 

How are you? X


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey - you've got a little animated banner thing that says 10% of women experience vivid dreams 6 days after ovulation, is that if they are pregnant?? I have had vivid dreams about my grandad, my hubby cheating lol (he hasn't in real life) lol and they have been super vivid. I've been having flu like headachy tiredness n a little gippy feeling now and again, what do people think??? Any one heard about the dreams?? I know so much for not symptom spotting. I'm 6 days to AF xx


----------



## Mariposa21

DottyP said:


> Mariposa21 said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you dotty! So sorry to hear ya feeling blue :( really hope u are pampering yourself while hubby away! Xx
> 
> I don't know about pampering but tonight I'm planning on vegging out in front of the TV with chocolate and a chick flick - instead of the cricket highlights. There's one little upside to hubby being absent :)
> 
> How are you? XClick to expand...

I'm ok luv, you tried that Ben & Jerrys ice cream cookie dough? It was on offer @ sainsburys so I got some and it is out of this world! I've never been an ice cream fan but it's fab lOl you need some huni.

I'm feeling a bit sicky n headachy at the mo.. Dunno if it's pregnancy related as I have 6 days to AF due. I have just posted that I'm having super vivid dreams as well!!

Just sat watching two and a half men drinking a cuppa and eating a Wispa lol rock and roll all the way haha. 

I really hope ya having a good evening. It's a shame there isn't a chat room thing on here so we can all have a chat n cheer each other up when we need it lol xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey ladies!!

Mariposa - I've heard they mean something, but then others say no! Hard to know, as it is with all symptoms! Eeeep you are getting close to the crunch time! When are you testing?

Dotty - So sorry OH is away, but good stuff for still doing all the monitoring. Only going to help you for next month! I hope you enjoyed the chick flick and chocolate - best combo EVER!! :)

Tia - You must be close to O'ing now! Good luck and I hope you've been bding lots :D

xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaayyyyy

Wilsey im sorry about the chemical pregnancy i cant imagine how hard that must have been. Fingers crossed for this month and its a stayer :D Hows your evening going?

OOoo Dotty what chick flick did you watch????? Sucks your hubby isnt here but you can get everything planned and what not for when he's back :) And thank you for voting :)

Mariposa any symptoms???

I 'O' tomorrow but as ive had a looot of CM ive been gettin down n dirty every night to make sure im 'stocked up' ahem. Woke up this morning feeling terrible though...stuffy nose and what not tut.

I hope everyone is ok and hving a good evening :) The weather is miserable grr

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Sounds like you have a very, very good chance of catching that eggy! :D Fingers crossed!


Yeah it wasn't that much fun, but I tried not to get too down about it. I know a lot of people list that they have angel babies and such or have had chemicals but I'm trying not to think about it as a loss. It's actually quite common...it's just if you don't test you would just think AF was a couple of days late. Most people don't even realise they have had one.

It's 11.30am for me! I'm on here at work - naughty naughty! Day is going well though. This is my first day of not noting down symptoms in my app. Decided that it really doesn't mean much - and when I compare it to last month it either makes me cynical or gives me false hope. Just waiting until AF time!

Hope everyone else is well! xx

:dust:


----------



## t-bell

Girls before I got my BFP in the 2ww I had the strangest of dreams and really vivid so I hope this is a good sign for u. I also woke up a couple of mornIngs really stuffy and it cleared within an hour or so, also had really bad cramps and please don't think I'm mad in the head but I had a vibrating feeling in my pelvic area lol, I also felt quite sicky at times to, I hope this helps, 

Also I havent been writing much but I've been reading how all u ladies are getting on and I have everything crossed for u all xxxxxx


----------



## Wilsey

Heeey t-bell!!

Haha don't worry - you are hanging out in first tri now ;) Nice of you to even come back and visit us xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Is that your wedding picture wilsley?? How beautiful!! 
Thank you t-bell- really hope the vivid dreams are a symptom. Had another last night that I was snogging the guy that owns the dinner in The GIlmore GIrls lol anyone watch that??? It's fab lol after the snogging I then went and looked for prams... How bizarre! I've had vivid dreams about hubby cheating (not happened in real life) lol and dream about my grandfather who is in a home :(

Other symptoms are just chronic tiredness and a little headachy and nauseous but not sick.... So much for not symptom watching lol lol nothing happening with the nipples though ha ha :) 

Hope everyone is well this morning and getting a BFP really soon! So what are other people's symptoms??? Xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay
T-Bell its nice to hear from you i hope you are doing well :)

Wilsey my fingers are firmly crossed for you this month and i agree with Mariposa = beautiful picture!

OH MY GOD Mariposa!!!!!! I adore the gilmore girls!! The guy is Luke Danes and he's fab!! im so pleased someone else like The gilmore girls lol I watched it religiously lol

Well i O today so i'll be busy in a little while lol but ive been gettin down n dirty the past few nights (exception of last night) so fingers crossed its enough.

I hope everyone is doing well and having a good evening :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

It is one of our wedding pictures. Look at me shamelessly mauling my husband!

I had a weird vivid dream last night. In involved me, a good mate and Beyonce all hanging out. What the?!

Tia - I have my fingers crossed for you. Sounds like you did enough to catch the egg :D

Mariposa - any new symptoms for us?

Hope you ladies are all well xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Haha Its a truly lovely picture wilsey , very romantic :)

Me and my DF were talking about our wedding, we're going to get married in 2013...which seems sooooooo far away, but i'm hoping to be pregnant soon and it would give us time to save for the wedding and what not so i guess its not that bad. Juts seems a lifetime away.

How are you doing this evening? Nearly time to test for you isnt it?


----------



## t-bell

Tia Maria said:


> Haha Its a truly lovely picture wilsey , very romantic :)
> 
> Me and my DF were talking about our wedding, we're going to get married in 2013...which seems sooooooo far away, but i'm hoping to be pregnant soon and it would give us time to save for the wedding and what not so i guess its not that bad. Juts seems a lifetime away.
> 
> How are you doing this evening? Nearly time to test for you isnt it?

I'm getting married in 2013 such a good year to get married lol have u picked a date yet I'm thinking late June early July, I can't wait x


----------



## Wilsey

Nawww thanks ;)

I have to say, it was the most amazing day of my life. So much fun! :cloud9:
You will have an amazing wedding and it will be worth the wait. 2013 will be here before you know it. It's almost the end of 2011!!

Awww and the feeling when you wear the dress....no words!
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 8









dress2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhh and nope - got a week before I'm testing! 19th Aug :) Assuming my temps don't drop down, otherwise I won't bother.


----------



## Tia Maria

We're thinking March 23rd (day we met) or late May early June :) Oh that's so cool that youre the same! :)

Aw wilsey you look beautiful, just like a princess :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Awww that's such a nice idea getting married on the day you met! Love it!


----------



## Wilsey

Hmmm so just went to the bathroom and had a tiny bit of light brown on the tp! I'm 7dpo today - IB?!


----------



## Mariposa21

Tia Maria said:


> Heaay
> T-Bell its nice to hear from you i hope you are doing well :)
> 
> Wilsey my fingers are firmly crossed for you this month and i agree with Mariposa = beautiful picture!
> 
> OH MY GOD Mariposa!!!!!! I adore the gilmore girls!! The guy is Luke Danes and he's fab!! im so pleased someone else like The gilmore girls lol I watched it religiously lol
> 
> Well i O today so i'll be busy in a little while lol but ive been gettin down n dirty the past few nights (exception of last night) so fingers crossed its enough.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well and having a good evening :)
> 
> 
> xXx


Hey Maria

I love Gilmore Girls, I still watch it now on E4 lol I was kinda gutted how they ended it though :( but there was the suggestion of a happy ending lol

Fingers crossed this month is your month! 

Hope you are having a fab day!


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> Hmmm so just went to the bathroom and had a tiny bit of light brown on the tp! I'm 7dpo today - IB?!

Arrrghhh everything crossed for you honey bunch! :happydance:


----------



## Mariposa21

Beautiful wedding pictures Wilsley. Those dresses are hard to pull off and you look amazing girl! I'm off for my wedding dress fitting today, getting married in Sept!

Still feeling so tired and vivid dreams. Falling to sleep at about 9pm and finding it hard to wake up but nothing else really. Im 5 days till AF due and no spotting or anything else so what do people think?? Bad sign or does the spotting not always happen? Oh..yes had a few headaches and slight gippy feeling now and again.

So how is everyone?? Symptoms?? Wilsey so excited for you, really really hope its your month huni!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay

Wilsey it sounds very promising or you that it could be IB! Fingers crossed!

Mariposa it was gutting when it ended but as you said, you kind of knew they would live happily every after lol As for the spotting; don't rely too hard on that as when i was pregnant with my little girl i didnt get any form of spotting, so its not a bad sign darlin it could very well be your month - spotting or not :) Fingers crossed.

Well today is my 1st day past ovulation and i have zero to report lol....except something completely off topic - Lex luthor (michael rosenbaum) from smallville keeps appearing in my dreams. Nothing romantic or sexual...but he keeps being there and its strange i think lol

I hope you ladies are well

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Mariposa - Have fun at your dress fitting!!! Best feeling ever putting the dress on xx

Tia - Keep us updated with your dpo symptoms! Weird the Lex Luther is in your dreams.!!

No major symptoms to report. Still have a bit of spotting. Not sure what's going on!


----------



## DottyP

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've been out of the loop. Feel a bit daft for being on here at the minute because I've no chance of getting a BFP this month with OH being away. Feel like a fraud!

Wilsey, those picture are BEAUTIFUL! :) 

Hope everyone's doing well xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Hiii Dotty!!!

Good to hear from you! Don't be silly...you shouldn't feel daft being on here. Plus, we still need each other for moral support if we can't try one month!

Nawww thanks ;)

When is AF due Dotty? When can you start your new month?


----------



## DottyP

AF in about ten days for me then I'll be all guns blazing :) Will start temping then too.

As I'll definately get my AF this month - and cos not being able to try this month sucks - I've already decided on my AF treat. I'm going new car shopping tomorrow and I'll make sure it has enough room for a wee one. Hee hee.

How you doing? Still resisting symptom spotting? X


----------



## Wilsey

OMG!! That is the best AF present ever!! You'll have to post a pic of your new purchase :D

I'm definitely trying to resist symptom spotting. I don't have many anyway to be honest. Other than the light brown spotting that started yesterday and is very scant. I'm hoping it's implantation bleeding. My temps are still up but I guess I will see what they do...if they start going down it must mean I'm getting AF early.

So weird though, I've been so regular...


----------



## DottyP

Will keep everything crossed for you!

Forgive my ignorance but if you temp doesn't drop before AF arrives does that mean you're definately pregnant? Haven't read up on it too much xx


----------



## Wilsey

Some people find that their temp drops a few days before AF until finally the day of AF it's back to normal temp. Others find it drops suddenly when AF starts (so they don't get much warning)

If your temps stay high I would say you are most definitely pregnant. Your temps stay elevated throughout pregnancy. So if you click my chart (link at the bottom of my signature) you can have a look at mine.

You will see the first temps are lower and then there is a sudden spike (ovulation CD13) and then all temps since then have been high. If they stay high past when AF is due - I'm likely to be pg. If they don't, then I should expect AF.

At least that's what I've understood from temping...


----------



## Wilsey

If the link didn't work - here is my chart so far.

Sorry about all the TMI symptoms I've put in...:blush:

I think if your temp dips below the coverline (the red horizontal line) then it's a bad sign.
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 62.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay Dotty! Its nice to see you in here, and dont be daft feeling like a fraud....you're the creator! hehehe Blimey a car....any ideas what kind?

Heay wilsey i hope youre having a great evening :) And tell me about it....i feel invaded by him lately lol

xXx


----------



## DottyP

Aha. Now I understand!

Thanks for that Wilsey! I'm actually getting excited about temping now. Which is a little daft :)

I'll start on day one of my next cycle and use fertility friend too so we can compare. Though of course I'm hoping you won't need to temp next cycle :) xx


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, it all seems quite simple!

Also don't be alarmed if you see a temp dip close to the coverline at 7,8,9 or 10dpo -this could be implantation. Not everyone gets that though and it doesn't mean you aren't pg.

I've been loving keeping an eye on my temps, I feel in control a bit more. I actually feel more relaxed. Some people say it's stressful but I think it's easy. Take your temp in the morning before you get out of bed and put it in FF - easy!

Hehe me either!! xx

:dust:


----------



## DottyP

Hey Maria!
I'm going for a new Vauxhall Corsa. Only thing left to decide on is the colour. And as I'm not into cars and also a girl the colour matters the most - obviously! Must not change mind once it's ordered :) xx


----------



## DottyP

Wilsey said:


> Yeah, it all seems quite simple!
> 
> Also don't be alarmed if you see a temp dip close to the coverline at 7,8,9 or 10dpo -this could be implantation. Not everyone gets that though and it doesn't mean you aren't pg.
> 
> I've been loving keeping an eye on my temps, I feel in control a bit more. I actually feel more relaxed. Some people say it's stressful but I think it's easy. Take your temp in the morning before you get out of bed and put it in FF - easy!
> 
> Hehe me either!! xx
> 
> :dust:

Not told OH about my plan to temp yet. I'll just start one morning and wait for the quizzical look on his face :)


----------



## Wilsey

When he hears this weird beeping noise in the early hours...hahaha ;)


----------



## Tia Maria

Oohh a corsa, i'm a big corsa fan - ive always had them. I hope you find the perfect colour :)

Good luck to you ladies with the temping; i'm not a temper so i dont really understand it fully - but i hope it helps you both :)

xXx


----------



## SWIPER

Hi to everyone
this is my fav tread have not been on wit while. I'm convinced I ov early also as according to my phone app it should b 2 days time but hd lot of cm earlier and none now. I find bd hard going when at back of ur mind ur thinking. ..must... do..it.
I'm looking forward nd dreading two week wait but hope to keep sne reading how every one is doing.. .


----------



## Mariposa21

Tia Maria said:


> Heaaay
> 
> Wilsey it sounds very promising or you that it could be IB! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Mariposa it was gutting when it ended but as you said, you kind of knew they would live happily every after lol As for the spotting; don't rely too hard on that as when i was pregnant with my little girl i didnt get any form of spotting, so its not a bad sign darlin it could very well be your month - spotting or not :) Fingers crossed.
> 
> Well today is my 1st day past ovulation and i have zero to report lol....except something completely off topic - Lex luthor (michael rosenbaum) from smallville keeps appearing in my dreams. Nothing romantic or sexual...but he keeps being there and its strange i think lol
> 
> I hope you ladies are well
> 
> xXx

Hahaha awww Hun that made me laugh. Can u imagine if you were in a bar with ya friend and they told you lex Luther kept popping into their dreams like an extra lol you would laugh ya socks off hehe but on a more serious note, I hope it's the vivid dream symptom which I think I'm getting but maybe a little early for you, 1dpo?? 

Really wish they would make a Gilmore girls movie tO see how they got on !!


----------



## Mariposa21

DottyP said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Sorry I've been out of the loop. Feel a bit daft for being on here at the minute because I've no chance of getting a BFP this month with OH being away. Feel like a fraud!
> 
> Wilsey, those picture are BEAUTIFUL! :)
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well xxx

That's what the forum is for huni- to share your feelings during your journey and as you are experiencing something I'm sure at some point one or more us will experience then you should definitely be here still chatting away and having a giggle with us!!! Anything baby/wedding/Gilmore girls/smallville/ life in general related we wanna chat to ya x


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey swiper - welcome back! I think my hubby sometimes worries that in the future, if we are still trying, things will get a bit mechanical but as yet it tends to leave my mind but must admit before trying we use to BD pretty much every day anyway which I'm sure will die off a tad when we've got a little one haha

So swiper is an unusual name- how did ya pick it?? So tell us a bit about you huni, you doing the 2ww- I'm four days till AF and no major symptoms apart from chronic tiredness and the odd vivid dream lol lol

Hope everyone is well and gearing up for a fab weekend- we might have a little bit of BBQ weather left lol lol x


----------



## Luluboo

my af is due same day. baby dust everyone!


----------



## Mariposa21

Mariposa21 said:


> Hey swiper - welcome back! I think my hubby sometimes worries that in the future, if we are still trying, things will get a bit mechanical but as yet it tends to leave my mind but must admit before trying we use to BD pretty much every day anyway which I'm sure will die off a tad when we've got a little one haha
> 
> So swiper is an unusual name- how did ya pick it?? So tell us a bit about you huni, you doing the 2ww- I'm four days till AF and no major symptoms apart from chronic tiredness and the odd vivid dream lol lol
> 
> Hope everyone is well and gearing up for a fab weekend- we might have a little bit of BBQ weather left lol lol x




Luluboo said:


> my af is due same day. baby dust everyone!


You due on 17th??


----------



## Wilsey

Well my scant light brown spotting and just turned the dial up. It's still not lots but more than before. Think I must be getting AF really early! Bit disappointed :(


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw Wilsey i hope its not your AF coming early.....although that would be very early wouldnt it....when are u due on? :hugs: fingers crossed its just IB!!
Do you have an update?????

Mariposa i know it would seem really wierd and i'd probably take the micky out of them for it lol But he was there again! In my dream last night...we didnt even talk he was just there....which tbh i think is very rude, if he is going to invade my dreams he could at least introduce himself hehe 
I know!!!! The maker of it said last year she would like to do a film but on an interview none of the actresses knew anything about it, so....i hope it happens though. Its on a re-run on E4 atm and im waiting for the eposide where luke and loreli get together - im so soppy lol

And welcome back Swiper :) How are you?

Well i'm 2dpo now and no news what so ever. I hope all you ladies are well and having a good evening :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Due the 19th! So it would be really early. Been so regular too :shrug:

Keep the updates coming ladies!!


----------



## Mariposa21

Tia Maria said:


> Aw Wilsey i hope its not your AF coming early.....although that would be very early wouldnt it....when are u due on? :hugs: fingers crossed its just IB!!
> Do you have an update?????
> 
> Mariposa i know it would seem really wierd and i'd probably take the micky out of them for it lol But he was there again! In my dream last night...we didnt even talk he was just there....which tbh i think is very rude, if he is going to invade my dreams he could at least introduce himself hehe
> I know!!!! The maker of it said last year she would like to do a film but on an interview none of the actresses knew anything about it, so....i hope it happens though. Its on a re-run on E4 atm and im waiting for the eposide where luke and loreli get together - im so soppy lol
> 
> And welcome back Swiper :) How are you?
> 
> Well i'm 2dpo now and no news what so ever. I hope all you ladies are well and having a good evening :)
> 
> xXx

Lol lol your post made me laugh ha ha! You are right if he is going to loiter around in your subconscious the least he could do is carry out a few pleasantries lol xx really hope there is a film just to see the possibility of Luke and Lorelei having another little Gilmore girl and how different she would be as an older mother x


----------



## Mariposa21

Hope everyone having a great weekend- thank you Tia Maria for making me laugh loaddsss at your invaded dreams haha I must say he was much better looking in Zoe Duncan jack and Jane lol can you remember that with selma Blair and Azura Skye??? I can't wait for the inbetweeners best bits programme tonight- I have never laughed so hard at a sitcom in my life- if you haven't watched it you must do!!

Anyway I digressed into television land then lol lol how is everyone? Any symptoms, none for me n I'm due in 3 days. Not a single cramp just ...wait for it... Super fast growing nails and vivid dreams and chronic tiredness in the last week lol so what's the verdict??? But then again there doesn't have to be any symptoms this early, right??

Got everything crossed for you Wilsey so hope it's spotting not AF making an early appearance huni. 

How are you dotty- is hubby home??

Really living our thread- was reading another by accident in a way as I googled the fast growing nails lol and was on another b&b thread and they were quite cold when a woman asked some questions. I love that we can ask whatever in this group and we all support each other. It's a shame we can't all meet up for a coffee morning lol I think we are all flung around the four corners of the globe!!!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay Mariposa where in yorkshire are you based?
And you're very welcome i'm glad i made you laugh :) 
I've never heard ive the fast growing nails but fingers crossed its a symptom!! oooo 3 days.....when are u testing?

I hope everyone else is doing well :)

I'm 3dpo and nothing to tell really.....except my DF is watching rugby, my little lady is in bed....and i'm slouched on the sofa watching 'dont tell the bride' while waiting for a takeaway lol Thats what a sunday night should be like lol

And i agree i love the fact that we're all in the same boat and everyone is so lovely and homely on here...its so refreshing and comforting :)

I hope everyone is having a good evening

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey ladies!!

I love this thread - it's my fav. You are my girls!!! xx

So still spotting (since 7dpo) and had a bit of red/pink yesterday. Figured...yup, AF is definitely one her way and five days early!

Took my temp this morning and it was higher than yesterdays. Strange...so maybe it is implantation spotting. Your temps are supposed to drop if you are getting AF!

Very confused right now! :shrug:

Keep us posted when you test Mariposa!! :D

xx


----------



## SWIPER

Hi again swiper is my second daughters nickname after the fox on DOra.I have 2girls age 4 and 5. We debated a lot about third nd decided yes in march. I'm 37 so don't want to leave it much longer. I am 1 dpo so a long wait even though won't b surprised f af early as I think I ov early. I don't use temps or sticks so its all guess work with me. Cm is my only clue. Wisley fingers crossed for u. 
Must b the most stressful time and not a thing u can do.


----------



## Wilsey

Hey SWIPER! Ahahaha is your daughter cheeky and swipes things all the time? Cute! :)

Yeah, I was just using CM as my clue but decided to start temping and have found it really useful. I thought I O'd a day later than I really did. So think I have been off a bit for the first few months.

No idea what's going on with me...have to wait and see what my temp is tomorrow. If it's still high then I think I'm in with a shot. If it's lower then I think I'm getting AF. Boo wish I just knew! :dohh:


----------



## SWIPER

Maybe temping will b necessary for next month. My girl is full of fun nd was swiping off her older sis from early age so name stuck.. I'm busy for next 2 weeks so I'm hoping I won't b dweling on counting days. Using my days app on phone to keep track..


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhh definitely good when you are busy and can keep your mind off it! Wish I was in the same boat!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I use my days too. I wish I was busy myself. Hubby is gone and my lil one was gone all week with her father so it's just been me all by my lonesome, obsessing and poas!!


----------



## Wilsey

I was alone all weekend but managed not to poas! I did use an opk to get it out of my system though hahaha ;)


----------



## mybabyluv3

And how did the opk work out for you?


----------



## Wilsey

Faint - really faint. So definitely not a good sign hahaha.


----------



## RNTTC2011

I love reading in this thread! You girls help keep me from POAS too early! I am 3DPO and have been feeling little cramps low in my abdomen. I am no where near the time for AF, but it's almost continuous. Has anyone else experienced this little cramping before?? :shrug: It's not like AF cramping, just sort of there all the time. I'm also very confused :dohh: about all my dates from the different APPS and websites. This month I am just going by my OPK and CM. Hopefully, it worked. I see that a lot of girls also temp but was thinking that it takes a few cycles to see a clear pattern so I'm not sure if I want to start. Maybe next cycle if this one fails. 

On a different note: My husband and I fell in love over Gillmore Girls!!:thumbup: Huge fan so keep me updated if anyone hears about the movie being made.

Another question... How can I see if anyone responds to my questions... the forum is so big that I don't remember where I posted to be able to look back and see what the discussion was after mine... am I just not doing this forum thing right :dohh: I'm a newbie to ALL things forum and blogging...:blush:

Thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences with me and letting me vent also from time to time!!:hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Hi RNTTC :)

I use the 'Thread Tools' at the top of this thread on the right (under the page numbers) and click 'Subscribe to this Thread'. Then you can use the drop down at the top 'Quick Links' and click 'Subscribed Threads'.

Hope this helps :)


----------



## RNTTC2011

Wilsey said:


> Hi ladies! I'm 5dpo too. Due for AF on 23rd July.
> 
> I was cramping from 1dpo to until early 4dpo but they seem to have disappeared. Just have a slight niggle very now and then. Now my nose is all runny and my throat is a bit dry - think that might be me just getting a cold though!
> 
> I'm definitely not testing until I'm officially late!

I am so happy to hear that someone else had the cramping. I am 3DPO and feeling the cramping. It's slight, I get bad ones sometimes with AF! Glad to hear that I am not projecting symptoms.:wacko: My bb are a little fuller, but that also happens with AF. I am due for AF around the 23rd as well. I want to test the 20th though... I don't know if I will make it!! LOL!:flower:


----------



## Wilsey

Hey hun - Dotty and I both had cramping from 1dpo (hers lasted longer) but that was for July and we have both moved on to the August cycle. Don't be discouraged though...everyone is different so it could be a good sign for you!! :)


----------



## RNTTC2011

Thanks Wilsey! :hugs: It's just so hard to know whats happening. I have never been pregnant so the signs are vague to me. I thought I knew my body pretty well, but when you aren't TTC then most of the signs were ignored except the ones where AF was involved. Thanks for keeping me sane!:hug:


----------



## Wilsey

Not a problem :D

I know what you mean! I have no idea what being 'pregnant' feels like and I know some people just say they knew and I wonder if I will be like that or not. :shrug:

I'm still hopeful that this is my month.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Wilsey this will be your first? NO I"m doing even more rooting for you. I hope this is it. Sending lots of Babydust your way!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Yup, if I get pregnant it will be with my first! So looking forward to the day that I get a positive test!


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey swiper I find my app really useful as well. I think cm is a very good indicator and then doing it every other day and during your fertile period just do it every day then and let nature take it's course. I tend to work on that basis lol I am not bothered over temping as I think I will get too stresses up with it but used ovulation sticks last month and it was nice to be reassured that I was on track and right about my cycle. Really great to chat to ya and fingers crossed for you. I would love 3 babies... I'd love just one BFP right now haha xx

Hey wilsley - really really hope it isn't AF early huni. I don't wanna get ya hopes up cos I know what I'm like but it seems the right time for implantation spotting, doesn't it? I know we are not the same but AF doesn't normally start so light does it? I don't know! So confused lol even your pregnancy journey is stressing me up now hehe xx fingers crossed for you!

Hey Maria- you are absolutely right Sunday's are supposed to be lazy and laid back with lots of cups of tea hehe although do not get what you see in lex Luther he's not my cup of tea haha 
I'm from south Yorkshire. You from Yorkshire?? Really hope this month is your month hun, keep us posted on the symptoms. I'm still just vivid dreams lol no twinges or spotting or anything for me this month but keep things crossed for me. Going to test 18th if AF not arrived. Going to see a lady today about making some hair pins for my hair for my wedding! Just want tiny crystals to slot in my updo lol

Hope everyone well! So wish there was a chat facility on here!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaay ladies and welcome to the thread if ure posting in here for the first time :)

How is everyone?

I'm now 4dpo and again - nada to report lol Wilsey it sounds like youre deff in with a great shot so just keep positive! my fingers are crossed for you darlin :)

The lex luthor thing, im not even attracted to him so its just that bit more strange why he keeps appearing in my dreams, its bizzare! <- cant spell bizzare so i apologise if thats very wrong. 

RNTTC - thats so cool you fell inlove over The Gilmore girls! great taste hehe My and my DF fell inlove over a bad = The Calling to be precise :) 

I hope everyone is doing well. I'll catch you ladies later :)

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Who fell in love over the gilmore girls????????


----------



## Mariposa21

11dpo and felt a little nausious and spaced this morning but just felt like eating and had lunch and feel fine. What do we think???


----------



## Ganton

Hello everyone, I'm back :happydance:

I've tried to bring myself up to date with the activity on here whilst I've been away, but sorry if I end up asking questions that have already been asked.

So, Wilsey, I see you've had a bit of unexpected spotting. How have things progressed over the last few days? I hope you're still in with a good chance this month. And good luck to all other girls, I hope you're all well.


----------



## Wilsey

GANTON!!! Welcome back :) How was your trip?!?!

Yeah - been spotting since 7dpo. Started off light brown, then a bit of dark brown, then one instance of red/pink then back to light brown. On CD24 and I've had 24,25 and 26 day cycles (average being 25 but last two cycles were 26). So thinking I'll get AF on the 19th.

Temps are still up which is a good sign, but could easily drop in a day. :shrug:


----------



## Ganton

My trip was lovely thanks. Had a bumpy flight back into Manchester, so glad to be back.

I hope this isn't a bad sign for you Wilsey and that the spotting stops. I think I'm in fertile phase now, so getting in a good bit of BD'ing.


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton you saucy minx! ;) But seriously, catch that eggy!


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey ganton - I haven't really got to speak to you much. You been on ya hols? hope you have had a lovely time. I'm like wilsley, will be testing tomorrow but no spotting or anything for me. I really hope the spotting for wilsley is a positive sign!! It should be cos sure AF doesn't start that light and so early so everything crossed for her xx


----------



## Wilsey

Nawww thanks Mariposa! :) x


----------



## RNTTC2011

polaris said:


> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polaris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DottyP said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully she won't arrive! I would love to see you get your BFP and am sending you lots of 'stay away AF' vibes!
> 
> I did buy myself a packet of chocolate biscuits!
> 
> Aww, thank you! :hugs:
> 
> How long is your cycle? When can you try again?
> 
> XxClick to expand...
> 
> Horrible long cycles, this last one was 36 days but usually about 34 days. I don't usually ovulate until CD20 at the earliest so it's a long wait. Ah well, at least I can relax for a couple of weeks now and not have to think about TTCClick to expand...
> 
> DottyP - Sorry AF:witch: got ya this month! Who knows, maybe I will be testing with you next month. :flower:. As for long cycles, I am just realizing that mine are longer too. I O'd on CD 20 which was a little later than all the calendars said. I'm glad that I am using OPK's because they help me understand my cycle a little better. Still waiting to test this month, but I'm not feeling it even though I thought for sure this was my month. Not going to test again until the 24 if I can hold out and not buy any sticks. :winkwink: Good luck to everyone and baby dust to everyone!!:baby:Click to expand...


----------



## RNTTC2011

Mariposa21 said:


> Who fell in love over the gilmore girls????????

My husband and I! We LOVE Gilmore Girls! At one point after we had been together for a few years and the show went off the air, we would have dinner at his parents house and watch reruns of Gilmore Girls. They own all the seasons. It's just a great show! Now we watch all the foodie shows... he likes to cook and is good at it... I guess it's good that I like to eat! :winkwink:


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Ganton welcome back girl!! I'm glad to hear you had a great time on your holiday and i'm equally as glad to hear you're getting down n dirty ;)

Mariposa you're testing tomorrow? My fingers are crossed that you get the result that you want!! :)

God i love The Gilmore Girls....my DF doesn't though, you are so lucky RNTTC! lol 
Mine and my DF's programmes are The Vampire Diaries *screams omgitsbackonsoon* and Blue Bloods.

Wilsey how are things with you...any news on the spotting situation?


I don't have any news....i'm now 6dpo and nothing to report. 

I hope everyone is well and having a good evening :)

xXx


----------



## Tia Maria

Mariposa21 said:


> I'm from south Yorkshire. You from Yorkshire?? !

Heaay, no im not from Yorkshire, my DF is from West Yorkshire though :) I hope you're having a nice evening :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

So spotting is very silght now but also due for AF if two days.

Don't know what's going on. Stupid waiting game :dohh:

How is everyone else?!?!

My DH is a cop so he just likes watching reality cop shows....


----------



## RNTTC2011

Symptom watch update: the cramping is stronger today with one cramp making me think AF showed a week early... But nothing. Then I took off my husbands head for no reason then wanted to cry for the next half hour:cry: I'm tired and less motivated today too. Not sure if it's just PMS. Hard to tell.:nope: starting to feel discouraged. I'm glad I have you girls!:hugs:

As for tv... I like all the cop shows too. Being a rn makes me interested in figuring stuff out. But my dh and I also watch True Blood, raising hope, bones, fringe, parenthood... Maybe we should do more BDing and less TVing:dohh:


----------



## Wilsey

LOVE True Blood and Bones! Favourites!


----------



## RNTTC2011

Us too and we just got HD since our TV died last week! Can't wait to see Eric, Bill, or Lacine (Wearwolf) on a 46" HD TV. Bring on the dreams!!! :thumbup:
Two episodes back so lots if ogling to be done!:happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SWIPER

Is that what I think it is. ...OMG


----------



## Wilsey

I hope it's what you think it is! Within the time limit and everything :D

Eeeep! So excited! Early days - only 3 weeks and 3 days! Pray it's a sticky one for me SWIPER! :D


----------



## Mariposa21

RNTTC2011 said:


> Mariposa21 said:
> 
> 
> Who fell in love over the gilmore girls????????
> 
> My husband and I! We LOVE Gilmore Girls! At one point after we had been together for a few years and the show went off the air, we would have dinner at his parents house and watch reruns of Gilmore Girls. They own all the seasons. It's just a great show! Now we watch all the foodie shows... he likes to cook and is good at it... I guess it's good that I like to eat! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hehe that's great. I love it, I watch it every morning lol
My fiancé thinks they talk too fast lol but that's how I talk lOl so I keep up no problem haha Luke is definitely my favorite character and I was a little sad with how it ended because of the uncertainty of whether they got together in the end. It's great though when you both love watching a programme and get right excited about it hehe x


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> I hope it's what you think it is! Within the time limit and everything :D
> 
> Eeeep! So excited! Early days - only 3 weeks and 3 days! Pray it's a sticky one for me SWIPER! :D

Oh my god!!! Oh my god! Is that a BFP ???Xxx


----------



## Wilsey

I certainly hope it is Mari! I'm so excited but so nervy. It's early days - only 3 weeks and 3 days along!!


----------



## Mariposa21

Oh I'm so happy but keeping everything crossed huni. How long have you been trying? Xx


----------



## Wilsey

This was our 5th cycle - and we are over the moon. Thanks for keeping everything crossed (except your legs...you need them open ;) ) xx


----------



## SWIPER

Everything crossed for u. I might buy good thermometer. Today.


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks darl - I appreciate it!

Get that thermometer and start using fertilityfriend.com!


----------



## Mariposa21

Make sure you get one of the basal ones because I had a regular one and it wasnt much good. I didn't see any patterns or anything lol 

Watching Gilmore girls as we speak haha

AF due today for me and currently not arrived. Should I test today? Would it be accurate?? Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Well I tested two days early, so I say yes! Use an early response one though - then you know it will work! :D


----------



## Mariposa21

Will do! So pleased for you. My fiancé wants me to wait a few days so we are mOre sure it will be positive so suppose it won't do any harm. Hard though! Lol x


----------



## t-bell

Congratulations Wilsey I'm sure your over the moon, I found out that early aswell,
I was at the EPU this morning with a suspected ectopic and I got a scan and everything is perfect, a little heartbeat aswell and just one on board, she said the pain might have been a cyst bursting,

Fingers x'ed for you Wilsey that its a sticky one gl to everyone else testing xxxxxx
:happydance:


----------



## RNTTC2011

CONGRATS WILSEY!! Hope it's a sticky bean for you...:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ganton

Ahh congratulations Wilsey! I really hope all goes well, and that some of your baby dust rubs off on the rest of us.


----------



## Tia Maria

OH MY GOD!!!:happydance:
WILSEY!!!:happydance:
Congratulations girl!!!!!!!! I could just scream for you lol i'm so happy for you! My DF says congratulations too i just told him lol
Aww i hope it sticks for you darlin :)

Ganton have u tested???

Whats an rn?

I hope everyone is well.....other than being a little ahem...swollen....nothing new to report....and i'll be going onto 7dpo tomorrow.

Much love

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hehe thanks Tia! :D Tell DF thank you from me ;)

Still so paranoid that it's going to end up as a chemical! Due for AF tomorrow. Trying to relax and enjoy it. :dohh:

7dpo - man that has gone quick! Well probably not for you, but I feel like we were only just talking about you O'ing days ago!!


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh its gone soooooooooooo slowly. I cant even test yet ugh Although i'm going to anyway lol I have like 25 hpt's so what the hell.

I hope it sticks too, i'm so happy for you :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Oh you might as well Tia! Never know - might get an early BFP :D

Thanks hun! Taking another test in two hours. So worried it's just not real!


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw hun it looked very real to me :) I hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy. What did your OH say?


----------



## Wilsey

I could see it forming pretty much as soon as the pink washed over the panel. Then we covered it up and looked it at 3mins when it tells you too. Very much there. I see some people postings test and inverting the pictures and putting dots to show where the line is. But this you can see straight away. Hoping that's a good sign.

He was OVER THE MOON! He's so excited. He already thought I was pregnant. He as like 'i'm 95% sure you are pregnant. You have that pregnant radiance' :dohh:


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw Wils it looks like your with child haha i'm so happy for you (i know i keep saying). Aw the 'pregnant radiance' thats so lovely lol

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwww hope it sticks - I'm so happy! :)


----------



## RNTTC2011

Tia Maria said:


> OH MY GOD!!!:happydance:
> WILSEY!!!:happydance:
> Congratulations girl!!!!!!!! I could just scream for you lol i'm so happy for you! My DF says congratulations too i just told him lol
> Aww i hope it sticks for you darlin :)
> 
> Ganton have u tested???
> 
> Whats an rn?
> 
> I hope everyone is well.....other than being a little ahem...swollen....nothing new to report....and i'll be going onto 7dpo tomorrow.
> 
> Much love
> 
> xXx

I'm a registered nurse in the NICU - Neonatal Intensive Care Unit. I have watched many of my coworkers struggle with conception and I see the other side too, so I probably am a little more worried :nope: about the whole process than some... But you girls keep me hopeful!!:flower:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Wilsey the second line was DEFINITELY there, but I understand the worry. FX'd for you that everything works out well :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Took another one about 20 minutes ago (1.00pm) and it showed up right away and darker than yesterdays one! Taking another one with FMU tomorrow - day AF is actually due!

Feeling much more confident now. :)


----------



## HisGrace

Wilsey said:


> Took another one about 20 minutes ago (1.00pm) and it showed up right away and darker than yesterdays one! Taking another one with FMU tomorrow - day AF is actually due!
> 
> Feeling much more confident now. :)

:happydance: I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks Grace! :D

Have you tested?! You are getting close!


----------



## Mariposa21

So lovely to log on to the forum and see all these great messages wilsley! Ain't it fab xx eeeeek!! Stuff is sounding really positive and you have a lot of good vibes coming your way from loads of people hehe but still everything crossed for you! Your hubby sounds lovely bloke as well :) 

Still no AF, was due yesterday technically. Think i might test you know and the quiet hehe I know fiancé wants me to wait till I'm a lot later but I'm a bit tired of feeling a twinge and thinking is that period pain or wind or stitch lol you know what I mean don't you?? I have this heavy feeling n some tiny twinges that feel like I'm coming on but would I get these regardless?? Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

No need for me to test :( AF arrived for me.


----------



## Wilsey

Mari - I'm so sorry that the :witch: got you :(

Still, you'll move on to the next cycle and lets hope that leads to a BFP!!

:dust:

I know it's going to happen for each and everyone of us on this thread!

AF due tomorrow for me. Did another test today and it was darker than yesterdays. Will test tomorrow (14dpo) with FMU. Just want confirmation on the day AF is actually due that I'm pg.

No more brown spotting today but lots of AF type cramps (plus some that feel a bit different).


----------



## Mariposa21

Thank you Wilsley - its so nice to have the forum for the great support and stuff. 

I really hope everything is okay with you especially as you are wanting to get excited about your BFP but I understand your concern at the minute. It must be rotten at the minute, such a mix of emotions and not knowing the twinges and the cramps. But Im sure its all normal and just a few days and then its time to start getting really excited hehe. How long have you been trying?

Going to treat myself I think :) Whats annoying and makes me feel a delusional idiot is that during the two week wait I get more and more guilty if someone offers me a drink as I worry that if I have one and then it could have a detrimental effect if I am pregnant. Is that just me being stupid?? Or should I cut it out all together - not that I drink a lot may I add lol.


----------



## t-bell

Mariposa21 said:


> Thank you Wilsley - its so nice to have the forum for the great support and stuff.
> 
> I really hope everything is okay with you especially as you are wanting to get excited about your BFP but I understand your concern at the minute. It must be rotten at the minute, such a mix of emotions and not knowing the twinges and the cramps. But Im sure its all normal and just a few days and then its time to start getting really excited hehe. How long have you been trying?
> 
> Going to treat myself I think :) Whats annoying and makes me feel a delusional idiot is that during the two week wait I get more and more guilty if someone offers me a drink as I worry that if I have one and then it could have a detrimental effect if I am pregnant. Is that just me being stupid?? Or should I cut it out all together - not that I drink a lot may I add lol.

SO SORRY THE :witch:GOT U, I WOULDNT WORRY ABOUT THE DRINK AS THINGS LIKE THAT DONT CROSS OVER TO THE BABY UNTILL ABOUT 5-6 WEEKS WHEN THE PLACENTA FORMS SO GO AHEAD AND HAVE YOUR WEE DRINK IF YOU HAVENT GOT YOU BFP YET!!
:hugs:


----------



## Mariposa21

Thank you t-bell , that's good to know. Like I said, I'm not a drinker, far from it, its just I worry over the odd one I may have lol So gutted about AF :( What do others do to cheer themselves up? Any ideas what I can do?? x


----------



## RNTTC2011

So sorry to hear :witch: got you. To cheer myself up in general I like to go get Mani/Pedi's. I know this sounds kind of cliche, but the girl I go to completely spoils me in her massage chair. She puts it back far with a pillow under my head then takes her time massaging my hands and feet and never rushes me and only talks to me if I want to talk (I usually have a book with me). I love it!:thumbup::thumbup: Lately, there have been places around my area that specialize in foot massages. My coworkers say they are great and if AF :af: gets me then that's where I am headed!


----------



## SWIPER

So sorry to hear af came, Maripoasa...I find I enjoy my wine etc wit my meals out. .. u will b without it long enough when preggrs and have small baby. When my af comes I'm gutted then off I am counting again in a few days
Well I'm 5 dpo roughly I'm tired and felt a bit of nausea today and thought... I wonder... but that's the brain doing overtime again I suppose. Did u feel any different this month WIsley.


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh No!!! Mariposa i'm so sorry the Witch got you darlin that sucks!! Do anything you want to cheer yourself up. Buy something youve wanted for a while but would have felt guilty buying, do something youve wanted to do etc
I'm really sorry this isnt your month, but onwards and upwards to september!!!
:hugs:

In 50 minutes i'll be 8dpo...goddddd its dragging!!!!!

I hope everyone is well :)

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Thank you everyone. Great to have my girls! Thank you swiper, Tia Maria and RNTTC! I think I'm going to go shopping and then over priced ice cream is waiting for me lol (£4.75 a tub!) what the heck!!! Lol but cookie dough oh so good, I'm definitely a convert haha xx

So how is everyone? Haven't seen many posts from dotty p hope she is ok??

How you feeling swiper? How's the nausea? X


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, I was thinking the same thing Mari! I think Dotty is taking a break from the site since she couldn't TTC this cycle. She will hopefully be back soon!

How is everyone else?!

Mari - I got myself some brown boots last time I got AF - I LOVE THEM. What did Dotty get Tia? Wasn't it a car?!?!

So AF due today and no sign of her but I keep running to the bathroom thinking she's arriving. I'm just being paranoid...I hope!


----------



## SWIPER

Only 6dpo no nausea today. I don't usually test but bought 2 in euro shop and should have have got more. Used one yest nothing at start but when I looked later saw faint line. now I'm talking v. Faint.. read on other tread girl got faint line and then AF came.. so I'm thinking I am getting hopes up... anyway when is ur due date WIsley. Mari. Hope u enjoy treat.... I have a baptism of nephew Sunday. And we are going to spain on wed for week before my 5old returns to school. Finished up work today. looking forward to a bit of sun as its been crap weather all summer.


----------



## Wilsey

I got faint lines two days in a row at 10 and 11dpo after the time limit. Still possible!

Due 27th April.

Temp still up today - I think I'm finally accepting that AF isn't coming.

OMG - enjoy Spain!!! How amazing :D


----------



## Coleey

Wilsey said:


> Thanks Grace! :D
> 
> Have you tested?! You are getting close!

Congratulations! :)
Hi ladies! My names Nicole, I'm 24, engaged and have a 14 month old son. We have recently been trying for baby #2 and AF is currently 3 days late! I was wondering if I could join your group? I'll share my cheese cake and send lots of baby dust! :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Anyone giving free cheescake is always welcome around me!! lol Welcome Coleey :) Oooo 3 days late! are you testiing soon? Good luck my fingers will be crossed for you!

Wilsey she did indeed buy herself a vauxhall corsa.....that would certainly cheer me up 

Swiper i hope you have a fabulous holiday..pft its alright for some tut hehe

Well i'm going onto 9dpo (tomorrow). I woke up with a blocked nose....is that anything? lol Well my mind was taken off it today as me, my DF and my little lady went to a big park and had a loong lovely walk around it.. 
Although, i then got home and ripped my pants and started crying cos i felt like a fat heffer lol

I hope all you ladies are well tonight :) And Wilsey...you are a pregnant lady...AF ISNT coming hehe 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Welcome Coleey!! WE LOVE CHEESECAKE!!

Tia - Lots of people complain of runny or blocked noses before their BFPs. I seemed to get it every cycle around this time so don't think it was a thing for me. But if you don't normally get it - it could be :D When are you testing?
Nawww sorry to hear about your pants - did your DF make you feel better?

Tehehe I think you might be right, I think she's actually staying away!


----------



## Tia Maria

Well like you said she's probably staying away until she's in the TWW or near it. I don't blame her really but i hope she comes back soon :)

I hope its something, i've had it the past couple of mornings. I think i'm going to test on tuesday...although ive been told DF wants to see the result first lol With Lilly-Mae i just surprised him, so he wants to do it this time. 
Yeah he did he told me i'm beautiful and how attractive he finds me and it did make me feel better......but at the same time...i still feel like a fat herrer, but thats just me and my issues. But i love that he loves me for me :)

How are you this evening my dear?

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Mariposa21 said:


> Thank you everyone. Great to have my girls! Thank you swiper, Tia Maria and RNTTC! I think I'm going to go shopping and then over priced ice cream is waiting for me lol (£4.75 a tub!) what the heck!!! Lol but cookie dough oh so good, I'm definitely a convert haha xx
> 
> So how is everyone? Haven't seen many posts from dotty p hope she is ok??
> 
> How you feeling swiper? How's the nausea? X

Ben and jerrys is on offer in my local shop for £1.50 a tub lol it was spool good lol xx


----------



## Wilsey

Ahahaha that's a cool idea from your DF!!! They never have the power with these test ;)

Nawww he sounds like such a sweetie! Yeah, weight is a tough one. Doesn't seem to matter what weight you are - most girls aren't happy with their bodies!!

It's Saturday morning here and I'm still feeling things and going 'OMG, am I leaking?! Is it AF?!' But I'll eventually stop looking for her I hope.


----------



## t-bell

Wilsey said:


> I got faint lines two days in a row at 10 and 11dpo after the time limit. Still possible!
> 
> Due 27th April.
> 
> Temp still up today - I think I'm finally accepting that AF isn't coming.
> 
> OMG - enjoy Spain!!! How amazing :D

Aww April 27th is my lovely sons birthday so it's a lovely date to have lol xx


----------



## Coleey

Aww thanks ladies! :)
Good luck Tia, have my fingers crossed for you! 
I keep looking for AF too, think I'm going a little bit loopy!


----------



## Mariposa21

Coleey said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Grace! :D
> 
> Have you tested?! You are getting close!
> 
> Congratulations! :)
> Hi ladies! My names Nicole, I'm 24, engaged and have a 14 month old son. We have recently been trying for baby #2 and AF is currently 3 days late! I was wondering if I could join your group? I'll share my cheese cake and send lots of baby dust! :)Click to expand...

You will share you cheesecake??!! Hehe
Hi Nicole - really hope this month is your month hun x


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww Tia sorry to hear about ya pantaloons huni. Where abouts in the country are you assuming you are in this one lol sounds like you had a lovely day with your lovely family. I'm working virtually all the hours god sends at the min as have own company so me and hubby2b dream of lazy Sunday's and quality time like that! You are so lucky even with ya ripped knick knacks lol and I'm sure you look fab lass! 

Wilsley- I'm still keeping everything crossed so much but you are officially late now thOugh right?? So fab you have got ya due date too, 27th April means lots of warm birthday parties with bouncy castles hehe. Do kids still have bouncy castles?? Lol Always p'd it down on my birthday! Stupid winter birthday :(

T bell where the heck is the £1.50 Ben and Jerrys from? That's immense price! 
Hope ya well!

Hope dotty p makes her return soon but understand if she's chillin from here for a bit because babies can get to be all you think about and when you can't TTC it could be a bit frustrating. Hope you are well though huni and speak to u soooon. 

Just under a month and I'm getting married!!!


----------



## Coleey

Mariposa21 said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Grace! :D
> 
> Have you tested?! You are getting close!
> 
> Congratulations! :)
> Hi ladies! My names Nicole, I'm 24, engaged and have a 14 month old son. We have recently been trying for baby #2 and AF is currently 3 days late! I was wondering if I could join your group? I'll share my cheese cake and send lots of baby dust! :)Click to expand...
> 
> You will share you cheesecake??!! Hehe
> Hi Nicole - really hope this month is your month hun xClick to expand...

Of course hun! Aw, thank you, hope this is your month too! When are you going to test? 
Congratulations on getting married! So exiting!!!


----------



## HisGrace

Wilsey said:


> Thanks Grace! :D
> 
> Have you tested?! You are getting close!

I just saw this. Sorry, I'm so late. :) The :witch: got me this time, but I'm excited about this next cycle. Hopefully we will conceive while on vacation in South Africa! :headspin:


----------



## Mariposa21

Ooh south Africa lovely, have a fab time and hopefully the nice relaxing time with help the whole process.

Don't think I'm going to test until I'm well and truly late but willbe ovulation testing I think xx


----------



## Wilsey

Mari - I'm officially three days late now. Temp still up. Taking another test today. I think I might finally believe it if it's a BFP!

Grace - Ohhhhh SA - have an amazing time! :) Great to be excited about the next cycle and I hope that your holiday is successful in the bding department ;)


----------



## Ganton

Sorry I've been away for a while ladies. Been catching up on some work since my holiday, and getting in lots of BD'ing in my spare time :winkwink: Talk of cheesecake was enough to draw me back though :haha:

I'm really pleased that all is still going well Wilsey; I'm just not as good at expressing my excitement as some others on here. What feels like :happydance: often comes out as :coffee: haha

I'm not really sure where I'm up to at the moment. It's 16 days since start of last AF, had loads of EWCM (and I mean loads :blush: ) on Thursday, and had cramping this morning, so think I just ovulated. Had what I can only describe as toothache type pain down my arm yesterday, which I normally get just before AF, so that's a bit confusing. Does anyone else get that type of pain btw? Anyway, I'm trying to take a relaxed approach this month and just DTD at least every other day until I hit CD 33 or next AF. 

This is the month hubby and I originally intended to start trying, and if I do catch today's egg, the baby would be just the day after my birthday. I hope it's meant to be :wacko:

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding Mariposa. I hope the preparations are going well. Where abouts are you getting married? Somewhere in Yorkshire, or are you going away?


----------



## Tia Maria

Ganton heaaaay :) That would be lovely if you got pregnant this month, it truly would be meant to be what with your birthday and all :) And i haven't had that pain before :S

Mariposa OMG less than a month!!!!! Thats so ruddy exciting! Is everything ready????? I live near manchester in middleton. We moved here last year from my mums in rochdale. It was a nice day, we dont get to do it often cos of work and studies and what not but it was lovely :)

Wilsey how are you feeling? You pregnant lady you hehe

And Grace you're going to South Africa! I hope you have a wonderful time darlin...and they say when you just relax and let nature take its course THATS when it happens....so good luck :)


Im now 9dpo - 10 tomorrow and not really anything to report. No spotting, no cramping *sigh* nothing. Ive just been in a bad mood lol my poor DF. I feel HUGE, undesirable and not pregnant. But the more days pass the more days closer to testing so there is a positive one way or another lol

I hope all you ladies are well :)

xXx


----------



## Ganton

Hey Tia. Sorry to hear you're having a down day. I have days like that where I feel fat, no matter what DH says. Was it Heaton Park that you went to?


----------



## Ganton

:blush:What are you studying for Tia? Sorry, I'm just being nosey now :blush:


----------



## GretaG

JehovahsGrace said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will conceive while on vacation in South Africa! :headspin:
> 
> Oooo! I've always wanted to go there, how neat for you! Good luck!!! :flower:Click to expand...


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay Ganton
Ah its ok hun, i guess we all get them...just a bit crappy when we do. And yeahh it was heaton park that we went to....its a lovely walk there.....do you go there?
Be as nosey as you like :) I'm studying for a degree in Canine Behaviour and loving it might i add lol

How are you this evening?

Heaay GretaG :)

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Canine behavior - very cool, different! I bet it's really interesting! You a dog lover then? Sorry to hear ya a bit fed up lass, I know it's so hard to not wallow especially when you just wanna get pregnant and stuff. I'm pretty sure I'm a pain in the arse all the time at the minute lol lol Getting married in a little village inn a few miles from our house. Getting a little nervous but just because I want to make sure it all goes smoothly lol

Ganton I get arm pains, it's like shooting pains from my arm pits to my elbows, a right dull heavy feeling, some months it's worse than others though :) 

So excited for you wilsley, you are officially late and things are looking really positive hehe. Think I'll not test early though and wait till im late so it takes away a bit of stress and possible disappointment because I've got enough of it already every month when the witch comes along lol 

Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey Greta you testing soon?? You been experiencing any symptoms?? X


----------



## Tia Maria

Aww Mariposa i'm sure it will go perfectly...you must must MUST let me see the wedding pictures! :wedding: Ooooo i'm so excited for youuuu :D

I'm feeling a bit better now...cried about it to my DF last night lol and he made me feel better (again lol) I did something naughty though....i put his mobile in the washing machine  he wasnt very happy but he was also surprisingly forgiving lol

I'm now 10dpo (11tomorrow) and i'm going to start testing in the morning....no doubt it will be a constant 4 days of BFN's....but hey ho lol

I hoe all you ladies are feeling well tonight and having a good night.....i discovered a gooorgeous new food lol It's called Potato Au Gratin....basically potatoes in a cheesey sauce...buy mmmm MM its lovely

Anyway have a great night (and morning) girls

xXx


----------



## HisGrace

Tia Maria said:


> Aww Mariposa i'm sure it will go perfectly...you must must MUST let me see the wedding pictures! :wedding: Ooooo i'm so excited for youuuu :D
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better now...cried about it to my DF last night lol and he made me feel better (again lol) I did something naughty though....i put his mobile in the washing machine  he wasnt very happy but he was also surprisingly forgiving lol
> 
> I'm now 10dpo (11tomorrow) and i'm going to start testing in the morning....no doubt it will be a constant 4 days of BFN's....but hey ho lol
> 
> I hoe all you ladies are feeling well tonight and having a good night.....i discovered a gooorgeous new food lol *It's called Potato Au Gratin....basically potatoes in a cheesey sauce...buy mmmm MM its lovely*
> 
> Anyway have a great night (and morning) girls
> 
> xXx

Cheese and carbs. Yummmmm :thumbup:


----------



## SWIPER

Hello girls
Well if I get af this month I will b so fed up as I'm so convinced I'm pg. I felt so tired yest even though I'm only 8 dpo. I did a clear blue test kand had a faint plus. My oh and me anlysed it to death took a pic but crap so I'll wait few days. I have no cramp whatsoever and did last month. What's an evap? Saw thread bout this.


----------



## Wilsey

Oh showing us the wedding pictures is a total must!!!! I love seeing wedding photos :D

SWIPER - an evap is a line that comes up after the time limit. Something about the line reacting with moisture. If the faint positive came up within the time limit that's a positive. I would make your next one a pink dye though - blue dye's are apparently notorious for evaps and false positives.

Wishing you all the luck in the world with your next test SWIPER :dust:


----------



## SWIPER

How do I attach BfP


----------



## Wilsey

OMG! Go to 'Go Advanced' at the bottom of the box and then you will find a paperclip.


----------



## SWIPER

It says uploads disabled


----------



## Mariposa21

Tia Maria said:


> Aww Mariposa i'm sure it will go perfectly...you must must MUST let me see the wedding pictures! :wedding: Ooooo i'm so excited for youuuu :D
> 
> I'm feeling a bit better now...cried about it to my DF last night lol and he made me feel better (again lol) I did something naughty though....i put his mobile in the washing machine  he wasnt very happy but he was also surprisingly forgiving lol
> 
> I'm now 10dpo (11tomorrow) and i'm going to start testing in the morning....no doubt it will be a constant 4 days of BFN's....but hey ho lol
> 
> I hoe all you ladies are feeling well tonight and having a good night.....i discovered a gooorgeous new food lol It's called Potato Au Gratin....basically potatoes in a cheesey sauce...buy mmmm MM its lovely
> 
> Anyway have a great night (and morning) girls
> 
> xXx

Haha Tia dude wheres your head at lass??? Lol Bless ya huni - please tell me the mobile thing was an accident! Because if not your husband is a saint hehehe. Will get the wedding pictures up so you can have a look providing they make me look lovely like wilsleys avatar pic, so jealous lol

xxx


----------



## Mariposa21

Swiper really hope you get another positive huni nearer when your AF due! That would be so cool and another BFP for our thread!! Yipee

And love Potato au Gratin also known as Potato Dauphinoise which we here in Barnsley..well me lol call Tattie Dolphins lolol


----------



## Tia Maria

Oooooo i hope theres another BFP soon that'd be amazing! C'MONNNNN SWIPER!! lol I'm rooting for ya!

Mariposa i kno lol it was an accident dont worry:blush: My DF calls potatos tatties...must be a yorkshire thing lol

Wilsey how are you this evening?

I hope everyone is ok and having a good evening. 

Im now 11dpo and im having dreams and when i turned over in bed last night, my pelvis cracked...which only ever used to happen when i had spd when pregnant with my daughter. Maybe i'm clutching at straws i dont know. I did a test this morning and got a BFN ugh

xXx


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats Swiper!

As the time to test gets closer I'm getting nervous. I'm not sure when AF is supposed to actually show but I think I will consider myself late if she isn't here by Thursday. I will have to buy a few pg tests so I can test for a few days just in case the first one is a BFN. It could still be too early despite what the calendars say. It will be 14 dpo on Thursday, I think...

I love potato au gratin too!! Anything with cheese and cream is great... cheesecake is my favorite dessert!! I'm allergic to chocolate so desserts are slim pickings sometimes.

I hope everyone has a good day! Congrats again to all the :bfp:'s, FX'd for those still waiting, and :hugs: to all that AF got!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaayyy RNTTC Good luck for thursday!! Are you going to test sooner?

I hope you're ok :)

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Cracking pelvis! Sounds gruesome! Tia your messages always make me laugh! Your my kooky forum bud huni! 

Lots of you on here seem to test earlier on- you must spend a fortune on tests! I couldn't do it I don't think, I think I'd be too disappointed :( or do you find it comforting cos I was thinking if I get a bfn before AF arrives then I won't be as surprised and upset if I reckon I have had symptoms that month. What does people think??

Just watching QI and been eating hubby's apple and blackcurrant crumble hehe was actually discussing potato gratin over tea lol was saying I need to get stuff to make it with the big tomorrow :)

Hope your all well- you are all fab! Hurry back dotty and so happy for wilsley!


----------



## Wilsey

Can't wait to hear how everyones tests go!

I'm good. Got to work this morning and could have sworn I must have started bleeding because I felt like my underwear was wet. I'm basically leaking!! All clear and yellowish mucus. Gross. Super tired and light cramping but that's about it.

Tia - do you remember roughly how many dpo (or how late you were) when you got a positive with your daughter?


----------



## RNTTC2011

Thanks Tia! I'm okay. Just mostly exhausted :sleep: I think, had a rough weekend at work. I work in the NICU as a nurse and started a new role this weekend as a NICU nurse in the L&D unit going to all the deliveries. Makes this process interesting and a little more difficult.

I was hoping that I could wait till tomorrow to start but looking at my ticker telling me to test makes me want to buy one today! :thumbup: The symptoms I have had for the last two weeks just don't seem like what everyone with BFP's have, :nope: so I'm nervous to take a test or to just wait for AF to arrive. It is pretty hard to see the BFN's. :wacko: I will try to keep a positive attitude though since this is our first cycle of really trying and me using digi OPK's, the other ones were too hard to read. It's just that at 36, I'm not getting any younger. If this isn't our month I plan to start temping as this seems helpful too! I'm am REALLY glad that I found this forum and this thread! :hugs: I have learned so much in such a short time. THANKS!


----------



## Tia Maria

Mariposa awwwww i'm glad i make you laugh hun :) How are you feeling? I test now only cos my DF bought me like 25 internet cheapies lol ive got them so why not use them ay? 

AAAAHHH wilseyy lol thats what they DONT tell you about being pregnant haha alllllll the mucoussss lol sorry. I didnt know that you could test earlier than day 14 when i was pregnant with my daughter so i just tested when my AF was due. Aw though, i remember cuddling into him in bed and waking him uo and say 'baby....you're going to be a daddy' hehe and then shoved my pee stick in his face to prove it..ahem lol When i see your picture there <<< it makes me so happy for you :)

Aw RNTTC it sounds exhausting! but go on you taking on another responsibility at work :) very admirable what you do. Im wishing you all the luck for this month, my fingers are firmly crossed. And just remember...nearly 36 or not, you will make a fantastic mother and it will happen for you. Its early days with your first cycle and what not, it's all just another part of the story to tell your little one when he/she decides to turn up :)



xXx


----------



## RNTTC2011

Thanks Tia and will probably test today since now I am dying to know...LOL! Love all these crazy feelings...:haha: Been really moody and feel like crying :cry: right now knowing I have friends to talk to about all this!
:hug:


----------



## Wilsey

Ahahaha I know! It's all so disgusting...I mean beautiful ;)

Tia - when are you due for AF?

Seriously can't wait to hear how all the tests go! :D


----------



## Tia Maria

Wilsey i'm due AF on thursday, so im going into 12dpo tomorrow. I'll be testing in the morning and i'll let you know how it goes:)

Ooo RNTTC let us know how the test goes!! Good luck

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hurry up time - I want to know how both tests go!

GL Tia and RNTTC!! :D


----------



## SWIPER

Good luck to everyone testing. Thanks forall the support.. its nice to b able to chat to someone. I'm just waiting to see now f af stays away due thur.. fri. No regular pattern here


----------



## Coleey

Good luck Tia & RNTTC!! :hugs:

Congratulations Swiper! :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Good luck swiper im seding positive thoughts your way :)

Well i tested this morning and i think it was a BFN, but my DF thinks he could see the faintest of faintest lines....but i couldnt lol I woke up with zero energy, i need to wall paper my bedroom but i just have no 'get up and go' lol
I'm hoping the bfn is nothing....i mean i know i dont have any symptoms but i didnt with my daughter...all throughout the pregnancy so it might be like that again :S Ok ok so i'm trying to lie to myself lol

I hope you're all well and having a good day....i best try and get the little madam down for a nap and get some decorating done tut

OORRR i could put her down for a nap....and go drink some coca cola :) Gods lifes choices suck ggr

xXx


----------



## RNTTC2011

Well I tested today and it was a :bfn:. I am cramping again today so I am thinking :witch: is out to get me next. Will try not to test again till Thursday if she doesn't show.


----------



## Tia Maria

Awww RNTTC i'm sorry about your bfn :hugs: theres 2 days til thursday yet dont lose hope :)

I still have zero symptoms...none at all. So i've no news sorry girls

I hope you're all havinga good day :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I miss Dotty!


----------



## Tia Maria

Me too :( 
I hope she's ok....and her husbands family. Fingers crossed they're ok.

How are you Wilsey my dear?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I know. I'm really worried it means something bad has happened. :(

I'm good. Cramping and tired but loving it!

How you doing?! So we are waiting on Thursday eh? Can't wait to hear how your new tests go x


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh i hope not!!! :(

Well i dont get it. I did a test this morning and there was an EXTREMELY faint line...so i dont know if it was an evap line or faint, faint positive...i dont know lol So i'm going to test again tomorrow if AF doesnt show. How clear does the line have to be?

Aww bless you so much hun :) I'm glad youre enjoying it 

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Tia Maria said:


> Oh i hope not!!! :(
> 
> Well i dont get it. I did a test this morning and there was an EXTREMELY faint line...so i dont know if it was an evap line or faint, faint positive...i dont know lol So i'm going to test again tomorrow if AF doesnt show. How clear does the line have to be?
> 
> Aww bless you so much hun :) I'm glad youre enjoying it
> 
> xXx

My first line was so faint, the next morning I did another faint aswell and I did a cb and it said pregnant, what colour was the test pink or blue, do a frer pink one I found them the most accurate xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay T-Bell
It was a pink internet cheapie so i dont know if theyre reliable or not of if it was an evap line or not....i might get a clear blue tomorrow.
How are you feeling today? I hope you are well :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I agree with t-bell - get a pink FRER. They are the most reliable.

I hope it was a positive xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Well, i was a bit dubious with the very faint line this morning, and even more so seeing as (as you all know) ive had zero symptoms lol. Anyway i got a clear blue this afternoon and clear as day no mistake...it was there....a big fat juicy positive :D

Me and my DF are over the moon....i'm still in shock to be honest it hasnt really sunk in properly (getting there though). I hope all you ladies are having a great evening :)

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Tia Maria said:


> Heaaay
> Well, i was a bit dubious with the very faint line this morning, and even more so seeing as (as you all know) ive had zero symptoms lol. Anyway i got a clear blue this afternoon and clear as day no mistake...it was there....a big fat juicy positive :D
> 
> Me and my DF are over the moon....i'm still in shock to be honest it hasnt really sunk in properly (getting there though). I hope all you ladies are having a great evening :)
> 
> xXx

Awwww congratulations!! Sooooooo happy for you hun!! xx


----------



## Ganton

Wow, congrats Tia, that's so exciting :happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

Woooooo congrats Tia!! We can be bump buddies :D

Are you going to use a digi to see the word 'pregnant'?!


----------



## Wilsey

P.S post photos of your tests!!! :)


----------



## Ganton

How many dpo are you Tia? I hope this is a lucky month in the thread!


----------



## t-bell

Wilsey said:


> Woooooo congrats Tia!! We can be bump buddies :D
> 
> Are you going to use a digi to see the word 'pregnant'?!

We can all be bump buddies congrats Tia, I didn't get a proper positive on the wee cheap one till a week after I got my positive on frer, 

I'm good I'm sooo much better after seeing my bean, I'm also nearly a raspberry lol nearly 8 weeks I can't believe it 

I wish u sticky baby dust and u aswell wisley and every 1 else

I'm just in such a happy mood this evening, first evening in ages I haven't felt nauseous lol

Xx


----------



## Wilsey

OMG I can't wait until I see my bean!!! Definitely keep your fingers crossed we have sticky ones! :D

Right - adding my bump buddies to my signature now!


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton - I have my fingers crossed that this will be your lucky month too!

:dust: x


----------



## Tia Maria

Awwww thanks girlss :D

I so hope too this is a lucky month Ganton :)

T-Bell i'm glad to hear you're feeling good, thats great to hear :D I hope it stays this way. 

And oooo i'll be a bump buddy :D I'll add it to my siggy thingy tomorrow i have to go now i just snuck on lol

Congrats on seeing the beann and for nearly being a raspberry hehe

I hope you are all well 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I'm so excited for you Tia!!! :D When you come on tomorrow we need pictures, how how far along you are. Basically all the details :D


----------



## Mariposa21

Tia Maria said:


> Heaaay
> Well, i was a bit dubious with the very faint line this morning, and even more so seeing as (as you all know) ive had zero symptoms lol. Anyway i got a clear blue this afternoon and clear as day no mistake...it was there....a big fat juicy positive :D
> 
> Me and my DF are over the moon....i'm still in shock to be honest it hasnt really sunk in properly (getting there though). I hope all you ladies are having a great evening :)
> 
> xXx

Aww wow darling! So happy or you!!!!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaayyy
Awww thanks so much girls. Welll, i tested on an Internet cheapie yesterday morning and it was realllly faint, so i tested later on clear blue and it was clear as day. I'll upload a picture when my camera stops being a sod lol I was 13dpo yesterday. I tested again today (AF due today) and its still positive so its definitely right. I have an oppointment with the doctor this afternoon and i'm also telling my mum afterwards hehe I'm so giddy.

I hope everyones having a lovely day....its beautiful weather here. 

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww luv so excited for you. You got yourself booked into docs quick! You don't mess around hehe is that what ya gotta do when you find out?

So happy for you and everyone who has got their BFPs- I'm sure this thread is getting lucky so to speak hehe

So how did u break the fab news to hubby tia? So pleased for you ESP has u had no symptoms lol cos you kept putting you didn't have any hehe it's mad how everyone so different because Wilsey had spotting etc so pleased for everyone and keep that good luck coming!


----------



## SWIPER

This is defo a lucky tread. I'm onhols in spain. Had to see was thre any news and congrats TIa its great news. Fingers crossed to anyone waiting. Well in due af tom and no cramps zilch. Have purposefully not brought tests. Had 2 fint positives so I'm looking good but will wait now till in home next week to confirm. Talk soon girls take it easy


----------



## Wilsey

Woooo can't wait to hear how the doctors went and telling your Mum :)

Can't wait for everyone else to get their BFPs!! :)


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww wilsley all your messages are so lovely, I bet you are so happy xx


----------



## Wilsey

Nawww thanks Mari! I am super happy :) I have a long weekend at home with my hubby and I'm feeling good :)

Still quite worried about m/c but it's not something I can help. I don't smoke, drink, I exercise, I eat right so if it happens it's because the baby wasn't right.


----------



## Coleey

Sooooooo happy for you lovely ladies and pray they are sticky beans! Hoping for more BFPs over the next month!! :hugs:


----------



## RNTTC2011

Congrats Tia!!


----------



## Tia Maria

Aww thanks ladies you're all so lovely its fantastic. 

He was the one that saw it first he was like 'i dont think its worked' i said 'why', he said 'cos theres a cross in a window' I was like...that's supposed to happen if i'm pregnant....then we both said 'oh my god' lol
My mum was over the moon...she was phoning everyone and even made me drive her to the shop to buy Marty (my df) some beers lol

Swiper that's sounding promising :)

I hope everyone is having a great day :)

Who's left to test?

I hope Dotty comes back soon.

xXx


P.S. The doc said my Estimated Due Date is 10th May :D (although it'll change when we have our first scan).


----------



## Wilsey

You are so close to my due date Tia!! :)

Yeah, where is everyone else in their cycle?


----------



## RNTTC2011

I'm still a no show... BFN and No AF :shrug:


----------



## Wilsey

RNTTC - are your cycles quite regular?


----------



## RNTTC2011

I thought so until I started charting them...LOL!:haha: I used to know when AF was coming because of the cramping. Now I'm not so sure. I should have seen her early this morning or maybe tomorrow? :shrug: Now when I am looking more closely on my chart from FF, I am thinking I won't be late till Saturday?? Maybe I am over thinking this... Can't real SS since everything is the same as my symptoms prior to :witch:

How are you feeling Wilsey?? I'm so excited for you!!:happydance:


----------



## Wilsey

Hmmm and you might be one of those people that produces hcg way slower than others. So you might not get a positive until after AF is late.

I'm good :) And thanks x Feeling better now that I've heard some other girls in their first tri have had hardly any symptoms! :)


----------



## RNTTC2011

If I get AF this cycle, I think I will be better aware of my cycle for next try. Plus I am going to try BBT since it seemed to help with so many girls on here. I won't be totally frustrated with TTC until after December. Being 36yo now means that intervention is there earlier if need be, which is actually comforting. A friend at work said that I should already ask for a referral to a infertility clinic at work and get a jump on things. I still have FX'd that we can do this naturally since I have already learned so much from just "talking" to everyone!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaayyy
Wilsey don't be worrying about no symptom hun, sometimes it can be just as common as having them.

RNTTC i'm really willing you're AF to stay away so you can get you're BFP. Hopefully Wilsey is right and you just produce hcg at a slow rate...tut lazy sod hehe Fingers are firmly crossed :)

Wilsey from what i worked out and online calculators and stuff i worked it out to be 4th May....but the doc said 10th so....dont know which to go with lol

Mariposa where are you in your cycle?

I hope everyone's ok

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> Nawww thanks Mari! I am super happy :) I have a long weekend at home with my hubby and I'm feeling good :)
> 
> Still quite worried about m/c but it's not something I can help. I don't smoke, drink, I exercise, I eat right so if it happens it's because the baby wasn't right.

Aww luv, I'm sure everyone feels that way till the three month mark and you sound really healthy and fit which will work in you and your babys favor I'm sure. So happy for both you and Tia, gives us all hope that it happens! 

I've got four days till my fertile time lol bought some ov tests but I think knowing your cm and fertile time and doing lots of BD-ing but giving the sperm chance to evolve between doing the deed if you get me should work eventually because doesn't it stay alive for a while?

So where is everyone else at?? Can we make it a BFP hat trick! Hehe xx


----------



## RNTTC2011

Got my :witch: early this morning. On to the next cycle but I wanted to thank everyone for their support through my first month of TTC! :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry to hear that RNTTC!! Good luck for the next round :) xx


----------



## t-bell

RNTTC2011 said:


> Got my :witch: early this morning. On to the next cycle but I wanted to thank everyone for their support through my first month of TTC! :hugs:

Aww good Lucy for next cycle luv I wish u lots of baby dust xxxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Awww RNTTC I'm really sorry the witch got you. I wish you all the luck for your next cycle :hugs: what are you going to do/get to treat yourself?

I hope everyone's ok today :)

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww RNTTC that's what we are here for! On to next month and lots more doing the dancehehe x


----------



## Coleey

Sorry the witch got you hun! Wishing you lots of luck for your new cycle!
I'm on CD 6 after a witch attack, really hoping this month is our month. Going to be away from my man for a week though, I'm flying to England to see family. Feeling positive though!! :)

How are you ladies doing? xxx


----------



## RNTTC2011

Family is always good! They can help distract and renew for the next cycle! FX'd for you and lots of :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ganton

Sorry to hear the witch got you RNTTC. I was on here a lot during my first month of TTC and I know how useful I found it, so I'm glad you felt supported. It's lovely that this thread is still going, so that we can continue to support each other through TTC, 2WW and pregnancy.

Tia, have you been to see your doctor yet? I hope it went/goes well. What do they actually do at the first doc's appointment? I guess you tell me when you make the appointment that you're pregnant.

So, is anyone else still in this month? I'm not sure when I ovulated, but I think I'm somewhere between 7 and 11 dpo. I know that's a bit vague, but I had cramping over 4 days so don't know which day I actually ov'd on. Anyway, my boobs have been fuller and a bit sore over last day, so could be AF. Normally, AF starts within a couple of days of this symptom, so just going to see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## Wilsey

I have my fingers crossed for you Ganton :) Do you think you will wait until AF is due before testing?


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay
Good luck Ganton my fingers are firmly crossed for you :D Fuller boobs and a bit sore....sounds positive i hope its the start of something for you. I did go to the docs but she just referred me to the midwife...apparently they dont do the consultation at the doctors anymore. So it was a waste of time really....my midwife oppointment is on thursday 1st.

Cooley i hope you have a lively time with your family :)

I hope everyone's having a great night

xXx


----------



## Ganton

Ooh, I don't know Wilsey. The problem is, I don't know when AF is actually due. Last 2 cycles have been 18, then 34 days, so it's a bit difficult to work out. 

I think I'll wait until at least Thursday, as that's earliest that I reckon AF is likely to be due, based on when I think I ovulated. As you can see there's a lot of guessing in there, but I'll probably start to get hopeful if boobs continue to get more sore but AF isn't here in another day or two.

How are you feeling? Are you still super excited? When I found out that you and Tia got your BFPs, I wanted to tell my friends, then realised that I'd have to admit I'm on a TTC forum - haha. I'm still really excited for you though


----------



## Ganton

Cheers Tia. 

It's interesting to know what might happen when you see the doc. I think my surgery has a clinic for a visiting midwife a couple of days a week, so they may just arrange an appointment in that clinic straight away. I hope I get to find out for myself soon :haha:


----------



## Wilsey

Ahhh I see! Good idea to wait until Thursday then! Can't wait to hear how the testing goes :D xx

Nawww you are such a cutie! I'm very excited! Just over the 5 week mark now :) Everything seems fine. Got a docs appointment for bloods and swabs when I get to 7 weeks. Appointment with the MW at 10 weeks. Then a scan at 12 weeks. So hopefully that will monitor how I'm doing :)


----------



## mybabyluv3

Glad to see you doing well Wilsey. Good, keep up with your testing. It should feel pretty real now.


----------



## Mariposa21

Ganton said:


> Sorry to hear the witch got you RNTTC. I was on here a lot during my first month of TTC and I know how useful I found it, so I'm glad you felt supported. It's lovely that this thread is still going, so that we can continue to support each other through TTC, 2WW and pregnancy.
> 
> Tia, have you been to see your doctor yet? I hope it went/goes well. What do they actually do at the first doc's appointment? I guess you tell me when you make the appointment that you're pregnant.
> 
> So, is anyone else still in this month? I'm not sure when I ovulated, but I think I'm somewhere between 7 and 11 dpo. I know that's a bit vague, but I had cramping over 4 days so don't know which day I actually ov'd on. Anyway, my boobs have been fuller and a bit sore over last day, so could be AF. Normally, AF starts within a couple of days of this symptom, so just going to see what happens tomorrow.

Can you believe my AF due on my wedding day!! So that's either going to be a right pain or the best present ever lol xxx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hope everyone is really well and having a great weekend!

How you feeling Tia, any pregnancy symptoms?? What about you wilsley, how are you doing?? Like I said above, if the AF makes an appearance, it's due my wedding day :( poor me haha.

Anyone heard anything from dotty? I am a little worried- hope all is well with her family etc. Come back soon huni! 

So where is everybody else? Anyone due around the 17th sept like me?? Really got everything crOssed fOr a 2012 bambino and this thread I'm sure is lucky!

Any of the pregnant ladies got any tips for BFPs? Timings, techniques, positions lol did you do anything specific lol xx


----------



## Coleey

Mariposa21 said:


> Hope everyone is really well and having a great weekend!
> 
> How you feeling Tia, any pregnancy symptoms?? What about you wilsley, how are you doing?? Like I said above, if the AF makes an appearance, it's due my wedding day :( poor me haha.
> 
> Anyone heard anything from dotty? I am a little worried- hope all is well with her family etc. Come back soon huni!
> 
> So where is everybody else? Anyone due around the 17th sept like me?? Really got everything crOssed fOr a 2012 bambino and this thread I'm sure is lucky!
> 
> Any of the pregnant ladies got any tips for BFPs? Timings, techniques, positions lol did you do anything specific lol xx

Really hope AF stays away, what a lovely wedding present that would be! Good luck hun :)
I'm due around the 18th Sept, fingers crossed for us! :dust:


----------



## IssyBea

Can I please join your thread. You ladies seem so lovely.

I have just started ttc had a chemical last month. Was an awful experience. But now I am in another month and cd7 of 34 day cycle. I am not the most patient person & waiting to o is driving me mad. 

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend x


----------



## Coleey

IssyBea said:


> Can I please join your thread. You ladies seem so lovely.
> 
> I have just started ttc had a chemical last month. Was an awful experience. But now I am in another month and cd7 of 34 day cycle. I am not the most patient person & waiting to o is driving me mad.
> 
> Hope you are all having a lovely weekend x

Welcome Issy! I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: Sending you lots luck and baby dust for this cycle! xx


----------



## IssyBea

Thanks coleey
And mariposa I am your fellow Yorkshire bird but now living down south, as my mum always says - you can take the lass outta Yorkshire but you can't take Yorkshire outta the lass!
Baby dust to you all


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay Issy welcome to the thread :) I hope its lucky for you.

Mariposa that sucks that youre due on on your wedding day thats sooooo cruel!! aint mother nature just a mofo sometimes lol Although.....how wonderful would a wedding baby be :D oh....ive just got myself excited about it now lol No symptoms for me....i'm hoping it was like my last where i had zilch lol

Wilsey how are you feeling my dear?

Good luck this month!!!!! (september i mean)

xXx


----------



## IssyBea

Congrats on your bfp Tia and wilsey hope ur both enjoying it and as this seems to be a lucky thread I am sure the rest of us are gonna get bfp's soon.

Mariposa gl with the wedding I got married earlier this year and it was the best day ever, fingers crossed you get one hell of a wedding pressie with a bfp

I have 34 day cycle so still waiting to o and won't be testing till end of sept. Seems bloody ages away


----------



## bubbamaking

IssyBea said:


> Thanks coleey
> And mariposa I am your fellow Yorkshire bird but now living down south, as my mum always says - you can take the lass outta Yorkshire but you can't take Yorkshire outta the lass!
> Baby dust to you all

Hey I'm on cd 5 also had a chemical last month and am ready for this month just got all my opks and hpts ordered ill never learn I carnt resist testing early good luck this month I'm also a yorkshire gal xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay bubba welcome :) Ohhhh don't worry about it i was testing all the time lol....my DF bought me 25 so i was using them like they were going out of fashion lol

And thank you very much Issy i really hope this is a lucky thread for you :)

xXx


----------



## IssyBea

I ordered loads of stuff on internet, think I got a bit carried away but it helped me move onto next month and look forward to getting all my goodies. Now all I need to do is wait patiently to use them. Not testing early this month though and I am relying on all you b&b girlies to get me through ( no pressure)
Got fingers crossed


----------



## bubbamaking

I no hope I can be same never used to test early till I joined this site lol but I don't mind with the internet cheapies I'm hoping this is my month been ttc for 18 month this month and if we got pregnant this month baby wud be due near are anniversary of when me and hubby met fingers crossed for all of us x


----------



## IssyBea

Ahhh that would be lovely. Sending lots of lovely baby dust your way.


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies - welcome to the new ones :)

I had a chemical in June and pretty sure I didn't ovulate in July and got lucky in August. Hopefully you ladies ovulate like normal!

I'm doing good. Just a few cramps :)

xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
I really hope this is your month girls...i mean wow...18months TTC thats a long time i hope so much this is it for you :)

Issy we're all here for you hunnypot hehe :)

Heay wilsey...awww poor you with the cramps....do you have any sickness or anything? I hope you're feeling well :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

No morning sickness but did have some light brown spotting this morning. Kind of freaked me out. I know it's fine and only worry if it's fresh - but it's still a bit scary!


----------



## IssyBea

Wilsey try not to worry, I know it's easier said than done.

Tia what symptoms are you having?

Have either of you bought any cute baby stuff yet?

Sooooooo excited for you both, reminds me it will be my turn one day(positive thinking is a good thing, right!?)


----------



## Wilsey

Thank Issy - definitely easier said than done, but I am trying :)

Haven't purchased any baby stuff yet - won't be doing that until after 12 weeks. Just can't imagine having it in the house if I m/c'd. Means I can start saving up for it though :)

Ohhh definitely. This was my 5th cycle and I didn't know how much longer it would take - just supposed to happen when it's supposed to happen! :)


----------



## IssyBea

You're so right it will happen when it is meant to be.

My dh says when it happens we wont tell anyone or buy anything till 12/13 weeks. So when it eventually happens yet more waiting. Think there is a pattern here.

Just got up to a lovely sunny day, makes me so much happier when the sun is out:happydance:


----------



## Mariposa21

Coleey said:


> Mariposa21 said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is really well and having a great weekend!
> 
> How you feeling Tia, any pregnancy symptoms?? What about you wilsley, how are you doing?? Like I said above, if the AF makes an appearance, it's due my wedding day :( poor me haha.
> 
> Anyone heard anything from dotty? I am a little worried- hope all is well with her family etc. Come back soon huni!
> 
> So where is everybody else? Anyone due around the 17th sept like me?? Really got everything crOssed fOr a 2012 bambino and this thread I'm sure is lucky!
> 
> Any of the pregnant ladies got any tips for BFPs? Timings, techniques, positions lol did you do anything specific lol xx
> 
> Really hope AF stays away, what a lovely wedding present that would be! Good luck hun :)
> I'm due around the 18th Sept, fingers crossed for us! :dust:Click to expand...

Great stuff! We can be TTC buddies hun hehe would be a fabulous wedding present wouldn't it!! Xx hope u having fab weekend!


----------



## Mariposa21

Hello everyone xx

Welcome issy bea and bubbamaking hope you are Both well and feel at home in our lovely thread :) 

Just collect the most beautiful hair slides for the wedding, they are so lovely and she has put the bridesmaids clips in lovely organza bags so they can double up as little presents hehe

Really hope ya well wilsley and I'm sure spotting is normal. Really hope you get assigned a really lovely midwife to guide you through :) when I read your posts I just wanna give you a hug because u are worried about m/c ing. I've got everything crossed for you huni and I'm sure everything will be fine and perfect.

How's you Tia! Any symptoms? Is your mum still bouncing off the walls with excitement?? Hehe bless her :) so happy for you both!

Ovulating tomorrow or at least going into the fertile time. So BD ing every other day and lots on the 2nd which I'm sure is my most fertile day and lots of elevating those hips hehe x 

Still no sign of dotty, maybe she's called it a day with the forum- it's not for everyone xxxx


----------



## IssyBea

Thanks Mariposa loving the thread!

Just putting my feet up after a long day. At least being busy makes the time go quicker, I know I shouldn't wish my life away but I can't help it. Can't wait to O got all my tic goodies ready. If nothing happens this month then will start temping from cd1 of next cycle, but hopefully won't need to.

Hope you all have had a lovely long weekend


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Aw wilsey its natural to be nervous darlin don't worry. You'll be fine and be a wonderful mummy to this little jellybean lol

I'm not having any symptoms to be honest...i didnt with my last pregnancy though so its all good....looks like its going to be the same with this one luckily. Well, i tell a lie....my hormones were running away with me lol In my last pregnancy my hormones took the place of alll the other symptoms i didnt have lol My poor DF.
And luckily if this is a girl i have all my little lady's clothes which is good...and i have a lot of other stuff i'll need still which is a godsend lol

I hope dotty comes back....as the creator it isnt the same. I hope she's ok.

And issy i know how you feel...the time seems like its going a second a minute...soo slowly....dont worry it'll come :)

And mariposa go on O tomorrow! time to get down and dirttyy lol Fingers crossed for you!!!!

I hope you're all having a good evening :) 

xXx


----------



## IssyBea

I read about Dotty in the earlier posts really hope everything is ok and I am sure she will be back once things have settled down a bit.
That will save you a fortune Tia being able to use all your little girls things. Do you think you will find out the sex of the baby? One minute I think I would then I change my mind, not that I need to think about it at the moment.
Mariposa that two week wait is nearly here for you fxd for you chick


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies!

How is everyone?!

Tia - thanks lovely! I think we will be good parents :)

Mari - can't wait to hear how your 2ww goes!

Issy - I know what you mean, there are very few real surprises left in this world. But I want to know. One of my good friends is due 9 September and they don't know the sex. Everything in the baby's room is green hehe.

Heading towards the 6 week mark and it's very exciting. Can't wait to get my bloods done on the 12th of Sept! :D


----------



## Wilsey

Dotty hasn't been online since her last comment (August 13th). That was 17 days ago! :(

She said in one of her last posts that AF was due in 7 days. So that means she is 10 days into her new cycle. Wonder how she is going...


----------



## Mariposa21

I wonder whether she's giving the forum a miss because it can be a bit full on. Before I joined and found it really comforting I wondered whether it could have me focusing too much on getting pregnant and then each month it would be harder to cope with not being. But then again it could just be due to a variety of personal reasons- really hope all is well though with her.

So glad the pregnant ladies are still chatting away with us especially seen as I have no clue what happens after you get your BFP lol well I know but you know what I mean lol xx

Not bd ing today, going to miss today and try tomorrow to let stuff develop lol 

Hope everyone is well - only another few days then I'm in the 2ww again lol hope this is it especially as I'm due on wedding day! May take a test on the morning of my big day, what you think? X


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Mari - OMG your wedding is so soon!!!! :) Can't wait to see pictures!!!

Hmmm testing morning of your wedding. Can you imagine it being a damper on the day if it was negative or would you just see it as an opportunity to be able to actually drink alcoholic toasts?! If you don't think it would upset you - you definitely can. If you think it might, then I wouldn't. You can always test that night!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heeaaayyy
OOooooo Mariposa so soooooon, everything done? I agree with Wilsey i think if it will put a dampner on the day i'd leave it.....however, if it will give you other thoughts like drinking and what not then go for it. 

I wonder how dotty's doing....i hope she comes back. Well, fingers crossed this is the month for her.

Well i'm doing great, nothing to report really. Except...i ordered a fridge freezer from Argos TWO months ago and stillllll havent got it.....despite the fact that when i ordered it it said it was in stock! AND today i phoned them and was told it will be delayed even more until the end of september!!!!! ggggrrrrrrrr

I hope you're all having a great day

xXx


----------



## IssyBea

I wouldn't test on the wedding day at all because you want to remember it as the most special day of your life and if you got a bfp it might spoil it, on the other hand it would make it more special. If it were me I would test the morning after with my new husband. When is the wedding?

I know what you mean Tia we are having a nightmare with orders for the house, it's soooo bloody annoying.

What is with the weather it is still August and I am so so cold.

I feel like a mega bitch today. Dh has still got a tummy bug and all I keep thinking is I hope he's better for when I ovulate and when he went to the dr's I thought please don't give him tablets. How have I turned into this selfish baby crazed bitch from hell. Is it normal? And will it get better? Because we have only just started ttc please don't tell me it will get worse


----------



## t-bell

Omg I'm an olive today, 9 weeks today, 3 weeks till the 12 week Mark and 16 days till my booking in appointment, 

Sorry girls I just had to scream this from the baby and bump rooftops as I'm still keeping it a secret from alot of people, aahhhhh

Now how is everyone today me and DS are just getting over a stomach bug I haven't eaten in 2 days for fear of being sick and DS has eaten a bit but typical boy thinks about food in any situation, 

I wanna wish all you lovely ladies testing in the coming weeks/days food luck and lots of baby dust 
Tia and wisley( sorry if I keep spelling your name wrong my fone keeps spell checking it) how are you and your beans doin I hope u are looking after yourselves and putting your feet up and letting your partners run after yas,

Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Awwww congrats on being an olive! I'm going to be a sweet pea in two days!

Got a scan booked in on Friday because of the spotting. Hoping all is well!

Wishing you ladies all the best x


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaayyy
Wooooo an Olive i'm so happy for you T-Bell. And shout away its a big deal! What's a booking in oppointment?

I'm a poppyseed lol Wilsey i've just realised....you're exactly a week ahead of me. you're now 5weeks and 5 days....i'm now 4 weeks and 5 days. Good luck on your oppointment wilsey i hope it goes well for you...although i'm sure it will....and hey...you get to see your little appleseed :) 


Issy it is completely normal dont worry haha It's not like youre wishing him TO be ill or anything. U wanting him fit and healthy....true its for yourself not just for his health.....but its all goood haha and as i said completely normal. I used to think....god i hope he doesn't have a hard day at work, i dont want him to be tired!! lol

Im all goood....no symptoms other than being a little tired....off to get some new trainers today....i have my first midwife oppointment tomorrow :)

I hope youre all doing well

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Issy I think we all get a bit selfish when it comes to ttc I was exactly the same but luckily we were on holiday at my most fertile so df had no excuse lol

A booking in appointment is where you have your dating scan and all your bloods and info taken, they say to leave 2 hours for the appointment, the amount of blood they took last time I nearly passed out lol

Xx


----------



## IssyBea

Thanks ladies feel less like maniac today.

T bell good luck with your appointment and please don't pass out, and yay your an olive.

Also gl to Tia with your first appointment tomorrow let us know how it goes.

Wilsey fxd the scan goes well on Friday.

It's so great you are all having your babies fxd the rest of us won't be long behind you.


----------



## SWIPER

Hi girls. Well I'm back from our holiday and no af. I'm defo pregnant. I just know v slight nausea on and off. I didn't have this with other pregnancies. I had a thought the other day that it cud b twins as I got a faint line on day 22 of my cyce about 8 dpo... I'm only overthinking it id say. . I've figuered I'm due 5 th May. here's hoping no mc. I had this before so I don't want to get too excited. Glad to hear everyone is well. Gooduck wit scan Wilsey. 

Its such a worry but I had bleeding wit my first and she's 5 now. Talk soon must go and unpack.


----------



## SWIPER

Why is our tread staying on pg 6 even though I posted on it. I'm reding about high hcg levels and now I'm freakd as it can b other things. Ignorance is defo bliss.


----------



## SWIPER

Ok our forum back on frount pg... false alarm. Took another test there just for confirmation aNd pink straight awy even bfore control line.


----------



## IssyBea

Huge contests swiper really happy for you. Did you have a nice holiday, where did you go? 
I think this is really a lucky thread fxd I will be the next bfp


----------



## t-bell

Aww congrats swiper, I say a wee prayer that this is a sticky bean for you, 

Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Wooooooooooo congrats SWIPER!!! Such a good news :)

You must be about the same due date as Tia!


----------



## Mariposa21

Great news swiper, so so pleased for you!! Great stuff x

Not long now till I'm doing the two week wait lol everything crossed :) I think I'm relaxing a lot more and getting into the it will happen head space. It's good that I've got plenty to be getting on with! I'm a bit if a dweller at times!! Haha

Off out with the girls from work for hen-type celebration meal! So I'm excited x just trying to stay positive after all only been trying for three months,right? 

How's you Tia and wilsley?? Thank you so much for your advice, you are right, I'll test the following morning xx thank you girls you ate a great help and support!


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Swiper! :happydance:

Have an amazing time on your hen meal Mari!! Are you having a big hen night too? Try to stay positive hun and enjoy yourself, I know thats easier said than done :hugs:

How are all you ladies doing? 
I think I ovulated early this month, was cramping all day yesterday while travelling.. Not so fun, but I'm now away from OH and done all the BDin we can do this cycle! Really enjoying myself though and hoping it was enough!


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Mari - glad you are relaxing and enjoying it all. Definitely only been three months and as you can see it does happen (Tia and I are proof) so I don't think your turn will be far away ;)

Coleey - sounds like you got enough bding done :) 

Can't wait to hear how the testing goes whenever you ladies start.


----------



## Wilsey

Ladies - just had my scan. Saw the gestational sac, yolk and the little bean. Heartbeat of 154! Nice and strong for this early. Very relieved! :D

I half expected her to say 'ummm you aren't actually pregnant' but there it all was.


----------



## t-bell

Wilsey said:


> Ladies - just had my scan. Saw the gestational sac, yolk and the little bean. Heartbeat of 154! Nice and strong for this early. Very relieved! :D
> 
> I half expected her to say 'ummm you aren't actually pregnant' but there it all was.

Aww that's great hunny, it makes you feel so much more reassured and makes it more real xxx


----------



## Wilsey

It really did reassure me. I'm actually pregnant! I'm not crazy!

Now I only want to have positive thoughts. No point worrying about the percentage chance on a miscarriage (which is low anyway). It's not going to help me and my bean just needs positive energy!

EEEEEEP I'm having a baby!!! :D

P.S can't wait to watch the DVD again tonight!


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> It really did reassure me. I'm actually pregnant! I'm not crazy!
> 
> Now I only want to have positive thoughts. No point worrying about the percentage chance on a miscarriage (which is low anyway). It's not going to help me and my bean just needs positive energy!
> 
> EEEEEEP I'm having a baby!!! :D
> 
> P.S can't wait to watch the DVD again tonight!

DVD? Is that of the scan? Cool x so happy u feel lots more assured and you are more relaxed and enjoying it. Did hubby go with you for scan? 

Hen meal thing was good, had a lovely time. Not having a big do as my two bridesmaid have babies and wouldn't be able to get out and not only that by time I've got the outfit and taxis and stuff it costs a fortune! Think I'm a bit hungover though and off for dress fitting today lol xx I hope we BD last night cos I'm at my most fertile lol and I can't remember if we did! Dam vodka lol lol x


----------



## IssyBea

Loads of people on here say they get preggers after skin full probably because they are so relaxed and just enjoying it. fxd for you mari, tww soon keep us updated on your symptoms


----------



## Mariposa21

Haha thanks issy- that's some good advice and I'm always so worried about not drinking when tcc haha. Might have a little drink more often :) quite hungover at the minute lol will def keep you updated if there are any symptoms. I was so sure the other month with the various symptoms so bit wary now of classing something as a possible symptom.

Just watching the Gilmore girls before I get ready to go for my last fitting hehe xx anyone got symptoms?? X


----------



## Tia Maria

Heeaaayyy Girrllss
Sorry ive not been around my little girl has broken my internet, so its probably going to cut out any minute.

Wilsey im so pleased for you!! Its such good news that you and youre little appleseed are doing ok....so pleased for you :)

Mariposa im so glad to hear you had a great night on youre hen-meal, my fingers are crossed you get a wedding baby :D

Swiper!! Congratulations girl! Im really pleased for you i hope its a sticky bean :D I've been stressing my DF out about twins too...they run in both our families lol Congrats hunnypie

I hope all you other ladies are doing well i hope and youre all happy :)

Speak soon hopefully

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Wow how fab would twins be!! Was he really stressed out or just pretending? Hehe x


----------



## SWIPER

Girls I'm sitting here 5 weeks pregnant and my dh said he will have to hide me for next 7 weeks f we want to keep it quite. I think my belly has already expanded. That's another reason I m going to. Want a scan soon to confirm its one.. my dh wud die f it was twins and I'm saying nothing as its early days. wisley that was nice to see a scan . I must book a consultant and I hope to get scan about 8-9 weeks. Thanks girls for support and fxd toall.


----------



## Tia Maria

He was laughing really, but i know its going to be on his mind until we have our scan lol My grandad was a twin, my sister was a twin and my DF's mum is a twin....so it's a possibility  How long now until the wedding Mariposa? 

Swiper are you really showing already? Are there any twins in your family?

I hope all you ladies are well.....i fixed the internet wooo lol Im great, no symptoms which is fine.....my midwife oppointment went well i'll be getting a letter for my booking in, in about a week...so all is goood :)

xXx


----------



## SWIPER

My mum has twin sisters. It will just b n my mind til I c scan. I carry no weight as I run so maybe that's why I have a swell so soon. My dh is usually not observant so when he comented I was a tiny bit roundy I took more notice....


----------



## Tia Maria

Ohhhh i see. Well there might be something in it you never know :)

I carry LOADS of weight lol so i'll probably not even show til im 8 months lol Well to be truthful i showed around 3 months....i always had a B bump lol

I hope everyones ok and having a good night.

MWAH

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

My Dad is an identical twin but pretty sure that's not genetic - so I think I'm safe :) Oh and just the one when we went for the scan yesterday haha!


----------



## Tia Maria

Hehe aw i'm so jealous you got to see your little bean early. I bet it was lovely for you :)
How are you today my dear?

I hope you are well

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Doing ok. Feeling really dizzy today. Don't think I've eaten enough.

How're you doing?!


----------



## Mariposa21

Two weeks until the wedding Maria! Getting closer and closer now eeek lol dress fitted perfect at fitting and was taught how to dance, walk, go to the toilet in it lol 

Sounds as though twins are a lot more popular than what I thought! Is it true they skip a generation?? Are they only hereditary or can they just occur?? My hubby to be would be happy with two kids whereas I, at the minute, would like three so if we had twins I'd have to do some convincing but I'd want more cos other wise you've done everything all at once and not stretched it out if you get me :) 

Right best get up and ready for work :( get eating wilsley if you are feeling dizzy! Any ideas what might be the best thing to have? Would it be caused by not enough iron?? 

Swiper- so excited you might me showing already, that's fab! X


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhhh so exciting about the dress Mari!!!!! :D Can't believe you are getting married in two weeks - how awesome!!

DH thinks I'm dizzy because of babys heart beating etc haha. He's cute.

I'm totally already look like I'm showing at 6 weeks. It's all bloat of course, but I'm worried people are going to start asking questions hahaha.


----------



## Ganton

Hi all. How is everyone?

Sorry for disappearing for a while. I wondered if not posting on here every day would make the wait go faster, but it doesn't seem to make any difference. It also took me a while to realise the thread had moved to a different section.

Anyway, just a couple more days till I test. No sign of AF yet, and have had larger, and slightly sore boobs for over a week now.

Congrats Sniper on your exciting news. This really is looking like a lucky thread!


----------



## Mariposa21

I hope it's a lucky thread!! 

Have you had any ideas how you going to tell people when it's time wilsley?? Does your mum and dad know? Xx so exciting!!


----------



## Wilsey

Hey ladies - I have this saved in my subscriptions so totally didn't notice it had moved!

Already told our parents and siblings and a few close friends (people it will be too hard to hide it from). Not sure how I'm going to tell other people when we hit 12 weeks! Guess I have 6 weeks to think about it hahahaha ;)

How's everyone else doing?

Ganton, when is AF due?


----------



## Ganton

Hey Wilsey

I'm on CD30 today. My last cycle was 34 days, but my average is 28/29, so I like to think I'm now late. 

I hate to admit it, but I'm quite hopeful this month, but that's making me more scared of testing and seeing a BFN.


----------



## Ganton

Mari, how are the final preps for the wedding going? I hope you're getting super excited. I'd certainly say preparing for your wedding is a good way to take your mind off the 2ww. I hope you get the amazing wedding present that you're wishing for.


----------



## Mariposa21

Plans coming along fine :) Tuesday we are seeing photographer, Wednesday it's going to visit the cake haha and Thursday is hubby's shoes and he says he wants new pants haha :)
I've got pains and wanted to log on and see what you guys thought. I'm ovulating or just finished and it's stabbing pains in my upper stomach and period pains basically. And it hurt and I felt swollen when we BD. Could it be due to ovulation? Does any one get ovulation pains?? Let me know your thoughts xx

Keeping everything crossed for you ganton, great to hear you are keeping positive. I really hope it's a BFP for u!!


----------



## Wilsey

The last two weeks are so exciting/nervy!!

Can't wait to see pictures hun :)


----------



## Coleey

Oh wow! Only two weeks? Soooooo exiting!
Hope this is your lucky month Ganton!
How is pregnancy treating you Wilsey?

2Ww for me... At least I have cherry bakewells, family and friends! :happydance:


----------



## Coleey

Mariposa21 said:


> Plans coming along fine :) Tuesday we are seeing photographer, Wednesday it's going to visit the cake haha and Thursday is hubby's shoes and he says he wants new pants haha :)
> I've got pains and wanted to log on and see what you guys thought. I'm ovulating or just finished and it's stabbing pains in my upper stomach and period pains basically. And it hurt and I felt swollen when we BD. Could it be due to ovulation? Does any one get ovulation pains?? Let me know your thoughts xx
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you ganton, great to hear you are keeping positive. I really hope it's a BFP for u!!



I get ovulation pains and I only noticed them aIfter having my son! I had them all day while travelling :( What cycle day are you on hun?I


----------



## Ganton

Aww, I loved the last couple of weeks leading up to my wedding- I was so busy but it was all really exciting.

I decided to test this morning and BFN :-( On the plus side, if I'm not pregnant, I clearly now just have bigger boobs, which hubby seems to like!


----------



## IssyBea

Sorry about your bfn ganton did you test early or is af late?
I think I o next weekend but started to bd early just in case it happens before I expect it.
The run up to my big day I was a bundle of nerves and excitement the next few weeks will fly by. Have you decided when to test Mari?


----------



## Mariposa21

Coleey said:


> Mariposa21 said:
> 
> 
> Plans coming along fine :) Tuesday we are seeing photographer, Wednesday it's going to visit the cake haha and Thursday is hubby's shoes and he says he wants new pants haha :)
> I've got pains and wanted to log on and see what you guys thought. I'm ovulating or just finished and it's stabbing pains in my upper stomach and period pains basically. And it hurt and I felt swollen when we BD. Could it be due to ovulation? Does any one get ovulation pains?? Let me know your thoughts xx
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you ganton, great to hear you are keeping positive. I really hope it's a BFP for u!!
> 
> 
> I get ovulation pains and I only noticed them aIfter having my son! I had them all day while travelling :( What cycle day are you on hun?IClick to expand...


18th day of cycle huni 
It's good to know other people get them- I was getting a little worried x


----------



## Mariposa21

I'm not sure issy, I think I might see how I feel during 2ww, if I have an idea that I might be I might do an early response one the day before x


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay Girls
Sorry ive been AWOL lol 
Ganton i'm sorry about the bfn...but if af isnt here youre still in with a shot :) Fingers crossed hun. 

Mariposa less than two weeks!!!! Oh my, i dont know which i'd be more excited about....the wedding or visiting the cake! lol what kind is it? my god im so fat could eat cake alllllllllllll day long. 

Cooley how many dpo are you?

Issy when does the tww start for you?

Wilsey how are you feeling? i hope youre resting lots and taking it easy :)

I hope youre all well

xXx


----------



## IssyBea

On Sunday because I have a 34 day cycle seems like forever but bding a lot this week. Looking forward to tww.
You getting any symptoms Tia? Does your little girl know mummy has a baby in her tummy?


----------



## Wilsey

Yup, lots of sleeping and relaxing. I get really tired at work. Heard it gets better after the first tri though.

How is everyone else?! :)


----------



## Mariposa21

Hehe Tia you make me laugh dude :) it's a four tier chocolate marble white cigarello fresh fruit cake thing. Hubby out on stag do so had a Chinese with all the trimmings and lovely can of coca cola mmm just had my fortune cookie...nothing about my two week wait in there though :'( lol

Officially on tww now :s no symptoms as yet but only like two days after ovulation. I can't see my having a BFP this month, maybe just trying to shield myself from disappointment but time will tell :) 

Symptoms anyone?? X


----------



## Ganton

Haha, Tia, I love the fact that you're excited about the idea of visiting the cake. It does sound amazing though Mari, so you should have some very happy guests.

So, AF arrived for me today. I was hopeful before testing yesterday, but it's better that AF's arrived rather than knowing that I'm not pregnant and just waiting ages for the witches arrival. Onto the next month I suppose.

I think I was very naive in thinking that I'd get pregnant 1st cycle without any trouble. So it's a bit disheartening to have gone through 3 cycles, thinking I've done everything right, but with no positive result. It's good to know that there are other people on here who once felt like this, but now have their BFPs. I've been feeling a bit down today, so I'm going to cheer myself up with some chocolate cheesecake before bed 

I hope everyone else is well this evening.


----------



## Ganton

I hope you don't mind Mariposa, but I've added you to my TTC buddies :friends:


----------



## Wilsey

I know what you mean Ganton. This was my fifth cycle (first two wasn't really worrying about when I o'd). It just happens when it happens. Sucks that it can take up to a year for a normal healthy couple to get pg - but thems the breaks! You will get there :)

In the meantime - I think cheesecake is a fab idea!


----------



## Wilsey

Tia - do you find all the miscarriage threads in first tri unnerving? I think I might have to take a break from the first tri section for a few weeks. I'll still check all the threads I'm subscribed to - just don't think I can see more losses. Makes me so worried that it's not going to work out for me!


----------



## IssyBea

Wilsey that's terrible I would avoid it for a while honey you don't need any extra worry..
Good news opk had smiley face so will be dtd later.DH thinks best way to get me preggers is to stand me on my head. I can bearly stand on 2 feet let alone my head but give it few months I might change my mind and be willing to try anything.


----------



## Mariposa21

Ganton said:


> I hope you don't mind Mariposa, but I've added you to my TTC buddies :friends:

Do I heck mind luv, always lovely to make new friends!


----------



## Mariposa21

IssyBea said:


> Wilsey that's terrible I would avoid it for a while honey you don't need any extra worry..
> Good news opk had smiley face so will be dtd later.DH thinks best way to get me preggers is to stand me on my head. I can bearly stand on 2 feet let alone my head but give it few months I might change my mind and be willing to try anything.

Argh just wrote a really long message and accidently clicked reload and it wiped it all...anyway as I was saying lol

I agree with Issy, those threads are useful for some women and I have found ours such a comfort and source of support but you need positive thoughts right now Wils to enjoy your journey but also for your health. You've been waiting for this time in your life for ages and you want to enjoy every minute and a little bit of avoidance of things you could dwell on isnt a bad thing. Cross that bridge if you ever have to come to it, which im sure you wont, but for now you deserve to treat yourself to totally loving this time right now!

Im determined not to symptom spot! Gone are the days that I sneeze and think its something. Going to stick to lots of the BD-ing during ov and you can't help noticing the CM sometimes, sorry for over share lol but its true isnt it! Like I said earlier, really trying to sort of shield myself from getting too upset although at work the other day a delighted dad to be, who had come straight from their scan, joyfully popped the scan picture on my desk and actually felt as though id been slapped. I snapped out of it because the guy was over the moon and you gotta make a fuss havent you! Not long after got lots of "it will be you next!" from others which makes you wanna scream get lost or is that just me?? Maybe its just me lol xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Ganton im sorry the witch got you....and just for you = i'm also going to eat some chocolate cake....its the least i can do ;) Hehe. I'm truly sorry though....onwards and upwards though to the coming month, get it all planned and get urself psyc'd up for it :D

Issy im still having no symptoms, and i dont think she understands what anything i tell her means to be honest lol Good luck in the TWW darlin!!

Wilsey i think Mariposa nailed it on the head there ^^^ go on Mariposa! She's absolutily right, it does make it very unnerving hearing other people at the same stage you are having such horrible experiences. But its when hearing things like that you need to selfishly think....while its horrible for them (which it absolutily is), thats their pregnancy not yours and to you, yours is whats more important and continuously worrying and fretting is 1. not going to help your pregnancy, 2. make you miss out on the early stages of yours, and 3. make you a nervous wreck. So i totally understand what you mean. Somtimes ignorance is bliss.

Aw mariposa that must have sucked....and i hated it when people would tell me 'ooo that'll be you soon' especially if i had a bfp previously....used to make me think oh have a day off love! Shut ure face kind of thing lol Obviously i'd never say that i'd two-facedly go 'awww i hope so thankss' lol Sometimes you need toi put a brave face on i guess. My fingeres are crossed for you though and i'll send lots of babyvibes your way :)

I hope everyone is well today

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks ladies. I am - I'm staying away from first tri. It's definitely making me more anxious so best not to look.

Issy - ahahaha imagine that - after a romp session having to do a handstand!

Tia - you need to get yourself a ticker girl, so we can see where you are at :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay wilsey 
I dont know where to get them or how to do them! And i feel dumb as i used to consider myself a bit of a nerd lol How did u do/where did you get yours?

How are you feeling?? I hope you are feeling well.

I hope everyone else is well too :)

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Aw Mari! :hugs: I've been trying my hardest to not pay attention to every little twinge too. Sometimes I feel like I'm on an episode of House! :rofl: 

Wilsey hun, try to avoid reading things like that :hugs: In early pregnancy with my son I was forever googling everything and constantly scared something would happen. When I had my 20 week scan I calmed down A LOT! You'll be fine sweetheart :hugs:

I'm so excited to see my man tomorrow, its been such a busy week! Its been great being super busy, no time to symptom spot :rofl:


----------



## Coleey

Tia Maria said:


> Heay wilsey
> I dont know where to get them or how to do them! And i feel dumb as i used to consider myself a bit of a nerd lol How did u do/where did you get yours?
> 
> How are you feeling?? I hope you are feeling well.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well too :)
> 
> xXx


How are you doing hun? :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Aww Cooley darlin i hope you have a lovely day with your fella :) Any plans?

Im feeling great taa. No symptoms still lol Im 6 weeks on friday so i should be getting my booking in oppointment soon :) How are you my dear?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Tia - click on one of my tickers (www.thebump.com) and I think it takes you right to the site. Under 'Pregnancy' you will find 'Pregnancy Tickers'. Then just fill in the info and use the code for forums to put into your siggy.


----------



## Tia Maria

oohhhhhh oki doki.....taaa :) I'll try it now 

xXx

*edit* Here we gooooooooooo :D


----------



## Ganton

Ooh, nice ticker Tia. Thanks for helping me out with the chocolate cake  I think it may have helped. Hubby and I have decided to go on a 'date' together each monthwhen AF arrives, so went for a lovely meal last night. 

I hope everyone is well this morning.


----------



## Wilsey

Wooooo so proud of you Tia - hahaha ;)

That is such a cute idea Ganton - I love it!


----------



## Tia Maria

Awww ganton thats such a lovely idea for you and your hubby :) I'm glad you had a lovely time. How are ya today?

Thanks Wilsey hehe I can keep track myself now. Thanks for the help :)

Is it sad that i'm sat watching new 16 and pregnant?:blush:

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Tia Maria said:


> Aww Cooley darlin i hope you have a lovely day with your fella :) Any plans?
> 
> Im feeling great taa. No symptoms still lol Im 6 weeks on friday so i should be getting my booking in oppointment soon :) How are you my dear?
> 
> xXx

Aw thank you hun! Think we will just order a pizza and watch some inbetweeners! I've been awake since 4:45am, so its been a long one! Get really emotional saying bye to my mummy, I hate living so fart away from her! :cry:
What a kind first trimester you are having! :) 
Thats such a lovely idea Ganton :)

Travelling is definitely hard for some... Lol
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-08 11.47.53.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw how far away do you live from your mum? I remember when i moved for a very brief period of time 40 miles away from my mum and i cried allllllllll the time lol so eventually we moved back. I feel for you hun, i hope youre ok and u just enjoy the night with your fella....and im gonna do what i did for ganton....i'm goinna order a pizza tonight in thought of you :D hehe (i just want an excuse for pizza really hehe).

And yeah im really lucky i dont have symptoms. I also read a while ago, if you've had a c-section before (which i have) then they arent allowed top induce you cos it can cause a uterine rup[ture and kill the baby......so basiacally if i dont go into labour naturally then it's looking like i'll be having another c-section. Just thought i'd share my findings lol

I hope everyone is ok

xXx

P.S. Cooley, you have a beautiful son :)


----------



## Mariposa21

Oh heck Tia the rupture thing sounds terrible :( no symptoms for me this month so far just another week to wait. Still a bit gutted AF due on wedding day! Wish I was more aware of my cycle when booked date haha.

I live very close to my mum so I would be just the same if I moved far away lol I'd be a wreck lol. 

So how early do the early response tests work?


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaayyyy mrs bride to be!! Hehe
They work from 11dpo i think....as far as i'm aware anyway. Only a weeek left until your wedding its so exciting :D How are you feeling? How many dpo are you exactly? Yeah it's awful isnt it....i read on google about a woman who said it happened to her cousin and her son died because of it :S 

I hope youre well and i so so soooo hope this is your month :)

We're going puppy hunting next week lol My baby boy (dog) of 14 years died last year, which to be honest tore me apart...and my other dog Diesel hasnt been the same since....and my DF has always wanted a black labrador so we're off to look for one next week....we need to so she can be toilet trained before i get too big and before things become too much for me. Its exciting though lol

I hope everyone is ok

xXx


----------



## IssyBea

Wow Tia a puppy, very exciting. I love labs but DH says we cant have one until we have children so we can be at home more. We want some piccys please. Sensible to get it now rather than later as they can be quite hard work.

Mari- not long now, bet you cant wait. GL with the test fx'd you get your BFP before your big day.

Wilsey - bet it's world cup mania over there at the moment, DH is obsessed, my weekends are going to revolve around rugby for the next month. Down the street where I work there are loads of NZ flags hanging out of windows.

I'm om TWW I think as I may have O'd early, got + opk on wed when I wasn't expecting it till tomorrow so not sure whats going on there. Shouldn't matter as we have been DTD :sex: loads. So fx'd I will get my :bfp: soon.


----------



## Coleey

Aww thanks hun, he's a little monster! :) Hope you enjoyed your pizza hun! I live in Norway and she lives back in England, so its pretty far :( She has a condition which means she can't fly either :( Its a good thing we have Skype, but I still feel lost without her! 
The rupture sounds awful! :( So jealous you were getting a new puppy!! Labradors are adorable!!

Not long until your wedding Mari! Sooo exciting! :)
Lots of luck this month Issy!

I have such a bad bloat!! I look like I've eaten all the pies.. AF is due in a week, but as I was away I don't think it'll happen this month!


----------



## Tia Maria

Well Issy, by the sounds of it you've got a good shot with all the whoopy goin on lol Fingers crossed :)

Aw i really feel for you Cooley with your mum being so far away. Did you DTD while you were away? Cos if you did then there's nothing stopping you from being in the race! Good luck and think positive!

I hope everyone is well :)

Its very quiet in here lately *sigh*

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Thanks sweetie :hugs:
We baby danced the night before I left and I think I ovulated the day after as I was cramping the whole day.. We'll see :)
What are you up to tonight? I'm watching Bridesmaids, love it!!


----------



## Coleey

Oh, I was wondering if anyone checks/has checked their cervix position? Im really confused with my body this month..


----------



## Mariposa21

Cervical position?? How would you go about checking it?? I'm 8dpo and no symptoms :'( lol x


----------



## Coleey

I had read about people checking it to help determine ovulation.. /shrug lol. I had been checking mine, but its been too high since the early days of this cycle. That and the cramping etc made me think I ovulated early this month, but who knows!

No symptoms can be a positive sign hun! I'm so bloated I feel huge :(


----------



## Coleey

Seriously, look at this! Am I crazy?! :/ I don't know if it's because I'm due AF next week, but it's never normally like this??!! Im totally okay with not getting a positive this month as I was away, but I had to hide my stomach at my in laws BBQ today, just incase they got any ideas.

What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







bloat2.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Tia Maria

I'm not sure about checking cervical positions and stuff....don't think i could bring myself to do it lol If you DTD the night before then you have a very good chance cooley. Ooo maybe bloating is something?! I dont mean to be rude but there does seem to be a podge there....and if youve noticed yourself......oooo i hope bloating is a symptom *runs to google* lol *runs back* how many dpo are you?


Ooooo 8dpo youre getting so close!!! And remember, with ovulation symptoms - no symptoms are just as common as getting some. Fingers crossed for you!!!! How are you doing anyway? Any pre-wedding jitters?

I read the other night....if you DTD just once like 2 days before ovulation, and thats it....youre more likely to have a girl cos although the female swimmers are slow they live longer and have more staying power....whereas if you DTD really often then its more likely to be a boy cos theyre faster and pushier so more likely to reach the egg first. I thought it was interesting :)


Wheres Wilsey?! I hope she's ok.

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Yeah Tia ive read a lot about that and it makes a lot of sense but then people say gender is all dependant on the dads tendency to father girls or boys. It's genetic I think lol but the female sperm lasting longer etc ive read that too. think I will get an early response n test Monday which is four days before AF due so at least there's no disappointment n I can be prepared :) how's everyone else? Cooley are you normally that bloated and it does look bump like cos you are lovely and slim! And like u said you don't wanna be drawing unnecessary attention to ya self do ya! x


----------



## Coleey

Lol don't worry hun, hard to miss that podge!! I'm between 8 and 10 dpo.. The cycles I had been having regularly were 24 days long, last month it was 28 days. If my mil saw it she would go crazy as she is itching for another grand baby..
Never that bloated, its so weird. I woke up with really light cramps and spotting which has gone away. It was only there when I wiped and was pink! Sorry ladies, tmi! Maybe AF is starting early?
How are you both doing?
I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun! :) Not long til your big day now! 

I read about that somewhere too! Really interesting that men are that way as little sperms too :haha:


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey it's sounding positive huni for BFP, I'm just not sure over bl


----------



## Mariposa21

Argh sent that by mistake! I meant to put not sure of gloating being a symptom but then again as I write it I'm sure I've seen it on one of the tickers that tell you how many % of women have symptoms on which day after ov so good luck huni for that BFP!! X


----------



## IssyBea

Coleey sounding really promising for you honey. Wishing you all the luck in the world chick :happydance:


----------



## Coleey

Thanks ladies :hugs:
I think it might be AF, maybe a week at home with my sisters and my mum messed up my cycle?
Gosh, life would be easier with meat and two veg!! :haha:


----------



## Mariposa21

Why would a week with your mum and sisters mess up your cycle? Is it the thing where women together end up having AF at same time? Just bought an early response test and will test tomorrow morning so at least I've got it outta way for wedding day :)
Issy bea just seen your signature about sticky bean, you got BFP?? Xxx


----------



## Coleey

Mariposa21 said:


> Why would a week with your mum and sisters mess up your cycle? Is it the thing where women together end up having AF at same time? Just bought an early response test and will test tomorrow morning so at least I've got it outta way for wedding day :)
> Issy bea just seen your signature about sticky bean, you got BFP?? Xxx

Yeah :) When I lived at home we were all due around the same time, my poor dad! :haha:
Good luck for tomorrow hun, I'll keep my fxd for a BFP for you!


----------



## Mariposa21

Just took test and waiting for result ...


----------



## Mariposa21

BFN :( that's a shame really would have liked to have known I was pregnant at wedding. So that means AF due on wedding day. Great stuff.


----------



## Coleey

Aww Mari! :hugs: Try to stay positive hun, you're not out until the witch shows!
Just try to relax, forget about it and enjoy your special day! :hugs:
Are you going anywhere nice for your honeymoon?


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw Mariposa youre still in the race hun....youre not due for another 4 days right? I was getting BFN's at your stage too. Dont lose hope sweetheart, this is your wedding week....one way or another something amazing is going to happen for you :)

How is everyone? I hope everyones ok. I had a horrible dream last night, i dreamt i had a miscarriage...awful dream. *shudders*

Speak to you soon ladies

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Bloody he'll that is an awful dream Hun :( thanks Cooley and Tia for being my buddies hehe I am looking forward to wedding just the social politics and stuff can get a bit stressful and would just loved that pick me up and would have glided through the day without a care in the world. Was bit upset anyway because when to visit a friend and her husband without fail always asks when we are trying for kids and does my fiancé want them etc and it does my tree in! Hardly anyone knows we are trying so we can avoid the intrusive questioning, it's like he's never developed tact along with the people who say"it will be you next" fOr all women who are trying for kids I'm just going to say one huge eff off lol well if I had the guts. It's infuriating because yes people do have babies in a regular basis but it doesn't make it anymore appropriate to quiz people out of the blue does it! Does anyone get where I'm coming from?? Xxx


----------



## Coleey

What an awful dream hun! Hope you're okay :hugs:

I know what you mean chick, some people are either very nosey, blunt or both! I was talking about TTC #2 and it being harder than last time and I got "Oh, well you have one already!"... :dohh: I'm all nice and polite like you, but I really just want to tell them to f off too! :haha:


----------



## Mariposa21

Thanks Cooley, the support here really helps :) people are so narrow minded aren't they! You don't get many people that just want one baby as it passes so quick and it's not as though the maternal instinct stops at one. People are unreal at times. How's you anyway? How's the weather where you are? I'm sat next to the patio window and the wind is giving it a right bashing!!


----------



## Coleey

No problem hun! :hugs:
Tell me about it! I'm lying next to Alex looking at him, crazy to think this big monster was so small! I never know what to do with myself when he naps lol.
I'm doing okay, I really want chocolate though, you? The weather is cold, windy and rainy here, definitely the end of summer! :(


----------



## Mariposa21

I know :( Definitely Autumnal now lol From the moment I got up this morning I've wanted fish and chips. Fish and Chips with mushy peas mmm. Are you originally from the uk? 

Still having bit of a naff day, been on phone to hubby sobbing and need to go out and buy a birthday present for a one year old which I really don't fancy doing :( Although I think the fresh air will do me good and to get out of the house. Don't fancy cleaning, really need to make sure house is emaculate soon as will be having lots of people coming and going morning of the wedding.

Hows everyone? Wilsley you doing well and Tia any symptoms yet?? I still am so surprised Dotty hasn't come back - its such a shame we cant get a message to her just hoping shes ok :)


----------



## Coleey

Mmmmm Fish and Chips! So yummy! With curry sauce too..... *homer gargle*
Yeah, I'm originally from the UK :) Miss the food so much! :p

:hugs: Chin up chick, your special day isn't far away and AF hasn't arrived, be positive!
There will be lots if people in and out, don't worry too much about having it emaculate! Though, I know I would go crazy with cleaning too lol!

I hope they are both okay too, haven't seen them here for a while! :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay Ladies

I totally know what you mean Mari...the 'it'll be you next' ugh get a life lol Thats the thing people say when they dont know what else to say, and they dont even aknowledge the fact that by saying it are basically asking for a slap in the chops lol

And oh my god Cooley to the 'you already have one' i couldnt believe it.....ah well then if i already have one what am i doing trying for another....couldnt possibly be because i want more than one child could it? I mean hell, i feel so much better now i've been reminded. Stupid insensitive people!

Ahem anyway....i can understand the mad rush for getting the house done. Is your DF helping? How's he doing with all the wedding prep? My fingers are so firmly crossed for you Mari they really are.

How is everyone? No symptoms for me...although without sounding..i dunno..wierd lol i think ive pulled a muscle in my bottom lol On the left and its causing havoc with me. I think i'm coming down with something though cos i woke up today and my legs are killing me...like ive ran a marathon or something, and i have a stuffy nose....ah well.

The wind is crazy here....i love the sound of it, one of my fave sounds.....i just cant help but worry about the wildlife out in this weather though. 

I hope Wilsey is ok....not heard from her in a long time now. 

xXx

P.S. Cooley...what you said about the fish and chips and then *homer gargle* omg...nearly made me wee lol


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies! Sorry have been busy!!

I'm ok. I've developed MS so not feeling tip top. Haven't thrown up yet so that's all right but just feel nauseous all day (except after I eat). Apparently caused by high levels of hormones so hopefully that means baby is doing well in there!

Also still so tired so combined with feeling sick it makes it really hard to be at work.

Want to have my next scan already - it's AGES away :(


----------



## Tia Maria

Heayy Wilsey
I'm glad to hear youre doing well :) We've missed you around here. Sorry about the MS though that must really suck, especially at work like you said. I hope it gets better for you :)

Lol i bet you cant wait.....i cant wait for my first....it seems like ive got an eternity to wait. Are you going to find out the sex?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

When do you guys get your first scan?

I get one at 12/13 weeks. I think it's to check if the baby has downs syndrome. I just want to see the baby. You can say no to the scan but won't get another one until 19 weeks (full anatomy). So I said yes.

I'm definitely finding out the sex. I want to know!! You?


----------



## t-bell

Hi girls hope u are all keeping well? I got a scan in the epu at 6+5 and all I could see was a wee ball with a flickering heartbeat, it was lovely, I have my booking in appointment on Friday I'm so nervous but at the moment I'm feeling flutters so it's sort of keeping my nerves at bay,
Booking in is bloods scan all your details etc just for all of you who don't come from the uk lol it's got diff names in diff places 

Hope you are all enjoying your journeys, wisley my ms has just ended I had bad nausea most of the day aswell except after eating and I got a tummy bug of DS in the middle of it 

Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey t-bell!

Haha when I had my first scan all I could see was a smudge - still it had a wee heartbeat. Can't wait to hear it though.

Ohhh I so hope mine goes away at 10 weeks (if not earlier)!!

Hope the booking in appointment goes well! :)

I've stopped going on first tri because all the mc threads were making me anxious!


----------



## Mariposa21

Haha was reading n was do sad that Tia had ms thennnnnn realized it meant morning sickness...I'm so stupid lol x


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey T Bell - so lovely to read you are enjoying your scans and things. Sounds really great. So cool that the pregnant ladies still on here because lovely to hear about your journeys xx


----------



## Wilsey

Dotty was online yesterday! I stalked her profile!


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww huni, me too! I noticed the same. Good to know she hasn't deleted her account :) hope all is well.

How's you wilsley?? Xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Did anyone get any messages off her? I hope she's ok.

T-Bell i hope youre oppointment goes well on friday :)

Where i am we get a dating scan at 12/13 weeks, and then another at 22 weeks i think. I'm so far away lol Nearly 7 weeks now though. Wilsey, like you i want to know, it would drive me insane if i didnt....but my DF doesnt want to...and considering we found out last time cos i wanted to...im dreading it but i dont think we're going to find out this one.

How is everyone today? I hope you are all well :) Mari are you going to test again before friday?

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Do you think I should huni? Can I test at any time of day with predictor tests? Is it common to get bfn then a BFP?? 

I think you might not get to find out this time huni :'(...you know what blokes are like and things being fair lol. I never get why they always don't want to know lol lol 

Not heard a thing from dotty. It's such a shame, if she doesn't want to use forum anymore it would be nice just to say goodbye and good luck for future xx


----------



## SWIPER

hi girls sorry i have not posted in ages have been finding the time going so slowly. im 7weeks fri. i log in to check all is well wit everyone. im starting to get tired wit last few days and feel the need to eat regularly. i had some nausea but expecting this to get worse in next week. i have scan tue so really looking forward to this. then dating scan at 12 weeks. i will meet doc at 15 weeks . im finding it so hard to keep this preg a secret until 12 weeks . i told a frienx who knew i was ttc so i have her to chat to along wit dh. i think after my scan i might tell my family. 

happy wedding day mari.


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, I've been so tired too SWIPER. Know how you feel!

So just discovered a black (and I mean jet black) mole on the back of my leg :( getting it checked out tomorrow night. Dear god don't let it be cancer!!!!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Mari i totally think you should, then your wedding day can be all about your wedding day :) If i dont get to speak to you before....i hope you have a beautiful day tomorrow and a long and happy marriage. I hope you have the most wonderful time, i'll be thinking of you (and being jealous lol)

Wilsey you silly sod lol dont be stressing out about that, wait and see what the doctor says and go from there. Is it perfectly round? 

Swiper how come y ou have a scan so early? I think the midwife has forgotten about me i was suspposed to get my booking in opointment this week and ive yet to have any mail. At all. My christmas catalogue hasnt even arrived lol But Swiper im exactly the same as you! I'm 7 weeks tomrrow too...Wilsey your officially 2 months tomorrow woooo go on you!

I hope everyone is well :) I'm off to get so blasted car tax grr, as if i dont pay enough tut

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Good luck for tomorrow Mari, you must be so excited!! Have a beautiful day and I still have my fxd AF stays away for you! :hugs:

The sleepiness doesn't really go away I'm afraid, naps were my best friend! You must be so excited for your scan, hope everything went well! :)

Try not to stress about it Wilsey, it will be okay! :hugs: I know it's hard though.

Yuuuuck.. car tax! We have to pay ours this month too. Hope you're well too hun. 

I'm so.. ugh, I don't even know how to describe it... numb? I guess..
My fiance came home from work early yesterday as he had a period where he couldn't breathe at work. He decided not to tell me when this happened and just go to the hospital instead of making me worry (as I'd be running around like a headless chicken trying to get to him!), so I only found out when he got home. 
Today he went to the doctors and she's sent him to the hospital to have a scan. She thinks he might have a growth or something like that on his lung.. :cry:
I really don't know what to do/think/feel.. I'm really really really trying to stay positive as I know it could be something harmless, but still.. .:cry:


----------



## Mariposa21

Coleey I'm so sorry to hear he isn't well and I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. I really hope it's something that's easily treatable huni x everything crossed for you both.

Also thinking of you wilsley, sure it's nothing. I know it's sO hard not to think the worse but I'm sure it will be something they can just lop right off. I think the ones to worry about vary in colour and are bumpy and scabby and not perfectly round. 

Thanks for your lovely message Tia. Think I'll take your advice as well xxxx


----------



## Coleey

Thank you sweetie :hugs:
They had a look at his lungs and did some tests.. he's perfectly fine, so we're insanely happy about that, but they don't know why it happened. He's never smoked and he's not stressed etc....
My god, I've never been so scared in my life!!! I was waiting by my phone, time was dragging so much.... incoming grey hairs!!!!! 

You must post pictures from your big day, I bet you will look beautiful! Have an amazing day chick xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh Cooley i'm so glad things turned out ok, that must have been dreadful for you :hugs: So whats going to happen now?

I think everyone should stop being selfish worrying about their problems and focus on mine.....i cant find a puppy! hehe im just kidding about the selfishness thingy lol But i cant find one in my area and if i dont soon i'm going to spend the money!!!!

I hope everyone is doing well....Mari i'll be thinking of you tomorrow...and you wilsey. Cooley keep us all updated on your fiance wont you? I hope youre ok hunnypot

xXx


----------



## SWIPER

i had a mc before so i asked for early scan. ita a early preg clinic. i wont see much.just want to check hearttbeat. im sure mole will b ok wilsey. good luck wi check.


----------



## Wilsey

Have an amazing day Mari!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! :)


----------



## Ganton

Hey! 

Sorry I've not been in for a while. I've been stupidly busy at work, so haven't even had time to see what's going on in here, never mind post anything. Anyway, I thought I'd just pop in to let you know I've not left you all, and particularly to wish Mari all the best for tomorrow :happydance: I'm so excited for you.

Wilsey, I really hope all is well with your mole. I had one removed on my neck a few years a go, and it literally took a few seconds to do. As others have said, they're more risky if itchy, scabby, non-defined edges etc.

I'm pleased to hear all the pregnant ladies amongst us are doing well, other than the sickness. 

I'm leading up to ovulation so in the :sex::sex::sex: phase. That's keeping my busy when I'm not working :blush: I'm sure I'll be more active on here when I'm into my TWW again and spotting every symptom going!

Once again, best wishes for tomorrow Mari. I hope it is everything that you wish for :wedding:


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Mari will be a married lady now....aawww i hope she had a wonderful day.

Ganton heay its good to hear from you! Glad to hear you're doing the deed plenty, when do you ovulate?? I hope youre not burning yourself out too much at work....if you're due to ovulate you'll need all the energy you can ;) hehe How are you doing? I hope youre ok :)

Wilsey how did you get on at the doctors? I hope youre ok sweety and keep us updated.

I'm doing great, keep freaking my DF out about the possibility of twins which is always fun lol Im showing already though...i mean im only 7weeks and i have a right belly on me....i mean i do anyway so people wont notice...but as its my belly i can tell. 

I hope everyone is ok

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Thank you for all your lovely messages and I'm getting married today!!! Can feel AF on her way, can you believe it lol just stood looking at my dress hehe so relieved coolley that your fiancé is ok. I suffer from hyperventilation disorder he could hVe the same I'll tell you more when I log on tomorrow xxx but it's not serious...thought I'd add that lol xxx


----------



## t-bell

Good luck Mari I hope u have a lovely day, glad it wasn't yes with that weather, it looks quite nice today where I am ne way, 
I hope everyone is keeping well, I had a read throughout the last couple of posts it seems everyone has some worry or another, I hope everything turns out ok for everyone,

I had my booking in appointment yeaterday, I'm a wee bit annoyed, my midwife that delivered my last baby got new guidelines last month of who they can take and who they can't and they have moved the bmi maximum level to 35 or your considered high risk, mine is 38 so I can't have her, I was the first one turned away since the guidelines and all the midwives were getting all angry at the guidelines (put in place by one doctor)

Anyway rant over, everything looks great and baby is measuring exactly on dates, and im happy about that

Xx


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Mari! Hope you've had an amazing day.. And hopefully no visit from AF!! :)
I'll have a google, thanks chick :hugs:

Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle, Ganton! :)

Do you have a feeling it might be twins Tia? Always fun messing with the OH! :haha: Hope you're having a good weekend chick! Bet you have such a cute bump!!

Sorry you can't have your old midwife tbell :hugs: hopefully you'll get another one who isn't just as good :) Good to hear you and baby are doing well!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaay
Aw i hope she had a wonderful day :)
Well because i keep freaking him out ive got to the point where i say 'babies' lol it's mainlt just to freak him though.

How is everyone? I hope everyones ok :) We found a puppy :D A beautiful chunky black lab puppy. She'll be ready to pick up in 3 weeks wooo. So excited...not just for me, my partner and daughter....but largely for my little boy Diesel....he needs a friend again. 

Anywhoooo i hope everyones ok, i'm doing fine no symptoms as of yet...well...apart from being constantly tired but other than that nothing.

T-Bell that really does suck about your midwife, what stupid rules they sometimes have. But as has been said....i hope you get a lovely midwife in replacement. I have my booking in oppointment in 2 weeks. I'm at a different hospital than i was with my daughter so im a little nervous of the new place.

Speak soon

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeep congrats Mari!! So happy for you! I bet it was a magical day :)

I'm doing ok. MS crops up every now and then but much better than it was. Just really tired and hungry all the time.

Wishing the 12 week mark would come around quicker.

My friend got induced on Friday and ended up having an emergency c section. Had a wee baby girl. Got to visit yesterday and have a cuddle. She is just precious. I can't wait for my turn!! :)

Sorry to hear about the MW situation t-bell. Hope you get someone amazing.

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Congrats on your little puppy tia! Ive been pestering my *hubby* (hehe) for a little westie puppy but doubt ill get one.

Had a beautiful day saturday, im still so shattered lol thank you everyone for the lovely messages, they meant a lot :)

How are you wilsley, what did the doctor say about the mole, i hope it was nothing huni.

Hope everyone is well. We have lot of pregnant ladies in this group now!! who can I be ttc buddies with this month?? We've been trying for five months now and i'm ovulating around the 2nd Oct. 

Thank you again for being such lovely friends - cant wait to get the pics back hehe Off to make my best friend her birthday tea today. 

xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Excuse me Mrs Mari......why the hell arent you on your honeymoon making us all jealous??? I'm glad you had a lovely day i bet you looked stunning:) Did everything go to plan? And you should tell your HUSBAND hehe that you want a westie as a wedding present!

Wilsey thats exciting that you got to hold your friends baby...just think.....in around 8 months you'll have a little baby yourself :D How did it go at the doctors??

I hope everyones ok. I feel terrible....my DF is at work and he hates it and is really miserable....and because of all the things we need to pay for he wont quit....i mean it's amazing that he's like that but i hate seeing him so down :(

Well...im off to stuff my face full of cheese lol

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Cheese mmm I like cheese hehe dairylea, babybels, mozzarella. I fantasize tooo much about food lol no don't think I'm getting a puppy :( but he's buying me a gold fish after honey moon which we go on on Saturday xx

Sorry to hear hubby isn't happy luv, such a bad time for him to move professions poor bloke but maybe it could just be a bit of a phase at work and it will get better???

Going to supermarket soon for food for tea, me and hubby going to have a tea party on the living room floor lol 

So 12 days till I ovulate and then the 2ww again. Who's ovulating 2nd oct? It's mad because me and hubby used to chat about getting pregnant and we were so sure it would take no time at all but on 5th/6th month now not that it's a long time in grand scheme of things but it shows you stuff isn't always how you think it will be x


----------



## Mariposa21

Coleey said:


> Congratulations Mari! Hope you've had an amazing day.. And hopefully no visit from AF!! :)
> I'll have a google, thanks chick :hugs:
> 
> Wishing you lots of luck for this cycle, Ganton! :)
> 
> Do you have a feeling it might be twins Tia? Always fun messing with the OH! :haha: Hope you're having a good weekend chick! Bet you have such a cute bump!!
> 
> Sorry you can't have your old midwife tbell :hugs: hopefully you'll get another one who isn't just as good :) Good to hear you and baby are doing well!

No afraid not, AF arrived on wedding day but had tested lots before so knew it was coming and was ok and it didn't spoil anything xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw thats so cool having a tea party on the floor....aw you newlyweds tut hehe Oooo where are you going for it? Well...my calander is free so i shall be here through your TWW every step :)
And nah it wont get better...he was doing someone elses job who quit, but now the dizzy cow decided she wanted to go back so they hired her and now she's taken her old job back so my DF is just being a joey basically.....at the moment theyre just giving him anything thats available. He hates it..and it makes me feel so sad knowing he is unhappy there. Nothing is worth unhapiness. 

And even though this is your 5/6th month dont be losing hope darlin, like you said its not a long time to try and concieve and maybe the gods were waiting for u to be married ;) lol

NADA and i mean nooothing, ever goes the way its planned....but sometimes even though youre in a hurry for something or impatient....it proves the wait is totally worth it. 

I hope everyones ok

xXx

P.S. Dont worry Mari....im a cheese-aholic too lol i love it!


----------



## SWIPER

had a scan today. heartbeat visible moving away. it mesured 7w 2days so thats similar to my dates. snuck up to ward after as my friend had her girl last nite. she was beautiful sleeping away. it was lovely to see. i was thinking before she located the sac that maybe i got it wrong and wasnt realy preg. but theres one there all right. not two so i think dd relaxed after that. talk soon girls. take care everyone.


----------



## Tia Maria

Aww congratulations on your babysac :) if you were slighty sceptical it must have been a real relief for you.
How are you feeling lately Swiper?

I know i shouldnt ask this question as it's rude (but i'm going to anyway) however, how old is everyone? I don't know why but i was thinking about it earlier. 
For the record - i'm 24 :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies!

Congratulations Mari!!! How does it feel to be a Mrs? If you are changing your name...enjoy that! You don't realise how much mail you get and how many cards you have in your wallet until you need to contact them all hahaha.

Everything is good with me. Ordered a doppler and MW said she would show us how to find the heartbeat at our appointment in October. Counting down to the 12 week scan so I can see if baby is ok!

I'm 26 but will be 27 in November.


----------



## Tia Maria

Ohhh thats very cool she's going to help you work it out, sounds very supportive...the last time i was pregnant and i mentioned maybe getting a doppler my midwife looked like i jsut threatened to shoot her lol Suffice to say i didnt get one lol You must let me know how it goes though and if it's any good!

Did you take your husbands name wilsey?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhhh I asked my MW if it was ok to use etc and she was like 'oh yeah definitely. But don't start worrying if you can't find a heartbeat. Bring it to the next appointment and I will help you find it.'

I did take his name. Still haven't changed everything...7 months later hahaha.]

Oh and SWIPER - congrats on a good scan! :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol you lazy sod hehe Thats so cool that she is like that. You'll have to let me kno if its any good.
I'll be taking my DF's name when we get married...but i'll miss my name now....i dont know why but i just love my surname = Donnelly-Corbett
It's nothing special but i like it lol

What was ure old surname and whats your new one?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I know - I'm super lazy. I'll let you know how mine goes. Apparently you can get this one off Amazon too.

Previous surname was Wills and now it's Vautier (it's French and sounds far more exciting!).

Will you be taking DF's name? What was yours and what will yours be?


----------



## t-bell

Hi girls just thought I'd join in, I turned 27 in august there, I'm also not getting married till 2013 plenty of time to save up lol my surname now is tierney and my new one will be Killen 
O yeah and I'm 12 weeks today yeah 
P.s I'm still on knicker watch everyday 

Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

What's a Doppler everyone? Is it something you can use at home to check baby's heartbeat?

I'm 23- it's always surprising to find out people's ages because you imagine them a certain way dont you!

So glad everything is ok swiper I bet everyone feels a little apprehensive on their first scan. Are you going to find out if it's boy/girl? 

For some reason I thought wilsley was your surname lol how did you come up with your name? Mines Spanish for butterfly and I love anything with a butterfly on it lol x


----------



## Coleey

Yeah thats it Mari :) I was going to get one, but me and my OH agreed I probably wouldn't leave it alone and could imagine me taking it everywhere! :rofl:

Glad your scan went well Swiper & happy 12 weeks tbell :happydance:

I'm 24 and turning 25 in december! You guys have lovely surnames, I've never liked mine! 
I'm happy to take my OHs surname now we live in Norway and not Sweden... His surname means "ass" In Swedish! :rofl:

xx


----------



## Wilsey

Mari - my last name is Wills so used to get called Wilsey :)

Coleey - hahahaha ass in Sweden - he an ass man? ;) kidding!!


----------



## Coleey

Haha!! ;) My son is registered with my surname at the moment, because when we lived in Sweden my OH didn't want him to be Alex Røv .. Aka Alex ass! :rofl: Røv doesn't mean anything in any other languages bar Swedish thankfully! :)

xx


----------



## SWIPER

im ancient so ladies 37. i debated number 3 for a yr and then it took a bit so time slips by so fast. my eldest girl is six next month. i wont find out sex but dh said will we and i might reconsider but i feel its a nice surprise. also i dont mind. my surname has changed in some plces and not in others so sometimes i get so confused. girls at work are even confused. im hickey


----------



## Ganton

Haha, I'm actually quite surprised by the ages. Not shocked, just not what I had in my mind. I'm intrigued to know how old people imagine me to be, before I give the answer?

I'm not totally comfortable with revealing my full identity yet (in case anyone I know happens to be on here and finds our I'm TTC) and my surname would be a bit of giveaway. I'll give a clue though, it's very welsh, and I really love the fact that hubby and I share the name.

Onto TTC news, I think I'm due to ovulate today or tomorrow. I had a slightly tender twingy abdomen today, which seems to be usual around ovulation for me, so I think in on track. I have bedtime plans for hubby and I tonight, so hopefully we'll be in with a chance this month. 

I hope everyone else is well this evening?


----------



## Mariposa21

I think if I had a Doppier I'd be checking all the time and getting paranoid lol 
How's your fiancé coolley? Any idea what it was? Xx


----------



## Coleey

Ganton: Hmmmmm... 25? 

He's good thanks hun, we still aren't sure what happened. He's meant to have booked another doctors appointment, but you know what men are like with that.. :dohh:
How are you finding married life chick? xx


----------



## Ganton

If I was you, I'd have guessed about 25 too Coleey, because I assumed that everyone would be the same age as me, or maybe a little older. I'm actually 27, and just imagined everyone would be between 27 and 30. Don't ask me why.

I'm glad your other half is feeling ok now Coleey. I think men are more likely just to forget about something it stops bothering them, but it definately sounds like it's worth getting checked out if there's any hint of a recurrence.


----------



## Wilsey

Give me two months Ganton and I'll be right there with ya at the 27 mark ;)

Ok ladies! I just need some calming nice words. I can't help it - for some reason I can't stop thinking about having a missed miscarrigae. I have no reason to think I would have one but it's making me so anxious. I just need my 12.5 week scan to hurry the f*&k up!

I know worry is normal? But I can't seem to let the concept go... :(


----------



## Tia Maria

I agree coleey i think you should force him to go get checked. 

How is everyone this evening? I hope everyones ok :) Oooo Mari youre off on your honeymoon this weekend...sunday is it?

I think i'm the youngest one here....im 24 = 25 in March.

Wilsey happy 9 weeks tomorrow! :) i'm 8 tomorrow, officially 2 months.

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Thanks Ganton :) He won't even go to the dentist either, but I think him watching me have a wisdom tooth pulled out put him off! :rofl: 


Oh hun! Try to relax and try not to think about it, it won't do you and baby any good! These remaining weeks will fly by and you'll see your healthy little pickle wriggling around! Massive hugs :hugs:

Think I'm going to have to make one for him at this rate! How are you doing Tia?
I'm sooooo cold and tired. We're meant to be going to my inlaws cabin for one night, but I really don't wanna!! *whine* Think my little man is unwell, he had his mmr this week so I've been waiting for it. :( 

xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw Wilsey hun of course its normal....considering youve had a chemical previously, that would have been on your mind....and the closer you get to the ''safety zone' so to speak the worry that something will go wrong before hand is totally natural. But darlin try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy, your scan will soon be here and you'll see your baby moving and hear the heartbeat and know that everything is fine. :hugs:


Coleey does he normally become ill after his injections? I hope he feels better...when are you off to the cabin? I have a MAJOR ting about lakes and cabins - love them, so romantic and isolated. 

I'm doing fine thanks, no news to report, no symptoms or anything. Although i get to pick our pup up on 2 weeks :D Toilet training should be fun lol I'm so pleased for my Border collie though he's going to be so happy. 

I hope everyone is well

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Wilsey said:


> Give me two months Ganton and I'll be right there with ya at the 27 mark ;)
> 
> Ok ladies! I just need some calming nice words. I can't help it - for some reason I can't stop thinking about having a missed miscarrigae. I have no reason to think I would have one but it's making me so anxious. I just need my 12.5 week scan to hurry the f*&k up!
> 
> I know worry is normal? But I can't seem to let the concept go... :(

Wilsey you news to relax hunny, worrying won't do u or the baby any good, can you ask someone for an early reassurance scan? Or can you shop around and get a private one maybe just to put your mind at ease,
If not hunny your scan will creep around really soon,

Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Tia Maria said:


> I agree coleey i think you should force him to go get checked.
> 
> How is everyone this evening? I hope everyones ok :) Oooo Mari youre off on your honeymoon this weekend...sunday is it?
> 
> I think i'm the youngest one here....im 24 = 25 in March.
> 
> Wilsey happy 9 weeks tomorrow! :) i'm 8 tomorrow, officially 2 months.
> 
> xXx

I'm the youngest huni! Im a year younger than you lass lol x

How are you darlin'? So sorry to hear you are getting a bit nattered over MC but I'm sure it's normal especially in your first trimester x


----------



## Tia Maria

Oohhhhh so you are *duh* aww your the baby of the group hehe How are you feeling? Looking forward to your honeymoon? Where is it you're going? Happy 1 week anniversarry :)

How is everyone this evening? 
I hope everyone is well :)

xXx


P.S. OH MY GOD look what i just found under the emoticon things -> :holly:

Thats horrific lol


----------



## Wilsey

When would you ever need that emoticon?!?!


----------



## Tia Maria

I have no idea lol, i was just having an eyeball at them to see whats there, and i couldnt believe my eyes. Its hurrendous!


----------



## Wilsey

So ladies - tried the doppler again. Found the heartbeat right away and it was 160bpm. Nice and strong and I can't even describe how relieved I am :) Most amazing thing I have ever heard - happy chappy I am!! :D


----------



## Tia Maria

Awww Wilsey thats excellent....sounds like a good healthy heartbeat :) Good for you!! Do you need to put jelly on your belly to use a doppler like in the doctors or can u use it without?

Wellll....i dont know if u remember but a while ago i mentioned how i was wall-papering my bedroom to get it looking lovely....well.......turns out i cant wall-paper lol I'm absolutily rubbish! So i'm going to strip the wallpaper off the one wall i've managed to do and paint it.....we're going for a 'sugared lilac'....its my DF's fave colour and its also similar to the colour in the nursery which is a 'gentle lavender'.

Anyway that's pointless information for you all. I'm doing fine, no news really....except i get so full soooo quickly these days...wilsey do you? 

I hope everyones ok....awww Mari is off on her honeymoon tomorrow :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

We just use baby oil - works fine. I think some people do it without. The oil just removes the static!

Enjoy the decorating (or re-decorating) Tia!! :)

Dotty was on again on the 21st. I wondered if she couldn't find the thread again...but didn't reply to any of the visitor messages or private messages we sent either.


----------



## Coleey

Hey ladies, how are you all doing? :)
Back from our trip to the mountains, was nice and cosy, but had to talk to my inlaws about their discipline rules. Alex can basically do whatever he wants with them and my mil says "mummy says no" when he's not allowed.. :dohh: It was really annoying, but at least my OH has cleared it up as I was putting my foot down!!
How were your weekends? :) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh i hope Dotty's ok....maybe she doesnt have time to reply or something...i hope everthings ok with her anyway.

I'm glad to hear you had a nice time in the cabin....and good for you for putting your foot down! do you think it'll work?

My weekend was good taa didnt do too much just some shopping and what not. Got a busy week ahead though. I also have my booking in oppointment on friday eeeek...im getting ready to be told im obese ugh lol same old same old

I hope everyones ok and having a pleasant monday :)

xXx


----------



## Coleey

I think so, my OH said they will start saying "no" and things like that now, so fingers crossed. It's just super hard bringing him home after that, as he thinks he can attack everything he wants and then has a paddy when we say no! :growlmad:

What's the booking in appointment? Hope you get a really nice midwife! :) Do you have any feelings if you're having a boy or a girl? What about you Wilsey, boy or girl? :)

Here's some pictures from the mountains, it's a really beautiful place! The man in the pictures is my father in law, he loves nature so loved having us there! :) I was falling over everywhere trying to climb up to their cabin lol... you can take the girl out of the city, but not the city out of the girl I guess! :haha:

The weather is so crap here today! :( xx
 



Attached Files:







2011-09-24_10.45.19.jpg
File size: 79.3 KB
Views: 3









2011-09-24 12.59.07.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 1









2011-09-24 15.28.58.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 1









2011-09-23 17.46.25.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 1









2011-09-24_10-1.45.16.jpg
File size: 76.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh wow coleey that looks gorgeous!! Where is it? Aw your little man looks so cute lol

Nah i'm not sure this time, with my daughter i KNEW she was a girl but im not too sure on this one....although if i HAD to say....i'm leaning slightly more towards girl again.

How are you today coleey? Any plans?

The booking in oppointment is at the hospital where they take blood tests and a family history and talk about the pregnancy and what not. I just hope my DF can get the time off work i dont want to go alone. 

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Their cabin is in a place called Surnadal, it's about a 2 and a half hour drive from where we live. :) Aw thanks hun, he's a cutie, but can be such a little monster lol!

I knew I was having a boy too! First thing I said when he was out was "I told you!" In my sexy darth vadar voice after puffing on gas and air :rofl:
Ohhhh I see! Hopefully he can get time off, I always wanted my OH there as I hated my midwife! Are you thinking of names?

I'm doing okay, don't really know whats going on with my body right now, but waiting until october 5th. Feeling really rough right now though :( Going to apply for a job and chill tonight. 
What about you hun? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Looks so beautiful there!!

I have no idea what I'm having. No inklings. I secretly want a girl so figure I'll have a boy hahaha. I just want a healthy bubba so I'll take whatever I can get :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Have you thought of any names Wilsey? How are you feeling??

I'd love to go to somewhere like that coleey i really enjoy places like that. Oohh so did you wait til he was born to find out?? 

When did you ovulate coleey?

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Yeah, we tried to find out, but he wasn't showing! We didn't want to find out after that. :) Did you find out with your LO?

I don't know for certain as I don't chart or use OPKs. Last cycle after that mega bloat I started bleeding 5 days before AF and it lasted 7 days.. :shrug: My AF never ever lasts that long.. I had ewcm on the 21st and I'm positive if I ovulated, I ovulated that day. I've just been feeling awful, headaches, backache, I even had painful cramps when my LO wanted to nurse one night... I had to stop him. :( 

Think I'll book a doctors appointment.. :coffee:

Hope you're all having a nice evening, sorry for the rambling :) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oooo so you'd be 5dpo now then i think. Oooooo i hope this is your month!!!
That's so unfortunate that he want showing bless him...aww he must have been camera shy!

Oh i had to know lol DF doesnt want to know this time grrr but i do so we probably will haha

Im so cooollld. i want a bedspread to go over the duvet....i suppose i could just wear pyjamas.....hmm....nope cant do it. That's the problem i'm cold in bed but i cant bring myself to wear anything lol Anyone else the same?

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Thanks chick, me too! Would be spooky if it was too. I conceived my first bean and Alex around this time of year too! Just trying not to get my hopes up. Alex just woke up crying, I didn't nurse him, but just his cries were enough to make me cramp. :(
Awww bless you! It's just so exciting, I will find out next time!

Haha! Its cold here too and I also hate sleeping in loads of clothes! xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Do you breastfeed?
Aw poor little guy, well this seems like a successful time of year for you then....heres hoping it stays that way :)


----------



## Wilsey

I love the name Ava. I like Ava May Vautier. Which sounds great but when you just say Ava Vautier - I think the V's get a bit overpowering.

We haven't discussed any other names. Will probably wait until we find out the sex and then get our thinking caps on! ;)

I'm feeling pretty good to be honest. Heard baby's heartbeat again last night on the doppler but not going to use it again for another week because I think I might start getting dependant on it.


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh Ava is a lovely name and you're right....it is a very authoritive sounding name :)

Ah i see, i think i'd be the same i'd be using it all the time, probably why i havent got one i suppose.

Well ladies i'm off to bedfordshire now im tired.....btw has anyone heard from ganton?

Nighty Night

xXx


----------



## Ganton

Haha Tia, I was just catching up on recent activity, then got to your last post. I'm here :hi: Thanks for asking after me, makes me feel loved :hugs:

I'm just like you...get cold in bed, but HATE pyjamas. They're just too stuffy.

I love names like Ava. Mine and hubby's preference is Eva, so not too dissimilar. 

I feel like I have loads of catching up to do, but could do with going to bed now. Just one more busy week at work, then I'll probably be on here all the time. I'm now a few days into my 2ww so started to dream about being pregnant again. 

Anyway, just thought I'd check up on you all and say hi. I'm off now, but will catch up soon. Nighty night, sweet dreams :cloud9:


----------



## Wilsey

Good to hear from you again Ganton!!! :D Can't wait to hear how your 2ww goes! Hoping like crazy this is your month :)


----------



## Coleey

Yeah I'm still breastfeeding, it's really not much though, just early mornings and bedtime. :) 
Awww Ava is such a lovely name! :)
Best of luck for this cycle Ganton, really hope you get your BFP! :) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay Ganton its nice to hear from you. Good luck with the TWW i hope its a successful one :)

Coleey how are you feeling on your 6dpo? Any symptoms?

I hope everyone is well, just found out my DF might not be able to come with me on the hospital oppointment on friday :( ah well....i'm sure it'll be fine anyway i guess, just dont fancy doing it alone.

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Awww sorry to hear that hun. :( Still a few days until Friday so you never know chick!:)
Nothing exciting to report really, just the cramping and mood swings, I'm trying not to get my hopes up :haha:
Just eaten the biggest serving of spaghetti and meatballs, but I feel like I could eat so much more lol! I normally don't eat much, but today I've felt hungry most of the day.

What are all you lovely ladies doing this evening? :) xx


----------



## Ganton

Hi Coleey. I'm just about to head off to the gym. Are you up to anything nice this evening? We're both due AF around similar time (I'm due on 6th oct) 
so we can symptom spot together. I have nothing to report at the moment though.

Sorry to hear your DF can't go to the appointment with you Tia. I hope he finds a way to make it, but I'm sure you'll be fine.

I hope everyone else is well today.


----------



## t-bell

Hi everyone, I see everyone is keeping well, fool luck and baby dust to Coleey and ganton I have everything crossed for you

I found out what I was having with DS, every time they put the u/s anywhere near him he seemed to shove his bits at it, it's just aswell we found out or it wouldnt have been much of a secret lol

I would love a girl this time, my little Irish dancer lol df won't let me send DS to dancing without him going to boxing aswell and I think he's too good looking for boxing lol

In out house we have a rule that DS picks the boys names and I pick the girls names but they have to be Irish, df has picked Oisín for a boy and I have picked Aisli&#324;n Sióbhan for a girl, haven't decided on a second name for the boy name yet? 
My other names for a girl are Aoifé (pronounced Eva) similar to both the above names lol with Sióbhan being the middle for any name for a girl 

I hope your man can make it on Friday it would be a shame to miss it but if he can't make it you'll be grand On your own, 

Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Wow t-bell you are almost 13 weeks! So jealous of your current plum status! ;)


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay everyone :)
T-Bell if u need another irish name for your girl there's always Maria:winkwink: hehe My family originate from Ireland... County Galway. My dads over there at the moment as his father just passed away. Anyway how are you feeling lately T-Bell? I hope you are well and having a happy pregnancy :)
How are you feeling too wilsey?

Thanks guys i hope he can come too....i can imagine if i have to go alone and have some blood tests done, my daughter will yank the needle out of my arm and say 'Taaaaaa' lol

I hope everyones ok.....any TWW symptoms to report anyone??

Oooo its been lovely weather here today, i hope it stays this way for a while, without sounding sad - i really need to do my garden! lol Its like a jungle....my collie has to jump through the grass to see where he's going lol But ive no lawn mower, i break them all.....in my shed i have 2 lawn mowers and a strimmer....all broke....none of them mine lol

Well after rambling on about nothing important i'm going to go to bed, have a lovely evening everyone.

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Well I had the worst night last night. Being at work today is bloody hard. I can't believe how tired I am!

Spent half the night in front of the toilet throwing up and then if that wasn't delightful enough, I spent the rest of the night on the toilet for an entirely but equally disgusting reason. My tummy HURTS!

Using the doppler tonight to make sure I didn't mess with bubs ;)


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh nooooo Wilsey that sucks! How are you feeling today?? Do you think it was MS or did you eat something dodgy?
I hope youre feeling better and had a good nights sleep. :hugs:

xXx


----------



## t-bell

O no Wilsey does not sound good I hope u feel better soon :hugs:

Tia I'm from Ireland too, northern Ireland but I really like Irish names and the spellings of them, 

Im still on knicker watch all the time I'm so paranoid, is anyone else the same? 

Xx


----------



## SWIPER

hi all. yes i always on lookout for blood as i have had this with two prev pregnancies. getting tired in evenings now and snack regularly to avoid getting faint. have to remind myself to take things easy. i have two irish names already aine and orlaith, so ill keep it this way i hopre roisin and daragh r two favs m from ireland toooo. big baby boom, hope u r feeling better WIlsey. isotonic orange drink is good for rehydration. good luck to all in 2ww.


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah feeling better. Definitely MS/hormones! Lovely ;)

Tried the doppler solo last night - found baby but it kept moving away hahaha. I was chasing it around my tummy! So relieved to have almost made it to 10 weeks and still have a beating heart in there. Best money I've ever spent getting that doppler.

I need to start thinking of names, I'm going to find out the sex though so might just wait until I know what I'm having.

Hope everyone is good :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay everyone
Wilsey i'm glad you're doing better today its a relief to hear. Sounds like you're having a bad time of it lately. Glad you found you're little green olive :) hehe

Yeah T-Bell i still check my underwear, when i get a little mucous (sorry tmi) i kind of panic thinking its blood so i always have to go and check. How are you feeling lately?

Swiper its nice to hear from you, you have some lovely baby names. 

I have my booking in oppointment tomorrow, kinda nervous to be honest. I'm dreading the look of horror on their faces when i get weighed :sad1: At least they can arrange for me to get a scan date though :)

I hope everyone is ok, hope Mariposa is having a great honeymoon.

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks :D

Yeah, I do worry when I feel a bit 'wet' (TMI sorry). So far so good though on that front. No more spotting for me since week 5!

You'll be find at your appointment Tia! I'm curious as to how much weight I'm going to put on. Wonder if my ass is going to get giant hahaha.

Ohhh Mari better be making a honeymoon baby! :D

Glad we are all keepin' in touch girls xx


----------



## SWIPER

i put on 2 stone wit both prev pregnancies. i kept track of it nd compared was good to c.


----------



## t-bell

Swiped my df loves the name orlaith so it's a contender aswell lol

With my last pregnancy I didn't put on a pound I stayed the same weight as I had gastritis and couldnt eat properly and I could never finish what I was eating and if I drank something fizzy I couldn't eat for the rest of the day lol

So far this pregnancy the grastritis hasn't bees as bad but I've only put on 2 pounds, I'm a big girl anyway so hoping to keep the weight down, 

Im still wearing my normal clothes etc so I'm happy about that anyway lol

X


----------



## Coleey

Good luck with your appointment today Tia! I'm sure it'll go great :hugs:

I loveeeee Irish names! My mum is Irish and I was close to calling my boy Patrick! :) xx


----------



## SWIPER

hi girls im looking for advice on my ghastly look. im 9 weeks and i have the pregnant look. really tired looking. woman at work yest said . god u look awful. . any tips to improve this grey look. do u know if we can taks floridix liquid which is supposed to b good. 
Tia. nice that u like the name orlaith.


----------



## Coleey

Did any of you girls get watery ewcm before your BFP?
Funny how I've been pregnant before and I still don't know whats going on :rofl:
xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay girls
sorry ive not been on. Swiper maybe try some blusher? I know it sounds silly but it does take away the tired look sometimes. Im not sure if you can take the liquid or not to be honest.

Coleey i had ewcm, dont know if it was due to the bfp though. But i hope it means something for you!!! How many dpo are you now???

How is everyone? Has anyone heard from Ganton?

I had my oppointment and turns out ive lost weight...despite being 9 weeks pregnant...i mean i'm still a heffer but ive still lost some so i was pleased :) And i have my scan in 3 weeks :D I'm so excited. Turns out i might also have a urine infection tut but thats nowt.

xXx


----------



## Ganton

I'm here Tia. That's good news from your appointment Tia, I hope everything else went well.

I think I'm 8-9 dpo, but no symptoms to report. However, I'm trying not to take too much notice of anything unusual as I've just been disappointed the last few months. I'm going to try to hold out at least a few days beyond due date to test.

Have you got any symptoms Coleey (except maybe some EWCM)?


----------



## Coleey

Glad your appointment went well Tia, you must be so excited for your scan! It will come round so fast, I can't believe how quick your pregnancy is going!! :) You're not a heffer!! How are you doing chick?

I'm 9dpo at the moment, same as you! :) The main thing I've noticed is the ewcm, that is really unusual for me. It feels like I'm always hungry recently too! Things that normally would fill me up, not long after eating I get hungry again. :shrug: We'll see! :)
What about you Ganton, any symptoms? :) When will you take a test? 

Hope everyones having a good weekend :) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

OOooo coleey its sounding promising! When will you both take the test? Are you going to wait until ure period date or do it before? I'm so excited for you both you're well into the TWW now :D

Any more symptoms you two? Its so intense! lol Any tender nippolias or anything?

I'm doing great thanks Coleey, although i just watched a film called Drive which was a total let down, i had high hopes for it but ah well.
I feel bad cos i'm constantly tired....i woke up last night and my DF was still up and i said ''are you ok darling?'' and he replied ''yeah just feeling a little lonely''. I felt awful, cos i'm always going to sleep...night time used to be our time you know? Now it seems it's my time to sleep lol

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Will take one on the 6th or the day after, my OH is the voice of reason when it comes to that! :haha:.No tender boobs for me, but I didn't get that symptom with little man until I was maybe 8 weeks or so :) it can feel uncomfortable when he nurses sometimes, but it's nothing bad! I think I have steel boobies after breastfeeding him!! :rofl:

Oh bless him! What a sweetie! :) I know what you mean hun, night is our time too! Funnily enough, I went to bed instead of finishing our movie too. We watched Mr Poppers Penguins with Jim Carrey.. God that guy is awesome!!

10dpo... Almost there!

xx


----------



## Ganton

I'm going to try to wait until the 9th, so that I'm definately a few days late before testing. Still no symptoms for me. Can't even find any when I look do them! I really really hope this is our month Coleey.


----------



## Coleey

Keeping all crossables crossed for us! :) Keep me updated hun! xx


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck for all of your 2WW's :)


----------



## Ganton

Thanks Wilsey. I don't know how you feel Coleey, but I think this 2ww is really dragging!


----------



## Coleey

Thanks Wilsey! :)

Yeah, it's really dragging! :( Decided I'm going to take a test on Friday but, I'm a little bit nervous. It took ages for a positive to appear with my son :( xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay Ladies
How are you all today? I hope you are all well....any symptoms to report?? Coleey you're taking a test on Friday thats so exciting!!!!
Ganton are you still testing a couple of day late? Im so excited! How are you both?

I hope everyones ok 

xXx


----------



## Coleey

It'll actually be Thursday now! My OH booked me the doctors appointment I've wanted for a little while, including his own! Yay! :happydance:

Hope you, your princess and little bean are well hun :) xx


----------



## Ganton

I want to try to wait until about Sunday, but I'll probably cave in if AF doesn't show by the end of the week.

I had some mild shooting pains really low in my abdomen for about 1/2 an hour last night, and am now just feeling a bit achy, like mild period pain. If AF doesn't show in the next day or so, I wonder if that could be a sign? I'm not going to get excited though, as I think I had cramping like this once before. 

I found out over the weekend that I'm going to be an auntie!! I honestly couldn't be happier for my SIL and BIL and am really excited.....but, and I feel bad for admitting this, I thinks it exaggerated my desire to get pregnant, and I know I'll be disappointed if I'm not.


----------



## Wilsey

So hard to know isn't it Ganton! I wish the symptoms of getting AF were nothing like the ones telling you, you are pregnant! It's silly!

I know what you mean about wanting a baby more after you find out someone you know is pregnant. 

Can't wait to hear how the testing goes xx


----------



## Coleey

I caved and tested today after lunch, despite having a doctors appointment... It's also about £10 for one test in Boots here.. :dohh:
I can see a faint pink line in person, not sure if I'm going mad? 

xx
 



Attached Files:







14628.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wilsey

Is the line meant to be where the dots are? If so, I think I can see something!

Ohhh I hope it turns intoa strong BFP. How many dpo are you?


----------



## Coleey

Yeah :) Eeek, I really hope I can find out more tomorrow!! I'm about 11 to 13 dpo, supposed to be due the witch tomorrow. :)

Thanks for looking! :hugs: How are you doing hun?

xx


----------



## Ganton

Ooh, that sounds exciting Coleey, I hope it's good news tomorrow. Are you feeling any symptoms at the moment? 

I'm due AF tomorrow as well, but not really feeling much, apart from a bit of tightness, almost like period pain. Oh well, I'm going to see what the next few days bring.


----------



## Mariposa21

Hello girls!

Hope you are all well!

Sorry to hear you've been a bit poorly Wilsey :( and Tia when my cousin was pregnant she lost 16 pounds at first due to the old morning sickness.

Had a beautiful honeymoon was so lovely x ovulated the 2nd I believe and hope all the healthy food, relaxing, fresh air and exercise has helped this month because normally i sort of eat bits on the go which arent normally fresh fruit or veg lol i also hope all the relaxing will have done some good as I rarely get fully fledged days off with what i do.

Any more news coolley huni? sounds like you have symptoms. My AF due 16th- would so love to be pregnant for Christmas but not getting hopes up xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oooo Coleey it's sounding positive!!!! Looks like it too ;) let us know how youre oppointment goes wont you!?

Mariposa welcome back!!!!!! Wonderful to hear you had such a lovely honeymoon and i really hope the relaxation has helped too...fingers crossed!!! So are you all tanned and what not? Should i be hating you or not? lol

I hope everyones doing well.....ganton keep us updated, i hope the witch stays away for you :)

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

You can't hate me Tia! We're mates luv! Lol very tanned but used a low factor so I'm getting a bit dusty peely lol lol 

So wish I'd taken ov sticks with me on hol as I'm still getting the cm that I associate with ovulation but had it now for about four days..is this normal? I hope I haven't got it wrong cos not dons BD in last two days what with travelling and packing and stuff :( soon everybody is going to be pregnant in this thread but me and that's just blooming depressing lol lol 

Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhh Coleey - have you taken another test?!

Mari - awww hun don't worry about that! You'll be pg soon enough :)

Tia - woooo you are almost 10 weeks, so exciting!!!!

I'm good. Feeling better as of late - like I'm getting my energy slowly back. Got my first midwife appointment this morning! Hopefully she'll fill in and fax off the form for me to then book my scan - eeeep so excited!


----------



## Coleey

Lots of luck Ganton, I really hope the witch stays away!

Welcome back Mari!! Glad you had a lovely honeymoon and had some well deserved TLC! :hugs:

I haven't taken a test today as I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow morning. The weirdest thing is lately is Alex has stopped night nursing and it feels like my supply has dropped? I used to get a really full feeling if he'd miss a night feed, but I didn't have that the first night he slept through. :coffee:

Glad you're feeling better Wilsey, can't believe how quick these weeks are flying by for you and Tia!! 

xx


----------



## Ganton

Hey. Good luck with the appointment Coleey. I really hope it's good news. You'll have to keep us all updated as soon as you know.

I hope your midwife appointment went well Wilsey. Can't believe how far along you are already.

I'm glad you had a lovely honeymoon Mari. Let's hope the relaxing was good for babymaking.

Still no symptoms for me. Just a couple more days till I test, so I'm just hoping AF stays away.


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> Ohhh Coleey - have you taken another test?!
> 
> Mari - awww hun don't worry about that! You'll be pg soon enough :)
> 
> Tia - woooo you are almost 10 weeks, so exciting!!!!
> 
> I'm good. Feeling better as of late - like I'm getting my energy slowly back. Got my first midwife appointment this morning! Hopefully she'll fill in and fax off the form for me to then book my scan - eeeep so excited!

Hope your first appointment went well huni and so glad to hear your a little more relaxed and enjoying your pregnancy :) I bet you are so excited for your scan xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey ganton - thank you! Had a lovely honeymoon and really hope the relaxation and good food has helped but who knows. Ive spent lots of time with my legs waggling in the air after BD lol trying to give nature a helping hand haha xx how are you? Do you test every month when AF due? I'm not doing it this month, upsets me too much. Going to wait till like I'm a week late lol xx


----------



## Ganton

I'd love to be able wait a week beyond AF, but just don't think I could. The last couple of months I've tested the day that AF was due, so am going to at least wait a couple of days this month. Due tomorrow, so I need to hold out until the weekend.


----------



## Wilsey

Ladies I am so excited for you - hoping October is your month!! :)

Mari - I used to go to sleep with a pillow under my butt. I would wake up a few hours later because it wasn't exactly comfy and just take out and go back to sleep. I think it helped keep everything 'up' there!

Coleey - so do you think you will get the docs to do bloods or just a urine test?

Ganton - best of luck for tomorrow, hope the :witch: doesn't show!


----------



## Mariposa21

Hope AF stays away for you ganton huni x 
Was sure I ovulated on the second due to cm and remembering that that is what my ovulation calendar app said but took a ovulation test yesterday evening and just come to look at it and it was positive! Did BD yesterday but straight after jumped up and went out to supermarket. I seem to have had ovulation cm for nearly a week but now I'm beginning to worry we've missed out this month as I thought you only truly ovulated for like 12 hours when the egg goes into flopean tube...blooming heck...can you ovulate late?? :( could there be any other reason as to why I've got positive test as I should be four days into two week wait x


----------



## Mariposa21

Done another ovulation test and it's positive but I'm four days post ovulation...what's going off? X


----------



## Ganton

I don't really know too much about ovulation I'm afraid hun. We've taken the "BD every couple of days" approach so far, but will start using OPKs if not successful this month. I do know though that my cycle is often messed up by travelling, so maybe you're late from honeymoon travelling. If you flew long-haul, your body may just have got a bit confused. Sorry I can't be more help.

I've had mild cramps for a few days, and keep feeling like AF is starting today, but no sign yet. So, good news so far!


----------



## Coleey

Jump on your hubby just to be sure hun! I haven't used OPKs so I'm not much help, sorry. :(
Ohhhh thats great news Ganton! :) No show for AF for me either, had the mildest cramps/backache and thats it. I got very teary when watching Peppa Pig earlier! :rofl:

I saw a doctor today, she was really nice and I had my checkup first. I told her that with my son I didn't get a positive test until I was 8weeks + pregnant and I also have that on my old maternity notes. We did a normal pregnancy test and it was negative, so she wants me to come back next week with my fmu (I really couldn't hold it today). On the bright side, my OH knows I can be pregnant with negative tests after Alex, so he's being very supportive. I feel very at ease about everything. :)

Sorry for the essay ladies! Hope you're all well :hugs: xx


----------



## Wilsey

I felt like AF was going to arrive for the first couple of weeks!! Hope it's a good sign for you Ganton and Coleey.

Mari - I have no idea what's going on with your ewcm! Just keep bding and hope for the best x


----------



## Ganton

I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I can't help really hoping you're right Wilsey. Whenever I go to the loo, I keep checking for start of AF and there's not even a hint of anything at the moment. 

I hope the negative test for you Coleey, doesn't mean you're not actually pregnant. Sounds promising if it happened to you before.


----------



## Wilsey

Coleey - The doctors tests aren't as sensitive as surpermarket ones are they. Wonder if you should take a test in a week. You seem to have a faint positive on that one you posted earlier.

Ganton - I know what you mean. Hope AF isn't just late - that would be cruel!


----------



## SWIPER

im really worried. had brown bits on underwear and specks when i wiped today. this happened at start of mc before. working in morn but i think if i dont go to docs and hosp for scan i will have wend to worry. 10 weeks this wend . i have a bad felling. hope im over reacting. so fed up as dh away tomorrow til monday so if its bad news ill have to deal wit alone. maybe im better off seeing how wend


----------



## Wilsey

Oh SWIPER I hope that it's just caused by stretching or something! Best to go to the doctors if you are worried! Please keep us updated but I have everything crossed for you your bubs!! xx


----------



## Wilsey

Scan is booked for 19 August - 11/12 days away! I cannot wait. I hope everything is normal. It's the one to check for downs syndrome. I don't really want to check for downs syndrome I just want to see my baby!

Finally feel like time is moving a bit quicker. Felt like getting from 3.5 weeks to 10 weeks dragggged!

SWIPER - have you gone to the docs or ER?


----------



## t-bell

SWIPER said:


> im really worried. had brown bits on underwear and specks when i wiped today. this happened at start of mc before. working in morn but i think if i dont go to docs and hosp for scan i will have wend to worry. 10 weeks this wend . i have a bad felling. hope im over reacting. so fed up as dh away tomorrow til monday so if its bad news ill have to deal wit alone. maybe im better off seeing how wend

Swiped alot of people have a bit of brown(old) blood around 10 weeks it seems to be when your period was due, I hope it's just this for you my fingers are crossed hunny, 
I had a reddish brown bleed at nearly 7 weeks but I just knew it wasn't anything to worry about but when I has my mc I had pains, pressure and a sinking feeling I just knew, 

Swiper keep your chin up and think positive, 

Everyone else good luck with your testing I hope you all get lucky this month xx

And to all the pregnant ones I hope you are feeling well, I had really bad constipation and I'm usually as regular as clockwork lol 

Xx


----------



## Coleey

I really hope everything is okay Swiper, have you been checked out yet?

Thats so exciting Wilsey! It's really such an exciting moment, I can't wait to have another lol :)

xx


----------



## Ganton

Just got something to say quickly girls:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## t-bell

Ganton said:


> Just got something to say quickly girls:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Did u get you BFP??????:winkwink:


----------



## Ganton

Sorry to have ignored previous discussions. I really hope everything is ok swiper. It's sorth getting it checked out if it's going to worry you all weekend.


----------



## Ganton

t-bell said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> Just got something to say quickly girls:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Did u get you BFP??????:winkwink:Click to expand...

Haha, how did you guess!


----------



## t-bell

Ganton said:


> t-bell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> Just got something to say quickly girls:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Did u get you BFP??????:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha, how did you guess!Click to expand...

You were testing this morning lol, congrats!!!!!
The first time I read it I thought u just forgot to put your text in lol but then I caught on, 
Fx for you hunny xxxxxx


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations hun! :) xx


----------



## Ganton

Cheers guys. I have a pic on my phone but don't know how to load it. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Mariposa21

So happy for you ganton, that is great news xxx

How are you swiper, really hope it's just a bit of spotting, I've heard it's quite common. Fx for you huni, thinking of you :) x

Great news about ya scan wils, I bet you can't wait! 

No symptoms for me as yet but only 5dpo, took Coolleys advice and did more BD to ensure wasn't ovulating later than expected lol x

How's you Tia? You well Hun?? X


----------



## SWIPER

im waiting to ring docs rang work to explain to boss. im very convinced its bad news. going to b a long day. 
so delira for u gandon
if i see a heartbeat today ill b the happiest girl.


----------



## Mariposa21

So hope it's good news swiper huni, I'm
Sure it is. 

Have you got a nice boss? Im sure they was v understanding xx


----------



## SWIPER

Sorry to sy but no heartbeat. Have to wait now for nature to take its course. I'm numb. Really. .


----------



## Coleey

Swiper my heart goes out to you, I'm so so sorry :cry: :hugs: xx


----------



## Ganton

Ahhh Swiper, I'm so so sorry to hear that. Big hugs.


----------



## Wilsey

SWIPER - I'm so sorry. No words can express. :hugs:


----------



## SWIPER

Thanks girls. I have a good few friends who have been n same boat so ill get plenty support. I will b keeping on eye on your news girls. Thnks for all the support. And best of luck with those precious bumps


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh god swiper darlin i'm so sorry :hugs: I'll be saying a prayer for you tonight and i'm just so sorry sweetheart. Will you be trying again straight away or will you take a little time out? Us girls will always be here for you hun, ttc/pregnant/whatever. We are all in it together and are always here. 


I'm sorry ive been AWOL the past couple of days it's been hectic lately. I'm doing fine though and wilsey i'm so pleased for you your scan date is so soon....mines 2 days after you lol Happy 11 weeks :D

Ganton! you dirty stop-out you! congratulations hunnypot i'm so happy for you! So happy. if i wasnt so full i'd celebrate with a piece of cake lol Congrats though darlin its excellent news :D

Mari how are you sweetychops? Hows married life? Any symptoms to report? I'm doing great thanks :)

We got our pup last night. She's a black lab and she's fabulous. We've named her Lunar (like a lunar eclipse). I had a lab cross for 14 years, he was my absolute soul, and he died early last year (i still cant look at pictures of him...or really talk about him)....but since then my border collie hasn't been the same; and as my DF has always wanted a lab we got her...and my goodness.....my boy diesel is so much more content and relaxed....i'm so pleased for him. 

Well, after that essay i shall take my leave lol

I hope all you ladies are well and swiper i'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## t-bell

I'm really sorry to hear that swiped, I don't think anything I say will make any difference but my prayers are with you and as Tia said we will be here for you when and if you need it! I'm glad you have support in the form of people close to you to put their arm around you and just hug, and know something of what you are going through and the feelings you are going through. 
:hugs:
Xxxxx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hello everyone

So sorry to hear about your loss swiper. My thoughts are with you and I really hope you are ok, I can't imagine how you are feeling and wish there was something I could say to make it just a little bit better for you huni. Please keep in touch on here as we all luv chatting to ya :)

Married life is good Tia - love lunar for the dogs name, very cool. Is the little pup settling in ok?? I can't say I have any symptoms as yet, but I try not to get my hopes up by documenting each sniffle and twinge as It only makes me a wreck when AF comes. I used to do it but found myself getting convinced I was. Ayy dear lol self pity over lol 

How are you coolley, you well? Any news, symptoms? Everything crossed for you huni bunch! Oh yeah meant to ask, are you norweigian?? X 

Hope ya feeling fab wilsley, luv reading ya messages cos you are so upbeat. Can't wait to hear all about ya scan :) 

Still never found out what the positive ovulation tests meant, might take another now to check again xxx speak soon everyone x


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay Mari i'm glad married life is treating you well :) Are you used to being called 'mrs' yet? And thanks i'm glad you like it :D She is settling in fabulously, i'm so happy for my collie Diesel he has really taken to her, and he's normally quite stand-offish to new people/animals, but it just shows how much he misses another dog living with him = i'm so happy for him.
And self pity all you want i do the 'woe is me' quite regularly...like today...it got me a chocolate cake hehe.
And a lot of people who are normally regular as clockwork have been known to ovulate late, so fingers crossed....how many dpo are you now? If i'm right you should be nearing your second week....i think lol Not that i know your cycles that well...that'd be a bit wierd of me lol

I hope everyone is well and having a good day :) I'm going to phone by bro back, order a pizza and get into bed with my DF and watch the latest pirates of the carribbean <-- and i absolutily cannot spell that word.

Night night all

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Mari - glad you are enjoying married life lovely! It's the best eh :) Can't wait until you join the club Tia!

We recorded the baby's heatbeat today - neat eh :)


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey everyone x

Tia your messages always make me chuckle ya so sunny! It's fab :) 

I'm still not used to my married name yet and I keep forgetting when I'm on the phone haha sounds like I don't know my own name haha

No symptoms for me as yet, not any I've noticed anyway. Just the weird ovulation results which I don't get. Some people think that a +OPK result after ovulation could indicate pregnancy, what do you think?? Xx clutching at straws?? X


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Aw Wilsey i cant wait either, i so envy you married ladies :)

Mari i hope thats true about the positive pregnancy thing.....fingers crossed for you!!!

I have to tell you girls......my daughter was just on my DF's shoulders = and thenn she threw up on his head!!!! oh my goodness i don't think i've laughed that much in a looong time. You know the laugh where your mouth is wide open but no sound is actually coming out? lol He just stood there saying "get it off me! get a baby wipe, help me'' oh dear that just made it worse lol

Ahem anyway lol i have a slight backache today, s'all good though. How are you ladies??? Mari when are you going to test?

Wilsey that's excellent that you can record your baby's heartbeat....did you do that on the doppler?

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Tia Maria said:


> Heaaay
> Aw Wilsey i cant wait either, i so envy you married ladies :)
> 
> Mari i hope thats true about the positive pregnancy thing.....fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> I have to tell you girls......my daughter was just on my DF's shoulders = and thenn she threw up on his head!!!! oh my goodness i don't think i've laughed that much in a looong time. You know the laugh where your mouth is wide open but no sound is actually coming out? lol He just stood there saying "get it off me! get a baby wipe, help me'' oh dear that just made it worse lol
> 
> Ahem anyway lol i have a slight backache today, s'all good though. How are you ladies??? Mari when are you going to test?
> 
> Wilsey that's excellent that you can record your baby's heartbeat....did you do that on the doppler?
> 
> xXx

lol lol actually rofl lol:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Tia Maria

hehe i'm glad you found it funny T-Bell hehe The joys of parenthood are never ending ay lol

How are you tonight my dear?

xXx


----------



## Coleey

:rofl: Kids do the funniest things! Awww I'm so jealous you have a new puppy! I want a pet but my OH was put off pets after our cat lol. She wasn't neutered when we first got her, so she spent most of her time trying to hump everything/everyone, making kinky cat calls at 3am lol! Then she ripped up all of our wallpaper, I was hysterically crying when we gave her back, but I was pregnant lol.

How are you all doing? Good weekends?

xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Tia Maria said:


> Heaaay
> Aw Wilsey i cant wait either, i so envy you married ladies :)
> 
> Mari i hope thats true about the positive pregnancy thing.....fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> I have to tell you girls......my daughter was just on my DF's shoulders = and thenn she threw up on his head!!!! oh my goodness i don't think i've laughed that much in a looong time. You know the laugh where your mouth is wide open but no sound is actually coming out? lol He just stood there saying "get it off me! get a baby wipe, help me'' oh dear that just made it worse lol
> 
> Ahem anyway lol i have a slight backache today, s'all good though. How are you ladies??? Mari when are you going to test?
> 
> Wilsey that's excellent that you can record your baby's heartbeat....did you do that on the doppler?
> 
> xXx

That's absolutely hilarious lol lol x not testing this month hunny bunny going to just wait till it's obvious I need to test. Save some money haha xxx


----------



## t-bell

I'm very good thanks for asking, I've got my first midwife appointment this morning so i hope she is nice lol I've just got the usual pregnancy symptoms lol heartburn constipation etc all my nausea is gone and now I'm just waiting on this burst of energy your supposed to get in the second tri lol

Xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Mari that sounds like a good idea to me....how many dpo are you?

T-Bell how did your oppointment go today?? I hope you got a lovely midwife to be with you throughout your pregnancy :)

Wooo 1000 posts!!!!!! Go on us!!!!!

I hope everyone is doing well....Ganton? Wilsey? I hope everyone is ok. No news on my part sorry to report.

xXx


----------



## Ganton

Hey Tia. I guess no news is good news.

Sorry about my short absence. I've been getting super excited about this whole pregnancy thing. I've already told close family (parents and siblings of myself and OH) and best friend, who will all be supportive whatever happens.

I also told my work today. I have a lot of clients that I work closely with, and it will take a lot of planning to hand over my work, so I wanted to give work as much notice as possible. I was really worried about telling them as I thought they may see it as a big inconvenience. I couldn't have been more wrong: All 3 directors (all male) were absolutely lovely and genuinely pleased for me and hubby. They want to help make the whole experience as enjoyable and stress-free as possible, and I'm just so happy :happydance:

I just really hope that everything goes well now. My boobs have been sore from the day AF was due, but this seems to be easing off now, which is actually worrying me slightly. I felt queasy this morning, but it could have been nerves about telling work. In a strange way, I hope I feel the same tomorrow, so that it's a genuine symptom :dohh:

I called docs today, but they don't even want to see me, just asked me to fill in a form to self-register and said a midwife will be in touch. I'm a bit disappointed about not seeing a doc as I was hoping to be tested again (just to confirm that I'm not imaging things). I may just buy another test, but I would probably just get myself all scared waiting for the result.

Sorry for my rant, I've just realised I have so many questions now that this is actually happening.

Anyway, I hope everyone else is well this evening?


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Ganton - so glad that your work was sweet about your pregnancy (as they should be!). It's all so exciting.

So how far along are you now? You need to get a ticker!!:D

No update from me - just waiting for the scan on the 19th.


----------



## Mariposa21

How far a long are you ganton? X


----------



## Mariposa21

Tia Maria said:


> Mari that sounds like a good idea to me....how many dpo are you?
> 
> T-Bell how did your oppointment go today?? I hope you got a lovely midwife to be with you throughout your pregnancy :)
> 
> Wooo 1000 posts!!!!!! Go on us!!!!!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well....Ganton? Wilsey? I hope everyone is ok. No news on my part sorry to report.
> 
> xXx

AF due in five days huni- no symptoms or owt lol
I like those tickers that tell you what symptom you could be feeling at what day after ovulation but then again probably just gets my hopes up xx

I noticed the 1000 posts too hehe impressive lol x


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey everyone, hope you are all well.

Not sure whether this could be counted as symptom lol but knocked one of my boobs just now and was rather tender. Not knocked at all, merely brushed past it really and got shooting pain up and around it. I wanted to know what you think because although I have a very large chest on quite a small frame so they can ache slightly due to being held up with scaffolding but never had this type of tenderness although it's gone now. Am I getting desperate for those symptoms? Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Mari - a lot of people complain of tenderness. I didn't really have that (mine seems to all be centered on my nipples - so painful). Definitely a symptom. Would you normally get sore boobs 5 days out from AF?

How is everyone liking the new layout? Too many ads eh?


----------



## Ganton

Hey girls. Even though I have sore boobs and feel 'bleurgh', I was worried I may have imagined this pregnancy thing. So, I took another test, and it's reassuring to see a strong positive 

I've not seen a doc, but have now self-registered, and have my booking in appointment sorted. It's another 5 1/2 weeks away yet though-I'll be over 10 weeks by then. I'm not sure if that's normal, but I'm not going to worry about it.

Mari, I'm approx 5 weeks now, and have had sore boobs since at least a couple of days before AF was due. It's hard to describe how they feel, but my nipples are really sensitive if I touch them, and it just hurts to put pressure on my boobs from any direction. I hope it turns out to be a good sign for you.

I hope everyone else is well this morning. 

By the way Wilsey, I agree: the ads really dominate the menu pages now.


----------



## Mariposa21

Gant


----------



## Mariposa21

Ganton - wow you told work at five weeks, that's so early. I'm such a worrier that I'd not wanna tell anyone till about twelve weeks. You must have a right workload if you need to start handing it over so early so you are all sorted for when you leave. 

Never normally get tenderness like that before AF which is due in five days. No other real symptoms :( what happened to me not spotting lol x


----------



## t-bell

OMG boob tenderness is an understatement lol I'm so sore I can't wear a pj top without a bra coz the material slightly rubbing them hurts so bad and also the boobs themselves are just aching
With my DS they went even sore lol but I wasn't able to exclusively bf as I didn't have enough milk so hopefully with this pain means I can this time lol fx

My appointment went ok Tia she was a lovely mw and she did blood pressure which was fine and said she would try and find the heartbeat and to not panic if she couldn't find it as it was sometimes too early to find it on the Doppler but she found it ok then bubba mOved so heard it for about 10 secs, 

X


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay
T-Bell i'm so glad your oppointment went well for you thats great news. Sounds like you had a nice midwife too :)

Mari i hope so much that your tender boobies is a sign....especially if you don't normally have it....i can feel myself getting excited for you lol

Ganton thats excellent that work were so understanding and i think it was a great idea. You mentioned that you were feeling 'bleurgh' earlier; i hope you're feeling better this evening :)

Wilsey i hate the new layout...well, hate is a strong word but i think it looks stupid with the adds everywhere, total waste of space i think. Oooo your scan is sooooon. I didnt realise how close our scans our until my sister asked me earlier this evening, it was a pleasant surprise hehe

I hope everyones ok and having a good evening. Did anyone watch The Vampire Diaries last night? I'm SOO happy that its back on *screams* i love it!!!

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats on hearing the heartbeat t-bell!! :)

Mari - can't wait to hear how the other 4 days of your 2ww go :)

Just counting down the days until the scan!


----------



## Mariposa21

Thank you wils and Tia for your positivity hehe xxx omg loving the new iPhone compatible mobile site, it's so easy to use and your posts are much easier to read whoop whoop lol

How is everyone? Hope your appointment goes well tbell - are you the furthest along in this group?? 

Still got one tender boob lol quite painful and it's more just the nipple. Got a bad back as well :( what does everyone think?? 

Anyone got anything planned for weekend?? Lots of luv dudes x


----------



## Wilsey

I definitely had really sore nipples from O and ended up with a BFP! Ohh I so hope it's the same with you darl xx

Dinner with some girls tonight (just casual takeaways at my friends place who has a month old baby) and then watching the rugby the other two nights. Wales vs. France Sat night and NZ vs. Australia Sunday night.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaay
Mari they sound like common symptoms to meeee! Fingers crossed for you sweety. Still going to wait til you're late to test?

Ah i have MAJOR housework to do this weekend. My house stinks at the moment cos we're puppy toilet training and it smells horrid. 

I've been getting some sciatic nerve pains in my lower back and left bottom cheek today...which i must announce, has caused some embarrassing moments lol

T-Bell is the furthest along of all of us and if you Mari, and Coleey get your BFP'S, that'd mean everyone in this thread has gotten pregnant :D How awesome would that be!?

I hope everyone is doing ok this evening :)

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Thank you wilsley and Tia, it would be so amazing for the Bfp especially as I've got one poorly nipple and a bad back and bit of sore throat, also getting really tired feeling in my thighs which is a bit like what I get the day I'm due on but not due for 3/4 days. I'm actually getting a bit more positive hehe x

How's the take away wils, what you have? 

Just watching big bang theory and then having tea with my best mate Saturday-don't envy you Tia with the puppy potty training!!


----------



## Wilsey

I have my fingers firmly crossed for you hun!

Ohh we have a bit of a time difference so only 4pm here. Takeaways yet to come :D But I know it's chinese hahaha.

12 weeks tomorrow!!!!! :D

Tia - I agree with Mari - no way I'd wanna be potty training a pup. But worth it in the end x


----------



## Mariposa21

You 12weeks wils?? does that mean you can start telling people??? 

Two days now till AF due :) everything crossed, so angry with myself I've started symptom spotting lol

Still loving the new mobile version of site, it makes it Soo much easier. Was thinking though that it's a shame our group thread title is a bit of date because new comers might not think to pop in lol wonder if we could change it?? Xx


----------



## Ganton

Hey all. I'm going away today with some friends, and won't be back till Monday, so you probably won't hear much from me for a few days. I'm looking forward to it, but may struggle to hide my lack of appetite, lack of drinking, and inability to go in sauna etc in the spa!

I'm also loving the mobile site, it does make it so much easier to use. Sometimes I still like to look at the full version though, so I can see the tickers.

Congrats on reaching 12 weeks Wilsey.

I hope you have fun puppy toilet training Tia, and I really hope your symptoms are a good sign Mari.

Speak to you all in a few days girls.


----------



## Mariposa21

Have a fab time ganton! X


----------



## Mariposa21

You all know how I hate symptom spotting grrr lol but AF due tomorrow but feel ill :( really bad fuzzy head, nausea, had white spot of nipple, tender BBs and had back pains last few days. If I'm not pregnant ill be gutted but if I'm not I will be coming down with flu :'( x


----------



## Coleey

Mariposa21 said:


> You all know how I hate symptom spotting grrr lol but AF due tomorrow but feel ill :( really bad fuzzy head, nausea, had white spot of nipple, tender BBs and had back pains last few days. If I'm not pregnant ill be gutted but if I'm not I will be coming down with flu :'( x

Sounds really promising hunny, I have my fingers and toes crossed :hugs: xx


----------



## Mariposa21

How are you coolley? What's happening with you luv? x


----------



## Tia Maria

Oohhhhh Mari it's sounding so positive....are you still going to wait until youre late to test? I have to say, if you're not pregnant AND come down with the flu or a cold....thats a double whammy and would really suck....fingers crossed they both stay away :)

Heay Coleey how are you lovely? I hope youre ok :)

Wilsey only 4 days until your scan woooo (6 days til mine) Its so exciting!

I hope everyones ok

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Thank you Tia huni great to hear from you. I'm due today and no sign of the witch as yet. How are you feeling? Any morning sickness or anything??

Not long now wils till the scan, so excited for you. Are you finding out of its boy/girl?? Is that this scan you can find out that?

Totally getting fascinated with friends birth stories hehe anyone the same? I went to my best friends last night and was just sat there in bewilderment as she told me everything. Starting to read a few on here as well, it's like a whole new world is just opening up to me because I never thought about anything like labour or the nitty gritty of it till now!

How are you coolley


----------



## Coleey

I'm okay thanks lovelies, how are you both? I'm so excited the witch hasn't shown for you hun, really hope she stays away! :D I'm 10 days late, I had a doctors appointment again on Thursday and I got another negative test. I asked for an ultrasound but she said they would only give me one if I was thinking of abortion, as I'm not they wouldn't. She said I have to call if I get any bad pains or cramps, but she said I just have to wait.. Sigh, went through this 2 years ago with Alex too! Hate my freaky body! :growlmad:

Can't believe your scans are so soon, it's gone so fast! How exciting! :D
Hope you've all had good weekends :hugs: xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh Coleey i'm sorry that sucks....so whats going to be done next? Are you just waiting for a bfp or the witch or are they doing any more tests?

Mari fingers crossed the witch stays away i'm so excited for you! When will you test? Oh god, i did that when i was pregnant with Lilly-Mae and it scared the hell outta me. I hope it doesnt do the same for you but i cant read birth stories now without tensing my legs together lol

Im doing great thanks, no symptoms or anything. Well, except for bieng tired but thats going now luckily. I cant belileve my scan is in 5 days eek i'm so excited. Just dont know what to do with out little lady; whether to take her or have someone watch her.

I hope everyones ok

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Coleey said:


> I'm okay thanks lovelies, how are you both? I'm so excited the witch hasn't shown for you hun, really hope she stays away! :D I'm 10 days late, I had a doctors appointment again on Thursday and I got another negative test. I asked for an ultrasound but she said they would only give me one if I was thinking of abortion, as I'm not they wouldn't. She said I have to call if I get any bad pains or cramps, but she said I just have to wait.. Sigh, went through this 2 years ago with Alex too! Hate my freaky body! :growlmad:
> 
> Can't believe your scans are so soon, it's gone so fast! How exciting! :D
> Hope you've all had good weekends :hugs: xx

Woah, how frustrating luv :( what's up with you huni lol you need rubbing out and drawing again hehe but ten days late is a good sign and you know what you were like last time. Everything crossed for you mate x 

Af still not here but sometimes it tends to be around the time I expect not the exact day but never more than 24hours late sp fingers crossed. Getting headachey again and feel a bit fluey/ as though I'm getting a bug but bb tenderness not there now and no more white spots so who knows :( xxxx


----------



## Mariposa21

The birth stories haven't really sunk in actually, it's as though it's still way out of reach as not had that BFP :) I feel queasy again, it's weird it's like I'm not going to be sick. It feel like if I burped a bit of acid would come up...how nice lol cx

Are you wanting to do the scan as a bit of a family thing or just you and hub so you can take it all in. 

Just sorting out what I'm buying who for Xmas lol got lots bought already, how organised am I! Hubby says he just wants a baby for Christmas so if I get a BFP then that's loads of cashola saved hehe xxxx


----------



## Coleey

Thanks lovelies :hugs: It's just so frustrating when you're so sure of something, I was right with Alex, but I just wish I didn't have to wait so long. I see her again in two weeks, hopefully she'll do more tests! I'm happy anyway, just wish my little man would stop being such a monster lol! He killed my brand new phone, only had it for a month and just got a new one! :haha:

Wow, I've only bought Alexs pressies so far! Go you! :D Aww your hubby sounds so sweet Mari, keep us updated hunny! :hugs:

Maybe you and your OH can go alone to your first scan and then take your princess to your 20 week scan? Will be really special I think :) 

I was freaked out reading/watching birth stories before I had Alex, used to watch One born every minute while I was pregnant lol. I had a very easy labour/ delivery with him and now it doesn't really freak me out anymore, I can't wait to do it again :rofl: xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Can't wait to do it again! Was it that easy? Lol what's to worry about hehe xx Af still no show x


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck Mari - I really hope AF just doesn't show for 9 months :D

We are busy sorting our house out so that we can sell it - haven't even thought about Xmas! :dohh:


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh god dont mention christmas lol ive only thought about what to get for my little girl. Ive too much to do before christmas shopping. Its my DF's birthday next month so i'm stressing about that....the silly sod has such expensive taste lol

Ooooooo i hope it stays away i'm so excited for you mariposa!!! 

Oh Coleey im so glad you had an easy birth/delivery that's excellent. Mine wasn't terrible, it was just drawn out if you know what i mean. I used to watch one born every minute and it used to terrify me lol You've given me hope for an easy birth though so thank you :)

My daughters broken my phone twice now too....sucks for you that it was a new one though, is it insured? Because of my daughter i have like, 2 hours battery life....and that's if i don't make a phone call lol. She's gorgeous though she'll pick it up at put it to her ear and say ''oouuuwww'' for hello hehe

I hope everyone's ok this evening. How are you Wilsey?

I'm all good, lazy as usual as yet again i cant be bothered cooking so i'm gonna order a pizza. My DF gets this burger that got chicken, donner meat and hamburger on....and it smells amazing! Which i should'nt say as i'm a vegetarian but deya me it smells guuud lol

Keep us updated Mari and Coleey!!!

xXx

P.S. Ive just realised how big this post is sorry.


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsey said:


> Best of luck Mari - I really hope AF just doesn't show for 9 months :D
> 
> We are busy sorting our house out so that we can sell it - haven't even thought about Xmas! :dohh:

Aww that's sweet thank you huni x so excited for you with your scan :) are you selling up so you can get a bigger house for bambino? Xxx


----------



## Mariposa21

Oh dear Tia is the baby craving meat hehe I can't make up my mind if I feel like Af on its way you know. If I'm going to come on it will be tomorrow so will keep you posted hehe

I've ordered lots from the Avon because it's had some good special offers like buy one get two free so going to split them up into separate gifts. Economical or what? Haha. And it bulks cheap presents up as well like I bought one hair product and got third free and another free gift and it makes a lovely set. Get looking at the Avon lol xxx


----------



## Mariposa21

On day 31 of cycle and still no Af x


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhh exciting Mari! Hope it never arrives :)

Nope will be a similar size house but just closer to the city. We will be moving away from my parents but going closer to his and all our friends.


----------



## Tia Maria

Mari has the witch stayed away???? Oh god i hope she has!!! Thats a very cool idea about the Avon thingy, very clever idea.

Coleey hows things with your cycle? Any updates???? 

Wilsey how do you feel about moving away from your parents? How far will it be from them?

I hope everyones ok this evening :) My TV has broken :growlmad: The sound has completely gone....and The Vampire Diaries is on tomorrow too :nope:

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Oh it's like half an hour or so on the motorway. They also have a rental property in the city so have reason to go in there every now and then.

Ohhh noooo broken TV! Get it fixed asap! You could always watch the vampire diaries online.


----------



## Mariposa21

Still nO Af, some stitch like twinges but no Af. Just going to supermarket will post a better post when I'm back xxxx


----------



## Tia Maria

I know but we were supposed to sit on the sofa with a domino's pizza and watch it on the big TV....and DF'S computer moniter isn't as big *sigh* lol it'll be fine though
Oh its not too far away then, plus with them visiting the city that's not too bad. Do you have a house in mind?

Ooooooo the witch still isnt here i'm so excited for you!! Are you going to test anytime soon?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

By going to the supermarket do you mean you are getting a test? OMG I'm so excited!

I felt like I was going to get AF but it never came. I think you can have that feeling for a few weeks.


----------



## Mariposa21

No no not getting a test hehe got milk and washing up
Liquid haha hubby doesn't wanna test till absolutely late so it eliminates a fair bit of the upset and uncertainty. I am rarely a full day late and I've had a look over the past few months and my cycles are either 29 or 30 days and today is 31st day.

I'm so glad to read your post wilsley cos it gives me some hope because I feel like Af on the way a little bit, just twinges here and there and a slight heavy feeling but normally my legs are killing me and they arent. 

Will keep y


----------



## Mariposa21

Oops lol meant to end with will keep you all posted! Thank you all for your lovely messages, really means a lot xx ps hope puppy potty training going well and the house hunting xxxxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Omg the suspense is killing me lol I really hope this is it though, sincerely.
Oh the training is going very well actually she's started going to the door when she needs the loo now which is fabulous....she still has some accidents in the house but she's only a pup she will do bless her :D I'll add a picture of her and my other if you want to see them? 
It annoys me when people patronise me about it though like i dont know what i'm doing...so frustrating.

How are you feeeeeling?????

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Me too! I want you to test - but totally understand waiting. Best way to avoid disappointment. How many days will you wait before testing? I like counting down to things haha.

Awww yes please. Post lots of pics. I love cute puppy dogs!


----------



## Tia Maria

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g404/_Tia_Maria_/Photo018.jpg

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g404/_Tia_Maria_/Photo029.jpg


I think that should work.

Same as wilsey i totally understand not wanting to. You're stronger than i am though lol

How are you wilsey?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute! They are snuggling. Love it!

I'm good. Excited/nervous about my scan. There is still a little part of me that is worried they will say 'your baby is only measuring 9 weeks' or something. But still finding a 160-170 hb on the doppler so everything should be fine (bar downs or something).


----------



## Tia Maria

Ah you're such a worrier lol Chances of downs at your age and with your health (from what i've gathered since speaking) is ridiculously low, you'll be absolutily fine as will your little plum hehe Do they charge you for pictures over there?

I cant wait for my scan in 4 days ooo :)


----------



## Wilsey

I'm not worried about downs for some reason - more worried something else is wrong. Like the baby isn't measuring up correctly. I don't know why. No reason to think anything is wrong. If you make it to 12 weeks and hear a good heartbeat everything must be developing normally.

Oh and yip - all pregnancy appointments are free in NZ.


----------



## Mariposa21

I'm sure everything will be fine wilsley, got everything crossed for you. I hope you love the whole scan experience from start to finish and have a fantastic day xxx


----------



## Wilsey

I think I will cry. I have taken the day off work so I don't have to compose myself and come in. We are going to get the scan at 10am. Go and get bloods after. Then get some lunch and then go and buy our first baby purchase!

So Mari - tell me when you're planning to test so I can countdown to it ;)


----------



## Tia Maria

Its free here too except for a picture you have to pay £4.50 per picture. But i hope you have a wonderful day it sounds like you have a full and exciting day planned :)

Yeaahhh tell us when you're going to test cos the suspense is killing me woman!!!

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Nope - pictures are all free. They give you a CD of images to take away with you. I'm hoping for a DVD this time as well though. I want to see him/her moving.


----------



## Tia Maria

I have to pay for mine! i feel robbed lol

That would be lovely to have a dvd of him/her :)

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww sounds like you have a fab day planned, sounds like exactly what we would do. Great idea about first baby purchase, so lovely!!

Think we will test Friday so I'm nearly a week late then. I think it upsets him when I test early because I get upset bless him so I don't mind. I would have liked to have test Sunday haha but you know what i would have been so nervous and now I'm waiting I think I will enjoy it more and not be as worked up whilst waiting f


----------



## Mariposa21

Argh keeP sending it by mistake :( I meant to finish that with whilst waiting for result. Quietly getting hopeful now though xxxx

Tia how r u luv?? There's this thread on here called bad mothers guilt free confessional and it's a fun daft thread with little stories about mistakes the members have made and well some are hilarious lol it seems babies tend to eat poo more often than what you would think and cat biscuits hehe you should check it out, a little shocking and some are more slightly worrying stories that are more erm...ooooh :( than haha 

Everyone keep everything crossed that Af stays away xx how are you coolley? X if we get our BFP I think all the regular members on here have had BFP (regular members as in post nearly every day x)


----------



## Coleey

Aww don't worry Wilsey, everything will be fine! The only bad thing will be having a full bladder! :) It's really nice you'll get a dvd for free, they are quite expensive here, but you get your first scan piccies free. Good luck with your move hun and have an amazing day! :)

Aww Tia your doggies are gorgeous! I'm so jealous! Does your LO play with them?

I'm so excited for you Mari, I really hope this is it! :D I'm still late, but I treated myself to done choc to cheer me up! :) Would be lovely for us all to have our BFPs! :)

Alex hasn't eaten poo yet thankfully, but he has gotten it over himself! Hes been teething since we were in the UK! He got 4 back teeth through and now his last 4 are coming.. Poor boy! :( Every time I change his stinky nappies at the mo I dread it, teething poos are yuck! And ontop of that.. He NEVER leaves his winky alone!!! I'm trying to wipe and down goes his lil hand.. Nightmare! Then his poo hands try to grab something else... My OH runs off gagging! :rofl: What is it with boys/men and their packages?! :rofl:

Sorry if I've put anyone off their lunch! :haha: xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Haha Coleey lOl so excited for you, you still getting negatives though? How weird! you are very late now xx 

you know what I'm really upbeat about all this and if it doesn't happen this month it's ok but if it does I will be a firm believer of diet and lifestyle playing a big part in my conception and health because when we went on honeymoon I ate well and had lots of salad and three proper meals a day and hardly any junk food. I even said to hubby that i reckoned I was giving my body the best chance of conceiving as I was getting fresh air, lots of exercise, no stress, plenty of the right food and I carried on back home so who knows!! 

But you know what I might go for a McDonald's for my dinner haha so hungry and haven't had one in so long lol
Just have a little happy meal :)

Can I just say regardless of what result I get, this thread has been amazing and the support and friendliness has really helped me. I was worried for a long time because of the reversal and this group has just been amazing. I was hestitent at first but best decision I ever made because it really put things into perspective and I didn't feel like I was alone. 

All y'all are fab x


----------



## Coleey

I haven't done a home test since my first and haven't tested since my drs app! Took a long time with my LO too, maybe it takes longer to appear in my urine? :shrug:

I'm happy you're happy hun and you definitely deserve a treat! :hugs: Aww I agree, everyone has been absolutely amazing! I love you guys :) /threadhug :hugs: xx


----------



## Tia Maria

OMG its so close to fridaaayyyyy lol

Aw shucks guys hehe Youre absolutily right though its such a pleasure coming into this thread and talking to you ladies, you're all such wonderful women and have been a blessing at times. 

Oh luckily lilly hasnt eaten poo yet lol but she does tend to have a nack of bending down infront of you with no nappy on....then finds it funny cos she laughs lol
I'm doing great taa...off to get Lilly some christmas presents....and i fixed my tv!!!!! Bring on The Vampire Diaries lol

Coleey sometimes some women dont produce a huge amount of HCG so it can take a while to show up.....i really hope this is the case for you :) When are you due to test again?

Yeah they do play together like, lilly will run accross the room and Diesel being a border collie will round her up and bring her back - to which of course lilly finds hillarious lol She'll throw a ball for them too and then get mad when they beat her to it.

I hope all you ladies are well

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Just broke a pregnancy test! I broke it! Test error came up cos I dropped the cap and it fell down toilet but I tried to catch it then dropped test and everything's gone everywhere. Now don't need a wee and can't do the unbroken one lol x


----------



## Mariposa21

Took other test, not pregnant x


----------



## Wilsey

Did you have your wee in a cup Mari? Or was it midstream? If you peed again right after already holding it that would definitely be diluted!

P.S I love you guys too ;) xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Well I did drink a bit so I could have another wee and I put it in a bowl for 20 seconds. I also read that two days late is still a little early to tell for some women but I've got to think still not out yet as Af still not here.

How are you wils? X


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay Mari you dopey sod breaking it lol I wouldnt worry too much about the negative as like you said it could still be too early...did you do it with your FMU? Plus, with some women they dont produce a high level of hcg so it takes a while. As long as AF isnt here youre still in the race :)

Oooooo Wilsey you have your scan tomorrowwww im so excited for you :) Have you any idea what your first baby purchase will be? We did what you're going to do with lilly we went straight to mothercare. I'm so happy for you wilsey i hope you have yourself a wonderful day :)

Coleey any updates???

xXx

P.S. Omg did anyone watch The Vampire Diaries?


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies! Had the scan and it was amazing. Measuring 12w6d. So basically right on schedule.

Sorry - don't have a full body pic but here is the little monkey's face!

Feel amazing and so relieved! Time to stop worrying now :)

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Baby Vautier.png
File size: 136.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wilsey

Oh and first purchase was just a little set (bib, hat, singlet and sleep suit). Something small but something to mark the occasion.

Text all the family and friends (that didn't know) with the news too!


----------



## Mariposa21

Scan picture is amazing wilsley, so happy for you and so pleased you had a beautiful day xx

Thank you both for your advice and AF still not here. Hubby got bit angry with me last night as he wanted to test with me but I know it's daft but I think if Im on my own I cope with disappointment a bit better. I appreciate where he was coming from though. 

Can't blooming test today now as had FMU when I checked to see if Af arrived! Grrr lol it won't hurt if I do it tomorrow lol. Xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks love :)

Later the better to be honest - more time for hcg to build up. This is totally unlike you to be late isn't it? I really hope this is it hun x


----------



## Mariposa21

Yes I'm normally 29 days and that's it, same symptoms before Af due and it arrives but 33 day cycle is unusual for me. Still can't believe I bought two clear blue digital tests and broke one lol will have to buy a cheaper one today perhaps then take tomorrow lol x


----------



## Wilsey

OMG I can't wait for tomorrow!!


----------



## Mariposa21

Lol why?? Xxx


----------



## t-bell

Aww fx girls for you both,ive been so sick the past week with a stupid cold and bad chest etc I haven't felt like doing anything lol
I'm 16 weeks today and starting to feel proper kicks now 
I hope all the scans are going well I don't have my next one until the 25th november so 4 weeks away and I can't wait. 
Hopefully we will be able to find out what were having then, I think it's another boy but I would love a girl lol just to even the balance out in the house lol

How is everyone keeping

Ps I love all the girls on the group you are all lovely and I will try and post more comments and keep up with everyone lol xxx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww sorry to hear you have been poorly love but great news about the kicks! Lovely xx going to test tomorrow but got an early response this time and test with the first morning urine xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Awwww how exciting you are feeling kicks t-bell! :) Hope you get a girly but I know you will be equally as excited if you are having another boy!

Apparently I won't feel kicks until later than most - something about how the baby is on the other side of [insert what technician said here]. I wasn't really listening hahaha.

Mari - first response is the best. I can't wait to hear how the test goes :)


----------



## t-bell

Lol your placenta is prob getting most of them, I agree first response is the best it reacts sometimes days before cb digital ones 

Good luck for the morning hunny xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Awwwwww it's such an exciting time for everyone :D

Wilsey i am soooooo happy for you that your scan went well you have a beautiful little plum in there :D I'm over the moon for you darlin :)

T-Bell how wonderful about the kicks thats great, shows he/she is healthy and active. It's the most inspiring feeling in the world. 

Mariiiiii i'm so excited for you for tomorrow!!!!! I'll be checking in for sure hehe Good luck chickinpox lol fingers crossed :)

I have my scan on friday, my daughter is having to come with us and i cant wait :) We;ll find out if its one or two babies eek. 

I hope everyone is ok and doing well

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia - you think there is a chance you are having twins?!


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey, just tested. As I started to wee Af arrived. Devastated to be honest. With all the symptoms I was so sure.


----------



## Wilsey

Oh Mari I'm so sorry :( I had such high hopes. It really sounded like this was it! Did you actually do the test?


----------



## Coleey

Aww Wilsey how lovely! What a cute scan pic, you must be over the moon! :) 

I'm so sorry Mari :cry: :hugs: It sounded so positive, its just not fair! xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Yes took the test. I checked before I took it but as I took test Af arrived which was just harsh. I'd have preferred it if Af arrived earlier rather than whilst I was taking a test. I'm never five days late, it's unheard of for me and I had signs, the only thing I can think is that I ovulated late. I'm not doing too bad, I just feel so silly as me and hubby were so sure and got excited. Hubby v upset to be honest which is hard to see.


----------



## Wilsey

It would have been hard not to get excited hun. Especially if you are never 5 days late. One would assume it was due to pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Sending massive hugs to you both hun :hugs: I'm so sorry, its only natural to be excited when you are never late. 

I'm in so much pain and I noticed last night that my supply had gone back to normal.. :( xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Supply had gone back to normal? What does that mean huni?? Hope you are well :) :)

Hubby at work but still a bit gutted. He wants to know if anyone has any ideas of vitamins he should take, is there pregna care for men?? I think he's blaming himself bless him xx


----------



## Coleey

Well since I've suspected pregnancy I've had very little milk when Alex nursed, thats my biggest sign as I've always had a good supply. However, last night I had lots again and even he wasn't expecting it. :( I just have a bad feeling..

Ohh bless him! :( I'm not sure hunny, normal vitamins should be fine I think? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Thank you colleey. I hope that you get your bfp soon or at least know what's what, its horrible not knowing:(

Feeling a bit better now but just still feel right sluffed about it, especially as I was sure and you just start making plans in your head and then just feel daft then :(

But got to get over it I suppose. Really hope is all well with you Colleey x


----------



## t-bell

Aww I'm sorry mari hunny I had high hopes for you aswell :hugs: 
Don't forget we are all here for you to talk to, I actually think there is pregnancy vitamins for men lol I'm sure I heard it somewhere 

Xx


----------



## Wilsey

We have something in NZ called Menevit (the male equvilant of Elevit for women). Not sure what it does but obviously designed to help male fertility.

https://www.menevit.co.nz/planning-for-pregnancy/what-is-menevit 

Not sure if you have something similar!


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh god, Mari i'm so sorry darlin thats awful news. :hugs: Onwards and upwards though hun, how are you going to treat yourself? Your husband should treat himself too. And i think theres some vitamins for men called 'wellbeing' or 'well health' or something which is for men for optimal health. 
I'm really sorry though Mariposa :hugs: And theres nothing wrong for making plans in your head and getting excited. Nothing at all. 

Coleey i hope you find out whats going on soon, fingers crossed its because of a BFP :)

How is everyone this evening? I have my scan tomorrow which i'm, excited about. And Wilsey its not like i have a major incling its twins or anything but, i've showed this time really early - i was like 8 weeks and clearly pregnant looking. And also because theres quite a lol of twins on both sides of the family i've freaked myself out about it lol I'm 80% sure its just the one though.

I hope everyones ok :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck for your scan darl!! xx

I've heard that you show earlier with your second baby than with your first - so could just be that. Twins would be amazing though :D


----------



## Mariposa21

Have a lovely time at your scan Tia x


----------



## Tia Maria

Thanks girls. The scan was great and the baby is fine (just the one lol). They said i'm measuring 13 weeks and 1 day so my new due date is the 26th April. I had to have some b,lood tests done but as usual cos of my deep veins they had to try 5 times :S lol Which wasnt pleasant but the good news is everythings fine :D 
My second scan is on 13th December :)
She said i'm probably showing so much cos its my second and because i'm a little further than i thought. 

I hope everyone is ok :)

xXx


----------



## Tia Maria

How are you feeling today Mari? Are you ok?

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Great news Tia luv. I was getting excited about the first set of twins in the group. You got pictures hunibunch?

I'm okay, woke up this morning excited because I have woke up every morning for past week excited but then dawned on me that that period of time which was full of anticipation and excitement was gone and there was never anything there and i've nothing to look forward to. I'm ok in myself and know that there are people who would dream to be in my position of just been trying for four months rather than four years or something but it's just all consuming if you get what I mean. 

But anyway...lol so Tia, are you having a boy or girl or don't we know?? Speaking of twins..well earlier we were lol I have found out that on both my grandma's and grandads side there are many sets of twins and triplets some of which to the same parents! They didn't have any, they just had two girls although apparently it took ages to conceive both of them and then there's no twins in my generation so possibly in the next generation there could be?? If we are subscribing to the generation skipping theory lol 

So wilsley how are you? Do you keep looking at your first baby purchase? So exciting, have you got a plan of what order you need to buy stuff? Can't wait to hear all about your future purchases hehe x

Colleey how are you luv? Any BFP yet? Hope you are well xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Wow Tia they put you ahead by a week! I only got put ahead by two days but just leaving my tickers as my LMP. The lady said it changes every time you get a scan and best to just use your original dates - so I am :) So think I'm 13w2d now but I'll stick with 13w. Now are due dates are the same!! :)

Sorry Mari - that must have been hard this morning. I know your time will come soon. How long have you two been trying again? Ohhhh wouldn't it be amazing to have twins - get two lots of labour for the price of one (well an extended one).

I do and we are getting the cot/crib delivered today - eeeep! :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh Mari that must have been horrible. And the fact is you have every right to feel that way and to dwell on this...other people and what they want etc shouldnt be entering your head right now, cos without sounding like a mega bitch to those.....they arent your concern and they dont effect you. Keep your head up chickypoo. And c'mon......whats your treat????

Wilsey i think they woman has it wrong personally....i mean....really, it's not possible for me to be 13w and 1day. So to be honest.....i might just go by my old dates. 
Infact yeah.....i'm going to. 

And oooooo Mari if you concieved and had twins that would be like gods way of making the wait up to you hehe kind of like a " sorry you had to wait so long...have two instead of one" hehe = i think thats the first time i ever impersonated god lol

I hope everyones ok this evening....anyone heard from Coleey? I hope its good news on her part.

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

No news from colleey as yet, hope she's well cx

Aww Tia you make me chuckle especially the god impersonation hehe we have been trying properly for five months so it isn't as though it's a lifetime but I think with the stress of the reversal it feels like ages xx


----------



## Mariposa21

What kind of cot have you chosen wils?? So excited for you hehe 

Going tO treat myself by going shopping for clothes on Monday then going out for friends birthday. X


----------



## Coleey

Sorry ladies, I've had a very unhappy little boy. His last teeth are bothering him so much, feel so sorry for him! :( I'm doing fine, just cold! :) 

Massive hugs Mari! :hugs: I'm glad you're treating yourself! :D You feeling okay today?

Aww I'm glad your scan went well hun! Are you taking your little girl to your next one? How are you?

Sooo exciting Wilsey! :D Do you have any feelings if it's a boy or a girl? How are you doing?

Hope you're all well and enjoying your weekends! :D xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay Coleey how are you? Has your AF arrived? Aw your poor little boy i hate it when they teethe. At least they're his last ones (omg it took me like 4 tries to spell 'ones' right!). Aww though, i bet it's hard work for you. I hope he's feeling better soon :)

Oohh Mari i'm glad to hear you're off out on monday i hope you have a fabulous time :D By the way, when will you be getting your wedding photos back? We all still want to see how beautiful you look ;) 
And by no means will i be hating you out of jealousy :winkwink: hehe
Hows your husband doing by the way is he a bit better now?

Oooooo Wilsey what cot did you get????? You have to let me see it! My fave thing i got Lilly was her cot....i'm so excited for you! lol

I hope all you ladies are doing well this evening.....as usual ive been a bad future wifey and made no dinner so ive ordered a takeaway (i'm so irresponsible!).

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Nawww poor little man - teething can't be fun. Luckily we don't remember it!

This is the cot - https://www.touchwoodcots.co.nz/ind...uct_id=5&PHPSESSID=goiuq2ih82edvpls981hogef04 - but we got it second hand and are going to sand and paint it white.


----------



## Tia Maria

oOOoo Wilsey thats fabulous, it'll look even better in white :)
How are you feeling today?

I hope everyone is well.....it's very quiet in here lately *sigh* 

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Hi Girlys bow is everyone keeping? Cooley any sign of a
Af yet? 

That is a lovely cot and I agree it will look fab in White! 

I'm using ds's cot it's lovely it's Winnie the pooh carved into it and its oak, mil got it for us in mothercare, using DS pram aswell as was only in carrycot part for 4 months 

Sorry if I spell any words or names wrong from now and in the cuture as the predictive txt on an I phone has a mind of it's own lol and I don't always read back over what I wrote lol 

Night night all xx


----------



## Coleey

What a beautiful crib! :D
Waaay tmi but I need to talk about it lol! Well after being 2 weeks late I had a bright red bleed, which went then went brown. I wasn't cramping when I had it, just had backache and my AF is never bright red like that!! When it stopped I had that wet feeling again, like I'd wet myself and I still had the backache. After me and my OH BD I had very very light pink spotting when I wiped and that was it! Thats never ever happened before.. :wacko:
I'm just irritated because my AF is regular and she is never like that.. Why is it when you're TTC strange things happen?!!! 

Rant over! :D Enough about me, how are you all doing? Did you all have a nice weekend? :) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Hhmmm, Coleey how long did the bleed last for?? Like, was it the normal AF length, or just for like a day? That is quite odd...especially for you (from what you've said). 

T-Bell i'm same as u i'm using the things i bought whe i had Lilly. Such a money saver :)

Mari i hope you're having a well deserved good ol night with your friends tonight :)

Wilsey how are you feeling??

I had a good weekend taa :) Not much to report lol How about you?

I hope everyone is well

xXx


----------



## SWIPER

Hello girls. I have been keeping up with all your news the last few weeks. I am going to rejoin this forum if u all don't mind as I've been looking for somewhere to fit in and to b honest this tread is the only one I like. Glad to hear alls well with your bumps, Mariposa I really thought u were in last month and its hard not to get excited. All the knockbacks make the positive even sweeter. Cooley I hope get some news soon. 
I'm looking forwad to ttc and Im feeling positive its gonna happen in next 4 months. that's my aim anyway!!


----------



## Wilsey

Welcome back SWIPER!! Where abouts are you in your cycle?

Tia - I'm feeling good :) Starting to get my energy back!

Coleey - that sounds so strange!!


----------



## SWIPER

Well apparently I should treat mc as af so I should b 17 days into cycle. Not doing much spotting as I'm not sure. I stil have tiny bleed and tissue stil on lining so doc wants me to wait for first af to clear residual tissue. I'm going to ntnp as this is a very fertile time so its hard not to try at all. I got bfp after first af on previous mc so I hope I do same. I really feel blessed I have my girls and ill c what happens. I don't want to get too hung up as it can make u. Crazy.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaay Swiper how the hell are ya? It's great seeing you back in here :D I really hope its the same for you as last time....you know bfp after a mc. Fingers crossed. But i think its an excellent idea to ntnp = just have fun without an alterior motive lol It takes the stress off i think and i really hope it works for you. 

Wilsey it's great to hear you have your energy back, hows the house move going? Have you got a moving day?

I hopw mariposa's having a great night. I'm feeling good i'm hoping to get my hair cut soon there's too many dead ends and i need to sort my appearance out i look a mess all the time lol <- that info is totally irrelevant but its what i was thinking at the time lol

I hope everyone is well :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Sounds like you are in the right head space. I think ntnp is a good way to go - less pressure on yourself.


----------



## Wilsey

Still getting out house ready to sell. Lots of work to be done (painting etc). Hopefully we can get it all done in two weeks - we want to have our first open home the first weekend of November. We'll see...


----------



## Tia Maria

What do you mean 'open' home? Ohh sounds like quite a target good luck to ya :) Is there much to be done?

Oh btw heres a link to my scan picture if anyone wants a gander :) 

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g404/_Tia_Maria_/FirstScan-21-10-11.jpg

I think she could have gotten a better picture personally i mean on the scan we could see the baby so clearly all the facial features and stuff... Never mind though lol

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Where people come around and view your property...? We call it an 'open home'.

There is heaps to be done! I'm kind of stressed. Got to finish the first coat on the house but already about 50% through the second coat. Roof needs to be painted. Deck needs to be stained/painted. Fence needs to be finished. We want to paint the garage the same colours as the house too - but it all seems too much for two weeks!

Nawww cute baby! :) Congrats!


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh i seee....that makes sense lol Well it does sound like a lot, but if you want it that bad i guess you'd get it done....although you shouldn't work too hard in you 'condition' (ugh don't you just hate that phrase lol)
Is there anyone you can get to help like family or friends?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, we had a working bee yesterday and having another one this weekend. Hopefully with all the help we will get stuff done :) My mother is looking forward to coming to my house to clean - gosh she loves cleaning. Why don't I?! haha.


----------



## Wilsey

OMG just realised I'm off to 2nd Tri soon!!


----------



## Coleey

It was for a few days, but I didn't really need to wear a towel and seemed to just be there the most when I went to the toilet. The whole spotting after BD is just super weird, I don't get it! I stupidly started googling it last night and I got a telling off from my OH for doing so... :haha: Google can be your worst enemy sometimes! :dohh: I'm seeing my doctor again on Thursday anyway, just going to make sure she does more than test my pee! Going out for a walk up the mountain with my mil, bil and little man tomorrow. That should help me take my mind off it all! :) 

It's really good to have you back Swiper! :hugs: How are you?

Aww so cute Tia! :D I can't believe you are both nearly in your 2nd Tri! It's flying by sooooooo quickly! 

xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey everyone :)
Great to have you back swiper, hope we see lots of you x 
Hope you are all well. Sorry to hear you have still had no answers colleey :'( hope you get some idea of what's happening on Thursday.
Hey tia how's the puppy? You got any ms anything like that? Hope you well luv :)

Wilsey - you are painting the roof? As in ceiling or the roof roof?? Sounds like a big job. 

Hope everyone is well :) I'm still a little down from last month. Hard to talk about plans and babies now as feel as though I'm talking about an impossibility. I'm young for god sake it should be easier than this x


----------



## Wilsey

Yup painting the roof roof but I won't be doing it - that's what our husbands are for ;)

Awww I know it seems like it won't happen but it will hun. It's hard not to be down thought and feel like that. I felt like that and it only took us five months. I felt silly for feeling so disappointed each month but it does hurt.


----------



## Ganton

Hi girls. Sorry for my complete absence for the last week or so. I really have no excuse.

I'm sorry to hear you're feeling down Mari. I felt like that every month too; it's so hard when you try not to symptom spot, but you secretly convince yourself it's THE month. Well, I really hope it is your month very very soon.

Nice to see you back Swiper. I hope everything works out for you. 

I'm doing ok. Getting a bit of nausea, but not been sick. My main 'problem' is that I feel light headed and dizzy a lot of the time. Can't complain though. 

Oh, and I'm starting to feel like Pamela Anderson- I may have to invest in new bras already  That's a nice side-effect for me!

I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton! We missed you :D Glad to get an update x


----------



## SWIPER

Girls its good to b back. Thanks for the welcome. I'm feel sad at times when I think I shoud b 12 weeks but that's only now and again. Overall I'm good, keeping busy and planning ahead. We are going to euroo disney in 2 weeks so its going to b great to see girls reaction. Its planned a while so can't wait now. Must go to sleep now, work in 8 hrs!.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay Ganton welcome back :D And the emergence of 'boobicus giganticus' (hehe) is always a bonus lol

Mari it's bound to get you down my little chickenpock but its only a reflection of how much you want it and how big a deal it is. It cant rain all the time hun and to quote EVERYONE lol ''your time will come'' ;) Dont be such an impatient sod tut lol

Ooo Swiper sounds like you'd have a great time...as would your girls! Not long now off either :D

I'm great taa, although i have toothache :( son of a b*tch best p*ss off though. It's horrible *sigh* But i'm going to make an oppointment with the dentist so fingers crossed. 

Awww, we had marty's parents over today and his nephew came too....and i went to the shop and while i was gone apparently they were all singing my praises :D which is so nice to hear.....just bragging cos it made me feel really happy :)

I hope you are all well :)

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww Tia, lovely to hear they were all singing your praises, shows how fab you are! x thanks for your lovely message even thought you called me a Sod hehehe xxx

Thanks everyone for being so nice and supportive, must sound like a right moaning Minnie lol x

Great to hear from so many people, it's like old times hehe it's weird because I've tried to get involved in other threads but it's just not the same, they seem to fizzle out or just don't feel the same so it's great there's lots of us again!

I will be ovulating in about a week so see what happens this month. 

Went to a huge garden centre yesterday to look at all the Christmas stuff, really getting excited. Love winter and feeling cosy inside whilst it's freezing outside hehe xx


----------



## Tia Maria

You're very welcome Mari - and the sod was meant with affection :hugs: hehe
Oooooh i love christmas! I love the decorations and the old christmas music (youdont get good xmas songs anymore grr) like shakin stevens hehe Love it...and when its snowing outside and youre on the sofa with a cup of tea ooooo lovely lol

Anyway i digress lol Oooo ovulating in a week, you need to get busy then ;) Are you going to do anything different? I dont mean sexually you can keep that info lol i mean like are you taking any extra vitamins or are you going to be elevating your legs longer or anything like that?

How did your night out with your friends go?
And i know what you mean about other threads and stuff not being the same, you cant beat this one :)

My DF has a job interview on monday oooo i'm so pleased for him, he hates being out of work...and even though its not long since he was working, this is a real boost for him :D

I hope everyone is well :)
xXx


----------



## SWIPER

I'm decorating for haloween tonight. My girl has her 6th prty on Friday so Ineed to make the place a bit scary. Haloween is getting bigger every year. IFeel choked that she's six and getting so grown up. My dh has been away all week so no bd so I think maybe I'm better off waiting for a bit anyway. I don't think id b able for much anyway cos I have a pulled muscle on my bum.
Mari I think our hopes are blown when we get bfn but our hopes grow as the month progresses again. You have to b hopeful and its hard not to get excited.
I meant to sat WIlsey, that photo is great, so clear.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay Swiper
Happy birthday to your little lady :D What have you bought her? Do you go trick or treating and things like that then? I'm a majoooor wimp when it comes to scarey stuff, i'm terrible seriously. What kind of stuff do you do for it?

I hope you are well :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Fun SWIPER! - I'm sure you will be make it the scariest 6th birthday party ever (in a good way hahaha). :)

Looking forward to hearing about everyones new 2ww's.

Coleey - have you got any news for us?!


----------



## Coleey

It will happen Mari, I know it's hard, but it WILL! Stay positive my lovely :hugs: 

Good luck to your OH on his interview Tia! :D I'm a wimp when it comes to scary stuff too, I'm scared of our basement! Are you taking your LO trick or treating?

Happy Birthday to your LO Swiper! Hope you both have a great day! :D

Not much to update here, my doctors app is tomorrow. I thought it was today, so it was a good thing I double checked! :D My OH is bringing me home a test today though, I saved my fmu! :) Had a nice day with my mil yesterday, went shopping and had cake/ hot chocolate. Was hard taking Alex out of there, he enjoyed his cake lol! How are you Wilsey?

What are you all doing for Halloween? 

xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hope the I interview goes well for him Tia and hope you have a lovely time swiper at the party. 
I'm not that fussed over Halloween lol told hubby in just going to switch lights off this year and watch tv upstairs haha

Hey coolley, hope docs appointment sheds some more light on the situation or you get that BFP! Everything crossed darling x

Hope everyone is well this morning, nothing to report this end x


----------



## Coleey

Aww, do you get a lot of trick or treaters where you live Mari? I wanted to take Alex trick or treating, but it's not done here.. Booooo! My OH wants to see Paranormal Activity 3 tomorrow evening.. Yikes! We don't go out together often, so it'll be nice :)

Thanks hun, I hope so too! Are you up to much this weekend? :) 

Hope everyone has a good day! :D

xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh HEYYYLLL NO would i watch paranormal activity! That kind of thing really messes with my head. Good luck to you hun and i hope you have a lovely night together :)
I'm not bothered about halloween cos i'm a wimp but as lilly gets older i'd like to do something for it so she gets involved. 

Coleey i hope so much that you get some news tomorrow about your situation....have you done the hpt? Hows your little man btw, is he still having trouble with his teeth?

I hope everyones ok and having a good evening :) Nothing to report my end

xXx

P.S. My DF said thank you for the good luck wishes :)


----------



## SWIPER

We live in country so will head to my parrents for a tiny bit of 
trick or treat Monday night. I got her a barbie swim pool which she loved. They play a game called mummies where u get loo roll and wrap each kid head to toe in it. Then they burst out of it. Will tke photos but I can't upload . Dh might do this for me as he is more technical.. . Best of luck tomorrow COoley.


----------



## Tia Maria

Hehe Swiper that sound like loads of fun :D I bet your little lady had a great time, and absolutely you should try and get your husband to do it i for one would love to see the pictures :)

I hope you are well

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

So not into scary stuff- absolutely not. I'm a real wimp, I don't watch anything remotely scary lol

We don't get lots of trick or treaters really, well I don't think so I normally go out haha cx

So what's new anyone? Coolley you know anything yet?? I'm ovulating bonfire night lol so news till then xx


----------



## Coleey

Thanks lovelies! :hugs:

Sounds like she had an amazing time Swiper! :D
Yeah hes still teething, poor guy! Hes nearly got his full set.. Eek! Hows your little lady hun?

Aww what a nice night to o! :D Lots of baby dust hun!

I'm sat waiting for the doctor, shes running late I think... Typical lol! xx


----------



## Mariposa21

How did the docs go darling? X


----------



## Coleey

It went fine thanks, how are you doing love? She checked me and everything looks fine and I had a smear as I was due to have one anyway! She asked me if I still felt pregnant and I said I haven't felt the same since a day or two before the bleed. I had such a bad feeling before it happened. I took the hpt and it was negative, no faint pink second line this time. She thinks the lil bean didn't stick and I'm going to count the bleed as CD1. Think I'll be NTNP this month, just to give my body and mind a break from all this TTC madness! :)

How are you all doing? Happy weekend! :D xx


----------



## SWIPER

Sorry to hear that cooley. It can all get a bit overpowering at times. Mind yourself. 
I'm chilling today after bday party was so tired after it last night, I was asleep by 10. Quite wend as dh working . Have a good one.


----------



## Mariposa21

Sorry to hear that Coolley but sounds as though you are in positive spirits which is half the battle. I still haven't pulled round properly from last month as I let my guard slip and got so excited so really admire you huni and it will happen quicker without stressing yourself out possibly. I worry that's my problem x you should treat yourself darling. 

Hope everyone is well. So you having a nice quiet weekend swiper? What about you Tia? Owt new on the baby front?? How's the house stuff going wilsley? X


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaay
Ugh Coleey i'm sorry to hear that hunnypot, but good for you for being upbeat and looking ahead. 
Aw your poor little fella, Lilly is coming down with something i think, she had a temp the other night and all her gums are swollen top and bottom and it's so sore she wont eat her dinner because of it. I dont think its teething cos i know how she behaves with that, but i think i might take her to the doctors if it carries on.

How are you feeling today Mari? I hope youre well and keeping your lovely chin up. Nothing on the baby front to report i'm afraid....although (as with my pregnancy with lilly) i am rediculously hormonal. I dont get morning sickness or anything like that, i dont really get anything - just hormonal. Its really bad though, we were driving back from West Yorkshire today and i saw a horse and carriage and i started crying my eyes out and my DF looked at me and i was like 'its just so beautiful:cry:' lol 

Swiper how's your weekend going? Have you recovered from the party? 

I need to paint my bedroom this week and put my furniture up (it came today wooo) We've been living in this house over a year now and still don't have any bedroom furniture lol Cant wait til my rooms done. I also need to try and get Marty (my DF) a tv for his birthday...fingers crossed i pass for it.

Whats everyone's plan for the week?

I hope you are all well :)

xXx

P.S. To you married ladies.....what did you arrive to church/venue in when you got married?


----------



## Mariposa21

I arrived in a range rover which was cool because not a fan on the old car sort of thing x

Your messages always make me laugh Tia, so funny and poor you with your hormones huni :( although the horse and cart thing was a little funny hehe x was it for a wedding??

How come you were in west Yorkshire? I'm ok, still a little despondent after last month but getting there and prob will be fine when it comes to ovulation time etc.

So how are you having your bedroom huni? Any colour schemes or anything planned? 

Just laid in bed and can hear fireworks outside, they've started early this year! So tired of people outside of the shops with penny for the guys! Sure they started doing those in September! Lol x


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay gorgeous
My DF's parents live in West Yorkshire so we go over once a week to see them :) He's a Yorkshire Lad. 
Yeah it was for a wedding and oh my goodness it was stunning, the horses were (i'm guessing) Lipizzaners and they were beautiful. It made me remind myself im not married, nor am i going to be until at least 2013. I hate not being married to him it doesn't feel natural....i'm supposed to be his wife. tut
When do you get your wedding pictures back? And not to be too personal, but how much did your wedding cost?

Ah hun try not to dwell on it...as much as it sucks its onwards and upwards and its a new month and there's new luck coming your way (i hope). And it will be totally worth it when it happens :) Not long til you ovulate now is it? Isnt it in like a few days?
I'm worryingly knowledgeable about your cycles.....it seems wrong somehow lol

WELL.....We're doing it a deep lilac with white furniture. I'm very much a black person i'd have everything black if i could, but im trying something different.....and worryingly lilac is one of my DF's fave colours. Not the manliest but hey ho lol

I cant hear fireworks at the moment....and luckily ive not come accross penny for the guy either *tight* lol

How are you this evening?

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

We wanted a small wedding which still had all the weddingy bits that we wanted. Funnily enough I got married in west Yorkshire in the perfect place which was a great price. I'd say whole wedding was no more than £6000. Where are you based love? Message me your email address and I can go into greater detail about it if you like x

And lilac sounds really nice, although I'm concerned you would have everything in black if you could! Haha xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

I think £6000 is a reasonable price for a wedding i mean, i'm not having a huge wedding or anything....but i know what i want. I'd really appreciate that thanks Mari :)

We are in now in Middleton from Rochdale. Oohhhh i would have everything black! furniture, walls, duvet (which right now is lol). Love it. Hopefully it'll be nice with the lilac though.

How are you this evening? I hope everyone is well. Not heard from Wilsey for a while i hope she's ok.

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hope ya well wilsley! Miss yaw hun.
Will send you an indepth wedding email tomorrow Tia hehe 
Think I might be ovulating which I should be till the 5th but cm indicating otherwise lol it's as though I'm ovulating at the time I should be if I wasn't late and had a few twinges xx


----------



## SWIPER

I got married 1 yrs ago.seems lke yesterday. We hd dh uncles car. But we got numberplates wit our surnames done up and put on car. His aunt made a big effort with fllowers on bck windaw which I thought was nice and they enjoyed being part of it al. I'm tired went out for our meal. I hd 2 drinks and feel wrecked. Not able anymore. Lilac sounds nice I hate my room its cream and orangy colour on bits. Sick of it. . 
. Enjoy rest of wend and put the. Feet up girls.


----------



## SWIPER

Just read my message and realised I said 1 yr instead of 10. My texting is bad and I defo had only 2 beers


----------



## Tia Maria

Oooo thanks Mari i really appreciate it :) And you should think of it as you are Ovulating just in case you are ovulating early. Good luck and have fun :)

Swiper that's such a cool idea with the number plates on the car. It's good you had some help from the family too like with the flowers....what kind did you have?
10 years married that's excellent :) Good for you! Its nice to hear you had a nice time out. Why don't you get your DH to decorate the room for you? And you keep your feet up :)

I currently have sciatica in my left bottom cheek...and no pun intended but its a pain in the ass!!!!

I hope everyone is well :) 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry ladies - have been so busy working on the house I haven't had a chance to pop on. DH is out getting us lunch from the bakery so taking a sneaky second to jump on.

We got married at the same venue as the reception (big awesome barn) so didn't need transportation!

Hope you ladies are all well - don't have enough time to read the thread I missed xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww Tia sorry to hear ya butt is giving you some problems hehe no but seriously bet that's not nice and is that pregnancy related? 

How's the house looking wilsley? When's your open house? You pleased with how it's looking?? X

Still noticing the cm which tends to make me think I'm ovulating, it's as though my body in that way didn't know my period was five days late. What's that all about? X


----------



## Ganton

Hi all. 

I hope everyone's well this evening. I'm shattered, but otherwise well. I normally work late, but I'm getting really tired at the moment so literally count the minutes until I can leave! It's nice to be home now so that I can relax with some yummy food.

I arrived to my wedding in a vintage rolls, and the whole thing cost us approx £12k. That was 3 1/2 years ago. In fact, if our little one decides to arrive a little early, it could come along on our 4th anniversary. That would certainly be an interesting way to spend the day 

I have a question. I have my first midwife appointment in a couple of weeks. At the moment hubby isn't planning to come along, but he could take the morning off work. At first I thought there may not be much of interest to him (and I'd much rather he comes to the scan), but wondered if you girls think it's worth him coming to the first appointment too?


----------



## Wilsey

Mari - we are so happy with how the house looks. The photos are being taken today and first open home this weekend. Nervy!

Ganton - I think the first appointment in lots of places is just getting family medical history and maybe taking bloods. So if you know his family medical hist he doesn't really have to go - but that's up to you. My DH wants to go to all appointments but he works shift work so we just plan the appointments for the days he has off.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay Ladies
Yeah its pregnancy related and its not guud lol can be funny though. 
Ganton i agree with Wilsey the first one is just about taking blood and being weighed and what not, if i were you i'd try and use your husbands days off for the scans and things.
Wilsey im pleased to hear your house is looking nice and that your happy with it. Good for you :) 

I hope youre all well :) 

xXx


----------



## Ganton

Thanks ladies. That's what I thought, but it's nice to get some reassurance. 

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## Coleey

Helloooo lovelies! How are you all doing?! :)

Good luck with your open house Wilsey! :) 

My OH came with me to my first appointment with my midwife, but like the girls said it's just getting to know you a bit, blood work, weight and a lot of questions about previous health & lifestyle etc. :)

I took Alex trick or treating yesterday, he absolutely loved it! Aaaand we are going to view a house tomorrow! I'm soooo excited, if we like it we might be able to move in this weekend! It's nice to have some positive things happening after a rough patch! :)

Hope you're all well :hugs: xx


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwwww how cute - glad he enjoyed himself.

This is our house. Still a bit to finish but good enough for the photos. Ignore the fake babies room - we just thought since we had the cot and change table we might as well make it a nursery rather than the junk room we had it as!

https://www.harcourts.co.nz/Property/View/UH10655/39-Whakatiki-Street


----------



## Coleey

It looks lovely Wilsey! :D xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Wow wilsley lovely house, it seems to have so much space! All the rooms are so big.

So how is everyone? How are things with you ganton? When is your appointment? Are you excited?!

Anything new with you Tia?? Did you do anything for Halloween? 

Let us know how the house viewing goes coolley! How are you feeling? When is Af due for you? I'm due 20th. I have no idea about when I'm ovulating so just do a great deal of bd-ing lol. X


----------



## Coleey

I'm good thanks hun, how are you? I haven't been tracking my cycle so I have no idea lol! I've not opened my app on my phone once! :D Sounds like you're having a fun month though hun! ;) 
The house viewing went great, we're starting to move in on Friday! It has 5 bedrooms, its nice and private and a lovely big garden for Alex. We have our current place until we are moved in too. The house we will be renting and our current place are owned by the same company, which is really nice! :) Sooo excited! :D Did you have a nice weekend? :)

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oohhh Wilsey you have a lovely home!! Very nice :D
Coleey i'm really pleased you get to move into a nice big house thats very exciting! :D how come you decided to move?

Nothing for halloween Mari, too much of a wimp to do anything lol I have MAJOR toothache i was up allllll night with it. I went to the dentist and he said i have an infection underneathone of my fillings and ive got some amoxicillin for it, but other than that all i can take for the pain is Paracetamol grr. Its terribly bad though. Allll is good though otherwise im fine lol

I hope everyone is well :) and having a lovely wednesday afternoon.

xXx


----------



## SWIPER

Tia sorry to hear about your tooth and bum. All these things are worse when u can't take neurofen etc. Try a massage for sciatica and hot water bottle. Lots of house moving. Wilsey love the house the rain and wind here has me thinking of u heading in to summer. We r off midterm this week. Girls occupy themsevles a lot but I would love to get out for a walk. No chance as id need a boat wit this weather. Dh has been away a lot so looking forward to his return tonite. I've no idea about my cyclle either just waiting for af. Should b in next week maybe.


----------



## Mariposa21

5 bedrooms wow that's huge! hehe. I love where we live, every time I come up the street I think how lucky I am because it's just right for us and I love autumn as well. Love being able to cook comfort food like stews and stuff and feel dead cosy hehe. 
I hope your move goes smoothly coolley and don't get lost in that massive house will ya haha. Really excited for ya xx

Wow tia, you are a peach now hehe sorry to hear about your teeth though lass, can't be nice at all and I hope it clears up really soon. Nothing worse than tooth ache :(

Swiper and Coolley we will have to be TTC buddies next month - we never have a good chat about symptom spotting on here anymore haha Really should start taking my pre natal vitamins again, stopped a while ago when I got a bit disheartened lol Is anyone else taking them??

More christmas presents got delivered this morning, whoop whoop. Also, been looking for a festive rug for the living room and christmas door mats lol x


----------



## Coleey

We're moving because the place we're in just doesn't feel like home, our neighbours suck and we want more privacy. We also wanted more space so my family and friends have a place to stay when they visit. :) Most of the houses here are built big, I'm still not used to it. :dohh:

Aww sorry to hear Tia! :( Hope you feel better soon! Toothache is awful!! :hugs:

You must be so excited to have your OH back Swiper! :) Sounds like typical Irish weather, my mums family are from Portrush and my aunt is always complaining about the weather! :D

It's great you love where you live Mari, I hope we'll feel at home in our new place. :) We definitely should buddy up, would be really fun! :D I don't take pre natals, but I've been eating well :) Have you got much Christmas shopping left to do hun? Can't wait to put up Christmas decorations! xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw thanks girls, its had me in tears its horrible, i hope the amoxicillin kicks in very very very soon. Thanks for the advice swiper :)
Oooh I lloove christmas decorations.....when do you girls put yours up? Its nice to hear people getting festive :D
Coleey and mari do you know how far into your cycles you are?

Coleey i hope youre happy in your new home :) And swiper im so pleased you get to spend some time with your husband i hope you have a lovely time :)

Wilsey hows the house stuff going?

I hope everyones well and having a good evening. Fingers crossed my antibiotics kick in!!! lol

xXx

P.S. Coleey your little man looks adorable!


----------



## Wilsey

Totally love the new profile pic Cole - soooo freakin adorable!
Ohhh a five bedroom house. I wouldn't like to be cleaning that bad boy but it sounds lovely! I hope you feel at home in it :)

SWIPER - hope his return is special for you :)

Mari - enjoy those Xmas decorations! And the rest of us would love to hear about your symptoms!!!

Tia - sorry to hear you are in so much pain! I hope the drugs kick in ASAP! House stuff is going well. Just a few things DH is working on over the next three days.


Mwha xxx


----------



## Mariposa21

Lol we trim up early December because I can't wait any longer lol probably half way through Christmas shopping lol 

Really hope you feel comfortable in your lovely new home huni, sounds lovely! I wonder why they build them so huge? 

Af is due for me on the 20th and I'm ovulating around about now. 

How's the teeth Tia? Any better? I forgot to ask, how did ya hubby get on with his interview?? Xx


----------



## Coleey

How are you feeling today Tia? Hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Aw thank you girls! Was back when he actually let me put hats on him. Now he runs off when he sees one or yanks it off lol. Hes grown up too fast! :(

Glad everything is going well for you Wilsey! :) Are you looking at places in the city at the mo? Keep your feet up hun! 

Ohh you better be jumping on your OH Mari! :haha: I think my AF should be due in about 2 weeks as well. I'm guaranteed a visit from the witch as we've only bd twice this cycle. Not sure why they are hun, took a while for me to get used to them as they're made out of wood etc too!

I'm so unmotivated to pack everything lol.. Started in Alexs room and anything I packed, he decided he wanted to play with it or took everything out lol! Easier when hes asleep .. :D xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol bless him, well he looks lovely in the pic :) Ive been trying to get lilly used to having her hair up in a bobble...but she wont stay still long enough grr

Im still in pain Mari :( Not as bad mind you, but it's still there....plodding on though it's all good :) And thanks for remembering, he got the job :D

You girls have two weeks of rumpy pumpy so get going.....get fertilizing!!! hehe


Question: Its marty's birthday tomorrow (my DF) and i have ZERO money...can anyone think of ways to make it a fun day for him at home? Any games or creative ideas? I'm not a bad drawer and i'm good with felt tips if anyone has any ideas......i would very much appreciate it.

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Aww bless her :) How old is she? Sorry you're still in pain hun, I really hope it buggers off soon! :hugs: Congratulations to your OH on getting the job, that's great! :D

Hmmm.. you could always make him a nice breakfast & cup of tea in bed, pamper him a lil' and cook him his favourite dinner? You could always draw some nice cards and maybe a Happy Birthday banner? That's all I can really think of, I left my brain in bed this morning, sorry hun! 

xx


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats to your OH and getting the job :D

Hmmm I second Cole's ideas. I think they are brill. You could also make some cheesy vouchers to go in with his card - 'Good for One Free Massage' kind of thing ;)

I have baby brain and I'm so tired! ;)


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey Tia , I make my hubby indoor picnics on living room floor lol or maybe you could have a little bonfire outside or if you have one those chiminear things and cosy up with a hot chocolate or something?? Xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay girls
Thanks for your suggestions they're much appreciated :) I bought him a cake and decorated the house a little, and he was really appreciative too so it was good :) Turns out, despite starting work on 3 days ago, they've let him go today saying they took on too many people grrr. 

So how are all you ladies doing? I hope you coleey, swiper and mariposa are doing lots of rumpy pumpy!! Coleey she is 21 months (and dont i bloody know it lol) She's my little piece of heaven though, i just wish she'd let me put her hair up!

I hope everyone's well this evening....my toothache isnt as painful anymore but its still a little niggly. 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Nice work on the bday celebrations and soooo sorry about your OH's job! That's crazy - how can people miscalculate so badly?!?

Hope everyone is enjoying their baby dancing! xx


----------



## Mariposa21

That's really bad, I'm guessing that was a temp agency? It would be really really bad HR planning if he was permanent or was supposed to be, so gutted for him and you. So glad his birthday went well :) me and hubby driving to a scenic spot where we can watch all the fireworks and eat junk food hehe cool hehe

Doing lots of the BD, god knows when I ovulated because cm has been bizarre in terms of it has been the right kind for ages lol and I know this is tmi but wee is smelling really strong even when I've drank loads, how bizarre, any ideas? Xx


----------



## SWIPER

Girls hope u r enjoying wend. Not up to much mysef but dh s around so just chillin. Sorrt tia to her about the job that's terrible for him. 
I went for a nice jog this am my first time in ages and my boobs did not hurt so my af will defo b here as last time that's how i knew so early. didn't do much bd but a tiny part of me was thinkingmaybe...... god id love to b back in the club bfore xmas but that's only 7 ...my af mite not arrive for ages anyway so maybe feb is a more reaistic goal. Fed up that I'm back here but not much point dwelling on it I suppose. Sorry for doom and gloom but I hate this wondering and waiting...


----------



## Coleey

Ohhhh mobile BnB is great when you can't connect to a wireless! I've been sat trying to load the desktop version on mobile internet.... Dohh!

Sorry to hear that Tia! :hugs: I hope your OH can find something soon! I'm glad he enjoyed his birthday though. :)

When are your next scans Wilsey & Tia? 

Not sure about the wee thing hun, my wee used to smell really strong when I was pregnant. I have my fingers crossed for you! :D I think AF will be coming for me this cycle. We've only BD on cd 8 and 10 this cycle as we've taken it easy, been busy moving etc.. Part of me is still hopeful and the other part is like "think logical woman!!" lol! :D I know I've ovd as I've been getting tons of sticky, creamy/yellow tinged cm.. More than I had last cycle! 

Try to keep your chin up Swiper, sending you tons of baby dust! A lot of womens cycles go back to normal quickly, and you're meant to be extremely fertile after. :) It would be lovely for all of us to have buns in the oven :D 

We're all moved in, we have to finish cleaning our old place, but it feels so much like home already! My OHs family have been awesome and helped us get everything in real quick. 

Hope you lovelies are enjoying your weekends! :hugs:


----------



## Mariposa21

In the last week we have done plenty of BD but as I don't know when I've ovulated I'm a bit worried. Just read your post coolley about creamy slightly yellow cm but I thought my fertile stuff was completely clear and really stretchy and elasticy almost and that's what I've been using as an indicator all along :( am I wrong?

Sorry to hear ya feeling a bit naff swiper, I know how you feel especially with wanting to have that BFP for Christmas. My hubby has told me that would be his best Xmas present ever and that's all he wants, I'm a bit disheartened now with it all :( x


----------



## SWIPER

Mari that sounds like perfect cm. When is best time to bd before after or during cm. A bit of me still hoping af stays away but I'm trying to b practical as no symptoms and it can b bit out after a miss. We head to disney thur so f no sign bfore then ill test when I get back.Hope your tooth is. Tia. And wilsey r u .


----------



## Coleey

My fertile mucus is clear too hun. What I meant was, I just know I've ovulated as it's now creamy/yellow and sticky! Don't worry sweetheart! :D I'm just getting loads of creamy cm at the mo :)

Ohh wow Swiper! Hope you have an amazing time! :D xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Ooooh right! That's me not reading stuff properly coolley lol lol all good then hehe better if I got a BFP but you know lol how ya feeling swiper? 

How's you Tia? How's your mouth? How's the house stuff going wilsley? 

Not long till I'm home eating Sunday roast, beef with all the trimmings mmm can't wait hehe x 
As of tomorrow I'm officially in 2ww. Really hope I get BFP or back to 29 day cycles, don't wanna get hopes up again. If Af is arriving she needs to be punctual lol x


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay Girls
How is everyone? i'm sorry to hear your a bit down swiper but i bet disney with your family will take your mind off it :) I hope you have a wonderful time. 

Ooooo nearly in your 2ww thats so exciting :D fingers crossed for all 3 of you :)

I hope everyone is ok. My tooth is much much better thank you for asking :)

And yeah with my DF it was agency....they totally messed him around grrr

Im great, nothing to report here...my second scan is on the 13th December....AND my DF is coming around to the idea of finding out wooo lol only cos he knows i want to so badly but stilll fingers crossed lol

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey ladies!

Hope you feel better SWIPER!

Mari - sounds like you are timing it right.

Tia - wooooo my scan is the 12 December! I'm so excited! Will just be confirming what I already know - it's totally a boy!

First open home was ok - we got only four couples through but it only went online on the Thursday and the open home was the Sunday. So hoping for a better turn out this Sunday. Feeling a bit dejected about it but we know we are being silly. Just really want to sell it and start our new lives closer to friends and family. Fingers crossed someone wants our house soon.


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh Wilsey i wouldnt lose your optimism its only been online a couple of days....a house as lovely and spacious as yours is sure to sell. Give it time :)

And you think its a boy?? What's giving you that thought? Do you want a boy or would you prefer a girl?

I hope everyones ok :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I know it's naughty to have a preference but I want a girl. I'm sure it's a boy because well...I just figure I won't get what I want. I know that makes me awful and I am SO happy to have either. I just want a healthy baby. I guess my one fear would be to miss out on raising one of each. Just not knowing what it would be like to have a son or a daughter.

The silly things we think about.

Yes, we have had a few more visits to the house and the agent is confident so just hoping we can sell soon.

How're you doing? You have any inkling on what you are having?


----------



## Mariposa21

Wow Tia and wilsley your scans are only a day apart, how cool especially as you are thousands of miles a part hehe.


----------



## Wilsey

Soon enough we'll be talking about you going for a scan Mari! Can't wait :)

How is the 2ww going?!


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww that's sweet wilsley :) 2ww pretty uneventuful really, no symptoms to speak of. Just in Starbucks purchasing a Christmas bauble that is like a coffee cup hehe xx


----------



## SWIPER

hi girls. no news really. i bought a cheapie test today . why i dont know. it was bfn . im 34 days post start of mc and im getting anxious now to get my af. when r u in your wait Mari. hope u are good everyone


----------



## Wilsey

SWIPER - I don't often say this but I hope AF isn't far away!!


----------



## Wilsey

Oopppss...looks like I'm gaining too much weight for where I am in pregnancy. I must be eating far too much! I've put on 5kgs (or if you use pounds gone from 147lbs to 158lbs). 

Oh dear...

Must go for more walks!


----------



## SWIPER

wilsey i was lying in bed thinking what if af does not return for ages and ws down. went to loo and af i was so happy. my system is working so off i go. 
dont worry about the weight wilsey its a healthy baby looking for more. gentle exercise is good for lbour though os swimming. i dont like swimming but walked for both prev pregnancies. you need to eat regularly so u dont get lightheaded.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay
Aw swiper i'm glad your body clock is on the ball again....onwards and upwards :D

Wilsey i wouldnt worry too much about the weight gain as long as your healthy and so is your orange i wouldnt worry. But like Swiper said a bit of exercise goes a long way. I dread to think how much ive put on....cos we've had no fridge freezer we've been eating junk and i know my body is paying for it...well....my ass and thighs are lol 

But my fridge freezer came today wooo so we went out and bought loads of food so i'm so pleased i can now eat properly and cook properly....specially cos my little girl can now eat better too. 

How is everyone? Cooley? Mari? Any symptoms????? No news to report here....except i'm huuuge lol i'm showing so much its shocking.

Question: With my DF's birthday just gone it got me thinking....how much older than you is your OH?
My DF is 8 and a half years older than me (not that he looks it). So what about you?
xXx


----------



## Wilsey

SWIPER - so glad AF returned so that you can start again!

Thought I would share my 4 month bump pic. I'm quite big and a friend asked if I was having twins :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Photo 29.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## t-bell

Wow wisley you are getting big ( and blooming)  Tia my df is 2 years younger than memos I have a toy boy lol
Nothing to report from ms I'm just keeping up reading all your posts and went to comment twice and It all got deleted so I took it as a sign to wait to comment lol
I'm getting bigger to I'm 19 weeks now lol I can't believe it but I have to wait to 21+2 for my big scan and I wanna know the sex, 
R any of you finding out the sex? 
Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey t-bell!!

I've got four weeks until my full anatomy scan and I am definitely finding out the sex. For some reason think we are having a boy.

Why do you have to wait until 21+2?

Have you felt the baby move? I have an anterior placenta so don't think I will feel anything for quite a while :(


----------



## Coleey

Ohhh I could use a Starbucks right now.. *drool*

I'm glad your AF came Swiper and you can start trying again. :hugs:

What a beautiful bump Wilsey! :) Don't worry about your gain hun, you look lovely! 

Yay for a new fridge freezer! We got a new oven which I love so much lol! I'm sure you look beautiful too hun, you have to post a bump piccy too! :D I love your avatar picture, your LO looks so cute and tiny. :cloud9: I'm so broody right now! 
My OH is a year younger than me.... And he never lets me forget it lol! 

Wow tbell thats gone by so fast! Do you think you're having a boy or a girl? :)

All good here, just insanely tired! Done up my lil mans room and hes now sleeping in his big boy bed.... :cry: He looks so grown up! He keeps climbing into bed with me st 4am though! :D I'm struggling to get up in the mornings.. I feel awful! :/

Hope you're all well :hugs: xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw Wilsey you look lovely and what a lovely bump!! 

Coleey how come youre so tired....how far into the TWW are you?? And thank you....i was reminiscing about when she was tiny i love this picture of her :) Is it your lil fella's first time in a big boy bed???

T-Bell im so happy to say we ARE finding out the sex :D Im so emotional my DF cant bare the thought of how i'd be with not finding out lol Any incling as to what your having?

Anyone heard from Mari? I hope she's ok.

I'll upload a picture of my big fat gut in a little while lol i'm showing so much its unreal. 

I hope everyones ok :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhhh wooo go DF on agreeing to find out the sex. Yay! Can't wait to find out :D

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Yeahh i'm so pleased, i feel bad though cos i know he doesnt want to find out and he's only doing it for me.....but i get to find out woo lol I think this one is another girl :)
Wilsey out of curiosity whats the age gap with you and your DH?
T-bell you have a toy boy and i have a sugar daddy haha I always rip him about his age but its all in jest lol

This is me at 12weeks and 4days

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g404/_Tia_Maria_/14W4DPregnant.jpg

Hope everyones ok :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Awww you look great hun!! :)

Nawwwww another girl - your DF is going to be so outnumbered. Did you ever post a scan pic? Just tried to find it in the thread but couldn't.

Wish I was having a girl!


----------



## Tia Maria

Yeah i did it should be here somewhere lol i posted a link to it. Strange thing is....its EXACTLY the same as the pic from when i had my first scan with Lilly-Mae.....they are both laid in the same position...legs/arms/everything is in the same position :)

My DF would love a boy and no matter what he says i know he is routing for a boy, he keeps saying 'i know its a boy' but i think he's trying to tell himself its a girl so he doesnt get his hopes up on having a boy. But i think its a girl personally. We'll find out next month though :D

I think i look huge....ive felt a few flutters at night time now and then but no proper kicks. What's an anterior placenta?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Anterior placenta lays in the front of your tummy. Cushes the baby's movements so I won't feel them until later than most. Going to see if it's still in the same position at next scan.

Darn - I will try and locate it!

Hey - have we heard from Ganton recently?!


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh i see now. Hopefully its moved for you on the next scan :)

No i don't think so....i hope she's ok...she might be busy and not have the time to come on.

Hows the house showing going?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Another open home this weekend. Hoping for good weather and a good turn out. We just want to sell so we can start our new life. Sigh - I hate waiting!


----------



## Coleey

Aww beautiful bumps girlies! :D You both look beautiful! 

I honestly have no idea hun, I haven't been tracking at all. No idea why I'm so tired. It's probably all the packing/unpacking, moving, cleaning both places and entertaining Alex that has caught up with me lol! I perk up around 10, but I feel rubbish before that. Tonight is the latest I've been up in a while..

Yeah it was his first time in it! :) He never really liked his cot and he seems to like his new bed. Hows your lil lady hun?

Hopefully it's moved by the next scan, but it won't be long until you feel those big, strong pokes! :) Hope your house showing is going well.

I'm sure shes okay, probably sleeping a lot! :) xx


----------



## Coleey

Sorry my replies are so slow. By the time I've replied the question has been answered lol.. We won't get our internet moved over until 28/11... :(

Your house is absolutely beautiful Wilsey! I hope you find some nice buyers soon xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oohhhhhhh devastating!!! i typed a whole message and it got deleted grrrrrr


Anyway, wilsey i hope you get the good weather for your open house this weekend, and good luck with it :)

Coleey i'm so pleased your little fella likes his new big boy bed....how old is he? My little madam is doing great thanks.....she's trying to say everything though so we're now having to watch our language.
And to be honest i'm not surprised you feel so tired after everything you've got to do. Go on you though for doing it!

Soooo...now i have a fridge freezer and can buy proper food...i need cooking inspiration..sooo....whats everyones fave meal? Or whats everyones OH's fave meal?

My DF loves stew and dumplings and roast dinners but i want to get creative!

xXx

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hmmm we eat pretty standard meals like lasagne and stirfry. DH is creative but I'm hard to please so he sticks to the things he know I will eat.

Lots of recipes online though!!

Cole - so happy your man likes his bed! Hopefully soon he will stay in it all night and not crawl in with you at 4am!


----------



## Coleey

Good luck with your open house this weekend Wilsey! :D Thanks hun, hopefully he'll get used to it soon. :) 

Aww bless her lol! Reading that made me think of the kid from Meet the Fockers. "Ass hooooooole" :haha:
Hes 17 months on the 15th! It's strange to think 2 years ago he was in my tummy and now hes blowing raspberries on it! 

Mmm stew and dumplings! We eat standard meals too, that way we know it'll get eaten lol. We had fajitas tonight! Nom nom! Making spaghetti carbonara with philadelphia is really nice and easy to make. 

Hope you all have a lovely weekend! :) xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hmm I always make stuff that hubby can take to reheat at work. Beef stew, sausage casserole, chicken chasseur, currys, mince and onions. I always have in frozen chicken fillets and plenty of lean steak mince. Also love the various aunt bes


----------



## Mariposa21

Oops I meant aunt Bessie's stuff x also like farmfoods beef/pork steaks x

Had a few twinges today and I'm 8 days before Af- I hope it's not a bad sign :( x


----------



## Coleey

I miss Aunt Bessies! :( 

Hope the twinges are a good sign hun! :) How are you doing love? xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oooooo i love yorkshire pudding!!!!!!!
Mari! Great to see you how've you been? I really hope so much that its a good sign for you.....oooo it could be implantation......fingers crossed!!!!!!!

Ooooh and i loove fajita wraps....i'm vegetarian so i dont put in meat but i looove the wrap things mmmmm

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Lovely if it is implantation, knowing my luck it would be trapped wind lol lol just sat at work with what I think could be the start of a migraine :( I get a weird interference in the corner of my left eye :( then numb hands and tongue :( just sat here trying to think positively that it could be a symptom lol xxxx how is everyone? Have you done ya big freezer shop Tia? And really hope open house goes well wilsley, want ya nice and settled in a lovely new house for when baby arrives xxx

How's you coolley? You settled in your lovely big house, hope it feels more homely x


----------



## Coleey

Ahh hun, I hope you didn't get a migraine! :hugs: Are you still having twinges? I'm good, I'm just so tired lately. We love it thanks, it's lovely having no neighbours! :) Are you up to much this weekend hun?

Have a lovely weekend ladies xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Just working :( no neighbours? I grew up in a detached house but must admit now I like having a few neighbours now, would be very different if they were neighbours from hell but we are lucky :) you will be getting all trimmed up for Christmas coolley soon!
Migraine subsided but cannot make up my mind if it's trying to creep back because getting swirly lines again in left eye lol no more twinges, I just got two Af like pains yesterday which were just twinges but nothing since. I was nine days before Af due so was hoping it was implantation but don't feel any symptoms really. Getting a bit fed up with ttc :( thought it would be easier than this x


----------



## Wilsey

Mari - what's the latest?!

Cole - how you doing?

Everyone?

We had our second open home and had 11 groups through (well the 11th came too late so might arrange a private viewing or come to the next one). Just had someone say they would offer us cash but it's probably about 15k under what we want. So the agent will just go back and say since we have so much interest we are just going to leave it for now - unless you want to up your offer. But still...good to have interest.


----------



## Mariposa21

Wow 11 groups of people is a good sign. What do you do when they are in your house? Do you go out or show them around or just try and get on as normal? X


----------



## Wilsey

We go out. It's only for half an hour so not too much of a pain. Yeah, we were very pleased with the turn out! Hoping something comes of it soon :)

When is AF due hun?


----------



## Mariposa21

Oh and nothing new with me, don't think this this month is my month x


----------



## Coleey

I know it's hard hunny, but all of this will be a distant memory once you see those 2 pink lines. Keep your chin up lovely! :hugs: I don't think it's my month either. The reason why we're glad we have no neighbours is because our last ones were so rude! They would ring our doorbell at 9pm at night (they know we have a LO), they would be so insanely loud outside and rev their car engines at night... Grr!

Wow Wilsey! Thats awesome! I'm glad it went so well :D How are you? I'm good thanks, just really really tired. 

Have any of you seen the movie Bad Teacher? It's really good! :D xx


----------



## Mariposa21

No never seem that film, must admit don't watch a lot of films hunni. I'm more into comedies like Miranda (hilarious...absolutely hilarious so light hearted and uplifting, would recommend it to anyone! Proper old school!) and big bang theory. I get bOred sitting through films lol

Your old neighbours sound right imbeciles, so glad you are in a much better place now.
Thanks for ya lovely message hun, I'm sure it will happen at some point :( x

How's all the girlies doing?? X


----------



## SWIPER

hello all. well we got back from disney. it was magical and all go. girlsoved every minute . we found it hectic not a relaxing hoiday but worth the madness. mari its eary days yet but some times its easier to think no and u dont get hopes up.for the first time evet i orderded ov strips online as i heard ov time can b different aftermc. i dont want to b getting time wrong after all this . ill b busy next wend!


----------



## Mariposa21

Swiper- are you good with noticing your cm changes around ov too, that's how I've been doing it, that and a ovulation calendar app and it's pretty much bang on if cm anything to go by. Found ovulation strips too stressful as I was focusing too much on it if you get me but everyone's different:) sons people swear by temping but I couldn't get along with it lol xx

I'm six days before Af wilsley, due on 20th and for about 15secs today felt some mild cramping and that was it, v mild though but something going on. Probably not my month xx any developments on the house front huni?

Great to hear you had fab find in Disney swiper, the prospect always scared the bijeses out of me...can't get on board that it's people inside the mickey mouse suits. My parents sat me and my siblings down when we little and asked us if we would like to go and we all just looked at them as though they had gone mad hahaha but some people really gag for it and go without kids which I do think is cool because I'm all for doing anything that makes ya happy and still being fun when ya older hehe x

Yo Tia! Hope ya well x


----------



## Wilsey

Seriously - where is Ganton?!?!

I did temping but only needed to do it the first month because I got lucky. Also used Ov strips but never got a proper positive - I just figured when it got darker I was likely to Ov soon so got busy.

If you don't think it is your month and it is - it will be a nice surprise! :)

Yeah, I've never been to an amusement park (the kind they have in America) but there are too many people there for my liking...I get nervous and claustro in crowds. I don't even like being at the supermarket when it's really busy.


----------



## Wilsey

Cheeky fake out that someone put on FB

OK I can't hold it in anymore... WE'RE EXPECTING! :) 6 weeks!!
The kids are excited AS! I know, I know, it's crazy isn't it!? I can't believe it myself!! I wasn't going to put it on here but wanted to make it official. I mean who would have guessed that we're expecting?? 
Yup its official...Yes we are expecting Christmas in 6 weeks!! ;)) xxxx


----------



## Mariposa21

Haha that fb fake out is pants lol know exactly what you mean about supermarket as well especially when you with a person that likes to let everyone go before you and doesn't tell people who are chatting in the aisle with their trolleys end to end to move! Lol 
No symptoms again for me as yet, face got quite spotty but wondering whether it's fact I've work heavy make up a few times this week whereas I haven't for for a long time.

I still wonder sometimes what happened to dotty (who started this thread) she was so upbeat and chatty but then just stopped one day. Hope she's alright, maybe they aren't ttc anymore x


----------



## Coleey

I'm not sure, but I	hope shes okay.

I've had some small cramps too hun. I ran out yesterday to get witchy supplies. I thought she had arrived yesterday morning, but I just had a big amount of cm. I really hope this is your month hun! :)

Glad you had a great time Swiper! I love Disney and I've always lived theme parks. We used to go to Thorpe Park so often, even as small kids! :D

Haha! Thats funny Wilsey! :haha: Can't believe Christmas is so soon though..

Hope miss Tia is okay :) xx


----------



## Coleey

Whereee iiis everyone?! Poke poke!

I'm sooo bloated and feel so fat! :( xx


----------



## SWIPER

yea it was a bit busier than i would like but i guess we just went with the flow. i m good to notice cm and the only time i used ov sticks before they were faint but ill do both. i could never imagine temping so ill see how things go. disney was v. chrismassey so it was nice even though a bit early.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaay
Sorry ive not been on in a while ive been mega busy. How is everyone?
Swiper i'm so glad you had a great time at disneyland thats excellent :) I'd love to go, i love going to theme-parks but i dont go on the rides i'm too wimpy lol

Coleey it's sounding really positive for u :D fingers crossed :) How is everyone? Mari how are you feeling?? And i know what you mean i really hope dotty is ok, at the time her family were going through some bad stuff.....i hope things are ok with her. She was lovely.

Wilsey has anything come from the open home? I hope its all positive :) Have you seen the house you want?

I'm fine here just been really busy lately....missed my girls though ;) hehe Ive been sooooooooo emotional its rediculous. I was the same with Lilly....i mean the other day i was in tears! because i couldnt find any forks :blush:

So what's everyone's plans for christmas? I need to get some shopping done...i only have 2 presents at the moment.

And i thought the film bad teacher wasnt too bad....i normally hate cameron diaz and justin timberlake.....but the film was occasionally funny :) I loooove films i'm a major film junkie lol

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Wishing you loads of luck for this cycle Swiper! :)

Glad you're well Tia! :) Gotta love hormones lol! One time when I was pregnant with Alex, I was cooking and my OH said "the chicken looks a lil dry".. I burst into tears! 
Thanks hun. I'm really trying not to symptom spot, but some things I just can't not notice. I'm just pessimistic as we only bd on cd 8 and cd 10. :(

We're having our first Christmas with no travelling this year. We travelled to see family every Christmas, so it'll be my first Christmas without my family. That will be strange.. We're having a meal at my in laws on the 24th, and the 25th will just be the 3 of us. What about you?

How is your 2ww going Mari?

Whats the weather like with you all? Just started getting frosty here. I'm hoping for snow soon! :D xx


----------



## Coleey

We were off to the supermarket, hes such a lil cheese ball! :haha: xx
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-16 15.24.19-1.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wilsey

He is freakin adorable!!!


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol he is gorgeous! You should be a proud mummy :)

Well...we're spending christmas eve with martys parents and christmas day with mine, its a family gathering at christmas i love it :D AND its officially christmas for me as i saw the christmas coke advert :D lol
Oh i loooooooooooooove snow!
Keep your chin up darlin the little swimmers can survive for quite a while in..erm...'there' lol Fingers crossed :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia are you getting any round ligament pain? Above my bikini line around my tummy feels like I've had a full on ab workout. It's ok when I'm sitting though.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Yeah i do sometimes...like if i stretch or something i can feel it. How are you darlin? Not long now til the scans :)

xXx


----------



## Tia Maria

Double Post Sorry


----------



## Wilsey

I'm good. Getting a bit sore around the middle but good. Going to use my doppler tonight and then lend it to my mate who is 7 weeks. She's a bit worried because a friend of hers found out at her 12 week scan that her baby's heart hadn't formed properly and it didn't make it :(


----------



## Coleey

Thanks lovelies, I'm very proud :cloud9: 

Ahh thats so sad Wilsey! :( It's really nice of you lending her your doppler. :) xx


----------



## Mariposa21

What are you proud about huni, I can't look back at past posts cos Internet super slow and using 3G rather than wifi- wrote such a long message the other day and couldn't post it :( just a quick heads up, I feel a bit crampy, just a bit heavy around the middle really and got pink spotting, should be coming on on the 20th-this is the 28th day of my cycle so two days early for me really xxx what you think Af just cOming slowly rather than implantation bleeding? xxxxxx


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, she's really worried. This is her second child and I don't think she was as worried with her first one. Think this recent news (and another friend is having so much trouble getting pregnant after a miscarriage) is making her nervous.

Baby's heartbeat is SO loud now. Guess baby is way bigger. Also heard them banging around in there as they moved. Very cool.

Mari - so hard to know! I had brown spotting in the lead up to AF. Best of luck and I hope AF never shows!! xx (Cole is proud of her boy - she posted a very cute pic of him on the previous page and we were just gushing over him!!)


----------



## Coleey

I'm proud of my lil' man hunny! :) Ohh I'm not sure hun.. Do you normally spot/have you spotted this early before? I really really really hope the witch doesn't show! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! :hugs:

Oh bless her :( Hopefully the doppler will make her feel better about everything. :) It's really hard not to worry when you hear about other people's experiences. When I fell pregnant with Alex, a friend of mine who I've known since I was about 8 fell pregnant at the same time. She sadly miscarried and we don't speak as much any more, it was hard as we used to speak every day back then. :( Her LO would have been a week or so older than Alex. 

Aww it's such an amazing sound isn't it! :D When is your next scan? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Oh that's so sad to hear Cole. Pregnancy, loss of or lack of pregnancy can do crazy things to friendships.

I kept seeing threads about people saying friends were distancing themselves and I thought 'what kind of friends do you have' but now two of my mates are doing it. Sure it is not on purpose but they barely ask how I am. We have a big girls dinner tonight and they will gush over me then - but on a weekly basis I will hear nothing. Sigh. Guess it's just how life changes.


----------



## Coleey

Yeah, it really puts a strain on friendships. :( I think we tend to pick up on things a lot more when we're pregnant too. 
My SIL acts like that and it drives me nuts! She doesn't bother to make contact with me, my OH or his brother. She never ever calls up to ask how Alex is or even txt/facebook (she lives 3 hours away so we very rarely see her).. but she will gush all over him when she's around her mother and call him "Auntie's boy".. gaaaah! :growlmad:

Have a lovely time tonight hun! :D

xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww that's lovely :) I think Af here now as although it's lighter than usual it is more red now. Just sat and had a little cry but onwards and upwards. Thinking about applying for a new jobxx


----------



## Coleey

Ohh sweetheart :( :hugs: Has it got heavier? What sort of job would you be looking for? xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh Mariposa darling i'm sorry.:hugs: Mother nature is a mofo sometimes. Good positive thinking though. Are you sure its AF? and uve not like...sat on a nail or something lol But oooo what kind of job? What do you do now?

Ohhh Wilsey i hope the doppler helps calm your friends nerves. I dont like the hospital i'm at now...i havent heard my babys heartbeat yet....my other hospital with my daughter were excellent (they no longer do labour deliveries etc). I hope you have a good night tonight though :D

Coleey it might be too hard for your friend to see/hear about your little man seeing as the two were so close...kind of like seeing what she should have. Poor girl. It's a shame how some things turn out. 

How is everyone? I hope everyones ok :)

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Sorry you don't like your hospital hun, can you change it or are there no other options? 
Yeah I know hun.. I totally get it, it's just really sad. When are your next scans booked for again? 

How are you all doing today? Hope you all have lovely weekends :) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Wilseys is on the 12th December and mine is on the 13th :D i'm so excited hehe

I'm FINALLY going to paint our bedroom tomorrow....all the preparation has been done so it can finally be painted....and then i can put my furniture up. For about a year our clothes have been in boxes on the floor it looks terribly scruffy.....but once the room is done i can put the furniture up and it can actually look like a bedroom!

What are you upto this weekend hunnypot?

xXx


----------



## Coleey

That's come around sooooo fast! Soo exciting! :D 
Aw I bet you can't wait and I bet it'll be super cosy when you're finished! Happy 16 weeks too! I'm on the PC so I can finally see signatures haha!

Ummm.. no idea actually! Will probably take a drive somewhere tomorrow just to get out of the house. It's awfully cold here at the moment so there's not much motivation going around lol! I'm absolutely exhausted as well, but as it's my free time I don't want to be boring and sleep... :coffee: xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey everyone
I still think its so cool Tia and wilsleys scans are still so close together hehe 

Great news about the decorating Tia after the chaos lol it's so nice when your decorating is all done because for weeks after you open the door and it's like ahh that's better lol

Still feel a bit sad :( its just so disappointing, it should be easier than this in your early twenties :( Af light but definitely af not pink spotting. Really getting a bit despairing with it now, I know it's just six months of trying but can't see it happening x sorry for moan girls. 

Going to do some Christmas shopping for ideas tonight with hubby :) how's everyone? Hope ya nice and toasty warm coolley over there in the freezing cold! X


----------



## SWIPER

sorry to hear af got u mari. do u do temping or sticks. i got sticks for this month but havent used. im day 11 after af but still getting spu rts of blood now and again. i had bit of tissue remaining so maybe thats why?. will i use them when cm arrives.
my wend is minding sisters two kids and my own. they are having a ball playing. shes having a 2 night break. we will tire them out wit a walk as the rain has stopped. hope everyone has a nice wend. hope u enjoyed meal wilsey. happy painting tia and cooley r u n 2 ww.


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry Mari! :( :hugs: It gets a bit too much I think, maybe you could do what I did this cycle? Try to have a relaxing month, don't track anything and just enjoy bd? It really made me feel so much better! :)

I think so Swiper, have you had a check up? Aww how sweet, sounds like you have your house full! :D Yeah I'm at the end of it. It's been feeling like shes been coming for a few days. I had cramps most of yesterday evening and this morning, but I keep getting lots of cm instead! I think the witch is messing with me! :( 

Hope you're having lovely weekends girls xx


----------



## Mariposa21

You know what coolley I really might give this month a rest you know. Like you said, I won't stress on when bd should be done etc

Hey swiper, used to use ov sticks but found it expensive especially as I think I can tell with cm...well I hope I can tell lol x


----------



## Coleey

If the witch shows up I'll probably do the same next cycle as well. I've actually enjoyed a stress free month without wondering if I'm o'in or if we've BD enough. Not too much rest though hunny, you have to make sure you jump on your hubby! ;) :rofl: 

xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Mari i'm so sorry you're feeling like you're not getting anywhere, i wish there was something i could do = genuinely. But each month that goes by, and each time you do the rumpy pumpy with your DH is another step closer to you getting pregnant. Don't think of it as another unsuccessful month, think of it as another month down - another month closer:hugs:

Coleey i think it's great what your doing, not thinking about it and enjoying yourself stress free....you must have a lot of willpower :) How are you doing btw?

Swiper blimey you're going to be tired after the weekend but it's nice of you to watch your sisters kids :) I hope you have a great weekend. Do you have any plans?

Anyone heard from Ganton lately?

Well.....painting didn't get done today *sigh* i dropped the paint all over my hallway carpet, all over my clothes, all over my sideboard and all over my art folder *sigh* So ive been scrubbing the floor trying to get the paint out. Tomorrow i will do it though!!! lol

Mariposa i hope you have a lovely night shopping with your OH and i hope everyone is having a great saturday night :)

xXx

P.S. Thanks coleey for the happy 16 weeks hehe :)


----------



## Coleey

It's probably more because I've been so busy than will power hunny, but I have enjoyed it! 
Oh bless you hun! I hope you can get it out of your carpet, are they light or dark? Maybe you should put your feet up tomorrow! :hugs:
I'm okay thanks hun, just very crampy, but no witchy. How are you? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hi everyone!

Sorry you are a bit down Mari. I know that feels like. When I got pregnant it was my fifth cycle and I wondered if I might not be able to have kids naturally. Even though it was early days you can't help but wonder. But just try and relax. They say it takes a healthy couple up to a year to get pregnant for a reason. Everyone is so different your time will come. I agree with Tia - each month down is a getting you a month closer to that BFP!

SWIPER - I hope that things start to get regular soon. Best of luck hun xx

Cole - stress free is definitely the way to go, plus when you get that BFP it will be such a nice surprise because you weren't trying so hard!

Tia - best of luck with the carpets hun!!!

Not much to report here. It's my 27th birthday today. I'm not big on bday's though so not doing anything major. Maybe just go out for brunch. We have so many things to spend money on I really don't want to spend money on my bday.

Much love xx


----------



## Coleey

Happy Birthday Wilsey! :happydance: Hope you have a lovely day! :D xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Ohhh Wilsey happy birthday hunnypot i hope you have a lovely day today :)

I know you might not what to spend money and its totally understandable but you should treat yourself to a little something special...its your birthday its the law!

Coleey my carpet in the hallway is greyish and the colour is a lavendar....i scrubbed it and its looking better but you can still faintly see it. 

Umm....i also got it on Lunar.....as you can see nothing escaped it lol

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g404/_Tia_Maria_/PaintedLunar12W.jpg

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww poor doggy xx just putting my order in for Christmas food! Whoop whoop x


----------



## Wilsey

Dear god that dog is gorgeous!


----------



## Coleey

Awww bless! Your doggy is absolutely gorgeous! :cloud9: Did you get your room finished today hun?

Ohhhh yummy Mari! I loveee Christmas food! :D What have you ordered so far?

Did you have a nice birthday Wilsey? xx


----------



## Coleey

Aaaaaaalll byyyyyyy myyyyseeeeelfff!! .. (Sorry, watched Bridget Jones yesterday.. :xmas13:) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oooo i love bridget jones!!!!!!!! 

Nope didnt get the room done AGAIN!! ive been getting pretty bad stretching pains so Marty wouldnt let me do anything lol I had to go to the hospital tonight though, my daughter jumped on my belly and cos im Rhesus Negative they were worried about the blood and what not do i had to go and get checked out. Everythings fine though we heard the heartbeat wooo hehe and i had an Anti D injection just incase, so it's all good. 
Turns out i also have a urine infection tut lol I feel great though :)

How are you Coleey my dear? Everyone? I hope everyones ok :) 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Tia - I haven't had any symptoms but I wonder if I should get checked for a urine infection...


----------



## Tia Maria

Well, the only symptom i had is the fact that after me and marty have done the deed....his...erm...bits lol sting and burn.....so that's why i thought i might have something. She's just given me penicillin for it. If you've no symptoms i wouldnt worry about it darlin. 

How are you?

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Glad everything was okay hunny. :hugs: I've had to stop Alex from sitting/ bouncing on my stomach lately, it's so uncomfortable. Yesterday evening he nursed at bedtime, it honestly felt like my nipples were being rubbed with razor blades! :( He normally gets 10 mins before bed, but I had to take him off at 5.. It was too much :(

I'm good though thanks hun, how are you? :)

If you have no symptoms don't worry hun. :)

Hope everyone is well! xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Cole - my bday was good - thanks :) Sorry to hear about the pain you are having nursing. How old will Alex be when you stop nursing do you think?

We might have sold our house - it's all signed but they have the 5 days for finance and a builders inspection. The builders inspection seemed to go really well (DH was home at the time) - so fingers crossed it's all unconditional by Friday or early next week at the latest. Sold it for more than we were hoping for so we are stoked.

We wouldn't be moving until Jan 13 (settlement date they chose) so I'll be about 25 weeks then! I'm going to start packing sooner rather than later since that will come around soooo quick.

How's everyone else?! xx


----------



## Coleey

Wow thats fabulous news hun! :happydance: You both must be so excited!! Have you seen any houses you like? Glad you had a lovely birthday too! :)

I'm really unsure when I'll stop. In the beginning I never thought I'd be going this long! He only nurses for 10 mins at bedtime and thats it at the mo, but I'm struggling as it hurts. :( Will be buying a hpt tomorrow. Hopefully the pain is.. well.. A good pain! I'm fairly late atm.. 

xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Coleey how late are you??? I have a busy day tomorrow but i'll be checking on when i can to be updated!!!!
Im sorry the nursing hurts hun that sucks, maybe the fact its starting to hurt is a sign that maybe its time to stop...orr...AHEM maybe its cos u have tender nipples caused by something.... :wink: hehe

Wilsey thats fab news about your house congratulations!!! All the hard work paid off in the end :D And i think its a good idea that your packing early....i mean the sooner your packed and unpacked the better for you, cos things will be more organised and you can relax in your new home then :)

How is everyone else? Mariposa? Ganton? Swiper?
Im doing ok today, Marty hasnt let me do a thing! lol I was feeling my belly earlier and i think my uterus has raised which would explain the stretching pain. Annnndddd dum dum dummmmm We made a start on the bedroom painting!!! lol Finallyy!!!!

I hope everyones ok

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Had a midwife appointment today - listened to the heartbeat. She said I have a good bump and measures fine. She's happy with my blood pressure and such. Got the form for my 20 week scan - eeep so excited. I changed where I am getting it done so I can get a DVD - neato!

Cole - I would seriously take an HPT. Keep us posted hun xx

I think I will only nurse until bubs is 1 year old (mainly because I will go back to work as well and it will be harder).


----------



## Wilsey

So lately I've been feeling these really light 'pushes' inside my tummy and I started getting them again today and suddenly this really strong one came out of nowhere and made me jump. Baby?


----------



## Tia Maria

Aww wilsey i'm so pleased you had a good oppointment today thats excellent :) Oooo not long now unitl the scans!!!
It's so cool you can get a dvd, i wish i could. But anyway good for you hun :)

Well...sounds like the baby to me Wilsey :) I've been feeling flutters but no strong kicks. 

Oooo wheres Coleey i want to know how the HPT turned out!

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Because I have an anterior placenta (to be confirmed at the next scan) I didn't think I would feel any kicks. I don't even know if they are kicks but that strong one just couldn't have been anything else. Wasn't like a kick you would get at 30 weeks or something, but more like someone lightly jabbing you in the side.

It was very exciting!

Ohhhh yeah, our scans are super close - cannnnoooootttt waaaaaiiiitttt :D

Yeah Cole? Where are you? xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Well, i hope it was a kick cos that's very exciting for you :D And very comforting when you feel them :)
They are close indeed.....a day apart!!!! eeek hehe

Wheres Mari????

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Maybe Mari's getting busy ;)


----------



## Ganton

Hi girls. I can't remember the last time I was on here, but it must have been ages a go!

I was finding it a bit difficult to stop myself looking at the really sad stories in 1st tri. I think it's brilliant that people can come on here for advice and support but, from a completely selfish point of view, I thought a bit of time away from being reminded about what can happen would be good. It hasn't stopped me getting nervous about my first scan next Tuesday though -eek!

So, how is everyone else? When are your next scans Tia and Wilsey?


----------



## Coleey

Sorry I haven't posted, my mobile wouldn't open things properly. We're in the middle of a big storm here atm, its crazy! 

Defo sounds like baby Wilsey! Sooo exciting! :cloud9:

Soooo I tested yesterday evening and got a bfn, but still no af, I have symptoms and loads of cm. My OH reckons I should wait until the 16th December before I test again. That was when I got my bfp with Alex when I went through this with him. :) Nearly the end of November and zeroooo af, really not like me. I have another test, but I'm going to wait a few more days and try fmu! :)

The tests I'm using are a Scandinavian brand I think, they are called rfsu. The midwife who did my tests with Alex used them, I'm wondering if it's these tests? :wacko:

Good to hear from you Ganton! :) Ohhhhh soo exciting! :D Thats come around very quickly, how many weeks are you?

Have lovely weekends girlies! :hugs: xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Ganton - soooo good to hear from you again! I know what you mean. I actually stopped visiting the first tri section because it started to really stress me out. Hope you are well.

Our scans are 12 and 13 December respectively! So close! When is yours?

Definitely a good idea to wait if you are a slow hcg gatherer! I cannot wait to hear how it goes. 16 December seems way too far away - dang it!

Hope you are all good xxxx


----------



## SWIPER

hi all. well im in 2ww now. ovulated late and im glad i was using sticks as i was ttc from day 8 and i might have misded the window thinking ii had it covere d. my dh has swollen glands so i hope we did enough before he was unwell. i will wait till 7 now . tmi but i had minimal cm all this cycle anyone else have this also felt distinct ovulation cramp pains. maybe i was just more aware cos of sticks. hope everyone has a nice wend. im going xmas shopping


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey sorry been away for a while. I got the job so not ttc for a few months now, perhaps longer, while I get settled and would like to make a real go of the job to be honest so who knows now. Think I will be NTNP, just avoiding bd around ovulation time. Really gutted though that I won't be enjoying the journey with the new friends I've made on here though xx hope everyone is well :) everything crossed for you coolley. X


----------



## t-bell

Aww congrats Mari on your new job, wisley on potentially selling you house, and all the other good news, 

I have been trying to post a couple of times and this bloody phone has not been co operating but I have been reading all yournews lol

Ihad my big scan yesterday and I'm still on date due the 4th April 

I'm also having another boy, yeah a friend for my other son Pearce as he is lost for some company,
I also think we have agreed on a name Daíre pronounced (darr-ah) and I'm really excited about it

Mari may e NTNP will help you relax and conceive without thinking ina few months and don't worry we will all still be here for you to share your experiences with, 
Xx


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations on your new job lovely! :hugs: We'll still always be here for you, you're not allowed to go anywhere! :xmas13:

Good luck Swiper! :) 

Congratulations on your blue bump hun! What a lovely name :)

Has everyone had a good weekend? I woke up to snow this morning and I feel like a big kid!! :happydance: xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Thanks so much t bell, great advice and I do think it will relax me xx another boy is great news and name is very nice, different as well.
Will still log on to see how you are all doing and keep you informed of any developments in my life lol 

Coolley you must feel so Christmassy right now! Starting here Christmas songs on the radio whoop whoop lol x


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats on the new job Mari!! Definitely keep us updated with everything - we don't just care about baby making :)

t-bell - very cool name!!

Not much to report from me. Still getting light pushes and counting down to the scan date!

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Coleey

I miss all those pokes and punches! :D 

I made the mistake of watching some horror TV show with my OH yesterday evening.. CHRIST! I couldn't sleep properly last night, I even took Alex into bed with us so I wouldn't have to go to his room in the dark! :xmas13: You wouldn't think i was turning 25 next month!!!!!!

Hope everyone is well! :) xx


----------



## Ganton

Hi ladies, how are you all this evening?

It's great news on the new job Mari. I know I can't really talk, because I've done a disappearing act a few times, but I hope you still come to chat to us.

How are things going with the house sale Wilsey? I hope all is still going to plan.

Soooo, it's my scan in the morning - eek  I'm really excited, but also nervous. I hope all is ok with the baby, and I also hope I get my drinking levels right so that I don't wet myself during the scan - hehe. Anyway, I hope I'll be able to update you all with good news on a little over 12 hours. Wish me luck girls


----------



## Coleey

Aww so exciting! Good luck hun, everything will be fine! :) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol coleey you silly sod, what horror show did you watch? I'm like that though i'm a major wimp 

Mari! Congratulations on the new job...what's it doing? I hope the NTNP takes some of the stress and pressure off, and hopefully its just what you need to catch the egg :) You best keep coming in here, we're not just about conceiving and babies.....we're all friends here :) Plus....i'll stalk you if you leave, and i'm a very large woman so i'd look stupid....so you need to spare me the embarrassment and keep coming in ;)

Ganton i hope the scan goes well that's very exciting for you!!! Let us know how it goes :D And u wont wet yourself hehe at least i hope not lol

T-bell i think that's a lovely name and congrats on the little boy :) How are you feeling?

Wilsey any news on the house? Not long nowwwwww i cant wait....it's literally all i can think about lol

Swiper how are things with you?

Sorry ive not been on for a while my room has been painted FINALLY and it looks lovelyyy....the furniture just needs to be put up which i think is going up on wednesday.

Anyway lol i hope everyone is welllll

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Our house was officially sold last Friday. Went unconditional that night but they signed everything the Monday before that. We sold for $5k more than we were hoping so we are pleased. We settle Jan 13 - so hopefully we can find a house before then!!


----------



## Mariposa21

Congratulations wilsley on the house sale :) and good luck with the house search.

Really pleased with new job, great opportunity and it's still in the same field of marketing etc. Tia your message was hilarious, really funny lol it's a shame you are not my next door neighbour so we could have a cuppa together lol lol not long now before your scan huni- you wanting to find out gender? You managed to get the paint off the dog hehe x how's your fiancées job hunt going? 

Cooley you big wimp lol lol joking aside though I just refuse to watch anything remotely controversial or scary lol lol 

I think y'all right about NTNP as I'm not going to be symptom spotting etc and it builds the hope up each month which then can be upsetting- whatever happens happens x

Everyone good luck with ya scans. X


----------



## Ganton

Thanks for the wishes ladies. They must have worked, because all was well with our little baby - 12 weeks exactly today. 

That's brill news on the house Wilsey. It seems to have completed do quickly - it takes forever over here sometimes.


----------



## Mariposa21

Great news about scan Ganton x


----------



## Coleey

So much lovely good news in here lately! :D I'm also glad I'm not the only wimp.. ;)

Yay for your bedroom being nearly finished! :D I bet it looks lovely too!

Congratulations Wilsey! It's a lovely house, I'm not surprised it sold so fast! :D

Soo happy for you Mari, what will you be working with?

Aww fabulous news Ganton! :D xx


----------



## Coleey

Ohh I was wondering.. Do any of you happen to know how to, how long it takes and how much it costs to be a registered childminder in the UK? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton - that is fabulous news!!!! I knew your baby would be fine. Do we get to see a scan pic?!?! xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oooo Ganton congratulations on the healthy 12 weeks i'm really pleased for you :) And u didnt wet yourself did you? :) I'd love to see a picture too.

Wilsey 5k is a lot of money good for you!!! I hope you find a lovely home for your new family :)

Coleey my sisters friend went to college to become a registered child carer person and i dont think it took her long at all! I can ask her if you want? How come anyway? 

Mari it IS a shame we're not neighbours...ive always wanted friendly neighbours lol That'd be so cool to be able to have a cuppa and a chat. *sigh* ah well lol And get you being in marketing - very fancy pants ;) lol Congrats on the job though, and yeah hehe i did get then paint off of her, poor pup lol


My room looks fab! lol furniture still not up grrr but it will be soon. I'm leaving Lilly-Mae at my mums tomorrow morning for a few hours and i'm dreading it!! I've never EVER been away from her....and i know its bad cos she's 2 in january but i can't bare the thought of leaving her tomorrow. 
I'm doing it cos when i go into labour/hospital, she cant stay overnight with me....so i'm going to start to try and be away from her a couple of times before i'm due. She will be absolutely fine i know she will...it's totally my issue, but i'm not looking forward to it. But i guess me and marty can have some 'couple' time together....be able to look around some shops and not have be saying ''put your shoes back on...don't you dare take those socks off'' lol Wish me luck ladies!!!

I hope everyone's well :)


----------



## Coleey

That would be great thanks hun! :) A lot of my friends don't work because of how expensive childcare is in the uk. We've been talking about possibly moving to the uk, if I don't end up finding work here. It seems to be really hard finding work, as I can't apply for a lot of things I CAN do because my Norwegian isn't perfect. Annoying when you're qualified to work, but can't! Hopefully someone will employ lil me! :)

Aww don't worry Tia, I've only been away from Alex 3 hours max since he was born. We went to the cinema, but it just felt so strange not having him around. I'm not comfortable leaving him with my mil, shes really pushy. Ever since she complained about me and OH sleeping when Alex did, when he was newborn, I've felt that way. I'd happily leave him with my fil and bil though lol. It's nice you have your mum around though! :)

Oh sorry Mari, I didn't see you wrote about Marketing.. I'm such a numpty at the mo! xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww ya not a numpty lass hehe :) 
I thought yOu were supposed to sleep when your new born did?? Mil's can be so judgemental and don't realise they are just messing things up for themselves :( so you are originally from uk?? Are you in Norway due to hubby's job? x

Hope everyone is well today, hope you are coping Tia huni :( she will be fine I'm sure x


----------



## Coleey

Exactly and my mum was always telling us to sleep when he did! My mil told us we should be going out on walks instead. I could barely even walk as I had a spinal prolapse after giving birth lol! 

Yeah I'm originally from the uk hun. My OH is Norwegian and when we first started dating, he was offered a job in Sweden and he asked if I'd go with him. :) Was a big step, but worth it! We wanted to move closer to family though, so we're in Norway now. Can you believe it would have cost nearly £5k to ship our things to the UK?! :wacko:

How did you and your OH meet? :) How are you today? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

I'm well huni, ovulating right now but not going out of our way to try but I'm really ok with it because everything's going to be better and more secure in long run :) 
£5k is a lot, probably would cost less to sell your stuff you could live without, mOve over here into a fully furnished place and buy stuff again. 

I've just cleared out my wardrobe, so gutted that it's all black clothes! But with starting new job I wanted to know exactly what work clothes I've got hehe :)

How is everyone? I suppose there's not a lot of symptom spotting in here anymore :( just waiting for all your lovely news from your scans x


----------



## SWIPER

Hi guys. Think ur right to focus on nrw job for while mari and I bet u will b telling new employers I need maternity leave!!. I'm trying not to symptom spot but I'm trying to remember how I was when I got bfp in aug. Boobs not sore and they were from early so trying not to think about it but its hard. I'm waiting til 30 days so 8 to go. I'm 38 Sunday so it would b nice to have conceived at 37.!! Glad u got room painted, tia. Its a wet and windy nite here so settling down for tv. Does anyone watch I'm a celebrity get me outta ere. How many weeks will u b wilsey and tia for scan time is flying by now


----------



## Wilsey

Mari - good idea about just not worrying about it. Your new job is important but agree with SWIPER - before long you will be requesting maternity leave!

SWIPER - I think every pregnancy is different anyway - so hard to know if it's nothing or something! I hope you get your BFP soon darl. Keep us posted xx

I will be 20 weeks and I think Tia will be 19 (but think her bubs is measuring the same week as mine anyway).

Can't believe it's December - where has the time gone. Considering this thread title mentions July!!!!!!


----------



## Coleey

Best way to be Mari, just enjoy it hun! :) 

Are you doing anything nice for your Birthday Swiper? Good luck hun and keep us updated! :)

This year has just flown by, it's crazy! I'm excited though, in a few hours I'll be able to say I've skipped a period! xx


----------



## Ganton

Hi all. Tried to upload my piccie but don't think I can do it on here. I'll have to try on the main computer tonight when I get back from work. I hope everyone has a lovely day.


----------



## Wilsey

Can't to see Ganton!!! :D


----------



## Mariposa21

Just logged-on on the laptop and its lovely to see everybodys signatures and time line things. Couldn't believe Wilsley is 47% through her pregnancy, its flying! Doesn't seen two mins ago since you were symptom spotting! :) x

Putting up the christmas decorations tonight with my beautiful husband, really want to put carols on and drink hot choc haha. Love it! Got the tea on - normally I make stews, lasagne, coq au vin, shepards pies but tonight really hankering after tinned tomatoes, sausages, waffles and fried egg. Is it just me that sometimes you can really enjoy simple food. Hubby loves it and if he treats himself he treats himself to beans on toast lol Has anyone else got some simple guilty food pleasures???

Lots of love everyone x


----------



## Tia Maria

OOooooo i have discovered hot chocolate with cream on top! I don't even like cream but ooo thats my winter drink from now on  I make lots of stews too, i also make roast dinners which are martys fave...but i'm a pasta gal myself...luuurve pasta. My guilty pleasure is probably chips and cheese with mayonaise mmm mmm.
Are you enjoyiing the new job Mari? I hope the NTNP is the one that does it for you mari i sincerely do. 


Coleey have you done a recent HPT? 

Ooo happy birthday Swiper...any plans?

Ganton i cant wait to see :)

Wilsey not loooooong!!!! I'm so excited!!!!! Less than 2 weeks!

I hope everyone is ok this evening.....the gritters have been out, i hope that means snoooowwwww. God i love snow.

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

I think lessening the emphasis on when to bd during ovulating and not temping or using ov tests will be a lot better for me, along with concentrating on new job, so think ya right Tia. I love cheesy chips too hehe. So your scans are mid next week? Is it the three month one? Is this where you can find out gender? Have you already had one? 

So how far are you Ganton, I haven't been able to follow your progress as well as the others. X

Hows house hunt going wilsley? And Cooley when you testing?? X


----------



## Mariposa21

Hello everyone

Hope y'all well.I keep getting a stabbing pain where I would say my bladder is lol It feels kind of swollen. Hope nothings wrong or would this be classed as ovulation pains?

Not doing too good at avoiding BD during ovulation but i've not been elevating my legs lol


----------



## Coleey

I love mac n cheese, stews and currys! :)I really miss salt n vinegar crisps though lol!

I did a hpt this morning and it was negative. Not too bothered, just feeling impatient. I'll retest on the 16th with a different brand! I'm pretty certain I'm pregnant though, just don't understand why it takes so long with me. I never got a reason with Alex, but my midwife was shit lol! I can't fit in any of my jeans as I'm that bloated! 

I have a very poorly lil boy! :( Hes spent the whole day sleeping on me, hes got a fever and doesn't want to eat. :(

I'm not sure Mari, it could be o pains :) Does it feel like a pinch?

What are you girls up to this weekend? Have a lovely birthday Swiper! :) xx


----------



## t-bell

Omg tia I think you have just planned out my whole nights eating lol drinking chocolate with whipped cream Mmmmmmmm
Cheesy chip with Mayo or garlic Mayo Mmmmmmmm
I'm so hungry lol

How is everyone feling I had cramps at implantation if this helps but fingers crossed for a BFP and the witch stays away

Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Thank you t bell, in a way I hope you are right but started a new job and vowed to stop ttc till I had got myself established and money in the bank &#128560; haven't been doing a great job at the no bd whilst ovulating though...oops because if I do get a bfp I'll be in a bit of a pickle lol but still would be over the moon. So what's happening with you? I sometimes get you mixed up with Tia lol xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oooo Mari that could be ovulation pains you know...do you know where in your cycle you are? I hope its O pains, and even if youve not been elevating your legs.....neither did i ;) I hope you're settling into your new job ok. 
Wilsey, Ganton and I have had the 3 month one but Wilsey and I are going for the gender scan on the 12/13. SO excited!

T-Bell i hope you enjoyed your evening with a looovely menue set out for you lol How are you feeling this evening?

Coleey dont you get salt and vinegar crisps over there? That'd be devastating! Omg you think your pregnant.....why dont you use a different brand? I'm so excited for you!!!!! How far gone would you be now then?

I hope everyones ok and having a nice saturday night.

I'm all good no news to report :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hi everyone!

House hunting is going...ok. Haven't found anything yet.

Cole - can't wait to hear how it goes on the 16th :)

Mari - might be Ov pain - probably more likely!

So two of my friends (who I thought were really close friends) haven't really been in contact much. I just spoke with one of them about it on FB chat and I think I made things so much worse. I hope I didn't but man I feel like crying right now :(

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh Wilsey thats awful. Did they mention why they havent spoken to you lately? How do you think you've made it worse?

To be honest though darlin, if theyre going to be distant and what not at such an amazing time of your life....i wouldn't count it as a loss, you can do with friends without like that in your life right now. Right now one thing you should be able to count on is your friends and family...and if you cant then it should speak volumes. :hugs: i hope you feel better though....just think about the 12th :)

Hows everyone doing this evening? I hope everyones ok and having a great day. I'm FROZEN....hopefully tomorrow we'll be buying a big king size duvet for our bed...to go over our double cos it's just that cold!

I hope everyones nice and toasty :) Mari any symptoms??

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks hun. I spoke with her and think it's sorted. She said she's just really busy and I didn't want to push things and make them worse but I still think it isn't that hard to flick a quick email asking how someone is. Oh well, maybe now she will make more of an effort. I'm meeting her for lunch tomorrow too - so fingers crossed it's not awkward or anything.

Enjoy shopping for a giant duvet and cover! You will be toasty warm :)

How is everyone else? xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh good i'm glad things are a bit better with you two, i doubt there'll be any awkwardness tomorrow....i hope you have a lovely time and a good catch up :)

How are you for christmas shoping are you nearly done? What are you getting for your OH? 

I've been feeling a bit crappy as ive not got Marty much, just a kettlebell.....but today i ordered him something else too which has made me feel much better. He always gets me so many fantastic presents i hope i can get him a couple more. 

I hope everyone is well

xXx


----------



## Tia Maria

How is everyone? I hope everyone is doing ok. I got my hair cut today so i feel fabulous lol
Mari, Swiper - any symptoms to report? Coleey have you taken another hpt?

Hope you're all ok

xXx


----------



## SWIPER

Hey Tia. I've got af today. Last 3 days I had spotting and cramps so I knew I ws out. Its disappointing but the month goes quicklyand I'm just going to focus on girls and enjoy the festive season wit them. I'm hope all u girls are well and taking it easy.


----------



## Mariposa21

Sorry to hear af got you hun but bet you have a lovely Christmas with your girls x you all trimmed up? My tree went up 1st dec haha. 

Af due for me in around 5 days and feel so slightly twingy but technically I'm NTNP and it would be better if I didn't get bfp this month although it's sad to say :'( x


----------



## Mariposa21

How do I figure out how long my luteal phase is?? Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Mari - you can only figure out how long your luteal phase is if you know when you ovulated. So it's the time it takes from ovulation to af.

Hope everyone is well :)

Scan day for me today! Tia not long to go at all for you - eeeeep!

:) x


----------



## SWIPER

Wilsey how did scan go. R u finding out sex???


----------



## Tia Maria

Mari i am wishing you luck for a BFP anyway....i know you said it would be a bad time for you....but i still want you to get it :) Will you be testing? Or just leave it? Fingers crossed for you!! Hows the new job going for you? I hope you've settled in well.

Swiper i'm sorry the AF got you, that sucks...but like you said the month goes quickly and it'll be back around even quicker as a lot of attention will be payed to the festivities of christmas. I hope you have a lovely one :)

Good luck Wilsey pops i hope the scan goes well for you, and lets see if you're right - as previously you've been convinced its a boy :) Let us know ASAP!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!

I have my scan on Tuesday wooooo i'm so excited!!

I hope everyones well :) Nice to see people in here, its been v quiet lately.

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Ladies I am on team........:blue: :cloud9: :cloud9:

The scan was amazing and we got a DVD of it. My heart just melted looking at my little guy!!

Tia - best of luck with your scan :)

Pics are profile, full body shot, little legs were kicked away and the heart - they showed with colours how the blood was pumping etc.

I had to pull stills from the DVD so hard to get the timing just right!


Ohhh and I measured a week ahead - but leaving my dates as they are as I think it just means bubs has developed quicker.
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan 1.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4









20 week scan full body.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









20 week scan leg.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 4









20 week scan heart.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mariposa21

I'm just leaving it tia x thank you for your fab message, job going great :) good luck with your scan you will have a great time xx

Wow wilsley a boy! Great stuff! X good news that everything is progressing well xx


----------



## Ganton

Ah wow Wilsey, so exciting that you got to see your little one again. I have been in love since my first scan and can't wait to see him or her again (we're not finding out btw).

Tia, are you hoping to find out sex tomorrow too? Let's hope your bean behaves for you ;-)

I'm glad things are going well for you too Mari. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Mariposa21

Thanks Ganton x where art thou coolley? Xx 
Symptom spotting (naughty I know)
Feeling flu/bug like symptoms two days on trot
Lower back pain
Emotional
No period pains as yet
Slept 12 hours straight other night
Breasts always ache as it takes scaffolding to keep them in place lol xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Wilsey!!!! You babymoma you hehe congratulations on your little fella...you were right! He looks like he's gonna be a handsome guy....so pleased for you hunnypot :) You going to do anything to celebrate the happy and healthy little man?

Mari....thats sounding good!!! People ave mention before that they've felt flu-like symptoms just before a bfp....and ure emotional ooooo im getting excited!!! The scaffolding comment made me laugh out loud to the point i saw marty's head stick over the computer lol Deya me you're a funny en' lol How are you feeling in general? I hope youre well.

Ganton heay! How are ya? When is your second scan? Yep we're finding out tomorrow and i'm SO excited!! I remember last time with my daughter, she kicked the ultrasound device thing lol she was a nauty beany baby....i hope we get some good pictures like wilsey did.

I hope everyone is well and having a good monday night. 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks Ganton, Mari and Tia!! :D

Where is Cole? I know she was planning to test on the 16th and that is coming up!!


----------



## Wilsey

Hey ladies, if you have any ideas for boys names hit me with them. I have no idea. I like old fashioned names. So hard find a name you like and that no one you know is called. I think girls names are far easier!

Tia - can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## Mariposa21

You so could pull off a surfer dude name like Kelly/Jesse where you are from, I imagine people to be lovely and laid back hehe. What about Sebastian?

Another symptom.. When I accidentally catch my breast nipples have searing pain it had this last time when I was five days late but no bfp so maybe it's just a af thing??? Af due in 3 days and tempted to test 16th but upsets hubby that I test alone so will have to wait to involve him if things look positive xxx 

Just sat having a ham and piccalilli sandwich mmm x


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaayyy Allll :)
Well, Wilsey isnt the only one having a little boy :D I cant believe it, i'll have my little lady and a little man!!!!
The oppointment went really well....i get another scan at i think 26 weeks or so, and i was told due to my last 'non' labour experience, resulting in an emergency c-section that i can elect to have one this time. I don't know though. But everything is fine all on schedule for 26th April.

Mari, i think you should test lol I also think its nice that your hubby wants to be involved in the testing that's really cool. Do you feel like it could be a good month baby wise or are you trying to cushion yourself? I'm so excited for you!!!!

And wilsey ditto on the boys names....i dont like ANY so it'd be cool for ideas lol

I hope you're all well :)

xXx


P.S. What does piccalilli (no idea how to spell it) taste like? Ive never had it before and im now curious cos of you Mari lol


----------



## Wilsey

OMG congrats Tia!! Wooo so stoked we are both having boys!!! We will have to help each other with names.

Mari - my cats name is Sebastian so might not be able to use it. But I LOVE the name. We got him from the SPCA and that's the name they gave him so we just kept it.

Baby is having a party in my tummy - won't stop kicking about!


----------



## Coleey

Awww big congratulations to you both! Absolutely gorgeous scan pics too! :cloud9:
Sorry I haven't been around, been a lot going on and I'll update more later. :)

Our boys names were: Alexander, Joshua, Oliver & Noah.

xx


----------



## Mariposa21

So so pleased Tia for you!! How you mean by cushion myself huni? If I get my bfp anytime it will be great, it will just be slightly complicated with work xxx great news you guys x


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay
I want to get a cat....i had to leave mine at my mothers when i moved here because she has ZERO road sense as everyone in the neighbourhood knows her and they just drive around her lol so she's never needed to be wary of cars. Plus she's like 9 years old so it wouldnt be fair. 

Mari i just meant, are you trying to convince yourself that your not and not looking too deeply into the symptoms (which im VERY excited about lol), incase you're not pregnant, so it doesnt get you down as much? Does that make sense? lol
Any more symptoms? :)

Coleey how ya diddlin? I hope everythings going ok for you? Have you tested????

Wilsey how ya feeling? 

I hope everythings ok with everyone, its FREEEEZING here.....but no snow :( i love snow i'm such a child. Mari do you have snow in SY?

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Oh right Tia lol I'm ok to be honest this month regarding af because we didn't make a concerted effort to try and I've just got new job and stuff x bit scared of cats me lol would you have to ensure it was kept away whilst the baby was tiny or have I got my wires crossed?? 

Yes hubby just got out of bed and told me there is snow lol x

You ok coolley?? X


----------



## t-bell

Omg were all having boys lol this is a baby boy board 
How is everyone, I was just thinking for name inspiration we could all name 5 men close to us (as older men tend to have more traditional names) 

I already have my boys name picked Dáire Kevin

5 men close to me are
Michael
Bernard
Matthew
Mark
James

Hope this helps, if everyone does it then you should have a big collection lol

Everything is good with me, baby is now viable and I have a midwife appointment on Monday morning

Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

29th day of cycle and no af and I know this is daft but I feel v slim which isn't normal when af due is it! X


----------



## Wilsey

Mari - keep us posted!!!

Thanks t-bell :)

I like the following names:
Luke
Jacob
Emmett
Hugh/Hugo
Oscar
Oliver - love it Cole - such a great name!

Middle name would either be William or Alan.


----------



## Tia Maria

OOooo Ooooo Mari so you dont have any AF bloating? Oooo i'm so excited for you....and 29th day of cycle...does that mean ure a day late? You gonna test tomorrow???
Damn you having snow...i dont :( I think we're gonna get a light covering tonight though.


And T-bell, thats a cool idea :) and a lovely name you've selected :)
Closest people to me:
Martin
Michael
Thomas
That's all the men that's close to me lol But i like the names
Joseph 
Oliver 
Morgan
Elliott
Harvey

I hope everyone's well and having a good night. I'm eating ferrero rocher (cant spell it) MMmmmmmm hehe 

What's everyone getting their partners for christmas?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I like Elliot and Emmett - I like E names!

Hubby and I don't do presents since we are saving - been kind handy actually haha.


----------



## t-bell

W cut brothers and sisters out etc, just buying the kids and parents so because were not spending as much i got my mum to get df 400 city's from Spain and a carton of tobacco lol it saves so much money getting them in Spain 
I also got him an I pad dock, underwear, socks and a lovely belt and buckle and aftershave from DS

I'm getting boots from him and the Sarah Milligan DVD lol I think she is so funny,

I want a surprise aswell but df isnt very inventive lol 
X
Oohh and I forgot to add DS sons name to my list of boys closest to ms lol case of bad mother and baby brain lol he is called Pearce ( nit named after piers Morgan lol) 

Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Well hello everyone! 30th day of cycle and no af and no bloating but getting quite a bit of cloudy cm. 
E names I can think of for mrs wilsley are Ethan, Ewan, Emrys, Edward(been done??), Evan. 

So weird I've had no blOating but had bb pain for last week. Does anyone else get that? If af comes should I worried? It's not really bad, only when I knock them x

How's hunt going wilsley? So cool you both having boys hehe Tia you got any ideas for names? X


----------



## Mariposa21

So another update lOl I'm on my 30th day in my cycle that's normally between 28-33 days long, normally I am 29 days. Should I test Monday if no af?? X


----------



## Wilsey

Mari - seems odd that you are having different symptoms to your normal AF ones. I would definitely test when you are a day late. Or the 33rd day - whichever. You will be quite a few DPO by then too.

I like Ethan. Hubby really wants names he can nickname - sigh. Thinking it might be Jacob since that can be shortened to Jake.

House-hunting is going well. We put a tender in for a house on Wednesday and got our offer accepted. If all goes well we will be unconditional by Monday. Disappointed because we were told by the agent twice that the floor was timber tongue and groove (lovely wooden floors) under the aging carpet but turns out it's chipboard or particle board. Sigh. So we are looking into options of flooring now!


----------



## Tia Maria

OMG Mari.....you must test!!!! Thats such good news....as wilsey said it's a little odd seeing as they are different from your normal AF type symptoms *screams* you must test! AND i dont know about the other lovely ladies but i had CM before my BFP. i'm so nervous for you lol And sooore breastasies *screams again* you have to test! lol

Congrats on the house Wilsey thas excellent news...shame about the floor though. Fingers crossed you're unconditional on monday :)

Ooo T-Bell sounds like you and ure hubby are in for a good christmas :) And i have to say....i'm very much liking the name Pearce.....btw....how would you pronounce the name Daire? Or am i beeing completely thick lol


Ive got marty an XBox...on catalogue of course lol, a kettelbell and some headphones...nothing sentimental this year. 
And as i've been a bit down about weight gain and nothing fitting and what not....he's bought me some perfume, lots of new makeup, some new clothes and paid for my hair cut.

I hope you're all ok and having a great Friday night :)

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Tia Maria said:


> OMG Mari.....you must test!!!! Thats such good news....as wilsey said it's a little odd seeing as they are different from your normal AF type symptoms *screams* you must test! AND i dont know about the other lovely ladies but i had CM before my BFP. i'm so nervous for you lol And sooore breastasies *screams again* you have to test! lol
> 
> Congrats on the house Wilsey thas excellent news...shame about the floor though. Fingers crossed you're unconditional on monday :)
> 
> Ooo T-Bell sounds like you and ure hubby are in for a good christmas :) And i have to say....i'm very much liking the name Pearce.....btw....how would you pronounce the name Daire? Or am i beeing completely thick lol
> 
> 
> Ive got marty an XBox...on catalogue of course lol, a kettelbell and some headphones...nothing sentimental this year.
> And as i've been a bit down about weight gain and nothing fitting and what not....he's bought me some perfume, lots of new makeup, some new clothes and paid for my hair cut.
> 
> I hope you're all ok and having a great Friday night :)
> 
> xXx

Tia I'm always concerned about my weight and I hate worrying about it coz df doesn't care what size I am
Dáire is pronounced Darr- a
Wisley I'm so happy you potentially have your new house and mariposa *test*
I have my fingers crossed for you xx

I can't wait to see Pearce's wee face on Christmas morning he has been asking every day for the past month is it Christmas yet and am I 4 yet, lol sometimes twice a day lol he's so cute, and he had his nativity on Thursday, it was so funny lol

Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Sounds as though you have sons lovely Christmas stuff to look forward to t bell- sounds fab!

What a pain with the wood flooring, it's so unfair cos in order to get it now you will have to spend a fortune! Hope they knocked a little off the price for you lol 

Tia ya do know ya an absolutely crazy head don't ya?! Hehe x you're the most enthusiastic nutter I know hehe wish you were my neighbour seriously lol I could just say bob round I need cheering up hehe :) hubby is adamant I'm not due till 18th which is a but annoying as I bloody know my own stuff lol so he won't wanna test till super late and it drives me mad lol if af doesn't show up this wknd, I'll get one Monday night then do it tues before I go to work xx


----------



## t-bell

Was Someone looking boys names beginning with the letter e, my sons second name is Eoin, someone said Ethan and that is a lovely name but very popular here in Belfast, my df has 2 cousins both with kids called Ethan and one with a Nathan, very complicated lol

I have my fx for your test, it would be a lovely Christmas present 

Xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw Mari it would be beyond excellent if we were neighbours! Such a shame though....although i'm very excited for you right now!!! Any sign of AF or a BFP? It's the 18th!!!!!

T-Bell i totally know what you mean. I always worry about how fat i am and how scruffy i look. And i know Marty loves me w/e i look like, but i just cant help worrying though lol

WE HAVE SNOW!!!!! Not loads but there was a covering on the floor this morning! I'm such a child with snow lol....although i've been getting very annoyed when i take the dogs out as lunar doesnt even try and go to the toilet she's too busy eating the snow grrr Wound me up like you wouldnt believe....and now she's gonna poo/pee all over the kitchen tut

Anyway i'm off to do some studying. I hope everyones ok and having a good sunday night :)

xXx


P.S. I love the name Pearce!

P.P.S. Anyone heard from Coleey???


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey everyone 

Af came on the 17th but it's virtually gone now which is good :) def not spotting but at least a two day af is better than nothing... Well you know what i mean lol Bit gutted more because worrying there might be something wrong you know. Dh going to docs after Xmas just to see about getting more tests. 

Great news about the snow Tia, very festive hehe x


----------



## Tia Maria

Ugh Mari i'm sorry to hear your AF came, that really sucks. Having said that, 2 days is very short for a period isnt it? Is that normal for you?
How are you feeling today? Onward and upward to the next month :)

Ah, the snow didn't last *sigh* I'm sure it'll be back at some point though as the weather is supposed to get worse. I just think everything looks so much prettier in the snow.

How is everyone? Its awfully quiet in here lately :(

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah Tia's right Mari - that is a really short AF visit!!


----------



## Mariposa21

No that's normal for me, 1/2 days quite heavy and then next to nothing for rest of week :) I was a little down hearted but knew that right now it was for the best xx it's not so much the wanting a baby it's the worrying that something is wrong that gets to me xx how are you all? All christmassy now?? Xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Blimey you're really lucky that its only there for like 2 days. Well, ure not but u know what i mean lol
Did your hubby make a doctors oppointment? If you're worried darlin why dont you see if you can get checked?

I'm great thanks, we put our tree up and we've been trying to get everything sorted for christmas. Are you all set for christmas? What are you doing for it, is it just you and the hubs or are you going to family?

Wilsey how are ya? Are you set for christmas? I hope you are well

I'm beginning to worry about coleey i hope she's ok

xXx


----------



## t-bell

It's been very quiet in here, but I would like to wish everyone on here a very merry Christmas and a happy new year,
I hope all your wishes come true 
Xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay 
Happy christmas everyone!! I hope you all have a lovely day and a happy, healthy new year.

I've had a fabulous day and i'm in bed now about to stuff my face with chocotale eclairs and watch a movie.

Much love to you all

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Much love and hugs to you all. Had a beautiful Christmas with my family and friends hehe speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

No one comes in here anymore :(


----------



## Wilsey

Ahhh sorry ladies I've been so busy with Xmas! Also got to pack so we can leave soon.

How is everyone?!?

My Xmas was lovely :) xx


----------



## Wilsey

What is everyone doing for new years? I'm not a big fan so will probably stay home hahaha!


----------



## Tia Maria

I dont know, i think we're going to my mums during the day...probably be in bed by 12 anyway lol. I dont really do much for new years.

My little girl is poorly, has a really snotty nose and is really cranky bless her.

I've been sat at my laptop doing some studying for about 2 hours and my dog Diesel has sat and stared at me the whole time....its very unnerving lol

I hope everyones ok. How are you feeling Wilsey? Fabulous avatar by the way :)


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, I feel the same darl - never been a big new years fan. They never seem to turn out as good as they should.

Nawww hope your little darling gets better soon.

I'm good. Just struggling to find bras to fit and generally with clothes. Tehehe thanks - that was a week or so ago and I think I've popped out even more.


----------



## Coleey

Hey lovelies! 

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas! :D
I needed to take some time away from bnb. I've reeaaally missed you guys thigh! :hugs: My smear results were prefect and I'm completely healthy.

Im feeling pretty good though. I got a job and I'm really enjoying it! :D I've been super busy lately!

How are you all doing?

Hope your little one feels better soon Tia! :hugs:

Gorgeouuuus avatar Wilsey, absolutely beautiful! :)

xx


----------



## Coleey

It's my birthday today, so I'm stuffing my face with mint icecream! :D 

xx


----------



## Wilsey

Cole - I'm so sorry to hear that :( So glad you are healthy and there are no lingering effects. I really hope you did enjoy your Xmas!!

Congrats on the job and best of luck for trying in 2012 xx

Happy bday too xx

Naww thanks darl - I feel massive. Looks worse with clothes on. My MIL was like 'are you breathing in and holding your breath in that picture?' hahaha cheeky shit. She's so hilarious.


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh god Coleey i'm so sorry darlin that must have been dreadful for you, i'm so sorry. But it great news to hear that you're healthy and enjoying your job :)
Here's hoping the christmas break is what you needed, and are rearing to go in the new year :) 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY :flower: as you should stuff your face! I hope you've had a fantastic day....wotcha get??? (im so superficial sometimes lol)

Wilsey i'm sure your hubby is enjoying your growing body ;) lol your silly mother in law.....but everyone will agree you look beautiful :)

I dont have facebook....but you can have my email [email protected] :)

Coleey what names were you considering when you found out Alex was a boy? Or did you always know he would be called Alexander?

Thanks girls i'm sure she'll be fine its just a cold...just hate hearing her all snotty. S'all good though. Happy new year everyone :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

You having trouble with names too Tia?!


----------



## Coleey

Thanks girls! :hugs: Really means a lot! New year and a fresh start I say! :)

I'm really enjoying working again. It's part time, but definitely better than nothing! :)
I've had a nice birthday thanks, going to get my hair completely restyled... Soooo excited! I got lovely roses, money, clothes and chinese food. I feel huge after all this christmas food though! This time of year is the worst as all the Christmas bits are reduced..... Eep!

Ahh you look lovely! Are you feeling him move a lot now?

We had the names Alexander, Joshua, Oliver and Noah picked, but Alexander just suited him instantly. Isabelle and Maya are my girly picks.. If I have one! :)

No facebook Tia?! Tsk tsk! ;) :haha: Aww bless her, snotty cuddles for everyone! 

Happy new year lovelies! Are you partying or staying in? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Lovely names!

Yup, feel him every day - he's pretty active!!

I'm staying in. Never been a fan of New Years. They never seem to turn out as good as you hope. Now I'm even less interested in being around drunken people!!


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey everyone- glad you are back coolley darling! Hope you have had a fab Christmas and new year and really happy you enjoying new job xx really pleased everyone is well and enjoying the festive season :) 
It must be a common thing not to be fussed about new year because we arent fussed, just a quiet meal with friends and hubby x
Glad to hear ya bumps are progressing nicely Tia and wils x


----------



## Tia Maria

Nah im not doing anything for new years either....probably be in bed watching a film when the clock hits 12.

Oooo Coleey how are you getting your hair done? What style do you want?

How ya doing Mari my fantasy neighbour? lol I hope things are ok :)

Yeah wilsey i am, i like the name Jenson and Morgan...but everyone i know (including marty) are already calling the baby Connor...so i dunno lol Do you have any chosen?

Whats everyones partner called? 

I hope everyones ok :) 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

We like Jacob and William - both very standard names.

My hubby's name is Laurence. He hated not really having a name you can easily nickname and wants our boy to have one. Hence Jacob = Jake and William = Will or Liam.


----------



## Coleey

Thanks Mari! :hugs: Hope you had a lovely Christmas too! How is your new job going? 

We're having a quiet one too, I have to get up for work tomorrow aswell.. Boooohooo! :D

I think I'm going to have a fringe put in, wanted one for a while now. I wanted to go back to being blonde too, but being dark is more practical. With Alex, my job and the house, I just won't have the time for the upkeep! Definitely dying it though! My appointment is on monday yaaay! :happydance: Haven't had my hair done for a year lol..

I love those names! My oh is called Erik. I call him Erika sometimes to annoy him! ;)

Happy new year everyone! :D xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww poor erika lol lol coolley glad ya back huni bunch

Yo fantasy neighbour, I'm well! Had a fab Christmas and NTNP is great, so much less stressful. Not fan of the name Connor- its been done to death where I live, very popular name but everyone has different reasons and feelings about names. Love the traditional names like Jacob, William and Benjamin, all of which can have nick names but are lovely names on their own. I'm still stuck on Leo though- love it xxx loving Juliet as well as its very traditional but rare x so the child can be unique without having a made up name. 

Just roasting a duck for new years tea, not a clue how long it takes :(eeep lol I'm on the last day of my fertile time and had bd a bit but not put loads a emphasis on time and elevating hips etc. af due 15th. Xx


----------



## Wilsey

I LOVE the name Benjamin and it was always what I wanted to call my son but Laurence's little sisters boyfriends name is Benjamin. Grrrr. I love that you can nickname it to Ben, Benji. Ohhhh well - not meant to be ;)

Good luck with the duck darl xx


----------



## Coleey

NTNP is definitely more relaxing and fun! I might try opks next cycle though, just so we BD at the right time. With us both working and watching Alex I'm worried we'll miss it lol.

Erik would never let me call one of our kids Jacob, hes very anti Twilight! :D Juliet is beautiful though! I love Benjamin too! If I have a girl I love Isabelle, Maya, Lilia and Hanna! :)

How did your duck turn out hun? Bet it was yummy!

xx


----------



## Wilsey

Ahahahaha I never even associated the name Jacob with Twilight - probably because I don't watch those movies. I also like the name Emmett but got told that was a Twilight character. I'm going to have to ignore Twilight if I want to name my son hahaha.


----------



## Coleey

:rofl: Emmett is really nice too! I read about two ladies who were having boys, one called hers Jacob and the other Edward... Twifans ruin names!!! :rofl:

Pahahha.. My oh has fallen asleep at his desk. xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw Benji is cool...don't like benjamin though....i agree though Mari i think Connor has been way over done....although he is now stuck on the name Clark (were watching the smallville seasons lol) How did your dinner turn out?
I like the name Laurence but i can see what you mean about not being able to shorten it...i suppose there's louie...hmm

My partner's name is Martin...although everyone calls him Smarty or Marty, but he hates his name so that's out. I totally agree with the girls name Juliet though i think thats lovely. Very feminine...and Lilia that's nice. Fir a girl though i adore! the name Willow.

I hope everyones had a nice weekend and i'm really glad the NTNP is going well for you girls thats really nice to hear. Commence the countdown to the 15th lol Coleey do you know when you're due AF?

I took down the tree today...means i have loads to put in the attic....although i guess its a good thing i need to bring the old travel system accessories down and get them cleaned...ahem anyway lol

xXx

P.S. I like the twilight films.....although i really don't understand the sex appeal with Edward or Jacob....really don't see it


----------



## Coleey

She should be along anytime soon I think.. Well, I hope! I know I ovulated insanely late this cycle and I bled a lot longer too. Hopefully she'll turn up soon! Going to order some opks I think.

I like the films too, I just don't get the obsession with it. I prefer the guy that plays Draco Malfoy in Harry Potter! :rofl:

I need take our christmas stuff down, especially our tree lol.. Will be sad to see it go! I love Christmas decorations!

xx


----------



## Coleey

I'm just browsing on Amazon for ovulation stuuuufffffffff! Is it sad that I'm excited about buying pee sticks? Do I need to give myself a slap? xx


----------



## Wilsey

I loved peeing on those sticks - felt like mini pregnancy tests!!! Better to be finding it enjoyable than stressful hun xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oooooo no you dont need a slap like Wilsey said. better to be excited than stressed.
I hope AF comes soon for you so you can get goin ;)

How is everyone this evening?

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey x just checking in. I could be anything between 2-5 days post ovulation and woke up and got quite painful cramps, wee quite smly though although first wee of day. Any ideas? Do you get cramping with water infection?? X


----------



## Coleey

You ladies are right! I won't admit to Erika that I'm excited about them though lol!

Have you had cramping before that many dpo? Could be a good thing hun! :)

I have tonight off work, so we're going furniture shopping as Erik got a pay rise! Hes in a good mood as it's been a really good start to 2012! :D xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Never had cramping like this at this time in month. Feels like af coming as feel bloated also but far too early :( what u think??


----------



## Coleey

Sounds really promising hun! Have my fingers crossed soooo tight for you!

I sympathise with the bloating, I struggled to fit into my work trousers yesterday.... :rofl: xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Mari how's the cramping has it calmed down any? I hope its a good sign for you...any other symptoms to report? How do you feel?

Coleey you too darlin i really hope the bloating is a positive sign...whens ure AF due? And congrats to Erik for the payrise thats great news....what kind of furniture are you shopping for?

I have a cold tut i was supposed to get the flu jab today but cos i woke up with a cold i couldnt get it, the lady was really nice though :)
I also just made a stew and ugh = it was hurrendous lol Really bad. Ooh, i got the old pushchair accessories down from the attic yesterday and oh dear....there's mould all over the car seat eewwww....i'm going to get it pofessionally cleaned i think.

Anyway i hope everyones ok :) and having a nice wednesday evening.

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Cramping was just yesterday it would seem, it felt like I was due on! And no more symptoms at all really. 

How was the stew horrendous? What did you do? Maybe your taste buds are a bit off with the pregnancy? It happened to sooki in Gilmore girls lol you are the Gilmore girls fan right?? Hehe
Nothing much else to report at this moment- are you or wilsley due anymore scans or is that it now? Sorry to hear ya stuff was a little mouldy, it happens :( maybe they were put away slightly damp :( 
So has everyone all back to normal after Christmas? Put our tree away on the 2nd as just needed to de clutter!! Xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Hmm...could be implantation maybe? Fingers firmly crossed for you darlin. How are you feeling today?

Oh the dumplings were dreadful...they were gooey and the carrots weren't done properly...horrible lol And oh yes major gilmore girls fan :)

Well cos i'm a fattie i get 2 more scans. The midwife said sometimes with women of my size its hard to palpate the baby and get a proper idea of the size, so in my case i get 2 more scans so they can be sure. I'm not complaining though lol

Yeah i took the tree down on the second too, same as you..such a build up to christmas and its over so quickly. 

So hows things your end then hunnypot?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

No more scans for me :( Just have to wait another 16 weeks or so to meet him.

You feeling your bubs lots Tia? Mine is going nuts in there!

Can't wait to hear how everyone's 2ww's go :)


----------



## Wilsey

Oh and just realised that if this thread is still going by July - people will think this is a 2012 af due July 23/24 looking for a buddy thread!! Shame we can't change the name ;)

Although I think we got moved to the ttc buddies forum and out of the ttc forum.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay Wilsey 
Oh yes feeling him plenty...unfortunately he's kicking my bladder which is rude but ya know lol He is very active :)

Yeah it's been going a long time now....such a fantastic thread though, i love it in here lol

Hows the house stuff going?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Was Lilly super active too?

Well the boys have taken their second load to the storage place. We have no bed and no couch. We were staying here until next week to save money (costing us $25 a day for the cats to be in the cattery and we are having them in there for four weeks...$775 later...) but now he's considering us moving earlier and it would be an extra $125. But then he wouldn't have to sleep on an airbed. Haha.

I feel like a bit of a mess at the mo actually. Just want to be settled in the new house but no chance.

Also have a heap of cleaning to do so the house is lovely for the new owners. Not. In. The. Mood. ;)

Also, Laurence is a cop and caught an Vietnamese overstayer. The arresting officer usually escorts them to their home country so he might have to go to Vietnam for a few days. Terrible timing for us.


----------



## Tia Maria

OH NO you're kidding!? How awful if he has to go to vietnam....that completely sucks i really hope that isnt the case for you. Is there any way he can explain the situation your in like with the pregnancy and the house and what not and possibly delegate the escorting onto someone else?

And oh my god how expensive is that cattery you're using! That's hurrendous....ah but the things we do for our animals :)

Well, i hope you don't have to sleep on an air bed for much longer, i guess if you have to move earlier even though it would cost $175 to do...you would save the money on the cattery cos they could go with you.....is that right? 

Well, Lilly would be mostly active at night, like when i laid down she would have a fanny fit lol where as this little man is very active throughout the day. I love it though :)

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Not 100% sure as this cycle was so different, I think I ovulated super late too. We hadn't been trying and wanted to wait until next cycle to try again. If I ovulated as late as I think, we might have had a good oops as I thought af was on her way.. As shes not here I think it was ovulation.. Only time will tell! :)

Hopefully he'll be able to stay with you because of the circumstances hun. Those cattery prices are Hopefully it won't be long until you're all moved in sweetheart! :hugs:

Alex was a night mover too. He used to go crazy when I was in the bath lol! xx


----------



## Coleey

Sigh.. Lol.. Alex thinks I won't realise hes having a poo if he hides, so I can't see him. Hes hiding behind his kitchen.. Its the sound effects and him avoiding me that gives it away! Time to play chase!! xx


----------



## Coleey

I'm so bored with being bloated!!!!! :growlmad: I can JUST about squeeze into my work trousers! Its so uncomfortable and they pop when I bend down! :rofl: (I have to laugh or I'll cry!) I know its not because of Christmas as I've been wearing them since a week or so before! ........ Gonna be a long shift! :( xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol coleey you silly sod. Being bloated is a good sign though right??? Are you still bloated now?

Haha bless alex, the cheeky monkey he looks gorgeous in your picture btw, a right little handsome devil.....lilly looks at you and kinda...shows the strain....ahem her face is a picture though, cant help but laugh. Omg im actually giggling thinking about it...especially when she clenches her fists together lol!!

Excuse me!!! dost my eyes decieve me? Is that your house in the picture? 
<<< If so i hate you cos you have a balcony....i think lol You do you have a balcony! Thats outrageous!

I mentioned to my sister today how i was thinking of taking the consultant up on the elective c-section...and she looked at me like i just bit her or something....kinda annoyed me. I mean the reason is cos it'd mean less time away from my daughter (which i cant bare) and the doc said it's more than likely going to end in a c-section anyway cos i don't labour. Not like i don't want to have a natural or anything cos i do...the wench lol


Anyway how is everyone this evening? I cant stop listening to Alexandra Burke (i know i know shoot me) but her song 'The Silence' is fantastic! She may have one of the most horrible mouths around but she sure as hell has a good voice!

Hope everyone's ok :)

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Hello girls I'm excited to hear about the outcomes of the tww, wisley I hope you get into your new house soon, I really dread if I have to move with the amout of junk I've accumulated lol(not that I plan to anytime soon lol)

I have another scan on the 20th jan, my 30 week scan, I think it's just a growth scan to make sure the baby isn't too small or too big, 

I'm in the process at the min of gathering everything up for my hospital bag, it's so scary lol, I've got the baby's ready and I've got everything in for mine just haven't packed it yet, 

How is everyone feeling, certain foods were giving me heartburn but now I'm at the conclusion that every food is giving me heartburn, I can hardly sleep with it, 

I'm officially in the third tri now, final stretch and I watched one born every minute and now I'm shitting myself, even though I have a DS lol

Xx


----------



## Coleey

Yeah still very bloated, been up at 3:30am to pee aswell the past few nights. We have Alex in our bed at the mo, he got very clingy when I started working. Even when I get out of bed to pee, he runs out crying to find me. I really need to find a way to get him back into his bed though. Hes suuuuch a wiiiggle worm!

Aww blesss her!! :rofl: Its the funniest thing! I have an awesome pic of his poo face when he was about 8 months old. He'll hate me for that one! :D

Yeah it is hun, we were trying out one of Alexs pressies. :D Aww lol they're built into every house here. I'll always miss brick houses though :( I can show you some pics if you want to see? :)

Its up to you in the end hun, you know your body best! :) C sections really scare me for some reason! When would you go in if you had an elected section? I don't talk to my sis about birth or anything like that anymore, she always made it out to be a competition... Meh!

Sorry about the heartburn tbell! Do you have gaviscon? I suffered badly with it. Not long to go! :D Happy 3rd tri! :D

I didn't do much bar work and sleep! :D How was yours hun? I've never heard that song before either! Hope everyones well too :) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Owch T-Bell i'm sorry to hear youve been suffering with heartburn that's awful. You can get a pregnancy safe prescription for 'renitidine' if it gets too bad for you. I hope it subsides :)
Blimey you're getting close now, do you have everything you need for your hospital bag? It's very exciting :D And i don't watch One born every minute for that reason lol It'd scare the hell outta me too.

Aw poor alex, and poor you = i hate it when lilly is in bed with us shes a non stop mover too and it drives me insane. Especially waking up cos she's trying to get her fingers in your mouth lol. I hope he settles down though, separation anxiety is awful.

I'd love to see some pictures! I've always had a liking for houses with balconies....sitting out there on a hot summer evening, or on a snowy winters night. You're very lucky....what are the houses made of there then if not brick?

Oh you must listen to it, especially through headphones its fantastic:blush: Probably the only one of hers i like. 

Ah i hate it when people turn things like that into a competition. Does your sister do it a lot? Well, if i was to have an elective the doc said it'd be booked at 39 weeks. I don't need to decide til i'm 36 weeks so ve got plenty of time to think about it.

I hope everyones ok :)

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Aww bless! :) Alex loves to play with my belly button for comfort, its soooo weird! :rofl: Its funny the simple/strange things they find comforting though! :D

They are mostly made of wood. I only saw one house made of bricks and that was in Sweden. :) The two pictures are of our house this winter. Alex is running away from me in one of them. I wanted to pick up our post but he kept running into the garage!

I'll have a listen to it tonight! :) Most of the time yeah, but with the whole baby milestones and giving birth etc it was reaaaaally bad! Who cares if one baby crawls earlier than the other? Alex was a late crawler cos he was a chunk, but he was a happy chunk! :rofl:

Lots of time to think about it then hun! Can't believe how fast yours and Wilseys pregnancies are going! Its crazy! 

What are you all up to this weekend? :) I need to catch up on OBEM xx
 



Attached Files:







2011-12-30 12.21.09 - Peter2.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1









2011-12-21 10.45.58 - Peter.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh wow Coleey that house is absolutely beautiful!! You lucky get! lol How fabulous.

Well lilly was really forward with her development and what not and my sister has a daughter 2 weeks younger than her and i think it kinda bothered her... and i used to say to her it doesnt matter who walks first, who talks first, or who can do what first. I mean you dont see a 20 yr old not able to walk or talk so it doesnt matter when they do it.
People can be very petty with that kind of thing though it's daft. 

I'm not upto much, food shopping tomorrow, studying and cleaning probably. Nothing special *sigh* 

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Hehe thanks hun :) It feels soooo much more like home here! 

Exactly hun, noone cares if you were an early walker when you're applying for a job, school etc. Can you imagine someone telling you that on a date? "Hey sweet cheeks, I was walking when I was 8 months old, wanna go back to mine?" :rofl:

My weekend will be the same hun, have loads of washing to do! xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh my gosh you seriously cracked me up there!!! Think i scared marty a bit lol but deya me coleey that was fantastic, it made me cry a little!!! I keep thinking of it and everytime it makes me giggle lol:haha:

I'm really glad it feels like home, and it looks like a beautiful one from the outside. How has your saturday been? 

Whens your AF due btw? Isnt it soon??

I'm sat here eating a chocolate party sized trifle....and i'm gonna eat all of it lol Annd my mum and sister said they are going to buy us a new travel system, considering there's mould all over the other car seat :D Just dont know i'f i#ll need a double or not.

I hope everyones ok :)

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Aww haha! :D

My Saturday was good thanks hun, caught up on everything and did a food shop, how was yours? :)
Going by my normal cycles shes late, but I ovulated a lot later this month I think. Probably between today and the 11th/12th. 

Mmmm! I love trifle! :D My weakness is mint and chocolate chip icecream! Did you enjoy it?
Aww thats nice! :) I think double buggies are handy, especially if your little one likes to walk off. Alex hasn't been in his in a while though, I don't think he would want to go in one again. 

xx


----------



## Wilsey

Ahhh I haven't been on here in a while and there are heaps of messages to go through. I'm at work so can't read them now but just wanted to say HI and HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL xxx

Can't wait to hear what happens this month Cole :)


----------



## Tia Maria

I'm glad to hear you got your stuff done :) And yeah we managed to get it all done too. I'm so excited, so if you're due on in the next couple of days when are you going to test? 
Do you have any more symptoms? Hows the bloating?

I'm not normally an ice cream person to be honest, but my trifle was thick, sickly, and delicious lol

As for the pushchair stuff....i don't think we would need a double one to be honest. Lilly likes hers cos she loves being nosey lol I'm going to get the obaby zezu :D


Wilsey darlin it's great to see you, i hope you're doing ok and taking care of yourself :) Come back soon, you need to update us!

I hope Mari is ok she hasn't been in for ages *sigh* i miss her.

I hope everyones ok this evening :)

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Good to hear from you hun, hope you and bump are well! We've missed ya :hugs:
I miss Mari too! Hope shes okay.

I'm not sure when I'll test, might give it a while longer as this cycle has been totally out of whack. I'm extremely bloated, having weird dreams, tired.. My bbs feel slightly bigger too, but who knows. I was expecting the witch anyway so we could start properly trying again. At least I won't be too disappointed if she arrives :) 

Glad you enjoyed your trifle! :D Haven't heard of that travel system, I'm going to have a nosey on google!

I'm really not in the mood to work tomorrow morning.. :( xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Awww poor you, you might feel differently once you're there. I hope you do anyway lol

Its a nifty travel system...the front wheels kinda look like a shopping trolly but other than that its fantastic and very well recommended.

I did enjoy my trifle....i also enjoyed my chocolate fudge cake today :blush: i'm such a fat swine lol

Well i'm glad to hear you wont be feeling too disappointed, i mean fingers definitely crossed, but if its not this month then at least you will be back on track :)

I hope everyones well

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

OMG - I've put on 11kgs. That's too much for this early isn't it? My MIL has started Weight Watchers and I'm paying attention, while I live with her, so I eat better. I'm already down 1kg.


----------



## Coleey

You're not fat silly, enjoy it hun! :)You've made me want a fudge cake now though.. Bad! :rofl:

Thanks hun, just have to wait n see! I just wish if she was coming, she would hurry up and get here! This morning I woke up early to pee. I went to get a glass of water and it tasted like metal :S I've had a few cramps and like a stingy feeling on my left side.. Weird..

Aww bless ya hun! I'd gained 17 kilos at 37 +4 (induced) with Alex, but a lot of that was water retention. My feet were sooo swollen lol! Don't fret though hun, its really normal. If eating better is making you feel better though, then thats great! :)

xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Morning everyone, I find I'm not posting as much because I'm not symptom spotting anymore...or I try not to lol hope everyone is well. So glad to hear your enjoying yourself Tia, really must try a chocolate trifle they sound delicious x what colour is the new travel system, I've seen some in lime green that look stunning. They can be so expensive though and I think some mothers can get competitive with them as well, not race with them lol but see who spends most money lol what else you need to get or have got??

Wilsley, you are never dieting are you? You might putting a bit extra weight on as you might have not ate enough prior to being pregnant if you get me? And like coolley says it could be water retention. I wouldn't worry huni I'm sure it will all even out in the end and will drop off you when you are running after a little baby xx 

Hey coolley whats happening with you, I've lost track a little x hope u are well x


----------



## Wilsey

MARI!! How are you? Fair enough re not symptom spotting.

Not dieting - it's all about eating healthy. I was eating chocolate every day and having junk food a lot. So it's just good for baby if I eat well. My healthy weight range for my height is 55-69kgs and I was 67kgs before I got pregnant. I ideally would have liked to be 60kgs and hoping to get to that after baby!

Great news - our settlement for our new house has moved forward so we can move in not this weekend but next weekend! :D So happy!!


----------



## Coleey

Hey Mari! :hugs: Hope you're well hun! Completely understand about symptom spotting, but I've started doing that lately...:blush:

I'm waiting to see what happens this cycle at the mo hun. This cycle was supposed to be our "time off", but I think I ovulated a lot later than normal this month. I thought af was coming, so decided to make the most of it. As shes not here yet, I think it might have been ovulation. 

Awww thats fabulous news Wilsey!! So excited and happy for you!! :D

I have a question, but its a lil tmi... When I was pregnant with Alex, a few times I smelt an ammonia smell when I went for a wee. There was nothing wrong with me as I went to my midwife about it. I've been noticing the same smell lately.. Anyone have the same thing or know what it is? I'm not dehydrated and its not an infection... Its just weird! :wacko:

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Tia Maria

MARI ya daft sod how the hell are ya? I've missed you :cry: lol Thats fair enough with the symptom spotting though...although....only 5 days away *keeping track*. It's great to see you though.
I'm getting the sport red one....it's mainly black with a tinge of red its fab. I totally know what you mean about competitiveness though, it's daft. I've never cared about being 'upto date' and having the latest of things or most expensive though so they can shove it lol 

Coleey, that could be hormones in ure urine making it smell stronger maybe? Your symptoms sound positive though, when are you testing again?

Wilsey how's living with the inlaws going for ya? I'm glad to hear you feel better since eating better, but seriously on your picture you look fabulous so i wouldn't worry about it, and you're still in the 'healthy range'. Good for you though :) I'm classed as 'morbidly obese' :blush:
Congratulations on the house though that's fantastic news!!!! Very exciting :D

I hope everyone is well, i have bad sciatica in my bum today. It was so embarrassing when i was out, i tried lifting a 15kg bag of dog food into my trolly and ended up clinging onto the shelf for dear life lol My bum gave way tut 

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Probably not until I'm paid, which is next week. I'm in such a crappy mood this morning! Woke up at 3:30am again, then was back up at 6:30. I just have to tell myself its only 4 hours and its Wednesday too.. 

Ouch Tia! That must have been painful :hugs: Was there anyone there to help you? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Ooh dear Tia sorry to hear ya having problems hun, I hope there was someone to give you a hand. 
I've no symptoms as far as Im aware none at all, think hubby will go to docs soon cos been about eight months trying and then I can always go after a year if nothing happens. 
Tia ya messages are always so cheerful bless ya. What other things have you got for the baby? Have you ruled out the possibility of twins now??

Coolley-hello hun! I've had the smelly wee thing a little bit now and again over last few months and have been intrigued as well lol I assumed it would be dehydration or something I ate. Hope this month is your month huni, have you been having irregular cycles then? I am as Tia right said now four days till af but cannot see anything happening the only weird thing was that five days after ov I had one full day of cramps and then Ive been fine ever since xx hope everyone well xxx


----------



## Coleey

Hope everything goes well at his doctor appointment hun. :hugs: I'm finding TTC this time around a lot harder...
Its such a weird smell, I only ever had it with Alex. At one point I thought it was amniotic fluid, but it wasn't. Sigh, life would be simpler as a man.. :haha: I wonder if men talk about this stuff.. :blush:

Thanks hun, I hope this is your month too! :hugs: They're not irregular, but I had no period at all in November. I was certain that was it as my periods can be late by a few days, but I only skipped them when pregnant. When I took the bnb break, it was because I had a very heavy, painful, bright red bleed. I passed something grey and it made me soo soo upset. :( I think this month has been soooo unusual because of that. New Year, fresh start though. I'll get a sticky bean again some day! :)

Oohh I really hope those cramps were implantation! Would be awesome if we both got sticky beans together! :)
xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Mari that could have been implantation!!!! Omg i'm praying so hard that that's what it was! Has your hubby got a doctors appointment yet? When are you going to test??

Lol yeah a really nice couple came over and helped me, the woman even made her bf come to the car with me so he can lift the bag in so i didnt have to lol Bless them. Oooo my bum's got me in some embarrassing situations of late lol...that sounded kinda odd but i mean sciatica wise lol I find it funny though.

Aw coleey i'm sorry you're feeling in a bad mood....its halfway to the weekend though :) How are you feeling now? any better than this morning?

I hope everyone's well and having a good evening :)

I just watched one born every minute and omg....the woman...the screaming....oh the screaming:nope:
xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hahaha the things your bum gets up to Tia ;)

I've been told not to watch one born every minute!!


----------



## Tia Maria

I wouldnt recommend it....i've made a concious effort to not watch it...god knows what possessed me to tonight. 

How are you feeling darling? Thought of any names yet?

xXx

*edit* Never mind i've just seen your sig thingy lol Lovely name :)


----------



## Coleey

Aww, I'm glad some nice people helped you hun :)
I'm good this morning, slept through and didn't wake up at silly times! Woke up with the craziest bed head though... The layers on my fringe were sticking up, I looked like a cockatiel or something.. :dohh: Anyone remember that advert with the bed head gorilla? Hows your bum hun? Bit of a strange question lol..

I love watching OBEM, makes me all teary and broody! :) 

Looovely name hun! :D xx


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks ladies - pretty traditional name. It's my grandfathers name but everyone used to call him Bill. Middle name is Alan (my father's name). No creative names like people have these days but we are happy :D


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay
Coleey i'm glad you had a good sleep :) How are you feeling today?

Wilsey i think its a very handsome name, timeless too. We are struck on the name Clarke its not too common but there's nothing unusual about it either :)

I hope everyone is well today and have nice plans for a friday night.

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Clarke is quite a cool name - if you are stuck on it, it must be a keeper!

So will the middle name be Kent?


----------



## Tia Maria

lol no no, not kent. The middle name will be Michael after my dad. :)

How are you feeling Wilsey? Excited about the move?

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Haha wilsley I nearly fell off my chair, Clarke Kent, it never occurred to me hehe. Let's hope he doesnt get Kimberley Clark - must admit Tia not a fan of Clarke as a name think it could set him up for a bit of the mickey taken out of him but then again this is a woman who likes the name Jesse and kids can be so inventive about totally unfunny names so whatever you like the most is what you should go for. 

Hope everyone having a fabulous weekend, off to pub soon to play scrabble lol been shopping today with hubby and got some great bargains in pound land! Revlon make up for £1 and finish dishwasher tablets as well and Heinz ketchup was well impressed lol xx


----------



## Wilsey

I'm feeling good ladies :) Had a bit of a meltdown in the supermarket the other day (anxiety attack I think). But feeling better now.

Hubby and I went out and about to take some pictures of my while I'm not too giant. Yay for some preggy memories. I will have to upload a couple soon.

Mari - nice shopping bargains! Hope you enjoy scrabble xx


----------



## Mariposa21

That sounds like a lovely idea wilsley :) 

I suffered with panic attacks and the best thing I ever did was first I cut out caffeine and secondly I control them with breathing in for four seconds with my nose and breathing out for 11 seconds through my mouth- works well x was you worried about anything huni? I know how awful they are and glad you feeling much better xx


----------



## Coleey

I like Clarke! :) Its different and it also makes me think of Clarke Kent too! :D As a lil boy, he'll probably enjoy growing up with the same name as Superman! :D 

Nice bargains Mari! :D How was your night at the pub?

Glad you're okay now Wilsey! :hugs:

Hope Swiper and Ganton are okay xx


----------



## t-bell

Oh mari didn't know poundworld did finish dishwasher tablets, I got a dishwasher for chrimbo and was wondering were I could get them cheap, was thinking of Maori but it's just keeping the big box somewhere, 
X


----------



## Mariposa21

Get to pound land, I was so impressed as they can be so expensive for a brand name and supermarket ones can sometimes leave smears and stuff lol but I was very impressed :)

Pub was fab coolley, thanks huni. How are you?? X off to pub again tonight hehe can't beat a cosy pub with wood fire when it's cold outside lol 

Is there a famous old Hollywood film star called Clark?? Xx


----------



## Coleey

Sounds lovely hun! :) Thats one thing I really miss about the UK, the pubs here aren't as cosy! :(
I'm okay thanks hun, you? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Yes! Clark Gable!


----------



## Coleey

Who's Clark Gable? I can't think of any celebrities called Clark  xx


----------



## Coleey

CD 44... Where the flaming poooo is my witch? I mean, I don't want her to come, but if theres no bean I want her here ASAP yknow?! :grr: xx


----------



## Wilsey

This guy - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clark_Gable

You'll only know him if you watch old movies. Plus, his first name is actually William. Clearly William wasn't cool enough for him to use hahaha ;)


----------



## Mariposa21

Haha flaming poo lol totally get what you mean coolley, you would just rather know and crack on with things. I'm on cd31 and normally af visits on day 30 xx


----------



## Coleey

Exactly hun! :( It's just soooo frustrating, today is cd 45!
How are you feeling? xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaayyyy
Oooo you're both past your AF dates, are either of you going to test? How are you both feeling?

T-bell its great to see you, how are you feeling lately?

I hope everyone is well :) Speaking of cheap, does anyone ever go into B&M?? I LOVE it in there lol You can get such good stuff in there....a lot of it is tat, but they do do some great stuff :)

My phone's broken :( I want the samsung galaxy s 2 mmmmm, but we cant afford it *sigh* but the phone i have now, thanks to my daughter i have like 30 minutes of battery life a day grr

I hope you all dont mind, i've attached a link to a video of my daughter laughing...it just makes me want to cry she's so beautiful so i thought i'd share it with you :) You dont have to watch it though so dont feel you have to. (sorry it's on its side my phone is sh*t)

https://s1100.photobucket.com/albums/g404/_Tia_Maria_/?action=view&current=LillyLaughing23M2.mp4
xXx


----------



## Tia Maria

Also i need to brag about our deal we made with sky.....normally we pay £60ish a month for phone, tv and broadband.....but i phoned them today and told them i wanted to cut the tv off.....and now from the deals they were giving me....i have free line rental for a year AND for all of that ^^ i'll only be paying £28 a month! I'm sooo impressed!!

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwww she's precious!!


----------



## Tia Maria

Hehehe thank you :flower: 

How are ya Wilsey? When's moving day?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I'm good :) Can't believe we are 25 weeks!! You jumped ahead of me by a day - did your 20 week scan put you ahead a week like your 12 week one?

Moving this weekend - but leaving a lot of our stuff in storage so we can do some insulation and such without having all our furniture clogging up the place.

So won't be quite home for a while yet.

How you doing? How's your wee family? xx


----------



## t-bell

Aaah Tia what a wee treasure she is so cute, 

I'm good girls I've got a scan on Thursday can't wait, 

I hope you are going to test soon it would be a lovely new year pressie for you, 
Wisley I really would be dreading moving house, I hope it all goes smoothly for you,

Xxx


----------



## Coleey

Awww shes soo cute Tia! :cloud9: 
Hope your moving goes quickly and smoothly hun! :)
Good luck with your scan on Thursday t-bell, you must be excited to have another scan :D xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay 
Aww thanks ladies hehe tis my little sweetheart. And Wilsey yeah they dated me the exact same as on my first scan, i asked if i should go off theirs of mine and they said they'll be going off theirs with the development and what not and that i should too. How are you feeling? OOooooo you're getting there though with the moving and insulation and what not thats fab :)

Oooo T-bell that's so exciting you have a scan this week!! What's the scan for? Good luck with it :)

Coleey how are you feeling puddinpop? Are you going to test anytime soon?

I hope everyone is well today :) I'm all good no worries at this end. Nothing to report really. I hope everyones having a great tuesday night 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

100 days to go!!! 99 for you Tia :)


----------



## Coleey

I'm okay thanks hun, how are you? :) My af arrived yesterday and my godddddd is she painful!! Weirdest cycle ever, but I guess that was to be expected after my last one. Onwards and upwards, it WILL happen this cycle, going to make sure we dtd every other day for the WHOLE cycle! That'll be from when af buggers off until late into my cycle.. Muahahaha! :smug:

I'm also thinking about stopping Alex completely with breastfeeding. He only nurses once a day, but I can't help but think it's not helping. I've talked to a midwife here and back in the UK, both give different advice. The midwife in the UK said they encourage women to keep going in pregnancy, and poses no risk to the pregnancy, but the midwife here said they recommend women to stop as it's hard on your body. It's really tugging at my heart strings as I love that moment with Alex! :( I know he doesn't need it now, it's just a comfort thing, it's just hard! :cry: Feel like I'll lose my special connection with him too.. What do you ladies think?

Sorry for the rant! :) Can't believe how far you guys are now! It's gone well fast!

Good luck with your scan today tbell! Hope everyones well xxx


----------



## t-bell

Baby brain scan is on fri lol don't know y I Put thurs lol at the 10 week scan I got a date for my 20 week scan and then another one for 29 weeks, I think it's just a growth scan to make sure the baby isn't too big or too small, 

I think I have nearly everything in, my sil came up the other day with a Moses basket for ms to borrow so I think that's the last thing, 

My bags are packed just incase and I'm getting the house all painted ready now and just waiting on bubba to come lol

Has anyone tested I'm waiting on your results I hope you all get your BFP soon

To all the pregnant ladies lol I'm terrible with remembering how to spell names etc before I start typing lol how are all your pregnancies coming along, any bad symptoms etc

Xxx


----------



## Coleey

Exciting tbell, not long to go now! Hope your scan goes well today :)

Was out yesterday and we saw this van... Thought I'd share the picture with you ladies. I giggled quite a bit when I saw it lol.. xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-19 11.57.36.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## t-bell

Coleey said:


> Exciting tbell, not long to go now! Hope your scan goes well today :)
> 
> Was out yesterday and we saw this van... Thought I'd share the picture with you ladies. I giggled quite a bit when I saw it lol.. xx

What does it say onthe Side of it I cant read it on my phone xx


----------



## Coleey

Ohh I'm not sure what it says, think it's a company. It was the pictures on it that made me laugh! :D
How was your scan? xx


----------



## t-bell

My scan went really well. Everything looks good baby measuring exactly to date still only thing is he is breech but still has plenty of time to turn, doctor who was scanning ms couldn't find the baby's head lol I assured her it was there in the last 2 scans lol I get an extra scan at 35 weeks now to see ifbaby has turned, the past week baby has been squirming about and I keep getting kicks on different sides lol.
I think this month you should get at it like rabbits lol the pic was quite funny I did laugh at it, I thought it would have been funnier if I could read the van lol I should try and translate what it says lol

Xx


----------



## Coleey

Glad everything went well hun! :) Like you said, plenty of time for baby to turn! Sounds like he might be trying to though. I really miss all of those jabs and pokes!

I asked my oh to explain the text lol. Apparently "Frenrus" is a word for people who have graduated in this area, and the last part is when they graduated.. 2006.. As it says 2000 and sex :rofl:

Thats the plan at least lol hopefully af goes away soon! Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend :) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Hello ladies :)

Sorry i've not been about, i'm glad to hear everyone is doing well though. T-Bell thats wonderful news about your scan, and fingers crossed he turns the right way up :) And at least if nothing else at least you get to see your little man again :)
Coleey i'm sorry your AF is being a pain (hehe cos u said she was painful) ahem crap joke but i hope she sods off soon so you and your hubby can get down to business :D
As for the breastfeeding thing, i think its something that you should decide on your gut instinct. Take into consider why you do it an what the benefits are for continuing and for stopping. I understand about the comfort thing though and it's probably a routine thing for you too. But at the end of the day, if you do stop it certainly wont break the special bond the two of you have = and if you're concerned when the time comes that you'd normally breastfeed, replace it with cuddle time or storytime or something. Good luck on what you decide to do.

Everything with me is great, my baby girl is 2 tomorrow :shock: sometimes i look and she amazes me at how advanced she is for her age....then i'll look again and think awww she's just a baby. But she's two tomorrow!!! It's hard to get my head around.
AND my amazing fiance has bought me an ammmaaazzzziinngg phone. Mine is broke c os lilly think's its a ball and throws it around....so he's ordered me a ridiculously fab (but outrageously pricey) new phone. I cant wait for it to come it'll be here before the 30th :D

I hope everyone is well and having a lovely saturday night :) Anyone heard from Mari?

xXx 

P.S. Cos i'm such a child that van picture tickled me more than it should lol


----------



## Coleey

Good to see you Tia! :hugs: Hope you're having a great weekend! :D
Aww bless her! What are you doing for her birthday? It's crazy how fast they grow up and learn, your little lady is a sweetheart! :)
Ohh thats really nice of him, bless him! What phone are you getting? 

Thanks hun :hugs: Sigh, why can't they stay smaller for longer? :( Last night I started reducing the length he nurses at bedtime, he gets a longer cuddle and he seems fine with it. When I work in the evening hes completely fine without it, as Erik puts him to bed. He definitely knows I'm wrapped around his lil finger!! :rofl: 

I'm absolutely shattered after my morning workout..... :blush: xx


----------



## Coleey

Happy 2nd Birthday to your lovely lil lady Tia! :D Hope she has a lovely day! 
I just realised that because of the time difference, it might have been yesterday! :dohh: xx


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry I've been AWOL! Moved into the new house (sort of - bedroom is in the living room while we gut the bedrooms and do all the work we need to do). No internet at home yet so can only get on for a bit at work.

Happy bday to Lilly darl - hope she had a magical day xx

Hope everyone else is well!!

P.S Cole - good to hear you put your all into your morning workout ;)


----------



## Mariposa21

Wow not long now wilsley for you x x Just had a look at your ticker and it's gone so fast. It doesn't seem like two weeks since I was saying how lovely ya wedding pics were hehe.*

Kinda sad though because it makes me realise that I've not even come close to a BFP in all the time I've been on the forum. *Sorry if been a little quiet, bit hard sometimes to find something to chat about and to be cheeriy when everyone in your forum has now conceived or have already 1 or 2 children *but i am of course thrilled for you guys and you are all fab! I also totally get that whether it's your 1st or 5th you still feel exactly the same when it's taking a while to ttc. I suppose I'm feeling a little despondent as, naively perhaps, i used to happily plan the future as though conceiving would just happen when I wanted it to which is rather delusional after a VR. I know, to some, ttc for nine months and moaning about it must be laughable especially to long term ttc'ers but lately, although I'm not a weeping mess, I just feel as though it's not going to happen and when I talk about me being pregnant its like I'm talking about this huge impossibility, like I'm just playing at it. Ttc makes me feel like I'm stuck in limbo in terms of career and money as I don't want to commit to anything major as in nine months time I might be popping off to raise a family for 5-10 years and then I look and think that a lot is hanging on that 'might' and it could take years so should I carry on as normal??*

Anyway lol rant over. You are all so brill and supportive so maybe I feel little bit sorry for myself because I'm like I wanna join in all the lovely conversations and the excitement x but it will come :) thank you guys for being great friends x*


----------



## Coleey

Exciting Wilsey! Won't be long before it's all done, make sure you put your feet up though! :)

Massive hugs Mari! :hugs: I know how you feel, I can't believe how fast time goes when you're TTC! I know I have my son, and I know I'm so lucky to have him, but these months while trying to TTC have been difficult. This time has been so much harder, and I've had doubts myself if I'll ever be lucky enough to have another, but we just need to keep our chins up and stay positive! Carry on as normal hun, live your life and make the most of the opportunities you have. I think it'll take a lot of stress off TTC. :) It WILL happen! 2012 is our year honey!! :hugs:

We love ya lots and we're always here for you! Don't feel like you can't join in either hun, this thread wouldn't be the same without you! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Thank you Cooley, that's really lovely of you x


----------



## Wilsey

I totally understand Mari :hugs:. I felt like the 5 months it took to conceive this one were the longest of my life. Even though I would be chatting to people who had been trying for two years and logically I should realise that up to a year is normal, it's hard to turn those feelings off. I was starting to think maybe I'm just one of those people who can't have children. You try your whole early life to not get pregnant and when you finally do try you think it should be easy.

In sex ed they make it sound like as soon as a penis touches a vagina - BAM - you are pregnant. I had no idea there was only a two day window where conception was possible. Naive and silly as that sounds. :blush:

I agree with Cole. I think continue your life as normal, as though you weren't planning to get a BFP, and when it happens everything will fall into place. Don't deny yourself things you want in the meantime.

We LOVE you and totally understand the days or weeks where you are a little quiet because you aren't feeling up to chatting happily about TTC or pregnancy. Don't forget though...this is a TTC thread...technically we are the naughty cling on's ;)

Mwha xxx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww such a lovely lovely message. Thank you :) totally agree with you, I feel so stupid now looking back on what I didnt take in to account so the first few months we may not have even bd at right time lol must admit I am loads better because a few months ago I was devastated when af came xx


----------



## Tia Maria

God you're all so self centred sometimes = how dare you all get soppy and sentimental without me! hehe I'm j/k of course.

The ladies are right though Mari, don't put your life on hold, enjoy your life and dont let TTC become your whole world. Have as much fun and laughter as you can and then when you do get pregnant (which of course you will) then you're whole world will become your little baby. 
And don't ever feel misplaced or like you cant join in in here, the fact is whether we are all TTC or all Pregnant....we are all here for eachother no matter what stage in our baby making process we're at. We all love ya darlin :) 

Anyway you need to come back in cos you need to listen to me brag about my new awesome phone :D My sweetheart got me the Samsung Galaxy s 2, and its fantastic!!!!!!

Wilsey how's the move going???? How is everyone???? I hope everyone is well this evening :)

much love to ya'll

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Mari I couldn't agree more with everyone else, it will happen for you and I think we are a wee bit of clingers on lol but please come on and keep talking about your journey and tell us to give over, 

Wisley I'm sure you'll be so happy in a couple of weeks or so when you have it all finished and homely 

Xx


----------



## Wilsey

How is everyone?!?! This thread has been quiet!


----------



## Coleey

All good here, sneaking on my phone at work! :smug: How are you chick? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Sorry wilsley! How are you luv? You must be getting big now hehe. Is there anything pregnant ladies swear by such as stretch mark moisturiser? Stretchy clothing? Special food? 

Think I ovulated yesterday as has unreal amount of very stretchy cm...grosse I know lol 

How is everyone? Hope new job is going well coolley and are you still loving the new phone Tia?? Xxx


----------



## Wilsey

I'd say I'm as big as a cottage...working towards being as big as a house! ;)

Guess I will find out if I get real bad stretchmarks - if not, I will tell you the product I used!

Gross but good - that CM is your friend!!

yes, everyone else get on here and update us!! xx


----------



## Coleey

Palmers cocoa butter is good for stretch marks etc. I got a few in my third trimester and used that a lot, they have turned white now so I don't notice them anyway. :)

Thats a great sign Mari! :D I'm wondering if I ovd cd 12/13 as I was really crampy, but we're trying to dtd every other day. My opks won't get here for a lil while yet. I loveeee my job! :D The people are sooo sooo nice! How is your new job going hun? How are you?

How are you Wilsey? How is the moving going? xx


----------



## Coleey

I think we might be ovulating around the same time hun lol! I got watery and then ewcm later on today! I saw the ewcm while Alex was down for his nap, perfect timing to jump on oh! ;) Hopefully this means my cycles are back to normal. :happydance: Hope my opks/hpts get here soon!

Hiii hoooo hiiii hooo, it's off to work I go! Have a good evening ladies! :hugs: xx


----------



## Wilsey

hi ladies - glad to hear you are ovulating and gettin busy!

Moving is going well. We have to get the rest of our stuff out of storage by this weekend. Still working on the bedrooms but purchased the carpet last night so that will be laid when we are finished with everything else. All very exciting!!


----------



## Mariposa21

I'm really glad your home is taking shape now ready for your new arrival wilsley - I imagine you will wanna get settled as soon as possible.

Great to hear you are still loving new job coolley and it sounds as though we have similar cycled which is good so we can keep track of each other lol 

I've been feeling swollen for some reason over the last few days, when we bd, it's not a searing pain but a bit like you have to take it steady and my stomach feels bloated :( xx


----------



## Wilsey

Nawww sorry bding is a tiny bit uncomfy for you at the mo Mari! Wonder what that's from?!


----------



## Mariposa21

Dunno :( its not excruciating or anything. We've got some serious snow here!


----------



## Coleey

Is it any better now hun? I'm super bloated too, my work trousers are back to being really uncomfy! :grr:

Glad you guys got snow, but the UK comes to a complete halt when it snows! :haha:
Has everyone had a good weekend? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Lol that is true we do get into a bit of a flap when we get snow haha af due for me on valentines day lol oh well lol no symptoms to speak of either xx


----------



## Wilsey

Valentines day? Mean one AF!

Nothing much to report for me. Just so much work on the house. I'm shattered.

Counting down until maternity leave starts!!!!


----------



## Mariposa21

Not long now Hun then you can put yOur feet up for a little bit. 

Gotta get up for work now :( 

Not much to report, had the odd twinge but that's normal for this time of the month and getting that slighting burning feeling in one nipple but nothing else. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Coleey

Not long to go now hun :hugs:

How are you feeling Mari? Still bloated? I'm struggling once again to fit into my work trousers... :rofl:

xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey - where the heck is Tia?!


----------



## Coleey

Not sure hun, hope she's okay xx


----------



## Mariposa21

I was thinking Tia has been a little quiet.

Not really bloated, I was a little in pain during bd but it's gone now. Don't think this is my month, no symptoms or spotting or anything.

Are you well coolley? Still loving the new job? X


----------



## Coleey

She's probably just enjoying her new phone too much! ;)

I'm good thanks hun, how are you? Job is great, it's really nice that I've made friends here! :) How is yours going? 

I reaaaaally want a Mcflurry!! xx


----------



## Wilsey

I thought I would give everyone a giggle this morning! I've got an appointment for laser hair removal this morning. I'm getting my armpits and extended bikini line done (go as far in as you like - just not full brazilian).

Well, you are meant to go to the appointment clean shaven but as you can imagine I can't quite see down there. They did say in the email when I booked the appointment 'anything you can't reach we will deal with when you get here' (this was even before they knew I was pregnant) so I said 'definitely warn her that I can't see down there and who knows what I will show up looking like'.

How embarrasing! Oh well, they must have to deal with it all the time. Would like to be able to sort my own crotch out but alas!!!

I love being pregnant and I don't want to rush these last 11 weeks but I am looking forward to being able to see past my belly again haha.


----------



## Coleey

Awww that's so funny hun! :rofl: I made my OH help me with mine and he botched it up! I even apologised to my doctor about my 'hack job'! :rofl:

Can you put your shoes on still? :D xx


----------



## Wilsey

I just wear slip ons so that I don't have to bend over bahahaha!


----------



## Coleey

Haha! :rofl: Is it really hot there at the mo? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww wilsley lol bless ya that was so funny. Although I bet it's a problem faced my many lol 

I can't believe you only have 11 weeks left, where has the time gone huni? It has flown x

So glad you are making friends coolley x when is af due for u?


----------



## Coleey

I'm leaving it til the end of the month before I test, that way I know I'll be late. What about you hun? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

I can't see myself being late this month but I think I'd leave it a few days as I'm always so regular, or perhaps a week because I was three days late once and didn't get a bfp xx

Where's Tia? Hope she is well. 

Bought some real hair extensions last night, they look fab! X


----------



## Mariposa21

Where is everyone? Having fun packed weekends? Hehe xx

So sad to hear Whitney Houston has passed away. Grew up listening to her music especially bodyguard soundtrack xx


----------



## Coleey

How are you feeling Mari? Having a good weekend? I'm freezing! I'm wrapped up in bed while Alex has a nap lol! :D

I can't believe she's gone! :( Such a talented and beautiful lady, such a waste xx


----------



## Wilsey

hey ladies - sorry did have an action packed weekend. So much to do before baby arrives!

How is everyone?!

I know - but not much of a surprise since she was so into the drugs...


----------



## Coleey

What have you been up to hun?
I've been feeling really rough and tired, think I might have caught the lurgies off someone... How are you? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Oh no!!!! Hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:

So wait - when is everyone's AF due?!

I'm just tired all the time and have a sore back. Getting over living in the lounge but going to be worth it when our bedrooms are all finished!

Where is Tia??! I'm getting kind of worried...


----------



## Mariposa21

Must admit little concerned myself over Tia. I have her email so may drop her a quick note if not heard anything soon as its unusual isn't it.

Weekends go so quick don't they :( we had one that seemed to Be filled with huge meals hehe

Af due tomorrow for me x


----------



## Coleey

Hope she's okay, let us know if you hear anything hun :)

Weekends go faaaaaar too quickly! :( My af should be due around the end of the month, I'm not feeling positive though xx


----------



## Wilsey

Yes! Please email her. She hasn't been online since early Feb. It's a bit odd for her and I'm worried something is wrong!

Eeeep - when are you planning to test? Or are you being a good girl and just waiting to see if AF arrives or not?


----------



## Coleey

I'm trying to be good and at least wait until the end of the month, but I don't know how long that will last! :rofl:

This cycle feels very different to my others and we've managed to bd every other day since cd 9! It was every day when I thought I ovd, so I'm praying it's enough! 

How's your back hun? xx


----------



## Wilsey

I have my fingers crossed for you both! I know it can't be far away - next round of BFP's are due.

Also, Ganton hasn't been on in a while. Just hoping everyone is ok!!


----------



## Coleey

Our group needs more bfps! :)

It's very quiet in here these days, hope they all come back :( xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Hello lovely ladies :)
Bless you all ive just got my messages from you you soppy sods hehe 
I'm sorry ive not been about, my internet knacked up so ive not been able to come online. Unfortunately, i also had my 28 week scan and it turns out theres a complication. Turns out theres too much fluid around my baby. I wont go into it, but i'm back in the hospital next week for an invasive scan to check he is ok and to check fluid levels. It's ok at the moment i guess, we'll find out next week if we need to raise the worry meter any higher.

ANYWAY, Mari and Coleey it's so exciting that you're due your AF and that there's no sign of her :D I hope they both stay away!!!!! How are you both feeling?????

Wilsey my dear how are you??? I hope you're feeling fabulous and i hope everyone is having a lovely valentines night :)

I'll be on as normal from now on now i have my internet and what not :) And thank you for missing me hehe :blush:


P.S. Ive missed you all too :)
xXx


----------



## Wilsey

OMG Tia! Please keep us posted with how the next scan goes!!!! :hugs: :hugs: xxxx
So glad you had another scan then!

I don't have another scan at all - makes me wonder if there is anything wrong with mine? Although people never used to get scanned at all and had healthy babies so I'm sure I'm fine.

I think baby has dropped a bit as he feels much lower and it's far more uncomfortable.


----------



## Tia Maria

Ah Wilsey dont be letting it worry you darlin i'm sure you're perfectly fine :) Plus, polyhydramnios (i think its called) only occurs in like 2% of pregnancies or something like that. So i'm told anyway. And I guess it's good in that i now get a scan every 2 weeks, so i get to see how gorgeous he is lol. Just a shame as of why. All good though :)

Lol are you feeling him down in your pelvis now? Is he still as active as he used to be? Mine wont stop kicking lol

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Glad they monitor you closely!!! It will be comforting for you to see him every two weeks too.

Yup, right down in the ol' pelvis. Still kicking heaps though. Just now when his hands go to his face (so suck his thumb or something) it's really tight and uncomfy.


----------



## Mariposa21

So good to hear from you Tia and got everything crossed that everything is fine. Xx

Af came yesterday, on the exact day I expected like always. It was a little deceiving as it started v light with hardly any cramping then now is definitely here. Been trying 8 months now. When would you suggest we go to docs to ask about tests etc?? Xxx


----------



## Coleey

It's great to hear from you sweetheart! Have everything crossed that he's okay :hugs:

I'm so sorry Mari :( :hugs: What mean/sneaky witch! They say after a year of trying they'll start helping you and doing tests, which I personally think is crap!! 
If you're worried hun have a chat with your doctor :hugs: xx


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry Mari :(

So this won't make you feel any better but I'm still totally shocked. Hubby's younger brother (24) and his girlfriend (20) are 8 weeks pregnant! Did not see that coming...


----------



## Tia Maria

Thanks ladies :)

Why, wasnt it expected wilsey? 

Mari personally, I would go now and tell them you've hit the 1 year mark. Iv'e heard before that you need to be trying a year to get any help....which i think is daft, but i'd lay it on a bit thick and say you've been at it that long. 

I hope everyones having a great night :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Ummm no! Totally unexpected. They found out two weeks ago and it was completely unplanned. There were dreading telling my hubby's parents. She also said she wanted to say now in case it slipped out at my baby shower and she took the shine off.

She quit her apprenticeship for hairdressing and isn't working and waiting for a course to start (probably started now). She wants to continue with the course even though it ends after baby is born (so she probably won't pass). He luckily just got a better job but it's not that well paid (in a call centre).

They luckily live rent free because her parents own the apartment they live in. But still, living on one income so it's definitely less than ideal.

oh well, nothing to do but be super supportive! Our babies will be 5 months apart. Nice for our bubs to have a cousin so close in age.


----------



## Tia Maria

Ahhh i see. Well i guess you have the right approach i mean the only thing you can really do is to be supportive. They might even surprise you and sort themselves out to become in a better situation for it. Fingers crossed :) And it would be very cool for your little man to have a cousin so close together...that's great :) What does your OH think about it?

I have useless gossip! lol. My neighbours were just SCREAMING at eachother. Well mainly him at her and i mean....reallly screaming. Hes a pr*ck though. In the past he's shouted personal abuse at me through the walls if we've been making a bit of noise or something. He truly is a horrible horrible human being. But he's really been going at it with her (who consequently...is also a pr*ck). I kinda hope she's ok cos it doesnt sound like he was going easy on her.

Anyway...how is everyone?? I hope you ladies are having a great friday night :) 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

How is everyone?!?!

Just found out my cousin is 8 weeks pregnant too (due end of Sept) so now our bubs will have two kids to play with!!


----------



## Wilsey

Dang - double post!


----------



## Coleey

Awww bless, baby brain? ;)
It'll be lovely for your lo having a cousin so close in age! :) There's 7 months between Alex and my niece.

What have you all been up to? Hope you've had lovely weekends xx


----------



## Coleey

Where iiiis everybody?! :shock: xx


----------



## Wilsey

I know - it's so quiet on here lately!!! :(


----------



## Coleey

I've been getting faint lines on my ics since yesterday morning, it looks more noticeable this morning. Going to retest on Friday and I'm praying it's darker and a sticky bean! xx


----------



## Wilsey

OMG Cole - that is so exciting!!!! What dpo are you?


----------



## Coleey

Not 100% sure. I thought I was maybe ovin on Monday evening as I was having ov like pains, but I was also getting pains in my back and had no fertile cm. Tues morning I tested and thats when I saw the first one, was scared it was an evap and tested later that day. It was still there! :)

Maybe what I felt was implantation? :shrug:

These were my tests this morning. I was up so early needing to pee! lol xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-22 04.52.03.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5









2012-02-22 04.51.59.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Wilsey

Eeep! Can't wait to see how the next lot of tests come out :)


----------



## Coleey

I'm so nervous, I'm praying it's sticky! I'll test again tomorrow morning. :)

How is everyone? I miss this thread :( xx


----------



## Tia Maria

I see faint lines!!!!!!!!! Coleey thats so exciting...let us know how the next set turn out!!!! Fingers crossed for you darlin!

How is everyone?

Well i had my re-scan yesterday. The fluid level is back to normal, however, his growing has tailed off. 2 weeks ago he was on the 50th percentil - so he was bang on what he should be, now however, is on just below the 10th...which the midwife said was a lot to not grow at this stage. The consultant said due to me being so healthy and the baby seeming to be healthy the only thing he can put it down to at this stage is a failing placenta. So i'm back in 2 weeks to have another re-scan to check his growth and check the placental blood flow. If it drops anymore they said they will have to take him out and feed him up themselves. 
Bit crappy but fingers crossed in 2 weeks he will be back to his normal weight. Which is what they said could hopefully happen so cross your fingers :)

I hope everyones having a great night....i really need to get some studying done cos i havent done any in ages (woopsy daisy) lol 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia - I really hope the next scan shows he is back to where he should be!! I have everything crossed for you. At least you are far enough enough that he can survive if born though.

Must be hard to study with all this going on?!


----------



## Wilsey

Cole - I have everything crossed for you too - I'm this one will be sticky xx


----------



## Coleey

Keeping everything crossed for you Tia! :hugs: Like Wilsey said, if he has to come out he has a great chance :)

Thanks girls :hugs: I'm having to force down breakfast this morning, really don't feel like it. I think my lines look darker this morning, I just wish I could stop worrying! :dohh:

xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-23 06.50.43.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 1









2012-02-23 06.50.29.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 1









2012-02-23 06.48.28.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Wilsey

Yup those lines are easy to see. Can't wait to see them get darker. I know it must be hard but there really is no point worrying - if it's meant to be it's meant to be! xx


----------



## Coleey

Yeah I know hun, I'm just praying it's super sticky :) xx


----------



## Wilsey

Me too! Would be lovely for you to give Alex a sibling!


----------



## Coleey

I gave in and got a ticker after peer pressure! :rofl:

I'm really feeling it this time. With Alex early on I was very tired, but this time I'm tired, legs are cramping, lack of appetite and I've had small amounts of heartburn! :wacko: 

How are you tonight? :) xx


----------



## Wilsey

OMG a ticker - yay!!!!

Those definitely sound like pregnancy symptoms. Do you have a digi or FRER to test with?

I'm good (it's actually 9.30am Friday here!).


----------



## Coleey

Can't get frers here, but I'll buy a digi when my line is nice and dark I think. They're stupidly expensive here!

That's so cool! :D It's 10:05pm on Thursday here! xx


----------



## Tia Maria

09.37pm over here :)
Congratulationsssss Coleey sweetheart im so so so happy for you and your family. My fingers are crossed in hoping that it stays a sticky one :D And yep they deff sound like pregnancy to me :D

How is everyone this evening?? Thanks for the nice thoughts ladies i appreciate it :) I'm over the moon this evening as i just found out my sisters friend has bought me a Post Secrets book *squeals* im so excited lol 

I hope you're all well and having a great night/day lol

Any news from Ganton or T-Bell btw?

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Aww thanks sweetheart! :hugs:
I'm okay, just tired. :) How are you and your lil lady? This is the latest I've been awake for a lil while! 
What's post secrets? (nosey :D)

I haven't heard from them, hope everything's okay xx


----------



## Tia Maria

What is post secrets? Really? omg...its the best thing ever (thats actually a little exaggeration lol) Its an online place where people send their anonymous secrets on a postcard and frank (the founder) posts them online. Its amazing he goes all over the world and does seminars and it's fantastic. Some of the secrets are disturbing, some are funny, and some are really inspirational. Its actually saved peoples lives in a lot of ways....its fantastic. It gets updated every sunday - www.postsecrets.com 

I'm glad ure feeling ok...you pregnant lady you hehe
I hope theyre ok, im beginning to worry.

I'm off for a chip shop....cheese and onion pie, chips and gravy here i come!!!!

Do you ladies have any plans for this lovely friday night??


xXx


----------



## Coleey

That sounds really interesting! I'll have a look at that site later tonight :)

My line looked really good this morning! :cloud9: Gonna' stop testing for a few days before I drive myself crazy! :rofl:

I know, it's sad how quiet this thread is now :( Hope everyone's doing well though. 

Mmmmmmmm... Chippy! Are you having a pukka pie? *drool*
I'm in tonight as usual :D Think I'll be having an early night aswell. What about you? xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Yeah i hope people come back *sigh*

I had my chippy...my cheese and onion pie chips and gravy....with coke *fat* lol I'm not doing much tonight to be honest....going to get into bed and watch a movie i think. I was supposed to do some studying but my laptops been a tw*t so ive decided to do it tomorrow instead. 

Any plans for the weekend?? Hehe i totally get why you'd want to wait a few days but its such great news...what's your fella said??

Wheres Mari :(
xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I watched a movie on TV all by myself last night (hubby was working). Today was catching up with my cousins (the one that is 9 weeks pregnant), tonight is a friend's 30th, tomorrow is coffee with the antenatal class ladies and at night going out to a fancy dinner for our 1st wedding anniversary!!

Should be a good weekend :D

Yeah, hope Mari is ok!


----------



## Coleey

That sound sooooooooo yummy! I haven't had a good pie since I visited my fam. Sigh. I miss english comfort food! :(

We haven't planned much for today yet, my oh is still asleep. Tomorrow we're having dinner with my in laws though. What about you?

Sounds lovely Wilsey! :) Where are you going for your anniversary? Enjoy it hun! :)

I hope Mari is okay :(
xx


----------



## Wilsey

A restaurant called 'The White House' - https://www.whr.co.nz/page/menu-degustation.aspx

We have been there once before for one of our anniversaries (before we were married) and it was delicious!!


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey everyone - happy Saturday (or whatever day it is for u)lol
I can top you all for comfort food - I'm eating cold lamb tikka, chicken tikka. Shish kebab and chicken pakora left over from past night hehe and watching sex and city reruns whilst hubby at work this morning. 

Congratulations coolley x


----------



## Coleey

Looks lovely Wilsey! Have a lovely time and a happy anniversary to you both! :hugs:

Thanks Mari :hugs: How are you? That sounds so yummy and cosy, well jel! :lol: xx


----------



## Ganton

Hi girls 8-[

It's been ages since I've been on here properly, and I feel a bit sheepish butting back in on the thread. I hope you don't mind me popping back in to say hello.

Cooley, I've just spotted your ticker - that's so exciting, and I really hope you've got a sticky bean.

It doesn't seem that long a go that I was posting my news, and now I'm nearly 25 weeks. I'm really enjoying being pregnant, and have got a definite baby bump now (instead of a "eaten too much over christmas?" bump). I've started getting a few aches and pains in my lower back, but it'll all be worth it.

Tia and Wilsey, you are getting really close to meeting your little boys now aren't you. When do you finish work for maternity leave? I can't decide how long to take off before my due date.

Mari, I hope you are ok and enjoying your job.


----------



## Mariposa21

Thank you Ganton, job is good.

Really glad your enjoying your pregnancy and lovely to hear from you x


----------



## Wilsey

Heeeey Ganton!! Nice to hear from you x

Wow 25 weeks - that has gone by so quickly!! Yup, we are getting very close to meeting our lads - all super exciting. I'm finishing at 36 weeks, so only having four off before baby. Originally I was going to finish at 37 weeks, but feel like that's not enough.

Not long until I finish work (thank god) because I'm getting a bit over it!

Latest huge bump pic below - how big am I?!?!
 



Attached Files:







Photo 366.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ganton

Well, you're definitely looking pregnant :winkwink: but I'd say you're looking good for 31 weeks. I think I've had a growth spurt over the last week or so, so am feeling pretty big now myself. One day, maybe I will work out how to post a picture!

I'm thinking 36 weeks is about the time I'll finish work. So, you only have about 5 weeks left in work-wow, not long!


----------



## Wilsey

Hahaha yup - no mistaking it! Lots of people ask me if I'm due in a few weeks and others thing I'm quite compact. So confusing!!

Oh yes, you have to work out how to post a pic - would love to see :)

I think 36 weeks is a good time to stop. Still gives you some time off if baby is early.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Happy anniversary wilsey i hope you had a wonderful time. And you look fabulous! I'll post a pic of my fat ass (not my actual bum lol) so you can see. You look great though.

Ganton its great to hear from you it's fantastic to hear you are enjoying your pregnancy thats wonderful news :)
Well im a kept woman right now lol so i dont work, i look after our little girl and i'm also studying for a degree in canine behaviour so i dont have maternity leave....although i might be meeting my little boy a lot sooner than originally thought, depending how our scan goes on the 6th. 

WELLLLL i'm sat here in my bed...eating a whollleee cheesecake to myself. Although to make myself not seem as fat i have a tropical juice with multivitamins lol

Tomorrow im off to my Inlaws and then on wednesday i'm off to my mums. 

I hope everyones doing well and having a great start to the week.

xXx

P.S. Mari fantastic choice of TV to watch. I loooove sex and the city!!!


----------



## Coleey

Thanks hun :hugs: how are you doing?

Aww Wilsey you look lovely!! :cloud9: Such a lovely bump!!

Aww bless you Tia, what I'd do for cheesecake right now.. :blush: Hope you enjoyed it! :) I hope everything is fine at your next scan, keeping you both in my prayers :hugs:
We defo need a bump shot from you and Ganton, I bet you both look lovely! 

I had it confirmed today on a digi, so now I hope it feels really real for my oh. :cloud9: Gravid is the norwegian word for pregnant :) xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-28 11.43.05.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Wilsey

OMG yay Cole!!!! I'm so excited for you :D


----------



## Coleey

Thanks hun, I'm really excited! :) Every morning I run to the bathroom to check for blood.. Don't think I'll stop worrying for a while! xx


----------



## Wilsey

Don't worry - that's normal (previous miscarriage or not)! Cannot wait for your first scan!!!


----------



## Coleey

Yeah I know hun, the worrying never ends! :) I need to speak to a midwife and get things rolling, I keep forgetting. :dohh: How are you? Did you have a nice anniversary? Your wedding photos are beautiful! :) xx


----------



## Wilsey

Here you need to get a midwife asap - they are in short supply!!

Anniversary was lovely :) Went out for a nice meal ($300 later). Awww thanks darl - I don't look anything like that now bahahaha.


----------



## Coleey

Wow, is it hard to get one out there?
Sounds lovely, pricey, but worth it for your anniversary, especially your first. :)
Don't be silly, you're beautiful and you're glowing in all your bump pics too! xx


----------



## Mariposa21

How's things coolley??


----------



## Coleey

Things are good, just very tired and I really cba to work tonight! :( How are you hun?

I have my first midwife appointment on the 13th March, time is going to drag! :dohh: xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Congratulations on your first midwife appointment, that's a big deal :)

I'm not feeling too good today, got sore, swollen throat :( Sat here trying to figure out tickers.

Went to docs today for throat and asked about fertility stuff, found out they don't do anything for you until you have been trying for 2 years which is good I suppose :) 

Really happy for you cools x


----------



## Mariposa21

test


----------



## Wilsey

2 years?!?! That seems like a long time. Here it is 1 year. Although, are things like IVF paid for there? I think you might get your first run at it free and then after that it costs. So people would rather know after a year so they can save for it.


----------



## Coleey

Thank you hun :hugs: She seemed really nice too, so I'm really happy! :)

I hope you feel better soon, lovely :hugs: I can't believe it's 2 years though?! :shock: I thought it was only the one. xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Wilsley- I have not resigned myself to needing ivf just yet. 

I'm on the sofa at the minute coolley feeling poorly. I'm glad you likes your midwife x


----------



## Mariposa21

Like* not likes lol


----------



## Wilsey

Oh no, I didn't mean that you _needed_ IVF!!! Sorry!!

Just saying, if they did all those tests after you had been trying for a year and you found out you couldn't conceive naturally, and it cost for IVF, then you could start saving for it.

That's what a friend of mine found. Even finding out after a year that they can't conceive naturally was a blow - she would rather have started IVF right away.


----------



## Mariposa21

Don't worry hun I know you were just chatting xx what you say makes a lot of sense. I'm feeling positive :)

Not long now for you until you can put your feet up on maternity leave he he x


----------



## Wilsey

Definitely stay positive!! It's going to happen :D This thread is very successful ;)

Four weeks to go - can't come soon enough. I'm very over work!


----------



## Coleey

I hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: One thing I had this cycle was green tea. I'd read a lot of good things about it, which made me want to try, maybe you could try it too hun? 

Not long now Wilsey! :) xx


----------



## Ganton

Aww Coleey, congratulations. And Mari, I really hope things happen for you very soon so that you don't need to worry about the 2 year thing. It seems like such along time, I honestly thought they'd start doing tests after 1 year.

I am also feeling a bit rough at the moment. I'm getting a cold and my sore throat is likely to keep me awake again tonight :-( Just need the weekend to hurry up so that I can relax and hopefully get over it quickly. I hope you feel better soon Mari.


----------



## Tia Maria

Aww Maripie im sorry youre feeling poorly. You too ganton darlin that sucks for you both. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Good on ya cooley for your midwifey oppointment i hope it goes well for you (which of course it will) its very exciting :)

And Mari wilsey is right, this is a very successful thread....stick with it hun ;) hehe 2 years is rediculous though, i'd personally lie lol i'd say you'd been trying that long so they take you seriously. 

I've been sat trying to figure out a consolidation loan tut need to get things organised and sorted.

I hope everyone is well....and i hope you two ladies feel better soon :)

xXx

P.S. Ive just seen i have £13 in rewards on littlewoods....i'm so excited i can get something for freee now lol


----------



## Coleey

Thank you :hugs: 
Hope you're feeling better now, Ganton! :)
Hope you're feeling better now too, Mari! :hugs:

Did you get something nice from littlewoods? Did you all have a nice weekend? xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaay Coleey darlin how are you today??

I hope you're feeling fabulous :) I didnt end up getting anything, i couldnt see anything i wanted for that much. I'm going to keep checking though lol can't miss a bargain!

Well i have the scan on tuesday to check my little boys growth and the placenta.....fingers crossed for me please :) I'm feeling optimistic though. Gotta stay positive :)

I've had a very easy weekend to be honest, not been too bad. How's yours been? What have you been doing?

I hope everyones back to full health and feeling fab.

xXx

P.S. A little funny thing to tell....we're thinking of calling our boy Clarke....and for a joke my sister put the superman theme on her phone and when she put it to my belly he went crazy jumping around hehe...a sign do you think?


----------



## Coleey

I'm good thanks, how are you hun? I'm up super early for work this morning, at least it's only 4 hours.. :sleep:

Aww that's so cute! :D Definitely a sign I think! 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow hun, hopefully everything is fine :hugs: xx


----------



## Coleey

How did your scan go today hun? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Yes! How was the scan?!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaayyy
Awww you should get an early night Coleey. I hope the morning went quickly for you :)

WELL, the scan went really well, he'd put on weight and everything is fine...the consultant is really happy with the progress and i don't have to go back in until april now. So i don't need to worry about anything cos we're all happy and healthy :) He said he is perfectly happy to give me a c-section....although i'm now thinking if everythings ok i should really go for a natural....oh i dont know lol

How is everyone today? I hope you're all ok. Its been fab weather here today lovely and sunny. Wilsey how's the house coming on?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Oh fab news about the scan! Colour me happy!!

House is coming along...slowly. Better be finished in at least 7 weeks. Eeeeep!!!


----------



## Mariposa21

I'm really glad to hear everything is ok Tia. Really pleased you are both healthy and happy. I've been getting the odd painful twinge in my stomach 7-10 days prior to af so think I'm out this month xx


----------



## Coleey

That's so good to hear hun, I'm so happy for you! :wohoo:

I'd say go for natural if you want hun, it's an amazing experience :)

I was very crampy before af when I got my bfp, fingers crossed it's a good sign hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hmmm Mari - could be IB. I have everything crossed for you this month :dust: xx


----------



## Mariposa21

I hate to symptom spot but the twinges seem different this month. I sat down in a shoe shop and it was hard to sit down because my stomach hurt. X


----------



## Wilsey

Ahh I know what you mean. And I so want to say 'OMG it totally could be IB' but then I don't want to get your hopes up in case it's nothing. I just have everything crossed for you darl xx :dust:

So 7-10 days till AF yes? And you will test when AF is actually due?


----------



## Mariposa21

Dunno Hun, think I will wait till I'm about three days late so not to get hopes up xx

Went to my first weight watchers meeting yesterday and official on weight watchers today. Have always been 9.5 stones or less and now weigh in at 10.8 :[ put so much on since getting married. Everything seems to be a reason to celebrate with food recently lol and why is it after getting married someone is always coming around with wine and chocolates lol xx


----------



## Wilsey

God I wish I weighted 10.8 stone - I'm HUGE now (liked 13 stone)!! Sob.


----------



## Mariposa21

Hubby just visited docs and his doctor has said we can go along for tests whenever we want now :) I think it's because of the VR etc but great result xx


----------



## Wilsey

That's awesome news!!!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaayy 

Mari thats fab news.....are you going to make an appointment or wait for a while first? And i hate to join in with the getting your hopes up but a lot of people who have had a bfp have commented on stomach twinges at this stage. All in all fab news and my fingers are firmly crossed for you cupcake :) How are you feeling? Hows the job going btw?

How is everyone this evening? And Wilsey hopefully the house will be done in 7 weeks but you need to make sure you don't exert yourself :)

Coleey i think i might go for a natural, i just hope it happens....my body sucks. Which speaking of....ladies if you feel fat/overweight....try being 23+ stone :shy: My god what i'd do to be 13+ lol

I hope everyone is having a smashing night......anyone watching crufts???

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

My stretch marks are starting to hit :( Baby is so worth it but looking forward to them fading that's for sure!

One of my baby showers is tomorrow - yay! So exciting!! :D


----------



## Mariposa21

Are you using a moisturiser everyday wilsley? My friend is adamant that using cocoa butter everyday really helped her stretch marks :) 

Thank you for your lovely message Tia. I think we will give it till the 12 month mark in June and then go and get some tests done. I'm so pleased things are all ok with your little one :) 

What's everyone got planned for weekend? I'm just sat looking at the patio doors looking out onto the garden. Love this time of year when stuff starts growing again hehe xx

Also sat looking at all the boxes of chocolates and bottles of wine I got bought for my birthday lol just been on scales, im now 10,3st so I'm getting there. Wanna get to 9,4st.

Felt swollen all week in stomach and in bladder area, v weird xx


----------



## Wilsey

Wasn't using it everyday but didn't have any, they are just starting to crop up - so now I am!!

I think waiting for the 12 month mark is a good idea since that's how long it can take a normal healthy couple to conceive.

Baby shower today! Well my friend's one, I have a family one at the end of the month too.

Keep us posted with what's happening Mari - and have a few choccies x


----------



## Mariposa21

Enjoy the baby shower! It will be good practice for yours hehe 

Don't say have a few choccies! Hehe I don't need any encouragement lol lol :) x

Going to spend the day in the garden today I think x


----------



## Coleey

Hope you ladies have had a lovely weekend! :) Hope you had a lovely baby shower too hun!

Have you got nice weather today Mari? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks ladies - we had high tea and I got lots of lovely gifts from my friends :) Feel very blessed! Can't wait for my second baby shower - I'm so greedy hahaha.


----------



## Mariposa21

Oh right, so it was your 1st baby shower? We don't really have them here, I think it's slowly being introduced but ive never known anyone have one - id like one though lol but dOes someone have to arrange it on your behalf??

This 2ww seems to have really dragged :(

Weather was lovely yesterday so got out and did some gardening. I'm so pleased, I keep looking out of the window. The lawns look so neat and manicured and my daffodils and coming along nice :) 

Fingers crossed for a bfp this month - not many symptoms besides stomach pains earlier this week and a tightening feeling but nothing else x

How was everyone's weekend? X


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay Mari sweety
I had a dream last night and in it i came online and you were saying how you'd gotten a bfp, and that you couldnt wait for your hubby to come home to tell him. Fingers crossed it comes true!!! 
Oooo i love gardening, i think Marty is going to do our lawns tomorrow if it stays nice.....this weather is very encouraging for the summer!!

And ive not known anyone either to have a baby shower....i'd love one but i dont have enough friends lol Generally someone does organise it for you like your best friend or something. 

I'm glad to hear you had a lovely time at your shower though Wilsey, how's the house coming on??? 

Coleey how did the midwife appointment go?

I realised i'm going to be 9 months pregnant on my birthday lol And its Marty and mines 4 year anniversary next friday :D I'm so excited!!! 

I hope everyone is well and having a great week. 

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww Tia, that's nice, I wonder if it means anything hehe. No sign of af today and it's due today so fingers crossed it doesn't show up tomorrow. Think I will test tomorrow after work if nothing has happened. Am I ok to test after the first morning wee??


----------



## Coleey

I have quite a few friends who have baby showers, but sadly, I moved away from all my friends. :(

My mw appoint went great, she's lovely! I told her my fears about getting pre e again (It started at 35 weeks with Alex) and she told me that if anything happened, if my bp even slightly rose or protein appeared, she'd make sure I was looked after. That was sooo great to hear! :D We talked about Alex, my previous pregnancy, labour, breastfeeding etc. I was weighed, my bp was checked, urine was checked and they did the usual health questions and medical/family history. All fine and completely healthy! :D She kept reassuring me that everything would go great too! :)

I have appointments with her, but I also have to see my doctor. She said I can either see her all the time, or my doctor all the time, or both. I have to go to my doctor for tests etc though. I see my doctor on the 26th March! :D I'm going to ask him about an early ultrasound and see what he says, hopefully he says yes :)

How is everyone doing? 

You should be okay to test with second morning urine hun, but maybe you could leave your fmu in a pot for later? It'll be fine for a few hours :) xx


----------



## Mariposa21

No need - af arrived.

Really glad all went well with mw x


----------



## Coleey

Oh honey :( I'm so sorry :hugs: xx


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry Mari :(


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh Mari darlin i'm sorry...what a mofo tut 
How are you feeling? I hope you're ok :hugs:

Coleey that's great news that your midwife appointment went so well, sounds really encouraging and i'm glad you feel reassured :)

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Pretty rubbish if I'm honest x


----------



## Coleey

Oh hun :( :hugs: Have you tried opks? xx


----------



## Tia Maria

I bet you are darlin. You're having a sh*tty time of it. I know its redundant, but is there anything i/we can do/say to cheer you up? Hows your hubby feeling?
It's times like this i really do wish we were neighbours *sigh* 

I hope everyones doing ok this evening...i don't really have any news or anything so im a bit boring lol 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Sorry to hear that Mari :(

Are you doing this all the casual way (ie no temping, opks, smep plan etc)?


----------



## Mariposa21

Hey everyone - thank you for such lovely messages x went out on the town and felt fab. Felt really skinny after loosing 5 pounds and had a few cocktails and nibbles and had a dance so it really helped with my slightly low mood lol 

I'm that predictable each month I've always found opks and stuff a bit of a waste but may give them a whirl although it helps that I don't focus on it too much x bd every other day this month x


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Mari - I wonder if you should use opks for just one month to confirm that you ovulate when you think you do. If you do, you could do the SMEP plan which is basically bding every other day after AF leaves and then every day for four days from O (I think).

We did the SMEP plan (by total accident though) the month we got our BFP.


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Mari i'm so pleased to hear you had a fabulous night out :D And as for the feeling skinny...go on you with losing 5 lb's.....although i temporarily need to hate you until i get past the jealous ;) dont mind do ya? lol

Wilsey how are ya? Hows the house and preparation? I hope its all going well.

Coleey how are you feeling? I hope you're taking it easy :)

Its my 4 year anniversary on friday woooo i'm SOOOOO excited!!!!

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Do you like green tea Mari? It's meant to be good for fertility :)

I'm good thanks hun, but not really taking it easy :lol: Alex is keeping me on my toes and the nausea is starting to get worse. How are you all? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Oh yes, I drank a lot of green tea leading up to ovulation the month I got my BFP too!

Ohhh sorry to hear you are feeling sick Cole!! Feel better x

Exciting Tia - what are you two planning to do for it?


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw morning sickness sucks sorry to hear that coleey, i hope it subsides for you....how's work going?

Ohh Marty drinks green tea, its also very good for your body it flushes it out too apparently.

Well, we don't really have any money to do anything fancy....but the first night i stayed at his house, we sat on his sofa in his living room with a takeaway, with a blanket around us and watched the film 'Fracture'. It was the first film we ever watched together.
SOOO, i think we'll reinact that ^^ I'm so sentimental lol 
We were going to go to the bar/restaurant which was the first place we ever went with eachother.....but we don't have the money. 

I hope everyones having a lovely evening :) 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I think that's a great idea to celebrate! Doesn't need to be anything fancy. If we didn't have vouchers for a flash restaurant we would have had a picnic on the floor of our lounge ;)


----------



## Mariposa21

Hope you had a fabulous 4 year anniversary Tia :) you sound like u really enjoy each others company. This weekend me and hubby going to go for a day out somewhere to a stately home or something. Really fancy getting out of the house and not just shopping now that spring has sprung hehe xx

Weigh in tonight so fingers crossed. I have been eating so much more fruit and veg so I think it must be improving my overall health no end. Green tea is hard to get used to though, I have always found its like drinking something you would find in your lawn mower lol

Sorry to hear about the nausea coolley but at least it's nausea due to something amazing not an iffy takeaway hehe x I hope it eases off huni, it can't be nice :( 

How many days till maternity leave wils? X


----------



## Coleey

Awww, that's so cute Tia! Hope you both have a lovely evening together. My oh and I have been together for 4 years this year too, which also means we've been engaged for nearly 3!! Now we're settled and live close to family, I think we'll start planning :)

How is everyone today? 

It's worth trying hun. I drank a cup of green tea every day until ov, that was the cycle I got my bfp :) Sounds like you're doing great though, hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Wilsey

Today, tomorrow and then next week and I'm free!

Hubby and I have been together 4 years this year too! Weird!!

I've started to get really sore upper back - around my shoulder blades. Makes sitting at a desk all day really awful :(


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww :( at least it's not long now wils. This thread getting awfully quiet. R u ladies going to stay chatting after your little ones have arrived? X


----------



## Wilsey

It is isn't it?! I will be on here after having my little man - for sure. Want to keep in touch with everyone xx


----------



## Mariposa21

That's good to hear. Are u having a fab weekend? Xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Ahhh wouldn't call it fab. Busy renovating still. But still - feels good knowing we will soon have a nursery and a bedroom to sleep in!

How's yours?


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Thank you ladies i had a lovely anniversary :) Mari that sounds like a fab thing to do on the weekend, did you enjoy your day??? Have you been enjoying the sunshine? The weatherman says it should stay throughout the new week so fingers crossed :)

Of course i'll be staying on....need to keep check on you ;) hehe It would be such a shame to lose contact with such lovely people on here (meaning present thread company).

Wilsey i'm sorry to hear your aching and having a few pains....you should get your hubby to give you a nice back rub ( i am tonight lol) OR have a long relaxing soak in the bath to ease your muscles. I hope it subsides for you :hugs:

Coleey how are ya?? I hope things are going well with you :)

Omg, the other day i saw a guy driving a van....with a toddler on his knee!!!! I couldn't believe it....the stupidity of some people is just astonishing!

xXx


----------



## Coleey

You guys have some lovely weather over there at the moment! I'm constantly reminded on facebook aswell lol! How was your weekend Mari?

Glad your house is getting there hun, you'll have to share some piccies :)

Driving with a toddler on his knees?! :shock: God! That's so dangerous :( Glad you had a lovely anniversary hun!

All good here thanks hun :) I'm seeing my doctor tomorrow, which I'm excited about! I'm glad I have to see my doctor aswell here, he'll do all my tests etc throughout my pregnancy. I'm going to be asking about an early ultrasound aswell. :)

Alex loves my stomach these days, it's weird lol. He's always pulling my top up and stroking my tummy, I think he knows something is different! :) 

How is everyone? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Why do you want an early scan? 

Weekend going great, so warm here, even been out sunbathing!


----------



## Coleey

Because I won't get one until 18 weeks here normally and I want to know if everything's okay :)

Sounds like you've had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Wilsey

We have a nice sunny day here too - I'm working from home today so no sunbathing. I did some washing though...

New avatar - that's me with an extra 20kgs added on. Lordy!

Cole - so cute about Alex, what a darling!!

Tia - shocking about the dude with his kid on his lap while driving. What is wrong with some people?! Who does he think he is? Britney Spears?


----------



## Coleey

Lovely avatar pic hun, you look lovely :) Only a few days left now!

My doctor was amazing, he's such a lovely guy. He suggested an ultrasound, so I'm just waiting for a letter! :wohoo:

Hope you lovely ladies are well :hugs: xx


----------



## Wilsey

Yay for you getting an early ultrasound!!!


----------



## Mariposa21

Really glad to know u got ya scan- 18 weeks is a long time to wait. 
Weigh in for me tonight. Think I will have lost a pound as I've cheated and weighed myself haha so I'm 9"12. Just another 8 pounds till my target weight. So happy to have the 9 back on the scale! 

Just sat here drinking green tea...yak! But I'm sure it will be worth it hehe xxxx

Was expecting a little more cm at this point but don't really have any, hope all is ok. What do u guys think? X


----------



## Wilsey

Green tea is supposed to help you have more CM I think, where are you in your cycle and have you been drinking it every day?


----------



## Mariposa21

Ovulation day today and got some cm and have cup of green tea in hand. Started drinking it yesterday so not had a great deal but will carry on drinking it from now on. Got a dull ache is where I think ovaries are which could be some sort of ovulation sign lol 
How is everyone? X


----------



## Tia Maria

Hello Lovely Ladies
Mari i'm pleased to hear its ovulation time :D A lot of people get a dull ache in their ovaries when they are ovulating...my sister used to get them pretty bad round 'O' time. Whats the bedding plan? Are you going to do the deed every other day or every day? Sorry if its too personal, I have way too much interest in other peoples sex lives lol

How is everyone?? Coleey i'm sooo pleased to hear they are giving you your scan! And good on u for having such a nice doctor :) How are you feeling?

Wilsey its nearly time for us eeeek are you ready? I wonder if T-Bell has had her baby...anyone heard from Ganton?

It was my birthday yesterday and luckily it was beautifullllll weather so i spent it in my mums garden with my family :) Had a fantastic day.

Is everyone enjoying the weather?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Happy bday for yesterday Tia!!! Glad you had a good day :)

Awesome bump shot by the by!

Mari - I hope those are O pains and you got some bding in x


----------



## Wilsey

Wooo and it's my last day of work today - very excited!!!


----------



## Ganton

Hello :wave: I just thought I'd pop in to see how you're all doing and I notice there are a few bump pics. You're looking great ladies, and I can't believe how close you are to meeting your little ones. I'm off out with friends tomorrow night so am hoping to get the first proper pictures of me with a bump. It's only taken nearly 30 weeks for me to decide it'd be a nice idea to get a good photo.

Mari, that's great work on the healthy eating / weight loss plan. I started off with a 9 on the scales, but am now trying to hold off 11. It won't be long before I weigh more than my 6 ft 3 husband :dohh: I hope you're otherwise well, and that you enjoy the baby dancing this month.

Cooley, I hope all is progressing well with you and that you're not suffering too much with sickness.


----------



## Coleey

Good luck Mari! Keeping everything crossed, especially my legs as I need to pee :rofl: 

I can't believe your babies will be here soon, it's gone INSANELY fast! Can't believe it :lol: 

I'm really good thanks :) I got my date through for my ultrasound. It's on the 10th April! :) I'm so excited and pretty convinced already it's a lil girl.

Hope you have a good weekend ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## Wilsey

10th April isn't far away at all! Very exciting!!!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Ganton great to hear from you, i hope when you get those pictures you share them with us, they'd be great to see :)

Coleey that's so exciting that you got your date!!!! Whats made you think its a little girl? Is that what you want? Do you feel different to when you were pregnant with Alex?


Well, i have my final scan on tuesday....i'm nervous as i'll get the date of my c-section......i deff know he will be here between the 19th and 26th. Its so scarey!! *shudders*

I hope everyone is well and happy :)

xXx


----------



## Coleey

This pregnancy is just so much different to Alex's. I was rarely sick with Alex, with this one I've been feeling sick a lot. I didn't have many food aversions with Alex, but even cooking dinner has put me off and I just want to eat fruit/sweet stuff. I look awful aswell as my skin is bad, lots of spots and my hair is bad haha! I just have a feeling it's a lil girl :D

Oh that's so exciting! Have you decided not to try vbac? Can't believe they'll be here soon, madness!

What have you all been up to this weekend? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Gosh it doesn't seem 2 mins since we were all ttc- hasn't it really been 9 months already! Weird! 
Wilsley- how's does maternity leave feel? Hehe great stuff :) I now apply for maternity pay where I work but I don't think the witch will take much notice of that lol

Lovely bump pic Tia x u look fab, you make out as though u are much bigger and you look great :):) 

Been new car shopping today! Whoop whoop xxx

Great news about scan coolley xxxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oooooo Mari what car are you going for???? That's so exciting....have you seen one you like???
And thanks darlin hehe....the magic of tall mirrors lol But my bmi is 48 :shock:
How are you feeling this cycle?? Any more O pains?


Coleey are you wanting a little girl? Sure does sound like your pregnancy is different from Alex's. And you can use the food aversion thing to your advantage....gives u an excuse not to cook hehe

Oh believe me, if i thought i would go into labour naturally i wouldn't have a c-section i'd refuse... I dont want one :( But my consultant said my chances of a natural labour are very slim considering my last labour and he thinks its to do with my hormones or something not responding to labour. And they wont induce me due to a previous c section so...i'm either pregnant forever or its a c-section :( I so want to experience a natural birth though, so much.


How's everyone's weekend been? I hope you've had a gudden :) I havent done too much this weekend to be honest ive had a lazy one lol

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Maternity leave feels weird - we ran so many errands today and it's like 'shouldn't I be at work?' or 'it's Sunday isn't it?'.

Getting the carpet laid tomorrow, so then we can move into our bedrooms and set up the nursery. About time. Baby is only due in less than for weeks haha.

Exciting about car shopping Mari - you will have to post a pic of what you get!


----------



## Mariposa21

I'm looking at a few different ones, but small ones that I can park lol I thought y not? Tired of saving and not commiting to anything because of ttc!
Not long now for both of you! Still can't get over how time has flown! Maternity leave must be fab, especially with getting the nursery ready and everything going to be so nice for when they arrive :)
Diet still going well- lost 11 pounds so far in a month! Just need another 7 pounds then at target weight. So pleased as clOthes that I haven't worn for a while are fitting hee hee. Saves me some cashola lol x hubby going to buy me a dress when I get to target weight (9"4) seen a few nice ones in Karen Millen :):) 
Coolley - not long till ya scan flower power, so happy for u huni xx your pregnancies def sound v different :) x


----------



## Wilsey

Wow 11 pounds in a month is impressive! Go you!! :D


----------



## Tia Maria

Wow Mari 11 lb thats excellent well done you. And good for you on treating yourself to a car you shouldnt put everything on hold because of ttc. Good for you....you can buy me a new one too if you want haha

Wilsey im really pleased your maternity leave has started, and it must be very exciting getting the nursery ready and being able to move into your bedrooms :) Its all go! lol

Well i'm off to my mums now as Marty is doing some decorating for her. Have a great day everyone :)

xXx


----------



## t-bell

Hi girls I haven't been on this in ages and I really don't know y, I have no excues except laziness and getting the house ready for the up coming arrival, 
My due date has come and gone and Im still here, I am sitting here writing this getting a few pains but I have also been getting pains for about 4 weeks with nothing happening so I'm not getting my hopes up, eventhough it is a full moon tonight lol
I'm glad to see your waistlines expanding, I only read back one page, I'm ready to fall asleep so im going to try and catchup the rest of the pages tomorrow to see what I have missed, if someone fancied giving ms a quick synopsis on the past weeks I would be grateful lol oj I'll get onto reading it tomorrow
Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Haha hey t-bell, so your due date come and gone? Very exciting time for you then! You never know, as I write this you could be giving birth! A summary of what has been happening with me is the shortest story ever told lol not a lot happening on the ttc front so I got a new job and bought a new car and decorating the house completely and may even squeeze in a holiday! Got bored of saving and planning for a baby so when it happens it happens and I'll cut back on luxuries then! 

Coolley is pregnant which is fab, going for a scan v soon, think its 11th april (???)I believe.Normally ppl in Norway gotta wait a lot longer before first scan than we do. So that's great :):)

And the lovely Tia and wilsley are nearly in the same boat as you, nearly at their due dates so all v exciting in here as we waiting for ppl to give birth just not a great deal of activity due to no symptom spotting and cm talk hehe xxx

Got back from night out about an hour ago and got the sudden urge to clean to save me doing it tomorrow and done the bedroom,bathroom and living room lol v impressed with myself. Just need to Hoover in morning cos don't wanna offend anyone by midnight hoovering lol xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaay T-Bell its great to hear from you. Sorry you've gone overdue that sucks, it's the most frustrating time. Well what with the full moon i hope the pains lead to something significant :) How are you feeling? Is everything ready now?

Mari what car did you get? And bliimey girl...cleaning the house after a night out...you randomer lol Although i suppose like you said it means you have a free day from cleaning. Where in your cycle are you now???? How are you feeling??? I hope you're doing ok :)

Well, i got my c-section date. On the 23rd April i will be having my little boy. I'm nervous but mostly cos A. i dont want another c-section grrr and B. I've got a major irrational thought that my daughter is going to forget me or ignore me when i come out of hospital...i dont know lol Its silly. 

I'm bored. I should be studying but im not in the mood. Whats everyone upto tonight? owt or nowt? I hope everyones ok :)

Much love xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey t-bell - hopefully bubs won't be far away!

Exciting Tia - 23rd is so soon!! I'm sure Lil isn't going to ignore you!! But pregnancy hormones will make you think all kinds of things!


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww Tia lol bless you Hun. It will most likely be the complete opposite and she won't be able to leave you alone when you get back. Wow 23rd, not long now! Gosh has flown huni, really has! 

The cleaning at midnight was a result of me having a nap during the day and the party we had gone to being so boring that I had to release the energy hehe xx

AF due in five days, no symptoms so cannot see a BFP this month x


----------



## Coleey

Hopefully your lil' man makes an appearance soon tbell :)

That's so exciting Tia, not long now at all :) Your little lady will just miss you hun, she won't ignore you. I was worried about the same thing with Alex when I left him over night with his grandparents one time, so we could have dinner/see a movie etc, but he just ran over to me when he saw me and gave me the BEST cuddles. Poor daddy didn't get a look in lol! I'm sure your lil' lady will be wanting lots of mummy cuddles :) 

It's nice to know I'm not the only person to have a late night cleaning fest :rofl: Hope the witch stays away hun. 

Are you all having good easter hols? :) xx


----------



## t-bell

Cheers girls for the updates xx 
Mari when you relax and don't plan it and put yourself understress to save money etc is usually when it happens, get onthat holiday that's what helped me i think,
I have everything in sitting waiting just can't wait for him to come, still no baby lol but I will update u when he does make an appearance lol pains amounted to nothing lol
Pearce loves staying at my brothers and my mums and mil and he just hugs and kisses ms the next day, even if you are away for a couple of days it will just mean extra kisses when you are back together

Happy Easter girls xx


----------



## LisaTelsa01

Hi 
I was wondering if I was able to join this. I am TTC but don't really have anyone to talk to about it, most of my friends are pregnant now! 
I have had some spotting this month, about a week after my AF. not sure what it is but I am hopeful that this will be the month for us as spring is here! 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mariposa21

Blooming heck, we have a newbie to the thread! Of course you can join flower. We have a lot of lovely pregnant ladies in this thread but I'm still ttc :) ttc for 10 months now after VR and I'm 24 :) this is a really friendly thread though huni so whether you are ttc/pregnant or whatever it's a nice place to come and chat xxx


----------



## LisaTelsa01

ah thank you so much, that is so nice of you. 
I have been trying for about 4 / 5 months, sometimes feel like it will never happen! I was on the depo injection before but when we started TTC, we thought it would happen straight away. Will this be your first that your trying for?
Really sorry, as I am new here, I am not sure of some of the lingo. What does VR mean? 
Sending you lots of luck xxxxxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay Lisa welcome to our lovely thread :) (and now yours)
Congratulations on trying to conceive this has proven to be a lucky thread so fingers crossed for you :) Spotting a week after could be due to ovulation so get jumping on your man ;) lol

Thanks girls for the reassurance i know its irrational but she's such a daddy's girl anyway its making me paranoid. I'll kill him if she doesnt want to know me afterwards lol
And nope *shudders* not long 15days to be exact *shudders again*

Coleey how are you feeling???? Has the sickness subsided for you???

Mari that must be some boring ass party for you to need to clean afterwards lol What car did you get btw? Any symptoms yet?

Hope everyones ok this evening :)

xXx

P.S. Happy easter!!! I'm trying so hard not to eat Martys malteasers....he takes ages to eat them and he's had them for like two days!!!! Its so frustrating when i'm such a greedy cow lol


----------



## Tia Maria

Update:::

I got the malteasers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coleey

Welcome Lisa! :) Always room for another here, we haven't had anyone new in a while, hence the cobwebs ;) Good luck!

I'm not too good at the moment. I've got a cold, sore throat and a cough. :( A few days ago I was saying my ms had got better, but I think I jinxed it as it kicked my arse today! Lol! 

Oh my god, I want malteasers! :brat: xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Awww Coleey im sorry you're poorly that sucks, i hope your hubby is pampering you and making sure you can just relax. I really hope you feel better soon. It's sods law as soon as you think you're getting better it always comes back to bite you tut
I'm sending healthy thoughts your way...i'll..er...have to get back to you on the malteasers hehe i um...ate them all :shy:

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Haha Tia bless ya. You ate all his Malteasers but you are pregnant and have a v goOd excuse hehe :)

No no, no symptoms at all. With every month that goes by it just seems less and less likely :( VR means vasectomy reversal. It's ruined my life. 

So glad you have stumbled across our thread Lisa, with what it is called I wonder whether we will get more ppl coming in around July time heehee. I know it feels like its never going to happen but four months is early day flower :) it will happen xx are u doing anything like ov tests or temping? Xxx


----------



## LisaTelsa01

Mariposa21 said:


> Haha Tia bless ya. You ate all his Malteasers but you are pregnant and have a v goOd excuse hehe :)
> 
> No no, no symptoms at all. With every month that goes by it just seems less and less likely :( VR means vasectomy reversal. It's ruined my life.
> 
> So glad you have stumbled across our thread Lisa, with what it is called I wonder whether we will get more ppl coming in around July time heehee. I know it feels like its never going to happen but four months is early day flower :) it will happen xx are u doing anything like ov tests or temping? Xxx

Hi everyone, thank you for all being so welcoming! It is good to talk to people that are in the same situation or people that have been. It is great to see all the lovely pregnant ladies as well! :happydance:

I have heard about so many people that have got pregnant after having VR, even though it can take a while sometimes. I understand why it feels like it will never happen though and waiting feels like forever but I have a good feeling for you. Have you been to the doctors as well because I have heard about them being able to do another op where they cut half the tubes so it doesn't have to travel so far? Sorry, I don't know the technical terms but I am sure they can do something like that. :wacko:

We haven't tried any OV tests yet because my OH didn't want us to get too stressed out with the TTC ( even though I am thinking about it every minute of every day ). I think we will start trying the OV tests at around the 6 month mark. 

sending your some lucky baby dust :dust::dust:

hope you are all enjoying your Easter weekend xxxxxx


----------



## Wilsey

Oops I haven't been on in a while! Welcome Lisa!!!!

We can't change the name of our thread because the OP is no longer around. So it's a bit out of date. We will probably have people posting around July haha.

Cole - sorry to hear you aren't feeling well! I too will send you healthy vibes.

Tia - I hear you on the chocolate front. My MIL gave me a pack of creme eggs and my DH was working that night, so I sat on the couch and ate all four of them. She then wished me a happy easter two days later and told me to enjoy my eggs...yeah, I'd already eaten them...

Mari - When is AF due?

As for me: finally unpacked a lot of the nursery stuff, so no longer have things just sitting in gift bags. Still have a bit to do, but definitely getting there!!


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww thank you for being so nice Lisa- will look into what you suggested :) 
Ovulation is really easy to pinpoint by observing cm(cervical mucus...grosse I know lol) xxxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol i'm glad to hear i'm not the only greedy one. Although ive never felt it with creme eggs...i like the galaxy ones. But as Mari has said we're pregnant we're allowed to be greedy-guts :)
Great news about the nursery i bet that's a weight off your mind...and a lovely room to look at :) What needs doing now?

Mari i hope you don't still feel like the VR has ruined your life, they are very successful operations. When did he have it done btw? How are you feeling this evening? AF should be due pretty soon now right?

Lisa i can see why your OH has wanted to kind of take it easy with the TTC, to reduce the stress and what not. Although i don't mean to sound sexist (but i'm going to lol) but i don't think men know just how stressful it is for women when we are TTC. Like you said its all we think about lol. Have you been doing charting or anything or just been going with the flow?

I hope everyones ok. I'm waiting for my takeaway to arrive, i'm so hungryyy.
Marty did the sweetest thing for me earlier....i got stuck in the rain while shopping so i was miserable lol and he ran me a hot bath, put a cup of tea next to it and put some music on for me....it was soooo relaxing :)

Have a great evening everyone :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Spoilt Tia! And nice job Marty!

Just need the cot to be sanded and painted. Luckily bubs will be in the bassinet first, so there isn't a huge rush on that. Would still be nice to have it set up though.

Other than that, just putting up the wall decals. Everything else is put away and ready for baby - eeep!


----------



## Mariposa21

Looking at your tickers and signatures is just mad! Can't believe I can remember 1st chatting to ya wilsley and now your due date is 2 weeks away! Great stuff! 

Af due this Friday but will probably will arrive Saturday- don't really see the point in trying to symptom spot as its pointless I feel. Going to docs when af comes and goes this month :) VR was done around march last year and was healed in June/July so just short of a year :) 

Marty is so sweet bless him, how thoughtful! 

So glad u r getting everything in its place for LO arrival wilsley, so exciting. And you deserve the creme egg treat! Hehe :) x


----------



## LisaTelsa01

Hi Tia
I agree, men do not know how stressful it is at all! How has your OH been during the pregnancy? I can't wait to be pregnant because I know my hubby will give me massages and things all the time! 
Mari, I think that is a good idea going back to the doctors. Keep pushing them and pushing them until they do something. There are so many options as well, last resort maybe being IVF. If your OHs sperm is fine but just not getting through, they would be able to freeze them and then use them for IVF ( I think ). My parents had IVF and had my little brother, first time trying so I am sure you will get there in the end! 
I give this advice out however, sit there crying most evenings thinking that I will never get a BFP! Plus, I am having constant spotting at the moment so I don't know what that means. xxx


----------



## Coleey

I thought I'd share this picture with you ladies. :) I'm so in love already! Was lovely to see it's lil' heart beating away too :)

Hope you're all well :kiss: xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-04-10 16.54.12.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Wilsey

Nawww congrats Cole! Did the scan put the timing at the same as your ticker?


----------



## Coleey

Thanks hun :) Nope, baby was measuring at 10 weeks, but she said it could be +/- a week at this point. I won't change my ticker just yet :)

How are you? xx


----------



## Wilsey

I think they still say using your LMP is the most accurate anyway.

I'm good. Getting tired and sore. Not long to go now and wondering if he will be early, late or on time. There is plenty more unpacking to do but I don't think I have the energy for it - supposed to rest the last little bit, so I think I'll do that. ;)


----------



## Coleey

Not with my lmp as I had a late ovulation :haha:

Aww, I hope you're not waiting too long to meet him! You must be so excited now :) And you should definitely be resting hehe xx


----------



## Wilsey

Ohhh, or using when you ovulated if you know it! Can't get more accurate than that!

Even thought there is still two weeks until his due date I feel like I'm waiting. It's been almost 38 weeks already - I want to meet him!!! ;)


----------



## Mariposa21

Hello all

How's things? Any arrivals yet ? Hee Hee x

Just sat at work, a little bored. Not long before af arrives either today or tomorrow :) then after that I will be late xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Mari - nothing from me yet! Had to have a scan to see if bubs was breech but as of yesterday he was in the perfect position - fingers crossed he stays that way ;)

Fingers crossed AF doesn't show for you!!! :dust:


----------



## Mariposa21

No af as yet. I know this is daft but technically I'm late because I've worked out that on average my cycles are 29 days and this the 30th. Must admit though I can feel familiar af like twinges but not to worry xxxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heeaay Girls

Awww coleey what a beautiful picture!!!!!!

Mari any news to report??????

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww lovely pic coolley xxx 

No af as yet but a few twinges - wondering if I calculated things wrong ?? X


----------



## Tia Maria

Wrong as is....do you think you're late or not quite there yet?

Fingers crossed for you darlin...keep me updated!!

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

So my belly has been sort of hard (like Braxton Hicks) for almost 20 minutes. Is that weird?!


----------



## Mariposa21

How r u feeling wilsley? Have we had a new arrival over night???

Af not here- wondering whether I've calculated wrong so I'm not quite late yet...dunno. I calculate from as soon as I see a tinge of blood x


----------



## Mariposa21

For on scales and weigh 9 stone 9! Whoop whoop, lost a stone xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Me again lol

Just scrolled through my old posts to determine whether I'm right with my dates and I am indeed 2/3 days late.

Should I get test in lunch break tomorrow if af not here in morning? Hate having to wait till following morning though lol x so paranoid- keep running to toilet as convinced I can feel something lol x still getting slight twinges ....god I hate getting my hopes up, I promised myself I wouldn't do this! X


----------



## Wilsey

Sadly no arrival :( Soon though, I hope!

2/3 days late warrants a test I would say. Don't blame yourself for getting your hopes up, we all do that!! And it definitely feels like you are going to get AF even when you aren't. I felt like I was going to get it for the two weeks after it was due.

Let us know what happens!!

P.S. congrats on the scales :D


----------



## Tia Maria

WWOOO sexy future mama well done you for losing a stone! That's fabulous!! And Wilsey is absolutily right it does warrant a test! And you cant help getting your hopes up its just nature. Now go and test!! lol Im so excited!! I cant handle the suspense lol

Wilsey that could have been the way he was laying do you think? I get that sometimes when his back is pushed right upto my stomach it feels like i have a boulder in there lol. How are you feeling today???

Well.....8 days and my boy will be here i'm so nervous! We have a very busy week ahead sorting all the house out and what not. God....8 days *shudders*

Lisa any news? I bet T-bells had her baby by now aww...

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Definitely must have been how he was laying. I don't want him to go overdue, I don't even want to wait another 12 days!! Impatient haha ;)

Exciting you see your little man in 8 days!!!


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol i know its soo frustrating. Are you going to do any of the stuff thats supposed to bring on labour? Like eating curry and what not?

How are you feeling this evening?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Well, I sort of feel like I should give him close to the 40 week mark before trying to kick him out.

Might just start going for a few walks, but won't actively try anything major until maybe half a week before I'm officially due.


----------



## Mariposa21

Oh my lord- 8 and 12 days! Gosh that's mad- so excited for u guys! It has flown so quick. Are you nervous or just filled with anticipation? 

Still no Af for me. I am always either 29/30 days I'm now on day 32. I've only had one month where I was late (33 days) but on average I have a 29 day cycle x might nip and buy a test on way home tomorrow if af not showed up. I hate when af shows up at work cos u just wanna say sod it and bugger off home don't u lol xxx


----------



## Wilsey

I have a feeling my little darling will be late though!

Hmmm, yeah, I would get a test. So do you know when you ovulated? How many dpo does it make you?


----------



## Tia Maria

I'm so excited Mari!! I just mentioned you to marty and he said to say good luck on your test lol

I'm nervous...mainly cos i don't want another c-section and have the 2 weeks of pain afterwards.....but i'm sooo excited to see him!!! I'm ready for him to be here now, the docs think he will be small but i really don't think he will be, I think he'll be heavier than Lilly-Mae was. 

I'm going out tomorrow to get the remaining bits and bobs. I'm having such terrible sleep lately though...constantly waking up and i'm always uncomfortable....i just hope i can for at least one night get a good sleep.

I hope you ladies are well :)

Mari - test asap cos i cant handle the suspense!!! lol *selfish*

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww Tia thank Marty for me - he sounds blooming lovely hehe :) xx
I never thought about the pain after the caesarean, that must be a downer when you just wanna crack on with looking after your new arrival but it's such an amazing thing it will just be a downer for like a second! Hehe xx For some reason I've woke up really early and been figuring out what I should do. Was debating whether to nip to pharmacy and get a v good test that I can take any time of day?? Hubby got a bit miffed last time about not taking test while he was there but I really wanna just be alone with my thoughts and then if it's good news plan how to tell him :) :) 
I know I'm so getting my silly hopes up but you know if I am pregnant it will be a Christmas baby... as in due 4 days b4 Christmas! God,can you imagine, all the heartache I have gone through then get a baby for Christmas! Xx hehe x
Not long now wilsley - hope you are well and all ready and I really hope you get some sleep before the big day Tia. Maybe a bath in johnsons bedtime bath might work, then a warm milky drink? Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hmmm totally up to you. It's your body and although I get why he might be miffed, sometimes guys don't get how hard it is to take a test and potentially find out it's negative.

You said something about a cycle being 33 days but the average being 29. Was the 33 days the longest one? Because you are past that now aren't you?


----------



## Mariposa21

On average my cycles are 29 days - I'm now on day 33. The last time I was this late was 6 months ago and af arrived on 33rd day and it was so rare. Your post put into words just how I feel about the test thing- you put it really well xxx might get a test today. Do the first response work anytime? Xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Yup, I think first response are good from a few days before you are late. So now would be fine.

Let us know how you go. It's bed time for me now (9.30pm NZ time) so I'm off to bed. I will check this in the morning. I have everything crossed for you (maybe not my legs because I want to have this baby haha)


----------



## Tia Maria

You did put that very well Wilsey about the test. I totally agree with you though, we put so much faith and hope into that little stick. Maybe take a test and if its positive wait until your hubby is home...not tell him...then take a test together maybe? Although that is a little nauty lol
I'm so excited for you i cant begin to explain lol I'm going to check the forum throughout the day to see of any progress. 

Yeah though, the pain sucks, mainly cos you cant really do too much....and it'll be even worse now i have lilly to look after as well as a newborn. It'll be ok though least we will all be healthy and that's the (cleche) main thing lol

I hope you're all well and good luck!!!!!

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hehe that is the main thing and it's two weeks out of the rest of your lives! Hehe

Thank you for the lovely messages. I text my husband how wils put it about the test and he was total fine about it :). Going to bob to chemist after work, found a Lloyds that is open en route home. 

Got really bad indigestion never had it before xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

OMG you have indigestion too!!!! I cant handle this im having a nervous breakdown lol I'm so glad he understood you and how you feel about it though thats really cool of him. Well darlin, i am wishing you all the luck i can muster and many happy 'positive' (hehe) thoughts.

And yeah 2 weeks is nothing i guess...i'll just have to suck it up and stop being a baby lol

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Ugh, I hear you on the indigestion front. Mine has flared up something chronic over the past two days. Boooo!


----------



## Coleey

Thanks girls :hugs: 

Did you test Mari? Keeping everything crossed for you hun!

How are you all doing? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww Tia u are not a baby lol I bet that shit stings lol x

Not tested yet - I keep rushing to loo convinced af arrived x 
Got day off tomorrow so when I drop hubby off at dentist think I'm going to test if af don't arrive my tomorrow. 

X


----------



## Wilsey

So hoping af doesn't arrive!! :dust: xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww thank u xxx


----------



## Ganton

Hey, good luck Mari. My cycles were always 28/29 days, and after a few days of feeling like AF had started, I tested on day 33 in the month that I got my BFP. I hope history repeats itself for you x

I can't believe how close your due dates are Wilsey and Tia. I still have 8 weeks and it feels like forever. I'm still feeling pretty good though, except feeling tired after getting up so often in the night when my tiny one decides to headbutt my bladder!


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww hiya Ganton x

Thank you for your message, I've been googling about whether feeling like af is arriving can still lead to bfp and your message has given me a smidge of hope x

8 weeks will fly huni and you will meet your new arrival hehe x

Got day off to take hubby to dentist today so going to test whilst he's in xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Oh heya Ganton! Glad you are doing well :)

Oh yeah Mari, I felt like I was going to get af for the first two weeks (even after my BFP). I kept running to the bathroom expecting it would have started.

Damn, I'm going to be in bed when you test, but on one of my many journeys to the bathroom in the middle of the night I will go on BnB on my phone and check for your update xx


----------



## Mariposa21

BFN 

AF still not here :)


----------



## Wilsey

Do you know how many dpo you are?


----------



## Coleey

Sorry about the bfn hun, but it's great the witch hasn't showed! :)

Lovely bump Wilsey xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Maybe 19 days past o?? X


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks Cole - I've put on a whopping 22kgs now!

Mari - what type of test did you take? FRER?


----------



## Mariposa21

FRER? It was a lloyds pharmacy own brand - £6.99 for 2. Do you think I should test with first wee in the morning or leave it for several days and she was happens?? Xxx


----------



## Wilsey

First Response Early Response (https://www.firstresponse.com/early-pregnancy-test.asp) think these types of ones are quite sensitive.

Did you get more than one test? Maybe leave it a few days and test again. You might be one of those people that is slow to produce the hormone!


----------



## Mariposa21

AF arrived - feel so stupid and foolish for getting excited. It's just pointless

Not long now wilsley Hun - new pic is great by the way :)


----------



## Wilsey

Oh Mari - I'm so sorry! AF is blimmin' cruel. :( :(


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry Mari :( AF is so bloody cruel xx


----------



## Wilsey

Cole I can't believe you are almost 12 weeks!! Seems like only yesterday you were 5 weeks!!


----------



## Coleey

They didn't have 12 week scans in Norway, just 18 week ones. There was a news article about them starting to do it now though the other day, so going to talk to my midwife about it tomorrow. :) My 18 week scan is booked already though for the 5th June :) 

How are you? xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Oh for god sake mother nature is one great big mofo sometimes. Mari i'm so sorry things were looking so good aswell. I'm really sorry though darlin. How are you? Are you and your hubby ok?


Looking fab there Wilsey :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia - how many days to go now?


----------



## Tia Maria

2!!!! I have my C-Section on Monday. Marty and I have to be there for 7:30am but i wont be in surgery til the afternoon. I'm SO nervous but very excited to see him finally :)
I think this will be the last time i'm on for a few days, i don't think i'll get chance tomorrow or obviously monday lol 

Wilsey only 6 days for you!!!!! How are you feeling? Are you ready?


I hope everyone is doing well and having a great weekend. Thank you to all of you wonderful women who have been there with me throughout TTC and pregnancy. I value all of you. :hugs:

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Best of luck to you Tia!!! Cannot wait to see pictures of your bundle of joy :)

I have a feeling I will be overdue so more than 6 days for me, but a maximum of 16. So won't be long now :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Thanks Wilsey :) I'll make sure to back online before your DD so i'll be here to wish you luck :) 
What makes you think you'll be over?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

I know you can have no symptoms one day and go into labour the next but it just seems like nothing is gearing up. Sometimes I have increased Braxton Hicks and other days I don't. Have achy hips. Haven't lost my plug yet (although increased discharge so could be a bit at a time).

Just have a feeling he's a little too comfy in there... ;)


----------



## Tia Maria

Lol aw that sucks....least you know he'll be here within the 6 days though. I hope its not too long for you though i know going overdue sucks, just wishing and waiting.

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

We are allowed to go 10 days overdue before they induce, so 16 days until I meet him unless he wants to come earlier. I really don't want to be induced but just thankful to be having him so won't whinge too much!!!

Again, best of luck darl. Congratulations in advance to you and Marty :D


----------



## Ganton

Ooh Mari. I hope you enjoy Monday. It's so exciting to know you're going to meet your little man in just 2 days.


----------



## Tia Maria

Its exciting but scarey as hell too lol I'm going to be a wreck tomorrow i know that...poor marty lol
Thanks wilsey darlin i appreciate it :) And i hope you go into labour naturally if you dont fancy being induced. My fingers are crossed for you :)

Ganton how are you feeling lately??

xXx


----------



## Ganton

Hey Tia. I'm good thanks. Getting really tired at work now though so I'm counting down the working days until I finish - just 13! Sorry for calling you Mari last night - that's baby brain for you  I realised just after I put my phone away but was too tired to come back on to correct myself.

I hope you manage to relax a bit today and think of all the positives about tomorrow.

Ooh, and Wilsey, just 5 (or 15) days for you. I bet time drags by that stage, but even 2 weeks isn't long. I hope something happens naturally for you soon.


----------



## Coleey

Good luck for tomorrow Tia! Can't wait to see a piccie, you must be so excited! :) I still can't believe it's time for these babies to come already lol!

I had a really great induction experience with Alex hun. I just had the cervix gel stuff and only had gas and air from 7cm. I hope your little man doesn't keep you waiting too long though hun :) 

That's come around fast Ganton! How far are you now? 

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## t-bell

Hi girls just thought I pop on while I got half a chance, I bad a baby boy on the 11th April at 5.55pm, to baby Dáire Kevin James Killen weighing in at a whooping 9lb 1oz, 
He is a miracle he was born with the chord wrapped tightly round his neck twice and the bird had tobe cut before the rear of him was delivered, he was very shocked and had to be given oxygen, 
Be is safe and sound now and I'm over the moon

Xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Congratulations T Bell! Sounds like the birth was a little harrowing at times but so glad all of you are well :) :) xxx how do you pronounce his name?

I've had a terrible water infection for last few days. Never had one before but it's been really rubbish :'( 

Hope everyone is well - congratulations again tbell you are so lucky and I'm so relieved it went well and all was ok. Just think, Tia will have met her little man by now! X


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats T-bell - what a little miracle!! So glad it all worked out xx

Yeah, Tia will totally have her little man. I'm so jealous!!! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations hun! Glad he's safe and well, what a big boy!! :)

Hope Tia's doing well! xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Hope Tia comes on soon, need to hear her news hehe 

Water infection driving me mad :( just as I thought it was getting better it's back again :( xx


----------



## t-bell

Aww thanks everyone, it's pronounced Dara like the comedien Dara O'Brien lol I'm chuffed he's here and I just could watch him all day, 
I don't know how to upload a photo to here from my phone, but if I get onto the comPuter tomorrow I will upload one, I hope everything goes well for Tia 
Xx


----------



## Wilsey

Tia said she might take a few days to come back on. Looking forward to the update!

AFM - nothing! Just DTD in the hopes that it might kick start something. Got a midwife appointment this Friday and wondering if she'll give me a stretch and sweep to start things off. Hoping she at least books in an induction so I have an end date.


----------



## Mariposa21

1 day to go wilsley! X


----------



## t-bell

Aww Wilsey I forgot your due date was my sons birthday, he will be 4 tomorrow, I hope the baby comes then lol xx


----------



## Wilsey

It's my due date today in NZ (it's 5am and I can't sleep). Just got up for a snack and about to head back to bed.

Don't think he's arriving any time soon haha. He's too comfy ;)

Happy bday to your son t-bell :D Your kids birthdays are so close together - cute!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heeeaaaayyyy
How is everyone???
Congratulations T-Bell i'm glad you are both safe and well after what sounds like a nerve wracking birth! Well done you :)

Mari i'm sorry you have a water infection they are just awful :( where in your cycle are you?

Wilsey happy due date!!!!!! Any sign????


WELLL...i had my little boy :) I had him on monday at 3:13 and he weighed 8lb 1ounce :D he is called Connor Michael Richard Hughes (michael after my dad and richard after his). 
He is soo small and perfect :) Ive uploaded a couple of pictures. I got home yesterday, it should have been wednesday but he is pretty jaundice so they wanted to keep an eye on him. I'm doing fine, sore and tired but i'm doing alright.

I hope everyone is doing well and having a great week :)

xXx

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g404/_Tia_Maria_/20120426_090827.jpg

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g404/_Tia_Maria_/20120425_083125.jpg


----------



## Wilsey

Congrats Tia - he is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!

Still no baby for me though :( Won't be induced until the 10th either so feels like ages to wait.


----------



## Coleey

He's gorgeous hun! Congratulations! :)

Have you started trying all those ways to bring on labour hun? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Nah, I'm not bothering other than walking and DTD. I think most of it doesn't really work just happens that the timing works out. Like if you ate a whole pineapple and the next day went into labour - bet you would have anyway...you know?

I'm just waiting. Not very patiently though. Getting quite emotional now - keep crying for no reason. Damn hormones.


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww wilsley :( not long now huni. Sorry to hear your getting a little teary x

Congratulations Tia he's beautiful. It's funny that u were going to call him Clarke then he had a superman baby grow on lol what made u change your mind?? So glad u are both fit and well xx I'm probably about three days from my fertile time x don't really have much hope left of owt happening to be honest. I saw a counsellor a little while ago due to stress with work and everything all getting on top of me so making an appointment to try and dig out some positivity because I just feel so disheartened x


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaay
Thanks everyone :D
Wilsey any sign? And i know what you mean about the home inducement remedies. I hope things get moving for you soon :)

Mari the vest he is wearing is one my sister had made for him, it says 'hughes' on the back of it too. We were going to call him clarke so she got the superman symbol put on it specifically lol But because everyone kept telling me how they hated his name and making fun of it, it put me off cos in like 15 years i dont want people saying it to him....no matter how much i love the name.

Dont lose hope honey, you should stay positive and enjoy the whole process. We all know it can be very disheartening and you get to the point where you dont see the point aymore.....but just think of what you will gain. Every cycle is another one closer to 'the one'. 

xXx


----------



## Coleey

I didn't get to try all those home induction things as I was induced at 37 +4 :) How are you feeling Wilsey?

Big hugs Mari :hugs: As Tia said, don't give up hope. 

That vest is so cute Tia! How are you both? How's your little lady doing? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Wonder if wilsley gone into labour?? X


----------



## Tia Maria

Oooo i hope so....being overdue sucks. Fingers crossed it's happening for her.

How are you feeling Mari? I hope you're feeling a little happier :)

Coleey she absolutely adores him. She is constantly hugging him and trying to stroke his head and what not, she is totally smitten :) Luckily there's no jealousy there either so fingers crossed it stays like this for now. How are you doing?

I hope everyone is well and having a good night. Vampire Diaries tonight!!!!


----------



## Coleey

I had a sneak peek on her facey and couldn't see anything. I think he's just very comfortable in mummy's tummy :) You can't blame them for wanting to stay in such a lovely, warm and safe place for as long as possible. Have you seen that Simpsons episode of Homer in the womb when he's trying to stay in? :lol: Hopefully he'll make an appearance soon :)

Aww, that's so cute! What a lovely big sister he has :) How are you feeling?

I'm okay, I've been fairly sick lately though. Super tired and just feeling bleh. I didn't feel this crappy with Alex lol.

How are you Mari? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey ladies - no absolutely nothing happening with me. Induction in 7 days. CTG and internal exam (might do a sweep) in two days.

Been crying randomly for no reason heaps each day - it's kind of annoying hahaha. Just can't help it and it's so unlike me. Thinking a hormone surge must be to blame.

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well Cole!!!

Tia - how gorgeous is Lil!!!


----------



## Mariposa21

I'm well thank you x ovulated yesterday I believe. I know this is a bit of an over share but me and hubby have always bd'd lots and always been the sort of couple that bd's every night but with trying to do it on right day and letting his swimmers multiply it can make things feel a bit mechanical and not as spontaneous as we like it. It's hard to really enjoy it when you have so much banking on it. It's took the fun out of it, anyone ever felt that? 

Not feeling much more optimistic really, lost all hope to be honest but lets not dwell xx

So happy all is going well with the little one Tia and so nice that lily is so happy with her little bro :). How's the nights going? X

So excited wilsley not long now x how r u feeling? So sorry u are feeling a bit weepy. You have every right to be luv you must be tired xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Sounds like you have a very healthy sex life!! Maybe if every second night doesn't work out for a few months you can just go back to being spontaneous. I'm sure it will happen naturally, and more likely to when you are just enjoying yourselves.

Yeah, feel like I'm coming down with a cold now. Intend to stay indoors in my dressing gown today next to the heater. Just feel like arse.


----------



## Mariposa21

Just feel like arse lol aww luv you sound fed up. You need to treat yourself with Internet shopping. Get tucked up in bed with some nice munchies as well x how's hubby? He excited for the birth and everything or bit nervous?

Didn't loose anything at weight watchers last night so firmly back on the wagon to shift the last 4 pounds. Need to track everything I eat now because I've been slipping xxx


----------



## Wilsey

Well i had my son William Alan today!!!

Will fill you in on the details when i get home. Hate using my phone for this site. Its slow!


----------



## Coleey

Just saw honey! :) Congratulations! He's such a little stunner xx


----------



## d1kt8r

Wilsey said:


> Well i had my son William Alan today!!!
> 
> Will fill you in on the details when i get home. Hate using my phone for this site. Its slow!

YAY WILSEY YOU LUCKY THING!!!!!! all the best me next lol :)


----------



## Tia Maria

CONGRATULATIONS 
Well done Wilsey darlin!!!!!! Cant wait to hear your birth story :) I hope you are both happy and healthy :)

xXx


----------



## Tia Maria

Mari how you feeling today? 
I totally know what you mean btw, what with DTD feeling kind of mechanical as you're TTC. It's cos it seems like a necessity rather than fun....i mean it is necessary lol but it should be fun too....but when you want a baby so bad it can take the latter part away from it. 

I hope you're feeling ok today darlin. 

Wilsey i hope you and little William are doing well :)

My little man is doing really well. He is a veryyy good sleeper...during the day you wouldnt even know we have him lol....shame its not like that at night tut hehe i cant believe he is 12 days old, seems like yesterday i was in hospital.

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Wow 12 days has flown x 

He's beautiful Hun :) 

Got an appointment with docs in a little over a week to check all is well x


----------



## Tia Maria

Aw hehe, thank you :)

Oh excellent, what do you think they'll do? Is it like a sperm count and what not?

I hope you're ok darlin :) I'm now having to go out shopping because of this bloody bank holiday!!!

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Why do you need to go out shopping cos of bank holiday?? Lol x 

I don't know what they are going to do, his count was fine last time but maybe more indepth test and I suppose I'll be tested x


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies,

Just a quick check in - things are still a bit hectic around here.

Run down of the event. Started getting what felt like period pains around 5.30pm on Thursday night. Progressed so by 9.30pm we rang out midwife because the contractions were about 7 mins apart and we wanted to give her a heads up. She came and saw me at 11pm as they were about 4 mins apart. She said I was 2cm dilated, and also the baby had had his first poop in me (never a good sign) and I think she must have basically given me a sweep because I had my bloody show after she left. 

She suggested a hot bath. So jumped in and the contractions slowed for a while then came on thick and fast. So after 45 mins I got out of the shower. By 1.30pm I couldn't handle the contractions as they were averaging 2 1/2 minutes apart. It was painful and I said I wanted to go to hospital. :growlmad:

We got there just after 2am with midwife a few minutes behind. She examined me and I was 5cm dilated. Then there was this hooha about how they couldn't give me an epi until they checked my bloods for something. Ended up not getting the epi until 4am!!! Hell on wheels. By this stage I was 7-8cm dilated. :dohh:

Felt like the labour was happening quite quickly. By 7am I was fully dilated. Pushed for 1 hour 15 mins before baby's heart rate stayed too high and also due to the fact that he had already pooped they took me to theatre. Said they would try forceps and then if that failed I would have a c-section. :nope:

By the time we got into theatre (9am) they said the foreceps wouldn't work so c-section it was. They sorted the block out and started the op.

Baby William Alan was born 9.23am Friday 4 May. :cloud9:

So that's my birth story.

Because he was a c-section baby they gave me skin to skin and then took him away. We knew something was wrong when we hadn't seen him again for four hours. :nope:

He had to be in the neonatal unit for two days because of small holes in his lungs (most likely from inhaling his first poop). He had all this 'free air' in and around his lungs that may have had to be drained. So he was in an incubator for two days. It was a bit horrifying. :cry:

His second xray on the second day showed the air in and around his lungs was receding so they didn't think they would have to drain it. We got to have William in our room on the third day (Sunday) after they thought he was stable.

He was given the all clear by another xray on Tuesday and so we came home that night (yesterday).

So didn't get much time with the little fella until the third day of his existence but we are just so happy he is ok!! :cloud9: :cloud9:


Sorry for the REALLY long post!!
 



Attached Files:







William.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tia Maria

Aww Wilsey well done darlin! He is absolutily beautiful :D Congratulations.
I'm sorry to hear you had a bit of a rough ride with the whole labour, but i'm also extatic to hear that he is doing well now and that you are home :) Great stuff on him getting the all clear :D 
How do you feel? I bet you're sure as hell glad to be home lol i was begging them to let me home lol


For some reason Mari, i had it in my head that everything would be closed on monday...i forget that it just goes off sunday times. I needed to get beer for Martys rugby match lol How are you doing darlin?

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations again hun :) I'm sorry you had such a rough time, but I'm so glad your little man is doing well :hugs: xx


----------



## Mariposa21

I'm ok Tia. X 

Thank you for putting your birth story up wilsley :) love reading them and I'm so glad u are all ok after what sounded like a bit of a turbulent time of it. So glad u are alright x


----------



## Tia Maria

Heay Mari
How did the doctors go?? I hope you are well sweety

I have nothing new to report lol just currently putting music on my phone to play in the car tomorrow, we're off to Yorkshire to visit the inlaws :)

Anyone have any plans for the weekend??

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies,

How is everyone?!?!

Got a free baby photo shoot on Wednesday - quite exciting. A photographer wants to try out some new props she got so doing it for free - neat! :)


----------



## Mariposa21

Great news about the photoshoot sounds great :)

Tia- which part of Yorkshire u venturing too? Me and hubby was exploring wensleydale last weekend and we love it so much! 

I haven't been to the doctors yet, it's booked in for next week so not long now xx

Nothing planned for weekend which I'm so glad about as we've had a fair few busy ones with various stuff or being ill so im having a sofa day today with old sitcoms and might go get some treats hehe xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaay

Wilsey thats great about the photo shoot, you'll have a great time i'm sure...very lucky :) How do you feel?

Mari, i went to Ossett that's where Marty comes from. So we go there every week to see his parents. :) Ooo whats in wensleydale? 
Good luck at the doctors darlin, you must let us know what they say/do.
Ooo what sitcom did you watch??? I loveeee sofa days with indulgent TV!!! *sigh* It was a sad sad day when the gilmore girls finnished. And friends.


Would you be angry at this?......Yesterday my brother asked to come and see the kids today so i said yeah that's fine come over. so today the time went on and i txt him and said is he still coming, and if he was could he keep in mind that Lilly-Mae goes to bed about 7/7:30. He then phoned me and said he was with his friend Amy and could she come. I said no cos my house was a mess and didnt want strangers thinking i was a tramp lol So he said he'll see them another time then.
NOW, this annoyed me because he already despite making plans with me to come and see them, just because his friend wanted him he decides to completely forget about seeing my them and sod off with his friend instead. I know i might sound OTT but i refuse to have my kids be let down like that, just cos he cant do anything other than put his friends first. Would this annoy you or do you think i'm being a drama queen?

Anyway i hope everyone is well.....sorry for the rant lol

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Firstly I do think it's off and I would be upset but you have to bare in mind he is a bloke and sometimes we give them too much credit and think they can empathise and know about our feelings as much as another women could. Because maybe if it was your sister then she should know better. Drawing from my own experience he will be completely oblivious to how he has hurt your feeling sand the best way to go about it, I think, is to sit him down and friendly but firmly tell him that to him it isn't a big deal if he switches days because your his sis and he doesn't see it as a big deal but you plan him coming into your routine and when you tell the kids they get excited then upset when he doesn't show.i think when it is illustrated to your bro in this way as you are making him aware of the consequences of his actions he will be apologetic and know for the future.i am in no way condoning what he did but I genuinely think some guys need to be taught how it is acceptable to deal with certain situations. I have brothers who go about their business without thinking and then are mortified when they hurt people's feelings but have clearly learnt from it when you point it out to them. I hope this helps as I'm really drawing on own experience xxxxx


----------



## Wilsey

I don't have a brother but think most guys are like that. Things aren't a big deal to them - they are like 'what's the big fuss?'

Agree with Mari's approach!

Good luck x x


----------



## Coleey

Agree with what Mari said hun, men seem to be completely oblivious sometimes. They're insanely laid back too! Hope you're okay :hugs:

How are you all doing? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Doing ok - nervous about doctors tomorrow. AF due two days after so that's not great and no symptoms. Had some cramping anyway so think I'm out this month anyway. 

How are you coolley? In all the commotion with the births I've forgot to ask how u and bump r doing xxx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaay
Thanks Mari for your excellent advice.... advice is always better when its from ones own experiences. Thanks a lot though i really appreciate it. And you ladies are right....most men are just clueless and stupid lol
Mari i'll be wishing you luck tomorrow please let us all know how you get on....and the cramping could be implantation do you think?

Coleey your little man Alex is goorgeous!!!


Things here are fine i hope everyone else is doing well.....does anyone watch the vampire diaries?????? (i'm sure ive asked before i cant remember)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Good luck Mari - can't wait for an update!

Cole - Alex looks so cute!! How is your pregnancy going?

Tia - how are you enjoying having a baby boy this time around?


----------



## Coleey

Hope your doctors appointment went well hun :hugs:

Awww, thanks girls :) He's such a little poser, bless him! :lol:

All good here :) I have my energy back and I can feel the little one move! :D How are you ladies doing? How are your lovely little ones? xx


----------



## Mariposa21

Docs didn't go too well but not too sure whether we got a doc that wasn't too clued up as hubby been back this morning and seen someone else who is more positive. More tests to be done :) 

I'm really glad my advice was useful hun:)

Due on today but feeling crampy so only a matter of time before AF arrives especially as the last lot of tests were not as good as what we last thought x


----------



## Tia Maria

Mari why didnt it go so well, what happened? How are you feeling are you ok? What tests do they want to do?

Wilsey it's amazing :) He is such an easy baby, really easy - its wonderful lol How are you liking your new advenure?

Coleey thats so cool you can now feel him/her move, and excellent that you got your energy back.

How is everyone this evening? I have to admit i'm very frustrated lol Ive nto been able to DTD cos i have a urinary infection that just wont budge grrrrr

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Oh I feel for you T. I had a water infection a few weeks back and it was rotten! The first time I had one and I got up every 7mins in the night, not a wink of sleep then felt like I had flu! Not to mention the pain :'( I'm afraid it's water, water, water and antibiotics from the docs that did it for me. 

It was weird at docs because I think the doc wanted to find the easiest option as to why we haven't conceived yet so blamed the last test results which were supposedly half decent, better than that and would get better with time. He was very comforting and seemed slightly in a rush but hubby went back and spoke to a nurse who seemed unimpressed with what the doc said. Feel a little better now after that but still going to have the same tests again to check and been referred to urologist x


----------



## Tia Maria

Well to be honest he doesnt sound very professional by the sounds of it. Sounds to me like he needs to take his job seriously - and do it properly. So when are you having the re-tests? Are they going to try and rush it through for you or anything? How do you feel about it now? How does your hubby feel? Any sign of AF? 

Ugh i know its awful, i cant seem to get rid of it and the frustration and seeing my sexy fella all day everyday is killing me beyond belief lol It makes me hate going for a wee cos of the stinging. Luckily it doesnt keep me up, but that really sounds like you had a bad one....every 7 mins that must have been awful!!!!

Do you have any plans for the weekend? Excitingly, i'm hoping to mow the lawn tomorrow if it doesnt rain. I am just a barrel of fun lol

I hope everyone is well

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

I've got right into gardening you know haha. Going to plants loads of tulips when it's time. Think I might get as many different colours as possible hehe

AF arrived. Not sure what's happening with tests, hubby going to ring up to book. 

I think my infection must of been worse cos I couldn't function, was so ill :( off for a fruit teacake now and curry tonight at my mums x then outing tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Tia Maria

You do right Mari, i love gardening...although Marty wont let me mow the lawn so i have to wait for him to do it tut. Apparently he's been lookjing forward to it so i'm not allowed lol I love tulips, i was thinking of planting some of those at the front of my house too, and daffodils. Brighten things up a little bit :)

Ugh i'm sorry the witch got you, but it seems like things are moving along with the tests and what not, how do you feel about it?

Blimey it sounds like yoy had it really bad!! How did you get rid of it? Ih ope you had a great time at your mums, did you go anywhere nice this weekend?

I hope everyone's ok

xXx


----------



## Mariposa21

Had a lovely weekend hun, even I'm allowed to cut the lawn and I'm a right div at times. Bless Marty xx but I know where he's coming from.

I'm ok about the tests just numb to it and coping and that's it really. 

We are going to get a dog - either a king Charles cavalier spaniel or a cavapoo hehe or anything that ends in doodle, woodle or poo lol we've been doing a lot of getting Out into the countryside and picnicking and we would like a little furry friend to come with but apparently I can't call it mr. Cuddles x


----------



## Coleey

What tests did they do sweetie? I'm sorry about the witch :hugs: How are you feeing? 

Mowing the lawn is one thing I won't do! :haha: xx


----------



## Wilsey

Exciting about getting a dog!!!!

Suffering from baby blues. Crying all the time for no reason!!


----------



## Mariposa21

Aww wilsley. I'm sorry to hear that. I bet you are so tired. I've always thought new mums must be so shattered as they are uncomfortable at end of pregnancy then when the baby is born its non stop! I wonder if hubby could maybe take little one out for the day and you could have some rest etc. I know the baby blues is due to other things as well but I really hope u feel better soon luv :)

Tests are another sperm count and then going from there. X


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks Mari x 

its something to do with hormones and of course lack of sleep. 

Hope the results of the tests are good news!!


----------



## Coleey

Aww, hun :hugs: I was rather teary after having Alex too. It really is overwhelming trying to recover and be a first time mummy :hugs: 

Hope your results come back good Mari :) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Aww Wilsey i'm sorry to hear about the blues. You only recently gave birth though and it does take quite a while for your hormones to settle. And of course as has been said, lack of sleep doesnt help...anything....ever lol I remember when i had lilly, i felt so overwhelmed by it all. It's totally normal darlin, have you spoken to your hubby about this?

Mari omg i'm so excited your going to get a dog!!! Get a cavalier!!!!! Biastly, they have always been in my family and they make the most amazing family dogs. They are such people dogs, so loving and loyal. Perfect!!! I also have to agree with your OH about banning you from calling him/her cuddles lol....you should be ashamed of yourself for even thinking it haha
I think its great you and your hubby do so much. It seems you do something every weekend its fantastic. I'm gonna tell marty about it so he feels bad and takes me out lol

Coleey how are ya darlin? How are you feeling? I hope you're ok and the pregnancy is coming along well :)

I'm just gonna do the lawn i think.....whether he's been looking forward to it or not he can sod off lol

Hope everyones having a lovely day 

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Feeling better for the last few days - hoping that means the blues are winding down.

Some new pics of our little man xx :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Wills.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 0









Wills2.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Coleey

Love the pictures hun! He's gorgeous! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Wilsey

OMG its been ages since the last post. How is everyone?!?!


----------



## Coleey

I know! Everyone has disappeared! :haha: How are you hun? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Nooooo come back everyone!!!

Im good  How are you doing hun??


----------



## Coleey

I'm good thanks hun! :) How's you're little man doing? He's so so cute! xx


----------



## Wilsey

He is doing well. Starting to have stints of five hours sleep. Who knows what will happen at the next growth spurt though.

He is a very happy baby - love him to pieces!!

Does Alex understand he is getting a sibling?


----------



## Coleey

Awww, that's great hun :) 

He definitely knows there's a baby in my tummy! :) xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaayyyy
Sorry i've not been around things have been hectic what with Connor, studying and reading a fab book....anyone heard of Fifty shades of grey? Before i even finnishedit i baught the second one (its a trilogy) , so i could start it as soon as i finnished lol I started the second one today......LOVE them!!!!

Wilsey your little fella is beautiful :) I'm glad to hear your feeling better and that you have a happy baby :)

Coleey how are you feeling darling? I hope you're taking it easy woman!

Mari how are you feeling? Where are you in your cycle? Any news from the tests?

I hope everyone is ok....things with me are great and we're kind of in a routine now luckily :) Everyone is here is doing fab :)

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Jealous of your routine!! We have a night time one but during the day its a shambles!!!!


----------



## Coleey

I'm so over the moon! Baby is completely fine and such a wiggler! The lady who did our scan was lovely! Baby was in an awkward position, but she checked for the gender quite a few times... And she's 75% sure it's a little girl! :cloud9: There was no sign of any boy bits. We're going to book another before we go shopping! :D xx


----------



## Coleey

Where is everyone? :( Is it just me stalking around here now lol?

We've booked a private 3d scan for the 17th July! xx


----------



## Wilsey

Eeeep Congrats on having a little girl. One of each would be such a delight!!!

I wonder how Mari is?!

I'm definitely finding Im having less time for the internet and have to use my phone while feeding.

Hope everyone is well  x


----------



## Tia Maria

OOOooooo congrats on having a little lady that's fabulous news!! How does your OH feel about it? Its excellent to hear your pregnancy is going so well....especially to hear she is a wriggler :) How are you feeling?

Yeah i hope Mari is ok. Any sign of her?

I finnished my Fifty Shades books :cry: i love them so much....i feel like im grieving lol how sad is that....they are phenomenal though :)

Hope everyones ok

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

No sign of Mari. Getting kind of worried now...


----------



## Tia Maria

I hope she's ok...does anyone have her email address?

Hope she comes on soon

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Me too!!

Mari, if you read this - WE MISS YOU!!!!

Tia - your ticker is hilarious. You are WAY overdue!! ;)


----------



## Coleey

Maaarrrrrriiiii!! xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Haha oh dear, i forgot to remove it lol Woopsy daisy.
How are you feeling my dear? I cant believe you're 20 weeks already!!!!! Halfway there sweety :)


xXx


----------



## Coleey

I'm really good thanks hun :) She's such a wriggler and we finally decided a name for her. Alex turned 2 on Friday, still can't believe my baby boy is 2! How are you hun?

We booked one of those 3d scans for next month. I'm so excited :D xx


----------



## Wilsey

Can't wait to see your 3D scan!!

How is your little man Tia?


----------



## Wilsey

Anyone come on here anymore?!


----------



## Coleey

I'm still here! :) xx


----------



## Wilsey

Yay! How are you hun?!


----------



## Ganton

Hi. Sorry for not being around for a while. I just wanted to let you know that our little man, Benjamin, arrived 4 days a go, weighing 9lb 1oz. 

I was 8 days overdue, and went in to labour following a sweep. When I got to hospital, I went straight into a birthing pool, which was good and I think stopped me needing any other pain relief. I had to get out in the end for an episiotomy, but he was born within two contractions of getting out, so it wasn't too bad. 

It's lovely to be at home with my new little family. He seems a little confused between day and night at the moment, so we're not getting much sleep, but hopefully that will get better.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Wilsey

Congratulations Ganton!!! I wanted the name Benjamin if I ever had a boy but hubbys brother in law is Benjamin! darn it!

Glad the birth went well  post a pic when you can!


----------



## Coleey

I'm good thanks hun :) How are you and little man?

Congratulations Ganton! xx


----------



## Wilsey

We are good  just plodding along. I love being home with him!!


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaaayyyyy
Sorry i went away for the weekend with my OH and his parents.

Ganton congratulations on your baby im glad to hear you had a good birth :) How do you feel?

Wilsey my little boy is perfect thanks, such an easy baby you wouldnt even know he was there lol. He's started cooing now which is beautiful. He's into a realllly good routine too.

Coleey my dear how are you??? I hope you are well and I too would love to see you pictures :)

xXx


----------



## Coleey

I can't believe how fast they've grown up! Scary how time flies. 

I'm good thanks hun, how are you and your little ones? What pictures do you want to see hun?

Anyone heard from Mari? xx


----------



## Ganton

Thanks girls. We're both doing ok. Ben is constantly feeding at the moment so it's hard to find time for anything else, but we're managing ok. I'm hoping he'll settle down a bit once my milk supply is established properly.

My only problem at the moment is that my stitches are still quite sore, and I have a really heavy feeling 'down there' which makes it uncomfortable to move around. Hubby and I were both really active right upto the birth, and I naively thought a natural birth would mean I'd be out walking miles with the pram within days. I guess it's going to take a bit longer to recover than I thought.


----------



## Tia Maria

Is there anyone here? :(


----------



## Coleey

Yea hun :hugs: What's up? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Im here


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaayyyy
I miss this thread *Sigh*

How are you beautiful ladies???? Whats new? 
Coleey how are you feeling????
Wilsey hows the little fella?
Ganton im so pleased to hear about your little boy :) Have you had your stitches out yet? How are you feeling 'down there' now? I hope everythings going well for you :)

Things with me are great :D Connor is fantastic and lilly still adores him :) Although i recently found out that i put on 2 stone whilst pregnant =O which is kind of devastating lol

I hope everyone's ok.

P.S. How fabulous are these!!!!!! 
https://www.littlewoods.com/iron-fi...forms/1019017023.prd?browseToken=/q/iron+fist


----------



## Wilsey

Hey Tia,

I miss it too!!!

He is doing famously! Love him to pieces. He's 12lbs 2oz now - sheesh!

Love your avatar - soooo cute :)

I've lost 40lbs so far. But I put on 55lbs so a bit to go though.

LOVE those shoes. Wish I could wear ones so high but I would probably break my neck.


----------



## Coleey

Glad you're all doing well :hugs: I'm tired with working evenings and running after a toddler all day, but I'm ok :) 4d scan next week and only a few days from V day! Not long until third tri either :shock:

Has anyone heard from Mari? xx


----------



## Tia Maria

SORRRYYYYY i've been AWOL.....but im here i'm back and i'll be regular again :)

oooooooo youre nearly Viable!!!!! Thats so exciting! How are you feeling? Darlin you should take it easy at this stage in your pregnancy.....can you cut your hours down at work or anything?
I cant believe you're 6 months already! How is Alex doing with you being pregnant does he understand?

I have my first smear test on thursday *shudders* not looking forward to that. Anyone had one?

Awww 12lb bless him. Connor is being weighed tomorrow so i'll let you know what he is :) He's a little chunker i can tell you that lol

Wow Wilsey how have you lost so much weight already??????? I put on 2 stone when i was pregnant and i still have it grr

I know those shoes are fab...i cant wear heels though...i'd fall on my ass and i'm too tall anyway.

Nope :( Not heard from her. I hope she's ok. I miss her :'(

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

How is everyone!?


----------



## Coleey

All good here, my work hours have been cut down so I'm not working loads of night shifts anymore :) How are you? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Oh, is that a good thing or a bad thing?

26 weeks? Mate, that has gone QUICKLY!!! How are you feeling?

I'm good. Wills is 12 weeks now. It has gone by so fast!!
Can't remember if I posted this photo but my Mum won this bear for William. Intense!
 



Attached Files:







170425_10151183305487023_233342177_o.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Coleey

It's a good thing! :haha: Was working up to 5 days a week, working shifts like 4-11 after running around with Alex all day.. and housework. :wacko: I'll just be working 2 to 3 days max a week now. 

It's gone rather quickly, rather scary lol. Can't believe he's 12 weeks old! He's too cute! Love the bear! :D xx


----------



## xcited2b

AF was a no show on July 26th. No spotting, on/off cramping BFN on 27th of July. Too afraid to take a test again. Sick of seeing BFN. DH and I have been trying for 6 months. TWW is hard!


----------



## Wilsey

Hey xcited2b - this is a hugely old thread. It's from July 2011!!

Best of luck, I hope you get your BFP :)


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaay
SO SORRY i've been missing AGAIN. god damn laptop messed up so im now only just up and running.

My goodness that bear is huuuuge. Your little fella is growing so quickly....as is mine it's crazy how fast they grow.

Coleeey darling how's the pregnancy going? I'm so glad to hear your hours have been cut, hopefully you'll physically and mentally feel the difference. :) 

I've missed you ladies :D

xXx


----------



## Coleey

Welcome back Tia! We've missed you too :hugs: xx


----------



## Tia Maria

Awwww hehe ive missed you girls too :)

How are you feeling Coleey? Have you got everything you need or are you waiting to get it?

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Nawwww I think our thread is dead! We kept it going for over a year - pretty impressive :)


----------



## Coleey

I think so too :( I'm still around, but it's easier for me with a toddler as I have evenings to myself when he's in bed :haha: He's also started daycare part time. That'll change in a few months! 

How are you all doing? xx


----------



## Coleey

Where is everyone?! :( xx


----------



## Wilsey

Hey darl - what's new?!

I'm going back to work in 6 weeks. Scary! Only 3 days a week but still feels like it will be 3 days too many.


----------



## Coleey

That went so quick! :shock: Can't believe he's 4 months old already! How are you all doing hun? 

Same old here, but we have started looking for our first house to buy :) xx


----------



## Wilsey

Exciting about the house!

I can't believe you only have 8 weeks to go. That has flown by!


----------



## Coleey

It's a bit crazy to be honest, it's gone so fast! :wacko: I was hoping it'd slow down a bit as I'm really enjoying being pregnant and the last few weeks as just me and Alex :) Can't wait to meet her though! 

How's your little man doing? xx


----------



## Wilsey

Decided on a name?


----------



## Tia Maria

Heaaaay
Sorry...AGAIN my laptop crapped out on me grrrrrr.

Coleey omg its so sooooon until your little baby is here!!!!! Hows Alex doing at daycare?? Lilly started too 15 hours a week....she loves it but i dont know what to do with myself lol Congrats on looking for a house thats so exciting!!

Wilsey hows your little man????? Owch going back to work how do you feel about it? At least you are easing back into work gently :)

Things here are great, lilly still adores connor and he is the happiest little chappy ive ever known, alll he does is smile :D Which is beautiful. Im still studying hard and dreading to think about getting ready for christmas.. eeek!!

Will you two ladies add my email to yours?? Its [email protected] could i possibly have yours? The thread is dying and it was like you said very impressive for how long we kept it going.....but i'd really hate for us to lose touch. This isnt to say im going to stop coming in here lol now my laptop is fixed i can come back :D

I hope you are both well

Missed you

xXx


----------



## Wilsey

Memory lane!!!!! This thread was amazing ;)


----------



## Ganton

I agree, Wilsey. I can't believe our little ones are 1 already. And now you're expecting again (congratulations) and we've just started trying for our 2nd too  How are you finding this pregnancy compared to your first?


----------



## Wilsey

Ganton!!!! OMG, how are you?? :D

I know, my little guy is walking all over the place. He looks like a real little boy now...it's a bit scary.

Yes, expecting a little girl this time. Pregnancy is EXACTLY the same. I thought I must be having another boy hahaha. 

Exciting about trying :) What's your approach this time? Just see what happens?

When trying to conceive Wililam I was temping and telling my shift working husband to wake me at 2am when he got home because I was ovulating the next day. And that took 5 months. So we thought we just wouldn't worry about timing and see what happened. Didn't even know when I ovulated each month. But first month - bam!! Funny how life works ;)


----------



## Ganton

We're the opposite actually. Although I was on here quite a lot and doing lots of symptom spotting, we weren't too scientific about trying for our first. However, I'm tracking things a bit more closet this time as ir started using OPKs. This is only my 2nd cycle since stopping breastfeeding, so I wanted to see if and when I'm ovulating. Had a strong positive OPK a couple of days a go, so hopefully we'll be lucky and get a positive pregnancy test in a couple of weeks.

It's so exciting that you're having a girl this time. I honestly wouldn't be bothered what we have next time, as I thing it would be nice for Ben to have a little brother close in age, but I also love the idea of one of each.

I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well. Hopefully we'll get chance to catch up again before she's born.


----------



## Wilsey

Absolutely! You'll have to keep me posted if you get a positive test :)

All the best for trying x


----------



## Ganton

Hey Wilsey. I've come back to keep you posted. Just got a BFP


----------



## Wilsey

OMG!!! Congratulations, that's such amazing news :) so happy for you!


----------

